# Termina Cafe



## Sporge27

<big><big><big><big><big>NEWS</big></big></big>
CATERING SERVICE NOW AVAILABLE!!

To order post here and we will get the food you want where you want!
(warning: must be in the RP board.  By hiring us, we are not responsible for any injury or death our food or cooking devices may cause. 

</big></big>

<big><big><big>Staff</big></big>
Manager: Sporge27
Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe
(runs the place)
Chefs: only_half_evil333, Triforce3force, Smart_Tech_Dragon15, DSFAN121
(cooks the food)
Waiters/Waitresses: DarthGohan1,  Justin125, Gengar 
(serves the people)
Bartender:Bastoise99, link2398
(serves those at the bar)
Janitors:The Bobinator, Lone Wolf, LordHappy
(cleans up)
Security guards: PKMNMasterSamus, Koehler, sunate, Gabbylala
(keeps the place safe)
Entertainer: OHE333
(guess what they do)
Evil immortal bunny of doom: Muffins
(protects and severs)
Evil Bunny henchmen: Wicket, Locke, Joche, Barrel, Murphy, Dire, Warren, and the 1942 cast of Henry the VIII
(they can rebuild you; stronger, faster, and with a milk chocolaty center, they also do many odd jobs...)

</big><big>


<big>Menu</bigthis menu is to contain food items from Nintendo games, if you have a sugestion please suggest)
<big>Main:</big>
Fried Mushroom, 10


----------



## Tennis=Life

Can I be the Weapons Control?  So I can protect our facility from intruders?

*starts gearing up TIE fighters and TIE interceptors, why not add some X Wings *


----------



## Sporge27

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Can I be the Weapons Control?  So I can protect our facility from intruders?
> 
> *starts gearing up TIE fighters and TIE interceptors, why not add some X Wings *


 Weapons....?  What weapons...... >_>

THERE ARE NO WEAPONS HERE!!!!
who do you think you are the UN?


----------



## Tennis=Life

Yes...okay, fine, can I be a security guard .


----------



## Sporge27

Well ok....
*looks out at a planet as it is obliterated*
how could you think we had weapons....


----------



## Tennis=Life

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well ok....
> *looks out at a planet as it is obliterated*
> how could you think we had weapons....


 You're on the Death Star... <_<


----------



## Sporge27

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok....
> *looks out at a planet as it is obliterated*
> how could you think we had weapons....
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the Death Star... <_<
Click to expand...

 it isn't a weapon....it is a ......uhh...... it is a planet remover!  there we go.   :yes:


----------



## DarthGohan1

Can I have some Lon Lon Milk, Ice Cream ,and a Watermelon?


----------



## Sporge27

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Can I have some Lon Lon Milk, Ice Cream ,and a Watermelon?


 you said todays secret combination of orders!!!!






so yeah here it is *throws food at darth


----------



## DarthGohan1

Did I gain access to the Secret Dungeon now?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Sporge27

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Did I gain access to the Secret Dungeon now?!?!?!?!!?


 Ummm......*pushes button on wall that causes Darth to fall into a garbage compator*

you shouldn't know about that....


----------



## DarthGohan1

Woah! Where am I???
*Looks around*
*Sees stash of Rupies*
*Takes stash of Rupies*
*Runs through door with mysterious light shining on it*
*Stiff arms security guard standing outside the door*
*Runs to daylight*


----------



## Tyler

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Woah! Where am I???
> *Looks around*
> *Sees stash of Rupies*
> *Takes stash of Rupies*
> *Runs through door with mysterious light shining on it*
> *Stiff arms security guard standing outside the door*
> *Runs to daylight*


There is no daylight we are on the       Star.      

Hint: Crud not here... Check one of the Gates threads. D:


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Where am I???
> *Looks around*
> *Sees stash of Rupies*
> *Takes stash of Rupies*
> *Runs through door with mysterious light shining on it*
> *Stiff arms security guard standing outside the door*
> *Runs to daylight*
> 
> 
> 
> There is no daylight we are on the       Star.
Click to expand...

 And there is no escape!
*activates defense grid*

Send in the stormtroopers and the killer robots.


----------



## DarthGohan1

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Where am I???
> *Looks around*
> *Sees stash of Rupies*
> *Takes stash of Rupies*
> *Runs through door with mysterious light shining on it*
> *Stiff arms security guard standing outside the door*
> *Runs to daylight*
> 
> 
> 
> There is no daylight we are on the       Star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is no escape!
> *activates defense grid*
> 
> Send in the stormtroopers and the killer robots.
Click to expand...

 And then...
I hi-jack a random tie fighter and leave...


----------



## Tennis=Life

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Where am I???
> *Looks around*
> *Sees stash of Rupies*
> *Takes stash of Rupies*
> *Runs through door with mysterious light shining on it*
> *Stiff arms security guard standing outside the door*
> *Runs to daylight*
> 
> 
> 
> There is no daylight we are on the       Star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is no escape!
> *activates defense grid*
> 
> Send in the stormtroopers and the killer robots.
Click to expand...

 That would be my job. .  I'll be willing to anniliate Darth now :evillaugh:.  Let's send in the Destroyer Droids . :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler

Boop-beep bop. (Why did I get the robot trsnsplant?) Beeeeewwww (Attack!!!)


----------



## Sporge27

oko an dnow I need coffee


----------



## Tennis=Life

Where are the waiters around here?  Could I have some water?


----------



## Micah

I would like a drink too. Anything please!


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> I would like a drink too. Anything please!


 Ok. 2 waters comming up. Just so you know water is free if you purchase something else.


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a drink too. Anything please!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. 2 waters comming up. Just so you know water is free if you purchase something else.
Click to expand...

 ok. I want something to eat too.


----------



## Tyler

Sure thing. *Goes into kitchen*  Smart we need food.


----------



## Sporge27

Ok we need food....
WHO DUMKPED IT ALL AGAIN!

any Odd wqill be taking over in my absense so for now he is uped to ....well not manager....more like... the position just ever so slightly less than manager.

Basicaly odd just run the place and if anything on the front page needs to be changed PM me about it and I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Tyler

Don't you mean asistaint manager?      

OK. I'll try not to blow The place up.


----------



## MGMT

hey sporge can i be an entertainer like on silver arrow?


----------



## Sporge27

uhhh sure....


----------



## Micah

Can I be a security guard? Oh I want a lollipop too! :eh:


----------



## Sporge27

Ok got both of you on...just don't let the place die over the summer!   
^_^


----------



## Tyler

Sure it will be active as I can get it.


----------



## Micah

oops wrong turn! *runs to Cafe _f_ish with Fat Bunny following*


----------



## Tyler

Don't let her in here. We just had the slaves paint the place red.


----------



## Sporge27

Koehler said:
			
		

> oops wrong turn! *runs to Cafe _f_ish with Fat Bunny following*


 Thats not cool man.
 :angry: 
order something and enjoy it!


----------



## Micah

*grabs a milkshake* There! You happy?   
:blink:


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> *grabs a milkshake* There! You happy?   
:b]
> Hey you need to pay for that.  :angry:


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs a milkshake* There! You happy?   
:b]
> Hey you need to pay for that.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoy it! *shakes fist*
Click to expand...


----------



## Tennis=Life

can I se "blow up a planet system" button    			 please I never have gotten to use it yet    
:'(


----------



## Tyler

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> can you use "blow up a planet system" button    			 please I never have gotten to use it yet    
:'(


 I know I can use it.      

Fix Grammer


----------



## Micah

Oh no! I'm making the staff mad here!    
:'(


----------



## Sporge27

Koehler said:
			
		

> Oh no! I'm making the staff mad here!    
:'(


 oh that is it now you even say you got me mad!
 
well I'll fix you with the rancor pit! *pushes button falls in hole*  NOOOO!! I for got that was the wrong trap door!!!!

*Rancor emerges, I take out a rancor treat from my pocket and throw it, then make a break for the door, enters code, gets out*
*gasp* pant pant*
Now what was I doing?


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm making the staff mad here!    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> oh that is it now you even say you got me mad!
> 
> well I'll fix you with the rancor pit! *pushes button falls in hole*  NOOOO!! I for got that was the wrong trap door!!!!
> 
> *Rancor emerges, I take out a rancor treat from my pocket and throw it, then make a break for the door, enters code, gets out*
> *gasp* pant pant*
> Now what was I doing?
Click to expand...

GTRRAFHHSGAGHGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!



RUN FOR YOUR LIVES. *Presses Blow Up Cafe Button*
Cafe to be destroyed in 10, Everyone get into the Excape Pod! 8,7,6,5, HURRY! 3, I don't care I'm leaving without you guys! 1 KABOOOLOOOMMMMM!!!!!!

Well we can have a Cafe in the Escape Pod.


----------



## Micah

So it's _my_ fault Termina Cafe exploded?


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> So it's _my_ fault Termina Cafe exploded?


 Well kind of. You made Sporge mad so he pressed the rancor button so I panicked and pressed the destroy cafe button. Now the cafe is in the escape pod.


----------



## Sporge27

:lol: that isn't the self destruct button, that was the spontaneous disco lights button  :jay:


----------



## Micah

That's better! *starts dancing*


----------



## Tyler

Oh. Those were my waffles that exploded.  :lol:


----------



## Sonicdude41

Hello!  Table for one please.


----------



## sunate

i want to join!


----------



## Tyler

sunate said:
			
		

> i want to join!


 You mean a job? Like what? 

And sure thing SonicDude? Would you a square table or a broken one with ray guns?


----------



## Sonicdude41

Square one please.  

I'd like Sushi for lunch, Lon Lon Milk to drink, and Chocolate Ice Cream for desert please.


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> i want to join!


 Sure just what do you want to be?



> Square one please.
> 
> I'd like Sushi for lunch, Lon Lon Milk to drink, and Chocolate Ice Cream for desert please.


ok
*takes out over sized knife, begins a spectacular ritual of colinary know how*
And...BAM! it is done
Here ou go.  How I prepared the milk and ice cream with a knife we may never know.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Mmmmm...Thanks!

*grabs Sushi and takes bite* Mmmmm...*chew**chew*
*grabs bottle of Lon Lon Milk and takes sip* Mmmmmm.....Nutrition!
*grabs spoon and scoops it into the spoon and takes bite* Mmmm....Chocolate!

*chow**chow*chow*chow*chow*

5 Minutes Later...

Mmmm...That was the best meal ever!


----------



## MGMT

hmm Sporge can i be an entertainer like on silver arrow???


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> hmm Sporge can i be an entertainer like on silver arrow???


 didn't I do that......


----------



## Tyler

I think so...


----------



## MGMT

ok then whatever now time for some music


There was a farmer who had a dog and bingo was his nameo
 B i n g o, b i n g o, b i n g o,and Bingo was his nameo

There was a farmer who had a dog and bingo was his name oh
 B i n g o, b i n g o, b i n g o,and Bingo was his name OH!


----------



## Tyler

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ok then whatever now time for some music
> 
> 
> There was a farmer who had a dog and bingo was his nameo
> B i n g o, b i n g o, b i n g o,and Bingo was his nameo
> 
> There was a farmer who had a dog and bingo was his name oh
> B i n g o, b i n g o, b i n g o,and Bingo was his name OH!


 Ummmmm....  :r 

*Walks away slowley*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

*Brings Groceries*

I'm back! So, what did I miss?


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> *Brings Groceries*
> 
> I'm back! So, what did I miss?


 Not much. But I am now the Position evr so slightly less than Manager but higer than staff postition.


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brings Groceries*
> 
> I'm back! So, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much. But I am now the Position evr so slightly less than Manager but higer than staff postition.
Click to expand...

 Yeah he will run the cafe in my absence which starts next Friday


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brings Groceries*
> 
> I'm back! So, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much. But I am now the Position evr so slightly less than Manager but higer than staff postition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he will run the cafe in my absence which starts next Friday
Click to expand...

 Yay. What about when I am camping though...     			 Who will run it than?


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brings Groceries*
> 
> I'm back! So, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much. But I am now the Position evr so slightly less than Manager but higer than staff postition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he will run the cafe in my absence which starts next Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay. What about when I am camping though...     			 Who will run it than?
Click to expand...

 wait.... when do you camp?
where?
and how long?


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brings Groceries*
> 
> I'm back! So, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much. But I am now the Position evr so slightly less than Manager but higer than staff postition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he will run the cafe in my absence which starts next Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay. What about when I am camping though...     			 Who will run it than?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait.... when do you camp?
> where?
> and how long?
Click to expand...

 Here are all the trips this summer that I know of so far.

This weekend,
July 2nd through 8th
and 
Augest something


----------



## Sporge27

Well I leave next week
so for the first time I will be here....


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well I leave next week
> so for the first time I will be here....


 Ok. I'll try to keep the place together without destroying the place. The second part may be hard though.


----------



## MGMT

hey sweet im entertainer and cook think what i can do   

*barbaques supershroom while humming batman theme On stage*

What's up airline food! ya know with the peanuts and the peanuts and the more peanuts. Ya know what's up with that


----------



## Tyler

Shouldn't you be telling evil jokes?


----------



## MGMT

Hmm lets think about.................













NO............. That was evil and funny :eh: <<(its a canadian from South Park!)


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Hmm lets think about.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO............. That was evil and funny :eh: <<(its a canadian for South Park!)


 you mean south park for canadian right?


----------



## MGMT

no a canadian from is what i ment


----------



## Sporge27

ahh I see......
  
-_-			 


COFEE ME!

and then something needs to be thought up to keep this place fresh...


----------



## Tyler

*Walks in with huge piles of gun powder*

Hey you thought I wouldn't bring back sounivours from Gettysburg?

*Cops Come* 
OddCrazyMe you are under arrest for steling from a national landmark.

NEVER.


----------



## MGMT

*pulls cop clothes off*

You should have saw your face because YOU'VE been hi-jinked!

lets put that on Instant Replay

*Presses big Red button on a remote*


----------



## Tyler

Shade your eyes.    
:blink:


----------



## MGMT

gease you dont have to be that me, at least im wearing under.........RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*covers self with barrel without reading barrel


----------



## Tyler

Thay was the soy pickles that we raided from Taris 20 years ago. It's destoryed now. <_<


----------



## MGMT

boy am i sorry for that last missle i launched i thought it was the cup holder button


----------



## Tyler

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> boy am i sorry for that last missle i launched i thought it was the cup holder button


  :r That was the disco button again.


----------



## MGMT

i funked that planet to pieces!


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i funked that planet to pieces!


 no that was the disco button :jay:


----------



## Kyle

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Walks in with huge piles of gun powder*
> 
> Hey you thought I wouldn't bring back sounivours from Gettysburg?
> 
> *Cops Come*
> OddCrazyMe you are under arrest for steling from a national landmark.
> 
> NEVER.


 -steals the suveniors from OCM-

Yayzors! They are mine now, suckers! -runs to Texas-


----------



## Tyler

Those weren't souvenours. They were from the Battler Field. *Hears cop cars* I'll be on the porch.    
B)


----------



## Kyle

-throws them at OCM- Take'em!

Wait... I need a disguise.... -takes off clothes like OHE333 did-

I feel the breeze between my knees.    
B)


----------



## Tyler

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -throws them at OCM- Take'em!
> 
> Wait... I need a disguise.... -takes off clothes like OHE333 did-
> 
> I feel the breeze between my knees.   
B)


God what is with you people. I need to go blind. *Shoots self in eyes* That's better.

Yay 3,000 post!  :jay:


----------



## Kyle

I'll help.

-punches and dropkicks OCM-

You dirty-boy caller! > Take that and this, and some of this!
I can be dirty if I wanna!


----------



## Tyler

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I'll help.
> 
> -punches and dropkicks OCM-
> 
> You dirty-boy caller! > Take that and this, and some of this!
> I can be dirty if I wanna!


 I think i'm dea........


----------



## Kyle

...Your dead? -takes sage badge, and throws your body in the river-

Now, I will steal his Sagedom and give it too..... it looks yummy. -eats-


----------



## Sporge27

THat's it Kolvo far to much stealing and dropkicking fromyou!

FIRAGA! *douses Kolvo in gasoline and lights a match*


there we go that got him.


----------



## Kyle

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THat's it Kolvo far to much stealing and dropkicking fromyou!
> 
> FIRAGA! *douses Kolvo in gasoline and lights a match*
> 
> 
> there we go that got him.


 -jumps on SPORGE27 while on fire-

If I die, your gonna too!!!


----------



## Tyler

Wow. You guys are reaalllly! Annoying...


----------



## Sporge27

Kolvo said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat's it Kolvo far to much stealing and dropkicking fromyou!
> 
> FIRAGA! *douses Kolvo in gasoline and lights a match*
> 
> 
> there we go that got him.
> 
> 
> 
> -jumps on SPORGE27 while on fire-
> 
> If I die, your gonna too!!!
Click to expand...

 Good thing I bought that Goron's tunic.  :lol:


----------



## Tyler

Wait is that what I sent to the moon?


----------



## Kyle

Nobody else is here though. Only SPORGE, OCM and me. You'll always have meeeeeeeeee... wait I'm still of fire.


----------



## Tyler

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nobody else is here though. Only SPORGE, OCM and me. You'll always have meeeeeeeeee... wait I'm still of fire.


 Wait your a burning tree?


----------



## MGMT

Theres a burning tree?

why dont i know about the burning tree?

is it some kind of secret organization out to get me!

I better hide!*picks up leaf*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hey guys, im back... i hope.

so, what up?

*mop*


----------



## Tyler

Hello. Since Sporge left. I'm now in charge. Yay.

Here is your bonuses for cleaning up the gun powder.   
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force

*comes in*  *carries off a gallon of caffinated soda*

I have jet lag.....  
:yawn:	

*throws gold coins onto the table*


----------



## MGMT

*comes in drenched in maple syrup*

Who replace the water WITH SYRUP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

*looks at Odd*

im not pointing any fingers but
*points at Odd*

Hey i guess i am pointing fingers   
:blink:


----------



## Tyler

Hey nobody blames the boss.  :angry: 

*Hits rancor Button*

Hope you enjoy Rancors!    
^_^


----------



## MGMT

That was the Disco Button..

this is the Rancor button *presses button*

nope i guess that was the funky break down button

*dances*

we have too many buttons
wait you can never have to many buttons


----------



## Tyler

Yup.    
^_^			 

*Presses Red Button*

Boom! There goes Tantoine.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Triforce3force

*pushes small red button*

There goes Pluto! YAY!    
^_^			 



I don't think Pluto's really a planet...more like an asteroid...


----------



## Micah

Too many buttons!  :wacko:  *pushes button*


----------



## MGMT

*pushes random button*

hey i didnt know we had a Potatoe button.....


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *pushes random button*
> 
> hey i didnt know we had a Potatoe button.....


 *dodges apotato* Yeah. I installed that last week.


----------



## Tyler

Oh. That's what was eating our lollypops.  <_<


----------



## Sporge27

wha ..........

what's happening.......keep in mind its a cafe...... I don't waqnt it closed before I'm back!


----------



## MGMT

:eh: funny you should ask that.....

well it all started yesterday at about 4:30

i was coming in to work.. I opened the door and nobody was there so i got a bright idea and usually they come too no good.. so i started mop the floor because our janitor had been slacking off. the all the sudden i started slipping and sliding,
so then i got another bright idea and i opened the freezer, closed all the windows, and turned the freezer too HIGH and i got winter clothes on and started ice skating... The only problem was i left the water running so the plumbing bill was through the roof(literally) and i couldnt pay the bill so our water was shut down and some guy name bob is now the proud owner of Termina Cafe...


----------



## Tyler

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> :eh: funny you should ask that.....
> 
> well it all started yesterday at about 4:30
> 
> i was coming in to work.. I opened the door and nobody was there so i got a bright idea and usually they come too no good.. so i started mop the floor because our janitor had been slacking off. the all the sudden i started slipping and sliding,
> so then i got another bright idea and i opened the freezer, closed all the windows, and turned the freezer too HIGH and i got winter clothes on and started ice skating... The only problem was i left the water running so the plumbing bill was through the roof(literally) and i couldnt pay the bill so our water was shut down and some guy name bob is now the proud owner of Termina Cafe...


 Actually your wrong. That was Cafe


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

i own a cafe?

*whacks ohe for moping*

DONT U EVER SAY IM SLACKING OFF! I WENT TO NYC!!

*mop*


----------



## Tyler

Hey welecome back Bob.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

*Walks In*

So, this is our new Cafe, huh?

Ooh! New Stove!    
:wub:


----------



## MGMT

Well you could have mopped better*throws a potatoe* *misses*

*throws plastic spoon* nails him in the eye...


----------



## Tyler

Hey no throwing the livestock. Don't ask. >_>;


----------



## MGMT

ill ask anyways :evillaugh: so what happened :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler

I said don't ask!!!!!  :angry:


----------



## <:)

can i have fried mushroom tastey tonic and a cookieplease


----------



## MGMT

well i guess i can cook a little well usually i only cook evil cookies that plan to take over the world but o well.....

*hands a fried mushroom tastey tonic and a chocolate  :evillaugh: evil :evillaugh: cookie


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey no throwing the livestock. Don't ask. >_>;


 You mean this?

*Throws Pig at OCM*


----------



## Micah

Excuse me but what does the blue potion do?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> Excuse me but what does the blue potion do?


 I wouldn't drink that if I were you.


----------



## Triforce3force

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but what does the blue potion do?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't drink that if I were you.
Click to expand...

 *looks at ingredient list*


Hm....cesium.... Cesium reacts violently with water which is what our bodies are made up of....DON'T DRINK IT!!!


----------



## Micah

*drinks it anyway* :r


----------



## Tyler

Great now I need to call Bobinator to clean the mess up.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Great now I need to call Bobinator to clean the mess up.


 I don't think he'll be able to clean it, he's away on vacation. 

So...who wants a new job?


----------



## Kyle

I do!

-gets out mop-

Wait, I'm not here much.     

-throws mop at the dragon-

Dragons are slaves to human kind anyway, so work! >


----------



## Kyle

Oh yeah, that chemical. It turns you into a girl! And you are skinned of your skin, and blue.     

-throws Chemical Orange into a black hole, and all the remaining crates-

There, wait!


-falls in black hole-


----------



## Micah

Oh gosh! *screams and runs around knocking all the tables over*


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now I need to call Bobinator to clean the mess up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he'll be able to clean it, he's away on vacation.
> 
> So...who wants a new job?
Click to expand...

 He said he came back from NYC a few days ago. Unless he's on vacation again.


----------



## Micah

Somebody call a doctor!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

there is to be no fireing of the most experenced janitor on the web, or even in real life!! as a matter of fact, the only janitor that even comes close to me in ne way when it comes to uberness is the one from scrubs.

o, and tommorow, im leaving 4 camp 4 the next 4 weeks, so...


*uber clean*

that ought to fix the plrblem of the mess...

get some1 to clean 4 me till i get back


----------



## Tyler

Ok. Well who wants to be janitor. We don't want Sporge comming back to this place being a mess.


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> Somebody call a doctor!


----------



## Kyle

-throws a Bomb-omb at OHE-

Nobody heard that! -dragons body off and dips feet in cement and it dries-

_I made him a offer he can't refuse!_

-throws him in a river-


----------



## MGMT

im a shark......     

Didnt see that coming now did you!


----------



## Tyler

Sorry we have a no merman policy. I guess I have to let you go. *Drops pecan pie* There we go. No more mermas left. 

Now only if we had a janitor...


----------



## MGMT

what merman do you speak of?


----------



## Kyle

You. You survived my cement and river mafia trick. Merman!


----------



## Tyler

Well I'm going to Ocean City Marlyand and not sure if there is a computer where I'm staying. So do not desrtoy the place. Smart your in charge if I'm not on untill Thursday morning.

I'll get a postcard for you guys! This time there won't be any cops.


----------



## MGMT

wow i suprised you guys didnt shout witch and try and burn me....

But, it wouldnt work because my overly evil skin is immune to fire and The Cubs

losing streak


----------



## sunate

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Can I be the Weapons Control?  So I can protect our facility from intruders?
> 
> *starts gearing up TIE fighters and TIE interceptors, why not add some X Wings *


 Can i play i want to have a job like these guy i will   *&^* those bad guy's


----------



## MGMT

i put this simple, No.....


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i put this simple, No.....


    			 But........ but.....*Cry's* Why can't i join..


----------



## Tyler

I'd be back from OC Maryland. Ok. Here are your gifts and this time there won't be any cops. I just chopped of some of the coral reefs. 


Anyway Sunate yes you can have a job. What would you like to be?


----------



## sunate

sunate said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the Weapons Control? So I can protect our facility from intruders?
> 
> *starts gearing up TIE fighters and TIE interceptors, why not add some X Wings *
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play i want to have a job like these guy i will   *&^* those bad guy's
Click to expand...

 This job point's to the quote line's.


----------



## Tyler

sunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the Weapons Control? So I can protect our facility from intruders?
> 
> *starts gearing up TIE fighters and TIE interceptors, why not add some X Wings *
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play i want to have a job like these guy i will   *&^* those bad guy's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This job point's to the quote line's.
Click to expand...

 Ok. I'll pm Sporge.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

sunate said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put this simple, No.....
> 
> 
> 
> But........ but.....*Cry's* Why can't i join..
Click to expand...

 You have not filled out this 185 page application. Fill this out... *Hands Huge Stack to Sunate* and ask again. :yes:


----------



## MGMT

i thought he meant that he wanted a job like weapons control....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i thought he meant that he wanted a job like weapons control....


 Oh, you're right. And for that, you need a special permit, which means you have to fill out an additional 200 pages. Here you go. 

*Hands To Sunate* 

Thanks for catching that one.


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he meant that he wanted a job like weapons control....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're right. And for that, you need a special permit, which means you have to fill out an additional 200 pages. Here you go.
> 
> *Hands To Sunate*
> 
> Thanks for catching that one.
Click to expand...

 Hey your lucky. I had to fill out a 1,000 page thing to become Assisatant manager.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he meant that he wanted a job like weapons control....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're right. And for that, you need a special permit, which means you have to fill out an additional 200 pages. Here you go.
> 
> *Hands To Sunate*
> 
> Thanks for catching that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey your lucky. I had to fill out a 1,000 page thing to become Assisatant manager.
Click to expand...

 Really? To become a chef, they just said to go out and buy a funny looking hat. Looks like you got the short straw end of the deal, my friend.


----------



## Micah

Guys, I'm back! *expects a welcome home party full of fun, little potions*


----------



## Tyler

Yay your back. *Grabs Blue Potion and throws at Koehler*


----------



## Kyle

-floats in-

I'm back too.

-floats around-


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yay your back. *Grabs Blue Potion and throws at Koehler*


 *catches it and flings it back at OCM* You weren't expecting that! :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle

OCM can never be a girl. So that means he would blow up and chocolate would come out of the explosion. Yay chocolate.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> OCM can never be a girl. So that means he would blow up and chocolate would come out of the explosion. Yay chocolate.


 Yuck...I don't like chocolate.


----------



## Kyle

_YOUR EVIL!_
How can you NOT like chocolate? Its what dreams are made of.


----------



## Micah

I like dark chocolate but milk cholcolate makes me sick. Literally.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Kolvo said:
			
		

> _YOUR EVIL!_
> How can you NOT like chocolate? Its what dreams are made of.


 No it's not. Dreams are made of vanilla. That's where I get my supply.


----------



## MGMT

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he meant that he wanted a job like weapons control....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're right. And for that, you need a special permit, which means you have to fill out an additional 200 pages. Here you go.
> 
> *Hands To Sunate*
> 
> Thanks for catching that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey your lucky. I had to fill out a 1,000 page thing to become Assisatant manager.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? To become a chef, they just said to go out and buy a funny looking hat. Looks like you got the short straw end of the deal, my friend.
Click to expand...

 looks like i had the shortest end

i had to read a book to be funny, buy a funny looking hat, and fill out 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 pages to become only half evill,
think about how many pages to become fully evil!


----------



## Kyle

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _YOUR EVIL!_
> How can you NOT like chocolate? Its what dreams are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. Dreams are made of vanilla. That's where I get my supply.
Click to expand...

 Quit making things up.


----------



## MGMT

Your all wrong the lush creamy clouds and dreams and pretty flowers come from the strawberry :yes: the sweet sweet strawberry!


wow were did that come from i thought i was supposed to be evil

oh wait im onlyhalfevil that must of been my nice part ive caged it up in my mind i wonder how it got loose *thinks* hey im accually doing it *thinks again*


----------



## IslandGuy

You guys still open?

I'll take some Red wine, Whatever that thing is with the word "cucco" in it, and....a salad


----------



## MGMT

sure here it is *hands over meal*


----------



## IslandGuy

thx! *eats meal* Did I mention that I'm underaged? *pays* *flees*


----------



## sunate

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he meant that he wanted a job like weapons control....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're right. And for that, you need a special permit, which means you have to fill out an additional 200 pages. Here you go.
> 
> *Hands To Sunate*
> 
> Thanks for catching that one.
Click to expand...

    			 No way!!!!!!! *3days later* here you go I finally finished it *hands paper work back*


----------



## Tyler

I've gone, I've gone,
I've gone where moutains climb so high.
I've gone, I've gone,
I've gone to Rusica Falls!

I'm back, I'm back,
I'm back where moutains climb so high.
I'm gone, I'm gone,
I'm back from Rusica Falls!     

So how is everything?


----------



## MGMT

Um well.... id say everything went well    			  :evillaugh:


----------



## Micah

Never noticed you were gone. Glad to have you back!


----------



## Tyler

DS_MARKER said:
			
		

> thx! *eats meal* Did I mention that I'm underaged? *pays* *flees*


    			 Security!  :angry:


----------



## MGMT

Ohh i know well guess what

Time for my theme song!


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DS_MARKER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx! *eats meal* Did I mention that I'm underaged? *pays* *flees*
> 
> 
> 
> Security!  :angry:
Click to expand...

  I gottem *shoots him down* now! pay! and I am on the force ant I.


----------



## MGMT

you shot me...

i already had him


----------



## Tyler

Notices dust. Ehat happened?     			 Crustomers, staff where are you?


----------



## Triforce3force

*cleans off dust*

Hmph. *goes to drink w00tbeer*    
^_^


----------



## Tyler

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *cleans off dust*
> 
> Hmph. *goes to drink w00tbeer*    
^_^


 That's the new WoooT recipe I stol err borrowed form Cafe


----------



## MGMT

err what dust *shoots water out of hand*


----------



## Tyler

Since when could you do that?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Since Sporge is gone, and I don't know how or where or why, I guess we'll have to decide on a new boss. So, who wants who to lead?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*back*

*clean*


----------



## Micah

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Since Sporge is gone, and I don't know how or where or why, I guess we'll have to decide on a new boss. So, who wants who to lead?


 I thought OCM was taking over.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Sporge is gone, and I don't know how or where or why, I guess we'll have to decide on a new boss. So, who wants who to lead?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought OCM was taking over.
Click to expand...

 Well, who's next in line for promotion?


----------



## Micah

Bob unless he likes being a janitor too much


----------



## Tyler

Yes Sporge put me in charge untill he comes back. But who knows whos next.


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> you shot me...
> 
> i already had him


  :lol: I...well he was still crawing torwds the door.    			  so am I on the force.


----------



## sunate

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Since Sporge is gone, and I don't know how or where or why, I guess we'll have to decide on a new boss. So, who wants who to lead?


 Me!


----------



## MGMT

ocm should be head and me or bob should be assistantbecause me and bob have been the second most active here before bob left and i was the assistant maniger before i change to entertainer on silver arrow forums


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

im fine with janitor.


----------



## Tyler

Well guys Sporge is still in charge just he's a camp in the archery range I think.


----------



## Triforce3force

Oops.  Just keep quiet.  He'll never know....


----------



## Tyler

He knows I'm in charge. See! '



> Manager: Sporge27
> *Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe*
> (runs the place)
> Chefs: only_half_evil333, Triforce3force, Smart_Tech_Dragon15
> (cooks the food)
> Waiters/Waitresses: DarthGohan1, Justin125
> (serves the people)
> Bartender:Bastoise99, link2398
> (serves those at the bar)
> Janitors:The Bobinator, Lone Wolf, LordHappy
> (cleans up)
> Security guards: PKMNMasterSamus, Koehler
> (keeps the place safe)
> Entertainer: OHE333
> (guess what they do)


----------



## DarthGohan1

*Serves OCM this fish that's been laying around a couple...uhhh.....months.*


----------



## Triforce3force

My unofficial title here: Person in charge of hitting idiots with hammers.     
^_^			 


*Takes out hammer*


----------



## sunate

Ok ok I will just stick with securaty.


----------



## Tyler

Darthacus said:
			
		

> *Serves OCM this


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Darthacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serves OCM this
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthGohan1

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Darthacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serves OCM this
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

Darthacus said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darthacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serves OCM this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MGMT

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> He knows I'm in charge. See! '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manager: Sporge27
> *Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe*
> (runs the place)
> Chefs: only_half_evil333, Triforce3force, Smart_Tech_Dragon15
> (cooks the food)
> Waiters/Waitresses: DarthGohan1, Justin125
> (serves the people)
> Bartender:Bastoise99, ]
> 
> 
> 
> can sum1 help me
> 
> i still dont know what i do its a tuff one!
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Darthacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darthacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Serves OCM this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle

-floats in-

-sets a bomb-

-floats out-

Heheheheheh.....


----------



## Tyler

*Hits Kyle in back of head*
  :angry: 

SECURITY!


----------



## Micah

You guys just can't keep him under control. *fires security*  :lol:  There! *robs the Cafe*


----------



## Triforce3force

*throws kunai knives, pinning Koehler to the wall*.

*takes back money, puts it into safe.*


----------



## Micah

That's the second time I've been pinned to the wall this week.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> That's the second time I've been pinned to the wall this week.


 When was the first?


----------



## Micah

Somewhere in PB's mansion.


----------



## Kyle

-blows up OCM with a hair comb-


NOBODY CAN CONTROL MEEEEEEEEE!

I am..... Kyle 'Bombzor' the Gyroid!

-bomb blows up-

Yay!


----------



## Kyle

Whoops, correction..

I am..... Kyle 'Bombzor' the Bell!


I shall blind you with my holy light name.


----------



## Micah

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the second time I've been pinned to the wall this week.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the first?
Click to expand...

 Yup it was by Triforce too. <_<


----------



## Tyler

Owww...

I can't judge being blind.


----------



## sunate

Kyle said:
			
		

> -blows up OCM with a hair comb-
> 
> 
> NOBODY CAN CONTROL MEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> I am..... Kyle 'Bombzor' the Gyroid!
> 
> -bomb blows up-
> 
> Yay!


  :angry: Never! *Starts up the gatling gun and pod missles* You are going down! dadadadadadada! bom! bom! I got him guy's he is down now lets take him in.


----------



## Tyler

Hey what did Sporge tell you! We don't have wepons! We aren't UN!  :angry:


 Gime my hair comb!


----------



## Fanghorn

*Walks in*  Hello? Is this Hospitento?


----------



## Tyler

Err sure. *Get's knife and ketchup*

What is wrong with you.


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey what did Sporge tell you! We don't have wepons! We aren't UN!  :angry:
> 
> 
> Gime my hair comb!


 well he had boums!


----------



## MGMT

woot time to take out the x wings, y wings and the tie bombers and the tie fighters!!!!!!!!!

AND WE TAKE SIDES :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler

Is this a restruant or a war zone.


----------



## Micah

A resteraunt. *shoots everyone with stun guns*


----------



## Triforce3force

More like a war zone with food.  *Puts up shield*


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Is this a restruant or a war zone.


 resterant what can I do for you.


----------



## sunate

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> More like a war zone with food.  *Puts up shield*


 *comes at wih sword and perice's shield and sword goes in right sholder*


----------



## Triforce3force

Ow!  *heals shoulder*

*blasts with Fire magic*


----------



## Fanghorn

*Run in and sees all the carnage* "    			 " *Run's out*


----------



## Tyler

Guys Sporge is back. BE NORMAL! *Takes away bazookas and what not*


----------



## Micah

ok, I'll act normal. *hides in corner*


----------



## Propaganda Man

I'll have some rice

Waitress:We don't have rice.

It says Sushi on it. Sushi has rice.

Waitress: But you can't order rice. It isn't on the menu.

Fine I'll have Sushi replace everything but rice with peach and put extra rice and the rice on the other plate.


----------



## Tyler

Ok. *Get's rice and sushi* Here you are. Would you like complmentry chop sticks?


----------



## Propaganda Man

NO SUSHI Just rice and peaches


----------



## Tyler

Oh... Well we can just feed it to Fat Bunny. *Runs to Pb's Mansion* *Get's peaches and rice* Here you are.


----------



## Propaganda Man

:wub:			   
:wub:			   
:wub:


----------



## Sporge27

*sticks head in, looks around*

hmmmmm I think I need to ....... CLEAN IT UP NOW ALL OF YOU!!!!!
or feel my newly aquired level 142 Mage skills!


----------



## Triforce3force

Eh...Hi Sporge! Glad you're back! *uses alchemy* There!  It's all sparkling!    
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

I may be leaving and starting my own Cafe...I don't know...


----------



## Jeremy

I'll take the Maximum Tomato Spaghetti    
B)


----------



## Triforce3force

Here ya go! *serves Maximum Tomato Spaghetti*  That'll be 15 coins, please!

Would you like a drink with that?


----------



## Jeremy

Um... have any water?


----------



## Tyler

No we shot it all to Mars when trying to destroy Pluto. Sorry.


----------



## Jeremy

Okay, I'll just have some Koopa Tea then....  
:yawn:	 

Hmm... do I have two waiters or something? :0  I'm not leaving two tips!


----------



## Fanghorn

I'll like, take a pie. Apple please.


----------



## Triforce3force

*Serves Koopa Tea to Storm, and Apple Pie to Fanghorn*

Here ya go!  *eats cereal*


----------



## Sporge27

*drinks coffee*

I hope everything is satisfactory here Storm.... Odd why don't we have water?  and if we don't have any how did you make that tea......


----------



## Tyler

Well SonicDude launched it to Mars trying to destroy Pluto when Kyle was doing the Matrix. And I don't know. I didn't make the tea.


----------



## Triforce3force

We made the tea by boiling a Turtley Leaf...or we got it from Zess T.'s line of powdered drink.....


----------



## Micah

Do you serve chacolo-cola here? I'd take water but someone did away with all of that. <_<


----------



## Justin

*gets water* *pours viniger in it* *hands*  Enjoy!


----------



## MGMT

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well SonicDude launched it to Mars trying to destroy Pluto when Kyle was doing the Matrix. And I don't know. I didn't make the tea.


 about that he missed pluto and destroyed cafe fish...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*mop*


hm.. what did  miss?

 :barf:  
:yawn:	  :mez:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :angry:  h43r:


----------



## Micah

Not much...


----------



## Sporge27

Where'd bob come from?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

im not too shure... he just seemes to pop up out of no wear.

hey, look! there he is!

*is pointing at ohe*

o, and im doing cross country for my high school this year, and we just had our first practice. and let me tell u, i cant move my legs.


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> im not too shure... he just seemes to pop up out of no wear.
> 
> hey, look! there he is!
> 
> *is pointing at ohe*
> 
> o, and im doing cross country for my high school this year, and we just had our first practice. and let me tell u, i cant move my legs.


 ahh I like cardiovascular fitness!
I have biked from my house near countryside to brookfield zoo a couple times thhis week now!

now I need some gaterade....O I mean blue potion!


----------



## Micah

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not too shure... he just seemes to pop up out of no wear.
> 
> hey, look! there he is!
> 
> *is pointing at ohe*
> 
> o, and im doing cross country for my high school this year, and we just had our first practice. and let me tell u, i cant move my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh I like cardiovascular fitness!
> I have biked from my house near countryside to brookfield zoo a couple times thhis week now!
> 
> now I need some gaterade....O I mean blue potion!
Click to expand...

 Oh no you don't! *throws all the Blue Potion out the window*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

gatoraid is fun... i once tried to light it on fire.... didnt work too well. axe is so much more run. o, adn spray paint, too


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> gatoraid is fun... i once tried to light it on fire.... didnt work too well. axe is so much more run. o, adn spray paint, too


 .....ok if it is more run.........     

anyway *drinks blue potion* forgot I had one in my pants.....somewhere.......


----------



## Triforce3force

*takes out BIG bottle of Diet Coke*  *Takes out Huge pack of MENTOS*

OBSERVE!  *drops mentos into Diet Coke*  


*Cafe gets drenched in wildly spraying Diet Coke*  Ah, the fun reaction.


----------



## Tyler

ZOMG I love doing that. You've been watching Myth Busters!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *takes out BIG bottle of Diet Coke*  *Takes out Huge pack of MENTOS*
> 
> OBSERVE!  *drops mentos into Diet Coke*
> 
> 
> *Cafe gets drenched in wildly spraying Diet Coke*  Ah, the fun reaction.


 darn...

*cleans up* *again*....


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *takes out BIG bottle of Diet Coke* *Takes out Huge pack of MENTOS*
> 
> OBSERVE! *drops mentos into Diet Coke*
> 
> 
> *Cafe gets drenched in wildly spraying Diet Coke* Ah, the fun reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> darn...
> 
> *cleans up* *again*....
Click to expand...

 Good work Bob!

Have a cookie!
*gives cookie*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you all know that I've started up some random thing that might not have anything to do with what is here. I thank Sporge, though, for the inspiration. :yes:


Sporge: :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you all know that I've started up something. I thank Sporge, though, for the inspiration. :yes:



Thanks for the idea.

Anyways, I've started up my own Cafe, which I will work for. Smart Tech is boss, forever. :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *takes out BIG bottle of Diet Coke* *Takes out Huge pack of MENTOS*
> 
> OBSERVE! *drops mentos into Diet Coke*
> 
> 
> *Cafe gets drenched in wildly spraying Diet Coke* Ah, the fun reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> darn...
> 
> *cleans up* *again*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work Bob!
> 
> Have a cookie!
> *gives cookie*
Click to expand...

 ba....

can i be janitor at ur new cafe?


----------



## Triforce3force

*takes out carryout containers* I picked this up from our competition, which I am important.  *continues to eat sushi*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

There's a new power in the food world. And it's the Dragon's Yuan.


----------



## Sporge27

But you are still falling behind in the WoMD department!!!!

*Opens Nuke closet*....  ok who sold them all.....again.....


----------



## Tyler

I lended them to Smart. He was trying to stop Storm form taking over TBT/. Hope you don't mind. :r


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I lended them to Smart. He was trying to stop Storm form taking over TBT/. Hope you don't mind. :r


 Although, we did lose one when launching it...

*Nuke Heads Towards Termina Cafe*

So That's where it was this entire time...


----------



## Tyler

ZOMG!!!! RUN!!!@!!!

*KaABOOOM!*

To late. Good thing I was the only one who survived. 

*Sows Smart's head back on*
*Rejoints Sporges Arm back on*
*Throws everyone else into ice cellar*
*Takes Triforce3force's Sushi*     

They aren't important enough.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

um... dont u still need janitorial staff?


o, and thanks to a post i made a little wile ago, i am imortal/invinceable. i like nanobots...

*grey mush of microscocipic mashenes repare my mangled body*

*mop*


----------



## Tyler

Ok..... Dokey!     			 Now we have you.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok..... Dokey!     			 Now we have you.


 ??


----------



## Tyler

Everyone else are molucules....

It's now Sporge, Smart, Me and you.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Everyone else are molucules....
> 
> It's now Sporge, Smart, Me and you.


 Minus one, I'm putting a lot of time into my place. 

So, looks like it's just Sporge you, and Bob. Unless you want to join the Yuan side.


----------



## Triforce3force

I'm still working here part time, remember?  :lol:


----------



## Tyler

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I'm still working here part time, remember?  :lol:


 How are teh mocules talking?

WITCHCRAFT!!!!

@ Smart no need. I have the magic of Poofez.


----------



## Sporge27

yeah it is a good thing I install nanobots in all my employees....and if I wanted to I can make them kill you....Smart useed to work here right?..... :r


----------



## Tyler

So wait. Do the nano-bots in bob like clash when you try to destroy him?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> So wait. Do the nano-bots in bob like clash when you try to destroy him?


first of all, im the only one with the bots. and when u try and kill me, they come out of wherewver they go to and start fixing me up. o, and they learn and can reproduce, so an attempt to destroy them will only have any effect once. also, they made the carbon nanotubes that make mup my broom and mop handles (making them more than 1000x stronger than steel. thought u should know!


----------



## Sporge27

hey you don't know what I slip in peoples drinks here do you :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> hey you don't know what I slip in peoples drinks here do you :yes:


 o, I ate the hole batch....


yummyt, it tasted like metalic chicken!


----------



## Sporge27

:huh:			 what you drank every drink ever served here?

  
-_-


----------



## Tyler

*Creates new drink* 

Now you haven't.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> :huh:			 what you drank every drink ever served here?
> 
> -_-


 yup


----------



## sunate

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Ow!  *heals shoulder*
> 
> *blasts with Fire magic*


 *blocks with water bending*. ha! *encases you with ice useing ice rune*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

wOOt beer, please!

*mop*


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ow! *heals shoulder*
> 
> *blasts with Fire magic*
> 
> 
> 
> *blocks with water bending*. ha! *encases you with ice useing ice rune*
Click to expand...

    			 sunate you don't work here so you never got the bots!!!


----------



## Tyler

It's quiet... to quiet.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*poof*

*slap*

*poof*


----------



## Tyler

Owwe....

Well at least it's not quiet anymore.

Also here is a new banner for comeration!    
^_^			 





Note I didn't make it.


----------



## Sporge27

what a plaeasant surprise!!!
I think I'll use it now!


----------



## sunate

:seceraty staff: 

I am going on break I wanna koopa tea with rat poop


----------



## Sporge27

*looks over at passing by health inspector*
There are no rats here *shifty eyes.....*


----------



## sunate

Oh I am sorry I ment spaggatie meat balls with koopa staek man I was just thinking about those rats that keep pooping in my bed


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

I thought this place was out of business...*Kicks Door Down*


----------



## Tyler

Hey me and Bob need the income bad.  :yes:  :angry:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey me and Bob need the income bad.  :yes:  :angry:


 Come to The Dragon's Yuan, you get double than what you get here.


----------



## sunate

Where's! my order!


----------



## Sporge27

But Smart, you do realize that doubling zero is still zero pay right?   At least they get all the food the want from me, and clothing, and clearly some people live here because they never leave.....  AND NO OT IS NOT SLAVERY.....yet..... <_< 

Besides we will never close.  This was the first cafe at TBT, it has died many times and still found a way to respawn.  Admins have crumbled to the will of the cafe and it almost rose to greater power!!! and whooops I got carried away there...
......................................................................................................................
...................................................................*drinks coffee*


----------



## Tyler

Sporge is right Completly!


----------



## Kyle

-pulls out mint cannon-
-puts a peppermint nuke in-

FIRE!

Ha ha!

D Yaun 4 lyfe!


----------



## Triforce3force

Kyle said:
			
		

> -pulls out mint cannon-
> -puts a peppermint nuke in-
> 
> FIRE!
> 
> Ha ha!
> 
> D Yaun 4 lyfe!


 *points to Kyle*  There's the bomber himself.  *watches Kyle get attacked by a mob*


----------



## Kyle

-mob walks right through-

Tsk tsk too bad. I'm a ghosty.  
:yawn:	 

The only reason I can hold that is under my 3 circumstances:

- Ghost object
- Mint related object
- Wraith Related object

Boo ya.


----------



## Triforce3force

Kyle said:
			
		

> -mob walks right through-
> 
> Tsk tsk too bad. I'm a ghosty.  
:yawn:
> 
> The only reason I can hold that is under my 3 circumstances:
> 
> - Ghost object
> - Mint related object
> - Wraith Related object
> 
> Boo ya.


 Fine then. *Picks up Poltergust 3000 and sucks Kyle in*  There. it's Ghost proof!


----------



## Kyle

Too bad it doesn't work on Wraiths.     

-floats out-

Do you even know what a Wraith is? If you don't then tsk tsk, how can you bring down one?


----------



## Sporge27

A wraith is a ghost seeking vengance.....I don't see why a poltergeist 3000 wouldn't work....

But I can still beat you up......*beats up Kyle*     

I happen to have been the luck of getting my DNA combined with a Gengars in a different RP....Just call me half ghost.

I really miss the RP board at Nsider*drinks coffee*.  I remember I had joined team rocket there, a twilight cafe, Iworked for Ritalee at a department store, also did some silly games.
My first thing there was being a creepy bridge keeper to princess peaches castle.  I asked random trivia to let people through, the now sage princess peach actually stopped in on that one, I let her through because it was her castle after all....oh how I miss those times on the forum...


----------



## Triforce3force

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> A wraith is a ghost seeking vengance.....I don't see why a poltergeist 3000 wouldn't work....
> 
> But I can still beat you up......*beats up Kyle*
> 
> I happen to have been the luck of getting my DNA combined with a Gengars in a different RP....Just call me half ghost.
> 
> I really miss the RP board at Nsider*drinks coffee*.  I remember I had joined team rocket there, a twilight cafe, Iworked for Ritalee at a department store, also did some silly games.
> My first thing there was being a creepy bridge keeper to princess peaches castle.  I asked random trivia to let people through, the now sage princess peach actually stopped in on that one, I let her through because it was her castle after all....oh how I miss those times on the forum...


 Good times, good times.  I was lots of stuff, too.  I miss that board.    
-_-


----------



## Sporge27

hmmm I may need to start new RPs here now....
I am think I couldmake one where I keep everyone's stats....such as their money and stuff.....then working here could actually do something, like you get a couple coins for ever post or something like that if you are in fact working somehow...not double posting...and stuff like that, probably a limit on how much you make a day too...


----------



## sunate

I knew I couldn't eat lunch and still not have to worry about fight's here in a (resterraunt) not a battle feild. *goes back to work* shoots Ice cannon frezzing every one and their bullets/weapons.   Stop this madness! if we are to come back as a good cafe we need to act like one. well anyways one come all order many diffrent thing's to drink or eat


----------



## Sporge27

*Phases through the ice*
*drinks coffee*
now why did you have to go and freeze all the customers.  you only needed to freeze some of them not all..... :gyroidmad: Oh great look the gyroid is mad too now...

anywayI will make an RP sometime here....then this place will actually mean something.


----------



## Kyle

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> A wraith is a ghost seeking vengance.....I don't see why a poltergeist 3000 wouldn't work....
> 
> But I can still beat you up......*beats up Kyle*
> 
> I happen to have been the luck of getting my DNA combined with a Gengars in a different RP....Just call me half ghost.
> 
> I really miss the RP board at Nsider*drinks coffee*.  I remember I had joined team rocket there, a twilight cafe, Iworked for Ritalee at a department store, also did some silly games.
> My first thing there was being a creepy bridge keeper to princess peaches castle.  I asked random trivia to let people through, the now sage princess peach actually stopped in on that one, I let her through because it was her castle after all....oh how I miss those times on the forum...


 Ghosts don't have DNA, foo! We have nothing. We are spirits, maaaan. Swing all you want, as your are only human. Only human.

Oh yeah.

The Polterguiest 3000 is a 1-of-a-kind machine. Trash the toy. Now when I was hunting ghosts, I stole the real thing. Then it broke from overload.     

There is a 4000 but it is in a secret location. 

Why would I tell? I would but I want something thats good for me, NOT you.


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *Phases through the ice*
> *drinks coffee*
> now why did you have to go and freeze all the customers.  you only needed to freeze some of them not all..... :gyroidmad: Oh great look the gyroid is mad too now...
> 
> anywayI will make an RP sometime here....then this place will actually mean something.


 ok unfrezze's every one, ok guy's get back to work. what da ya custamers want


----------



## Kyle

-nukes again-

There shall be no customers! Yar.


----------



## sunate

Kyle said:
			
		

> -nukes again-
> 
> There shall be no customers! Yar.


  <_<  *Frezze's you*


----------



## MGMT

heem ill try and litten the mood! well i havent sung in a while.

Dear Diary:

Mood: Apathetic.

My life is spiralling downward. I couldn't get enough money to go to the Blood Red Romance and Suffocate me dry concert. It sucks 'cause they play some of my favorite songs like 'Stab My Heart Because I Love You' and 'Rip Apart My Soul' and of course, 'Stabby Rip Stab Stab'. And it doesn't help that I couldn't get my hair to do that flippy thingy. Like that guy from that band can do. Some days, you know...

I'm an emo kid, non-conforming as can be
You'd be non-conforming too if you looked just like me
I have paint on my nails and make-up on my face
I'm almost emo enough to start shaving my legs
'Cause I feel real deep when I'm dressing in drag
I call it freedom of expression, most just call me a ***
'Cause our dudes look like chicks, and our chicks look like (beep)
'Cause emo is one step below transvestite!

Stop my breathing and slit my throat
I must be emo
I don't jump around when I go to shows
I must be emo

I'm dark, and sensetive with low self-esteem
The way I dress makes every day feel like Halloween
I have no real problems but I like to make believe
I stole my sister's mascara now I'm grounded for a week
Sulking and writing poetry are my hobbies
I can't get through a Hawthorne Heights album without sobbing
Girls keep breaking up with me, it's never any fun
They say they already have a (beep), they don't need another one

Stop my breathing and slit my throat
I must be emo
I don't jump around when I go to shows
I must be emo
Dye in my hair and polish on my toes
I must be emo
I play guitar and write suicide notes
I must be emo

My life is just a black abyss, you know, it's so dark. And it's suffocating me. Grabbing ahold of me and tightening its grip, tighter than a pair of my little sister's jeans... which look great on my by the way.

When I get depressed I cut my wrists in every direction
Hearing songs about getting dumped give me an (beep)
I write in a live journal and wear thick rimmed glasses
I told my friends I bleed black and cry during classes
I'm just a bad, cheap imitation of goth
You can read me "Catcher in the Rye," and watch me (BEEP)
I wear skin tight clothes while hating my life
If I said I like girls, I'd only be half right!

I look like I'm dead and dress like a homo
I must be emo
Screw XBox, I play old school Nintendo
I must be emo
I like to whine and hate my parentals
I must be emo
Me and my friends all look like clones
I must be E-Mo

My parents just don't get me, you know. They think I'm gay just because they saw me kiss a guy. Well, a couple guys. But I mean, it's the 2000s. Can't 2... or 4 dudes make-out with each other without being gay? I mean, chicks dig that kind of thing anyways. I don't know diary, sometimes I think you're the only one that gets me, you're my best friend...

I feel like tacos


----------



## Kyle

You can't freeze a ghost.

-nukes staff-

-nukes door-


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*mops up radioactive waste*


----------



## MGMT

my song was suppose to lighten the mood....


----------



## Sporge27

Kyle said:
			
		

> You can't freeze a ghost.
> 
> -nukes staff-
> 
> -nukes door-


  :no: Kyle, Kyle, Kyle,
you need to quit trying to kill those who cannot die.  and besides, by bombing you are giving us more business!  after all what is the point of an RP if not to gain post?  That is our business!

now as I said I am half pokemon, and that pokemon is a ghost type, thus allowing me to enter the ghostly realm and beat you up.  

now then where was I?

oh that is right*walks over to coffee machine and trys to pour a cup*

~pfft~ 




WHY IS MY COFFEE MACHINE EMPTY!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force

*Exorcises Kyle*

There. He's an evil spirit. (A wraith) and he's purified now.  That'll be the last we see of him.  But...for good measure....

*blasts Kyle with Prism Stars*


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't freeze a ghost.
> 
> -nukes staff-
> 
> -nukes door-
> 
> 
> 
> :no: Kyle, Kyle, Kyle,
> you need to quit trying to kill those who cannot die.  and besides, by bombing you are giving us more business!  after all what is the point of an RP if not to gain post?  That is our business!
> 
> now as I said I am half pokemon, and that pokemon is a ghost type, thus allowing me to enter the ghostly realm and beat you up.
> 
> now then where was I?
> 
> oh that is right*walks over to coffee machine and trys to pour a cup*
> 
> ~pfft~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY IS MY COFFEE MACHINE EMPTY!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Click to expand...

 *feels coffie shop thing up with coffie* there! now quit complaning.


----------



## Micah

I was looking at the staff list and just realized I was a securty guard here. *grabs Kyle by the arm and throws him out in space*


----------



## sunate

Koehler said:
			
		

> I was looking at the staff list and just realized I was a securty guard here. *grabs Kyle by the arm and throws him out in space*


 Hey I 'am to.


----------



## Kyle

Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-

Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!


----------



## Sporge27

Kyle said:
			
		

> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!


 You clearly missed the thing about the nanobots a while back....

 :gyroidwink: 

now thenI feel like something is needed.....like a PARTY!!!


----------



## sunate

Kyle said:
			
		

> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!


 And what is that :wacko:


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly missed the thing about the nanobots a while back....
> 
> :gyroidwink:
> 
> now thenI feel like something is needed.....like a PARTY!!!
Click to expand...

 Am you will have to check with the casher on reserving a party thank you.

Now what about the nano bots never heard of that one?


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly missed the thing about the nanobots a while back....
> 
> :gyroidwink:
> 
> now thenI feel like something is needed.....like a PARTY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am you will have to check with the casher on reserving a party thank you.
> 
> Now what about the nano bots never heard of that one?
Click to expand...

 Um...do you speak English?  I got cunfuzzled in that sentance....
Anyway I AM THE OWNER OF THIS PLACE!!!! I can party when I want.

 :gyroid360:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidsideways: 

of and look a little bit back for te part where I mentioned slipping all my workers with nanobots, that protect from enemies and that I can control to kill you if you turn traiterous......err I mean only protect you.
*drinks coffee*


----------



## Tyler

Uhh yea. Sporge that was classified info. 

That we wern't aloud to say... :gyroiddoh:


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly missed the thing about the nanobots a while back....
> 
> :gyroidwink:
> 
> now thenI feel like something is needed.....like a PARTY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am you will have to check with the casher on reserving a party thank you.
> 
> Now what about the nano bots never heard of that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...do you speak English?  I got cunfuzzled in that sentance....
> Anyway I AM THE OWNER OF THIS PLACE!!!! I can party when I want.
> 
> :gyroid360:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidsideways:
> 
> of and look a little bit back for te part where I mentioned slipping all my workers with nanobots, that protect from enemies and that I can control to kill you if you turn traiterous......err I mean only protect you.
> *drinks coffee*
Click to expand...

    			  I should have never worked here ah!!!!!!!!   oh and My name isn't on the staff list


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhh yea. Sporge that was classified info.
> 
> That we wern't aloud to say... :gyroiddoh:


   			 shush mister "I feel like my mom", may be they didn't catch that....

and Sunate...you didn't hear anything that was your imagination *pushes button on a creepy remote*  now what did yo work?


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh yea. Sporge that was classified info.
> 
> That we wern't aloud to say... :gyroiddoh:
> 
> 
> 
> shush mister "I feel like my mom", may be they didn't catch that....
> 
> and Sunate...you didn't hear anything that was your imagination *pushes button on a creepy remote*  now what did yo work?
Click to expand...

 Wo what happens *feels light headed remembering nothing about what was just said*  oh I work here lol and My name needs to be added to the staff list as a securatey person.


----------



## Sporge27

ok I must have never added you on accident because I thought you had worked here...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly missed the thing about the nanobots a while back....
> 
> :gyroidwink:
> 
> now thenI feel like something is needed.....like a PARTY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am you will have to check with the casher on reserving a party thank you.
> 
> Now what about the nano bots never heard of that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...do you speak English?  I got cunfuzzled in that sentance....
> Anyway I AM THE OWNER OF THIS PLACE!!!! I can party when I want.
> 
> :gyroid360:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidsideways:
> 
> of and look a little bit back for te part where I mentioned slipping all my workers with nanobots, that protect from enemies and that I can control to kill you if you turn traiterous......err I mean only protect you.
> *drinks coffee*
Click to expand...

 please remember, mine are my own. u just copied my idea...

*mop*


----------



## sunate

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying you guys can never die? Plus, I got connections on how to bypass excorcisums. I spelt that bad. Anyway, you get rid of me for a 10 minutes, I come back. Simple. Oh yeah, to hell with your Prisim Stars. -fades away-
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll leave you sissys alone. Theres only one thing at TBT I will listen to!
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly missed the thing about the nanobots a while back....
> 
> :gyroidwink:
> 
> now thenI feel like something is needed.....like a PARTY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am you will have to check with the casher on reserving a party thank you.
> 
> Now what about the nano bots never heard of that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...do you speak English?  I got cunfuzzled in that sentance....
> Anyway I AM THE OWNER OF THIS PLACE!!!! I can party when I want.
> 
> :gyroid360:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidsideways:
> 
> of and look a little bit back for te part where I mentioned slipping all my workers with nanobots, that protect from enemies and that I can control to kill you if you turn traiterous......err I mean only protect you.
> *drinks coffee*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please remember, mine are my own. u just copied my idea...
> 
> *mop*
Click to expand...

 Thats right ya tell him.   
^_^


----------



## Kyle

Well, everyone, your staff, is a traitor here. Rofl, do you even go to other cafes?

Plus I'm a ghost. And ALL ghosts don't have DNA, not even Pokemon ghosts.

Durr da durr.


----------



## Sporge27

Kyle said:
			
		

> Well, everyone, your staff, is a traitor here. Rofl, do you even go to other cafes?
> 
> Plus I'm a ghost. And ALL ghosts don't have DNA, not even Pokemon ghosts.
> 
> Durr da durr.


I don't care if they work at other cafes.
You could think of it as the reverse as well...

Finally....
 :gyroidmad: WHAT DO YOU HAVE AGAINST ME AND MY CAFE?

And all pokemon do have DNA.  ghost pokemon have the unique ability to be alive while still being able to acess the ghostly dimenson.

If you were at other cafes you would find I have been in the Yuan a few times now and even posted.


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> please remember, mine are my own. u just copied my idea...
> 
> *mop*


 Well I am sorry I didn't see a copyright.  

But if it makes you feel any better the the cyborg ghost of christmas's future's past can tell you a story.


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please remember, mine are my own. u just copied my idea...
> 
> *mop*
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am sorry I didn't see a copyright.
> 
> But if it makes you feel any better the the cyborg ghost of christmas's future's past can tell you a story.
Click to expand...

   
-_-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, everyone, your staff, is a traitor here. Rofl, do you even go to other cafes?
> 
> Plus I'm a ghost. And ALL ghosts don't have DNA, not even Pokemon ghosts.
> 
> Durr da durr.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if they work at other cafes.
> You could think of it as the reverse as well...
> 
> Finally....
> :gyroidmad: WHAT DO YOU HAVE AGAINST ME AND MY CAFE?
> 
> And all pokemon do have DNA.  ghost pokemon have the unique ability to be alive while still being able to acess the ghostly dimenson.
> 
> If you were at other cafes you would find I have been in the Yuan a few times now and even posted.
Click to expand...

 Now now guys, must we fight? Do we really need to attack one another? And what if we do? What will we accomplish? You get what I'm saying? It's pointless. So, why can't we let bygons be bygons and co-exist peacefully? What do you say?


----------



## Sporge27

I was asking why he keeps fighting me, if I was fighting him there I would have added something like this.
*punches Smarttech* .....but that was just a demonstration and shouldn't mean anything.


----------



## Tyler

coughwarncough

Yes peace is nesscary!






 :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> coughwarncough
> 
> Yes peace is nesscary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidveryhappy:


Oh, I thought we could just team up and kick Cafe Fish's butt.     

And how come my part is the smallest part?    
:'(


----------



## Tyler

No cause Bob works at


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No cause Bob works at


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cause Bob works at
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cause Bob works at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

Hey they have been around longer.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## MGMT

must i post another mood lightening song?


----------



## Kyle

The reason why I am fighting is because all the other cafes think we are the little guy. -points to banner-


Plus your all racist against ghosts. You now must die. Plus, SPORGE keeps on saying hes a ghosts when hes not. -flails around-

ITS IMPOSSIBLE. ARRGH!
-nukes OddCrazyMe-
Thats for trying to get me a warn.

Wait... I want warns! '.'


----------



## Sporge27

I am only half ghost.  It was well established on Power On RP at Nsider, long before your time!

I am not racist against ghost and who was that anyway....


----------



## Tyler

Sporge you are jaccused for the theft of TDY's Money!  :gyroidmad:


----------



## Sporge27

I told you I got the money from the mob for transporting mysterious breifcases over the border.  You try and refuse the coon goons!!!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cause Bob works at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

Wait a say in what? Being like switzerland?


----------



## sunate

I here declare war aginst all cafe's come on guy's lets killem!!!!   Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blows up cafe fish.  and the yuan dragon.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

sunate said:
			
		

> I here declare war aginst all cafe's come on guy's lets killem!!!!   Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blows up cafe fish.  and the yuan dragon.


 *smack*

only it's a guy tipe of smack, not like a femail slap.


@ sporge: ya.


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here declare war aginst all cafe's come on guy's lets killem!!!!  Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blows up cafe fish. and the yuan dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> *smack*
> 
> only it's a guy tipe of smack, not like a femail slap.
> 
> 
> @ sporge: ya.
Click to expand...

   
:huh:			 umm then what is you're say.......


@sunate- DON'T BLOW THEM UP!!! THEN WE WOULD BE AN ILLEGAL MONOPOLY!!!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here declare war aginst all cafe's come on guy's lets killem!!!!  Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blows up cafe fish. and the yuan dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> *smack*
> 
> only it's a guy tipe of smack, not like a femail slap.
> 
> 
> @ sporge: ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			 umm then what is you're say.......
> 
> 
> @sunate- DON'T BLOW THEM UP!!! THEN WE WOULD BE AN ILLEGAL MONOPOLY!!!!
Click to expand...

 no, im fine with being nutral. i was just wondering if any one wanted to know what my opinion was.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here declare war aginst all cafe's come on guy's lets killem!!!!  Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blows up cafe fish. and the yuan dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> *smack*
> 
> only it's a guy tipe of smack, not like a femail slap.
> 
> 
> @ sporge: ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			 umm then what is you're say.......
> 
> 
> @sunate- DON'T BLOW THEM UP!!! THEN WE WOULD BE AN ILLEGAL MONOPOLY!!!!
Click to expand...

 Yeah, and illegal monopoly = end of business. Just look at Rockefeller and Standard Oil.


----------



## Sporge27

aren't they still in business?   
:huh:


----------



## Tyler

I dunno.... but yea Smart had a point.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I dunno.... but yea Smart had a point.


 take that out of your sig, or i shal have to bobinate you!!


----------



## sunate

Sorry guy's


----------



## Sporge27

Too bad for bob his bobinate powers don't work here.

And Sunate!!!! how could you!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> aren't they still in business?   
:huh:


 No, they were broken up years ago by the Supreme Court. I think their most direct descendant may be Exxon-Mobil.


----------



## Sporge27

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't they still in business?   
:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were broken up years ago by the Supreme Court. I think their most direct descendant may be Exxon-Mobil.
Click to expand...

 no there still is a branch called Standard Oil...... they were broken up but that doesn't mean they stoped making money, just now there was compitition.


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Too bad for bob his bobinate powers don't work here.
> 
> And Sunate!!!! how could you!!!


  :lol:


----------



## MGMT

YOUR SO EVIL!, wait, evil so that would make you good but you did sumthing bad so that would make you semi good but that would lead to another reign of terror...
But, that would be good considering im evil... i confiddled myself :gyroiddoh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Too bad for bob his bobinate powers don't work here.
> 
> And Sunate!!!! how could you!!!


 or does it?


----------



## MGMT

nope they dont.. even my mermai...man powers dont work..


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

then look at his tytle!!

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> then look at his tytle!!
> 
> :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


 wait what are you saying.  he lord of the llamas title?  I was wondering about that pack of llamas here in the cafe....wait a minute, why don't you have them clean?  they can spit shine the whole place easily....


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then look at his tytle!!
> 
> :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> wait what are you saying.  he lord of the llamas title?  I was wondering about that pack of llamas here in the cafe....wait a minute, why don't you have them clean?  they can spit shine the whole place easily....
Click to expand...

 sence when does the bobinator talk of himself in the third person?

look at ocm's.



and the official llama honor guard never cleans.


----------



## Sporge27

well ok....I did think the third person thing would have pushed you just past insanity...

and Odd probably bobinated himself...or something...


----------



## Tyler

HEY WHO MESSED WITH MY TITLE! :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## sunate

Ah......wat are yall talking about.


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> HEY WHO MESSED WITH MY TITLE! :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidverymad:


    			  you didn't notice that?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> HEY WHO MESSED WITH MY TITLE! :gyroidverymad: :gyroidverymad:


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## sunate

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY WHO MESSED WITH MY TITLE! :gyroidverymad:
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> HEY WHO MESSED WITH MY TITLE! :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidverymad:


 The evil Storm. He's a convict on the run.


----------



## Sporge27

He better not mess with mine....or for that matter you better not.....nor Bul.....

GET AWAY I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING!!!


----------



## sunate

I have a urage.


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> I have a urage.


 What is a urage?

  
:huh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a urage.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a urage?
> 
> :huh:
Click to expand...

 Must be a counterpart to a dividide.


----------



## Sporge27

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a urage.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a urage?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be a counterpart to a dividide.
Click to expand...

 Oh right the dividide, which clearly works vis a vis the culexium particelarter ergo creating arift in my mind where I still don't understand what a urage is...


----------



## Kyle

The pie is too cold for the hot hands...


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a urage.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a urage?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be a counterpart to a dividide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right the dividide, which clearly works vis a vis the culexium particelarter ergo creating arift in my mind where I still don't understand what a urage is...
Click to expand...

 Ah ............*silcenece smoke clears*   all of a sudden There are to of me.   I had the urage to devide.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*poof*

202-452-7468

*poof*


----------



## sunate

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *poof*
> 
> 202-452-7468
> 
> *poof*


   
:huh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

not my #. thats te rejection hotline. not my area's, somewhere else, so my location remains a mystery.


----------



## Sporge27

What?
that has no point..

now who is still working here?.....


----------



## Tyler

Messa workin 'ere Master!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

i am.



















































<big><big><big><big><big>AND I AM THE ONLY JANITOR HERE NOW!! MUAHAHAHA!</big></big></big>


----------



## Triforce3force

*shoots bullet holes into the wall of blank space*


----------



## Sporge27

that isn't too hard to do *shoots hole through the o in triforce*


----------



## Sporge27

HALLOWEEN COUNTER!!!!!
only 15 days left!!!!



Anyway I thought it is about time to get the ghost out....*opens up poultergeist 3000.*


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> HALLOWEEN COUNTER!!!!!
> only 15 days left!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I thought it is about time to get the ghost out....*opens up poultergeist 3000.*


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALLOWEEN COUNTER!!!!!
> only 15 days left!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I thought it is about time to get the ghost out....*opens up poultergeist 3000.*
Click to expand...

    			 That is pure uneeded emoticon spam!!!! Say something to back up the smile!!!!


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALLOWEEN COUNTER!!!!!
> only 15 days left!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I thought it is about time to get the ghost out....*opens up poultergeist 3000.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is pure uneeded emoticon spam!!!! Say something to back up the smile!!!!
Click to expand...

    
:'(				  Sorry about that.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

woot... 401th post!

*mop*


----------



## MGMT

did i miss something? or is this place still as spammy as ever? :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Sporge27

Ummm..... I would ask that evil monkey in the closet...


----------



## Micah

Any plans for Halloween, Sporge? :evillaugh:


----------



## Triforce3force

*roots through the Cafe's Halloween Costumes*  Hey look!  A ninja costume! *claims*


----------



## Sporge27

NOOOO!!!
The ninja costume belongs to my dorm floor's mascot!!!!

We are after all the Ninjas Del Ocho!


----------



## Kyle

-cuts open SPORGE and lives in him-

BOB got dirty insides.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Kyle said:
			
		

> -cuts open SPORGE and lives in him-
> 
> BOB got dirty insides.


 GAHHHH


----------



## Sporge27

ummm does that make sense....

TOMORROW IS HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporge27

MWUHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!
HALLOWEEN IS NOW!

Time to partay!


----------



## sunate

Kyle said:
			
		

> -cuts open SPORGE and lives in him-
> 
> BOB got dirty insides.


    			  That was nasty kyle


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> MWUHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!
> HALLOWEEN IS NOW!
> 
> Time to partay!


 I was to late for the party but halloween lives on in here baby!!!!  ya   starts a masacre begging with sporge Die.  *slices hand off*


----------



## Jeremy

Is Koopa Tea made from real Koopas?


----------



## Sporge27

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Is Koopa Tea made from real Koopas?


    			 that would be gross!  Koopa Tea is made from Koopa leaves.  

Silly Storm thinking everything is gross.


----------



## Justin

Gimmeh koopa tea pwease.


----------



## Gabby

If you have any ghost problems I will fix that.


----------



## Tyler

Hrm... I'll have some koopa tea.


----------



## Sporge27

OCM don't you work here?


----------



## Tyler

Yea. Can't I have some anyway?


----------



## Gabby

Yeah is it "customor only koopa tea"?


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea. Can't I have some anyway?


 Yes but you should help serve it too now shouldn't you?


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Koopa Tea made from real Koopas?
> 
> 
> 
> that would be gross!  Koopa Tea is made from Koopa leaves.
> 
> Silly Storm thinking everything is gross.
Click to expand...

  >_<  that was close they almost descoverd the secret.


----------



## sunate

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> Gimmeh koopa tea pwease.


   
^_^			  Sure even though I am secrety I will get you some that will be *price of tea here* bells.


----------



## Tyler

Happy B-Day Sporge. *Uses as much sucking up as possible*


----------



## Sporge27

Thanks Odd.......

_note to self, he used too much suck up, make sure he isn't stealing from the cash register...._


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Thanks Odd.......
> 
> _note to self, he used too much suck up, make sure he isn't stealing from the cash register...._


 I caought him he is!!!!   *zaps with stun ray* I think we should fire him or something.


----------



## Tyler

Are you accusing Position evr so slightly less than Manager but evr so slightly more than a staff member?


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Are you accusing Position evr so slightly less than Manager but evr so slightly more than a staff member?


   
:huh:			  What?  Rephrase please, I can't make sense out of it.


----------



## Tyler

You made it up I just added the ending.



> Manager: Sporge27
> Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe
> (runs the place)


----------



## Sporge27

oh, it just sounded weird in that sentence....


----------



## Triforce3force

*gives a notice to Sporge stating that I'm the Dragon's Yuan cheif until later notice, and inviting him to have a w00tbeer, on me*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'll take a Dr.Pepper.


----------



## Triforce3force

Meh, I still work here, too. *serves Dr. Pepper* Enjoy!    
^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Meh, I still work here, too. *serves Dr. Pepper* Enjoy!    
^_^


 *enjoys*Can I get one more and a McRib and large fries?


----------



## Triforce3force

*serves rest of the order* Now pay up!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pays and leaves.


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You made it up I just added the ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manager: Sporge27
> Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe
> (runs the place)
Click to expand...

    			  you run the place sorry but maybe you are *takes over position* I got oddcrazy me he was stealing from the place he made bad boy!

lol I am just kidding.


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made it up I just added the ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manager: Sporge27
> Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe
> (runs the place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you run the place sorry but maybe you are *takes over position* I got oddcrazy me he was stealing from the place he made bad boy!
> 
> lol I am just kidding.
Click to expand...

   
:huh:			 ......


GET ME COFFEE STAT!!!


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made it up I just added the ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manager: Sporge27
> Position evr so slightly less than Manager: OddCrazyMe
> (runs the place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you run the place sorry but maybe you are *takes over position* I got oddcrazy me he was stealing from the place he made bad boy!
> 
> lol I am just kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:			 ......
> 
> 
> GET ME COFFEE STAT!!!
Click to expand...

 *gets coffee* here yah go sporge27.


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> *gets coffee* here yah go sporge27.


 Than you. *drinks coffee*   
^_^


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets coffee* here yah go sporge27.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. *drinks coffee*   
^_^
Click to expand...

 So ah how does it taste :r 

*points to last post* edit it to say thank you no than you lol


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets coffee* here yah go sporge27.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. *drinks coffee*   
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So ah how does it taste :r
> 
> *points to last post* edit it to say thank you no than you lol
Click to expand...

 Very good.  Now we just need customers again... this place has been quiet lately...


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets coffee* here yah go sporge27.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. *drinks coffee*   
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So ah how does it taste :r
> 
> *points to last post* edit it to say thank you no than you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good.  Now we just need customers again... this place has been quiet lately...
Click to expand...

    			 I have a plan put us in are sig's ppl may stop by make a cool banner.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Coffee please.


----------



## Sporge27

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Coffee please.


 Ok
CATCH!
*throws coffee pot*


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee please.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> CATCH!
> *throws coffee pot*
Click to expand...

 I hope he is waring mittions. Thats some hot coffee *scolds soprge* a custamer and ya throw hot coffee pot at  him with no protection.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

*Burns*(Anyone watch Invader Zim? Well I'm going to scream like them!) WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALOH!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## sunate

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> *Burns*(Anyone watch Invader Zim? Well I'm going to scream like them!) WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALOH!
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


  :lol:  I remember that scream *throw burn cream*   you get a drink on the house sorry for that    
^_^


----------



## Kyle

Can I have some marshmellllllllllllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

sunate said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burns*(Anyone watch Invader Zim? Well I'm going to scream like them!) WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALOH!
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  I remember that scream *throw burn cream*   you get a drink on the house sorry for that    
^_^
Click to expand...

 Thanks.*sizziling still*


----------



## sunate

Kyle said:
			
		

> Can I have some marshmellllllllllllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?


   
:huh:			 0ok I guess so *pass marshmellows* that will be 100 bells


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cofee please.


----------



## sunate

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Cofee please.


 Wowo and ya just had a whole pot*passes* that will be 50bells


----------



## Trent the Paladin

sunate said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cofee please.
> 
> 
> 
> Wowo and ya just had a whole pot*passes* that will be 50bells
Click to expand...

 *Drinks* Thanks.*Throws money*


----------



## sunate

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cofee please.
> 
> 
> 
> Wowo and ya just had a whole pot*passes* that will be 50bells
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Drinks* Thanks.*Throws money*
Click to expand...

 *cathe's* hey it is one bell short mister *scolds* fork it over. :yes:


----------



## DSFAN121

Ah, finally, a place here I remember...

Coffee please!


----------



## sunate

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Ah, finally, a place here I remember...
> 
> Coffee please!


 *passes coffe* 50 bells please 
(man some times I feel like I am the only one running this place)


----------



## Tyler

*Breathes*

Yup I'm here....


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Breathes*
> 
> Yup I'm here....


    			 Wo there he is *looks at a dusting body in the corner*
and I am secretey lol)


----------



## Sporge27

DSfan?

long time no see.

Well I still try to keep this place up, of course it is like the third or forth recreation now.


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> DSfan?
> 
> long time no see.
> 
> Well I still try to keep this place up, of course it is like the third or forth recreation now.


 I can run the place :yes:


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSfan?
> 
> long time no see.
> 
> Well I still try to keep this place up, of course it is like the third or forth recreation now.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run the place :yes:
Click to expand...

    			 I never said I was stopping......

This is my legacy cafe, it has been on other forums at times as well.

The original cafe was deleted.....unfortunately, I believe that is where a lot to do with Egnoroth the llama started, and a ton of other stuff, mostly random, actually it has been very calm in here lately.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSfan?
> 
> long time no see.
> 
> Well I still try to keep this place up, of course it is like the third or forth recreation now.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run the place :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was stopping......
> 
> This is my legacy cafe, it has been on other forums at times as well.
> 
> The original cafe was deleted.....unfortunately, I believe that is where a lot to do with Egnoroth the llama started, and a ton of other stuff, mostly random, actually it has been very calm in here lately.
Click to expand...

 lol, i remember that. the slurpy thingy... the evil monster...

i wonder if they still have it, but in the secret bored....


i say, give it back, but read-only


----------



## Sporge27

Unfortunately I have looked through every board a mod can and no sign of the old cafe anywhere.  

I suppose this one on the Death star will have to do.


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have looked through every board a mod can and no sign of the old cafe anywhere.
> 
> I suppose this one on the       star will have to do.


 I belive Bul said it was in a board not even admins can see. Not to sure though.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have looked through every board a mod can and no sign of the old cafe anywhere.
> 
> I suppose this one on the    star will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I belive Bul said it was in a board not even admins can see. Not to sure though.
Click to expand...

 if this is the case, then all he would have to do is just edit the permision masks a bit, and hell be able to get at it...


----------



## Sporge27

Apparently that is not the case.


----------



## Tyler

Grat's on GModminship!     

*Passes w00tbeer*


----------



## Sporge27

Sweet sweet wootbeer

Well now only one more position until I can take over... MWUWWUUWAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

That should render TBT 2009 as fiction,


----------



## Tyler

lol..... 

Yup that would make it il and void. But who said it was fiction??? :0


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> lol.....
> 
> Yup that would make it il and void. But who said it was fiction??? :0


 I said it would be fiction if I took over, unless Storm somehow regains that power by then, but I don't think so


----------



## Grawr

*Walks in and looks around*

I...I think I've been in here before...*scratches head* I'll take a wootbeer...


----------



## Sporge27

*brings out keg of wootbeer*

sorry this is the smallest size right now....

80 bells!!!

......plus a 20 bell deposit on the keg.,.


----------



## Sporge27

Where are you Gengar!!!!
I've been holding this keg forever!!!!


----------



## Grawr

*wakes up*

Whoa!    			  Sorry...I guess I musta' dozed off..... I'll take the wootbeer now.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*steals keg and chugs*
 very good!


----------



## Gabby

Watch out for a burger thief.


----------



## SL92

I'm so nuking you guys =O


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote="Shadow_] I'm so nuking you guys =O [/quote]
 i so nuked you first


----------



## Gabby

Nuking my diner.


----------



## Sporge27

*puts on radiation suit*

I'll be out back while you guys continue your nuclear arms race in here.


----------



## Sporge27

I think the nuking is done now..... at least no one seems to be around anyway...


----------



## Tyler

Finally. We've had 5 or 6 customers grow a 3rd eye.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Finally. We've had 5 or 6 customers grow a 3rd eye.  :gyroidsurprised:


    			 But that is sooooo cool, I want a third eye...

Then I can finally see three thing at once....


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally. We've had 5 or 6 customers grow a 3rd eye. :gyroidsurprised:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is sooooo cool, I want a third eye...
> 
> Then I can finally see three thing at once....
Click to expand...

 Well also people are growing 2 ears and 7 noses. We are going for big time sueing.

Thank god for Lawyers!


----------



## Gabby

Ummm.Can I try a cola and w00t beer


----------



## Tyler

Sure. *Hands w00tbeer*

Enjoy.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Gabby

Thnx.I want a cola too


----------



## Gabby

*Chugs w00t beer*


----------



## Sporge27

cola coming up *throws cola*

Now then Odd....  please explain how we are suing them for growing extra appendages?


----------



## Gabby

Uhhh.Why is the a new arm on my left arm?


----------



## Tyler

They're sueing us. :0

Thank god I'm an Aangifed, Monkey, Lawyer!


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Uhhh.Why is the a new arm on my left arm?


 *waves hand like obi wan* You are a freak remember *stops waving*


----------



## Gabby

Oh yes.I am going to have this surgecly removed.I will not sue you though.


----------



## sunate

Omg we got the side effects of the nucking lol even his arm is gone.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*mop*


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Oh yes.I am going to have this surgecly removed.I will not sue you though.


 Good good.....*rubs hands together menacingly*

Now time to present...da dun daaa  The new Termina hot tub!

It is jst like a regular hot tub.....but in the cafe!!!
Let's see the competition beat this!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.I am going to have this surgecly removed.I will not sue you though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good good.....*rubs hands together menacingly*
> 
> Now time to present...da dun daaa  The new Termina hot tub!
> 
> It is jst like a regular hot tub.....but in the cafe!!!
> Let's see the competition beat this!
Click to expand...

     

Not in a million years will they beat this. Are all the job's taken here?


----------



## Sporge27

Say what you want and you got it.

and sorry bob, I didn't realize you did clean in here, you are just sooo quiet, it's like magic.


and now unveiling the new and improved, TIME MACHINE!!!

That's right I finally sliped in the bathroom and discovered the secret of the flux capacitor, it was so simple, how couldn't I figure out how to capacitate flux before!

So now for a quarter you get a ride to anywhere in history for 5 minutes!


----------



## Grawr

I'll be like a waiter...or a chef.   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27

Waiter it is, now serve the people!


----------



## Grawr

*serves soda to random people in the cafe, for free*


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> *serves soda to random people in the cafe, for free*


 good work on serv9ing so quickly, you must have gotten a lot of money f4rom all that soda!

so bring it over here to the money vault! :lol:


----------



## sunate

Omg so there are ppl here that work I rember about two weeks ago I was the only one actally doing something lol.  Severes hot turkey on the house.


----------



## Tyler

We have a money vault that isn't safe??? :0

*Installs Magical Barrier around Safe*
*Installs Super LaZer system to door*
*Puts a Locking Lock on the Safe*
*Eats the key and the combo to the safe*

That's better. Now no one will ever get in! Termina's money is safe.

Oh yea and Evil Bunny was locked inside the safe. >_>


----------



## Grawr

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> We have a money vault that isn't safe??? :0
> 
> *Installs Magical Barrier around Safe*
> *Installs Super LaZer system to door*
> *Puts a Locking Lock on the Safe*
> *Eats the key and the combo to the safe*
> 
> That's better. Now no one will ever get in! Termina's money is safe.
> 
> Oh yea and Evil Bunny was locked inside the safe. >_>


 0_o...

Okay, well, our money's safe now!


----------



## Sporge27

NOT MUFFINS!!! you get Muffins out here right now!!

Don't worry my sweet little bunny Muffins I'm coming for you!!!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> NOT MUFFINS!!! you get Muffins out here right now!!
> 
> Don't worry my sweet little bunny Muffins I'm coming for you!!!


 AH! I musta missed something?!?!

Muffins? I'm supposed to get muffins? *runs around in circles, freaking out*


----------



## Sporge27

Muffins is my pet evil bunny that Odd siad was locked in the safe....

*poof*  Ooohhh there's Muffins.  I forgot he could teleport in a poof of fire.  
*bunny starts murderous rampage*
Muffins quit attacking everyone!


----------



## Tyler

*Hides*

Well now we can bunny wars again. coughcoughjkingcoughcough :r


----------



## Sporge27

Don't worry, Muffins is just trying to show her murderous love for everyone.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Muffins is just trying to show her murderous love for everyone.


 Yeah, and whats a rabbit without murderous love?


----------



## Triforce3force

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Muffins is just trying to show her murderous love for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and whats a rabbit without murderous love?
Click to expand...

 Yup.  Just in case....*pulls out Holy Hand Grenade of Antinoch*  That'll kill murderous rabbits.


----------



## Sporge27

Well I suppose you can use that Tri....just remember to count to 5!

MWuhahahahahahaha!  Just kidding, that wouldn't kill Muffins, it only worked in the movie after all


----------



## ac1983fan

I'm starved... give me some maximum tomato Spaghetti
(On I side note, I may be wrong, but I thought it was Maxim tomato...)


----------



## Sporge27

Acfan said:
			
		

> I'm starved... give me some maximum tomato Spaghetti
> (On I side note, I may be wrong, but I thought it was Maxim tomato...)


 Ummm no.  Maxim is a magazine of.....you'll understand when you're older.

Maximum or max tomato is correct I believe.  

Any way I need a waiter to deliver this spaghetti!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Acfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starved... give me some maximum tomato Spaghetti
> (On I side note, I may be wrong, but I thought it was Maxim tomato...)
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no.  Maxim is a magazine of.....you'll understand when you're older.
> 
> Maximum or max tomato is correct I believe.
> 
> Any way I need a waiter to deliver this spaghetti!
Click to expand...

 Got it, boss!

*Delivers the speggheti*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Acfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starved... give me some maximum tomato Spaghetti
> (On I side note, I may be wrong, but I thought it was Maxim tomato...)
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no.  Maxim is a magazine of.....you'll understand when you're older.
> 
> Maximum or max tomato is correct I believe.
> 
> Any way I need a waiter to deliver this spaghetti!
Click to expand...

 lol... i remember that magazene....

fun times at camp...


----------



## Sporge27

Voting is up for that sig contest....and if you value your jobs you know who to vote for!     

<small><small><small> jking i'm joking,    			 means I want to be joking</small></small></small>


----------



## sunate

I see that killing bunneys is for :no:  Well wat about birds they are harder to kill.


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> I see that killing bunneys is for :no:  Well wat about birds they are harder to kill.


 Umm what about avian flu?


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that killing bunneys is for :no: Well wat about birds they are harder to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm what about avian flu?
Click to expand...

   
:huh:


----------



## MGMT

i see this place is as spammy as ever!  :gyroidsmile: 

I did it last year(Sporge was mad)
now its time to do it again
<big><big><big><big><big>CHRISTMAS
CAROLS!</big></big></big>

Jingle bells Jingle bells jingle all the way i forgot the rest the song nah nah nah nah nah hey!
Jingle bells jingle balls jingle all the way i still don't know the rest the song nah nah nah nah nah HEY!


----------



## ac1983fan

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Acfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starved... give me some maximum tomato Spaghetti
> (On I side note, I may be wrong, but I thought it was Maxim tomato...)
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no.  Maxim is a magazine of.....you'll understand when you're older.
> 
> Maximum or max tomato is correct I believe.
> 
> Any way I need a waiter to deliver this spaghetti!
Click to expand...

 In SSBM, it's called Maxim Tomato


----------



## MGMT

Spagetti coming right up!

*hands (insert name here) his/her max tomatoe spagetti*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Burger and large soda please.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*mop*

ill take some root beer


----------



## Grawr

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *mop*
> 
> ill take some root beer


 *Tosses rootbeer to ya'*

There ya go.

@OnlyHalfEvil333=I already took care of the speghetti


----------



## DarthGohan1

Due to all of the orders I've ever missed, here's free ketchup for everyone! 


*Throws kegs of ketchup in the air*


----------



## Ascendancy

*walks in for the first time and sees ketchup everywhere*

...

*Leaves immediately*


----------



## sunate

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Burger and large soda please.


 *serves food*


----------



## sunate

Ascendancy said:
			
		

> *walks in for the first time and sees ketchup everywhere*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Leaves immediately*


 Bob clean up on isle everywhere get da ketup up.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

sunate said:
			
		

> Ascendancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in for the first time and sees ketchup everywhere*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Leaves immediately*
> 
> 
> 
> Bob clean up on isle everywhere get da ketup up.
Click to expand...

 already done!


----------



## Sporge27

He's just that good.  too bad we lost a customer....

*gives root beer*


----------



## MGMT

Gengar said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mop*
> 
> ill take some root beer
> 
> 
> 
> *Tosses rootbeer to ya'*
> 
> There ya go.
> 
> @OnlyHalfEvil333=I already took care of the speghetti
Click to expand...

Sure you didn't..  :lol:




Here comes Peter Cottontail
Hoppin' down the bunny trail,
Hippity hoppity,
Easter's on its way

Bringin' ev'ry girl and boy
A basketful of Easter joy
Things to make your Easter
Bright and gay

He's got jelly beans for Tommy
Colored eggs for sister Sue
There's an orchid for your mommy
And an Easter bonnet too. Oh!

Here' comes Peter Cottontail
Hoppin' down the bunny trail
Hippity hoppity
Happy Easter Day

Look at him hop and listen to him say,
"Try to do the things you should"
Maybe if you're extra good
He'll roll lots of Easter eggs your way

You'll wake up on Easter morning
And you'll know that he was there
When you find those choc'late bunnies That he's hiding ev


----------



## Zelandonia

*walks in for first time. Is confused.*
...
*Sees OLE333 singing*
...
*runs away screaming*


----------



## Sporge27

<_<  great job......


----------



## MGMT

Thank you very much


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much


  <_<   Man WE lost another one.


----------



## Tyler

That's nothing new though.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's nothing new though.  :gyroidwink:


 It's our job!

wait.........................   
-_-


----------



## Tyler

No I meant Ohe's singing.


----------



## sunate

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No I meant Ohe's singing.


 What?


----------



## Sporge27

Exactly.

Now lets forget all about it.

I would like to announce we now have a catering service!  If you have a thread that needs food, we will get it there!!!

See news on the first page for details


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> Now lets forget all about it.
> 
> I would like to announce we now have a catering service!  If you have a thread that needs food, we will get it there!!!
> 
> See news on the first page for details


 I will be catering hopefully can i sporge I am securatey but I can cater too.


----------



## Sporge27

I see..... somehow I doubt we will get much business for that..... but it might come up someday!


----------



## Zelandonia

I think I'll give this place a second chance. 
I'm hungry for some high-class food. Can I get that here?


----------



## Grawr

*serves highest class food possible to Zel in a fancy-ish manner*


----------



## Zelandonia

How did you serve it if no one cooked it?


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> How did you serve it if no one cooked it?


*looks around nervousley*

Uhh...uhh...uhhh...

*pulls random chef out of nowhere*

He cooked it, he's a uhh..psychic, and he knew what you would want!!!


----------



## Zelandonia

Hmmm...

*Glares at cook*

So then, you're OHE333, eh?

*thinks*

What am I thinking now, then?


----------



## Grawr

*random chef guy doesnt respond*

He's a mute chef, you see. He can't speak. *smiles* Please, sit down and enjoy your food.


----------



## Zelandonia

Hmmmm


*Looks around...*

Not many people here... Fine I'll sit down.

*Sits down*

I hope I'm not paying alot... Where's the entertainment?


----------



## Grawr

*looks for Sporge* Thinks to self: _Rrrrghh...wheres the boss? I don't know about any entertainment... >_< _

Just sit tight, it will be here any minute.


----------



## Zelandonia

_Wow, this cafe is a bunch of idiots..._

May I please talk to the management?


----------



## Sporge27

What do you want from me?!

the waiters know nothing of the food prep, because in truth it is all automated now...

entertainment is available.... apparently whenever he feels like it    			 and.....

*throws pie*  ahhh Nooo! my reflexes just keep doing that!


----------



## Zelandonia

*Wipes pie off face...*

...

_..._

Well, I see. Automated food. Hmmm, I think I'll just go to Gabby's Cafe instead. 

How much do I owe?


----------



## Sporge27

Ummm I'm sorry but we needed some more slave labor sooo... *drops cage*


----------



## Zelandonia

Oh god... Not again...

*Pulls out Dissonace Beam*

This Beam cannon disrupts the bonds between Quarks, causing atoms to break down at the quantum level.

*Fires and Cage dissappears*

OK, then. Bye!

*Walks toward door.*


----------



## Sporge27

*pulls lever*
*trapdoor opens under Zel....and Gengar*

Whoops sorry Gengar I forgot he lever opened 2 trap doors...


----------



## Zelandonia

*Is floating in mid-air*

It's so nice to have this tech. Isn't time travel wonderful. I guess I should go back to my own time now, If this is how people are treated in the past.

*Reaches into pocket*


----------



## Sporge27

ummm GET HIM MUFFINS!!!

*evil bunny jumps at Zel's throat*


----------



## Zelandonia

*Pulls Holy Hand Grenade out of pocket*

Never leave home without it, folks.

*Pulls pin*

*Counts to 3, not 4, not 2, but 3. 3 is the number I count to, and the number I count to is 3.*

*Throws and Ducks*


----------



## Sporge27

You clearly missed the part on how I explained those hand grenades only work on evil bunnies in the movies....  not to mention it was jumping for your neck already....so it has to be rather close to you.... so a grenade blast would be bad for you too....

Anyway, I don't think there is anything that can kill Muffins.  It is one of those evils that can only end up sealed away in the end...for future generations to deal with of course.


----------



## Zelandonia

Hmmm, Ok I admit that I didn't read all 57 pages...    
:'(				 

Call off your bunny! What must I do?!?!


----------



## Sporge27

umm not leave forever.... or give her a cookie... or some other baked good that she finds worthy of evil....  Or work in the acid mines! :yes: I can see it in your eyes already that you'll work in the acid mines!  *hands mining gear*  Have fun! *pulls lever for trap door again*


----------



## Zelandonia

One question, are we talking about solid state acids here or are we talking about bubbling pools of liquid acid that will burn the skin off my bones?

*Gulps loudly*

I really hope it's the first one...  <_<


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> One question, are we talking about solid state acids here or are we talking about bubbling pools of liquid acid that will burn the skin off my bones?
> 
> *Gulps loudly*
> 
> I really hope it's the first one...  <_<


 well both actually... and sometime you pick at the solid kind only to get sprayed by the hot liquid kind beneath it.  Good luck though!


----------



## Zelandonia

Dear (insert whatever god you believe in here), What have I done to diserve this?!?!     

I'll Pay you, whatever you ask!  :no: 

PLEASE!!!    
:'(				  :no:


----------



## Tyler

What the muffin!?

I go to the grocery store to buy milk and this is what happens??? 

 :gyroidmad:


----------



## sunate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> _Wow, this cafe is a bunch of idiots..._
> 
> May I please talk to the management?


 We are not idots!!! :no:


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What the muffin!?
> 
> I go to the grocery store to buy milk and this is what happens???
> 
> :gyroidmad:


 Ummm someone needs to work in the acid mines......

and Muffins has always been here... just usually lurks in the shadows of the cafe not to be seen... <_<


----------



## Tyler

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the muffin!?
> 
> I go to the grocery store to buy milk and this is what happens???
> 
> :gyroidmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm someone needs to work in the acid mines......
> 
> and Muffins has always been here... just usually lurks in the shadows of the cafe not to be seen... <_<
Click to expand...

 h43r: 

*Hides*


----------



## Gabby

*walks in*Can  have some Lon lon milk with some sushi.


----------



## Zelandonia

*climbs laboursly out of a hole in the Cafe floor*

Pant.....Pant....Plea....se...Have......mercy......

p...p..le.....a...s....s...e.........


----------



## Gabby

Oh my.Here come with me.I will take you to lala diner.There are no evil bunnies there.


----------



## Zelandonia

Th...Than....k.

Y....o....ou....


----------



## sunate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Th...Than....k.
> 
> Y....o....ou....


 NOOooooooo!!!   we have no evil buisness.


----------



## Sporge27

serves sushi and Lon Lon Milk...... *there is a strange needle poking out of the milk.....*


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> serves sushi and Lon Lon Milk...... *there is a strange needle poking out of the milk.....*


    			  needle nooooooo  don't drink it.


----------



## MGMT

oh  shoot you were supposed to eat that...


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serves sushi and Lon Lon Milk...... *there is a strange needle poking out of the milk.....*
> 
> 
> 
> needle nooooooo  don't drink it.
Click to expand...

 Who's side are you on! :angry: 

drink up Gabby!   
^_^


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serves sushi and Lon Lon Milk...... *there is a strange needle poking out of the milk.....*
> 
> 
> 
> needle nooooooo  don't drink it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's side are you on! :angry:
> 
> drink up Gabby!   
^_^
Click to expand...

  :lol:  ya go ahead and drink(maybe her dinner will run out of bussness once she die's from the needle)


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serves sushi and Lon Lon Milk...... *there is a strange needle poking out of the milk.....*
> 
> 
> 
> needle nooooooo  don't drink it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's side are you on! :angry:
> 
> drink up Gabby!   
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  ya go ahead and drink(maybe her dinner will run out of bussness once she die's from the needle)
Click to expand...

 DIES?!?! how grotesque, this would merely brainwash...errrr I mean add deliciousness to the milk.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serves sushi and Lon Lon Milk...... *there is a strange needle poking out of the milk.....*
> 
> 
> 
> needle nooooooo  don't drink it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's side are you on! :angry:
> 
> drink up Gabby!   
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  ya go ahead and drink(maybe her dinner will run out of bussness once she die's from the needle)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DIES?!?! how grotesque, this would merely brainwash...errrr I mean add deliciousness to the milk.
Click to expand...

 Of course, it was only a needle of...flavoring.


----------



## Sporge27

:r yes


----------



## MGMT

Hmmm what are we talking about... I can't follow this...


----------



## Joseph

There getting drunk... :no:


----------



## Tyler

DRINKS???!!!????

You guys didn't fill out the propper forms! We could be sued!  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Joseph

We are in BIG trouble.


----------



## Sporge27

ummm I don't see how we could get sued even if drinks were involved.... since the drink n question is a glass of milk...  anyway enough of that.


----------



## Gabby

I demand to have another Lon Lon milk.With out a needle.*Throws the lon lon milk at the floor.*


----------



## Sporge27

ummm sure thing, *gets another glass, drops a pill into it* here you go.


----------



## Gabby

*cell phone rings*I'll be right back to drink that."Hello?Hi...yeah....thats good.....I need that by the end of the day......he did....well tell him to get out of traffic...ok bye."Ok back to the milk.*drinks*


----------



## Sporge27

HAHAHAAHAHAAHA you drank the pill!

Now, you will ummm be mind controlled or something the weird guy i got it from wasn't too specific... soo...um DANCE!


----------



## Gabby

*Dances*YOU CRAZY...whatever you are.Now give me the antidote.


----------



## Sporge27

ummmmm you have to buy it first!  :yes: 

so yeah.....


----------



## Gabby

How much?


----------



## Joseph

You can't afford it...so you are stuck like this! MW HA HA HA!


----------



## Sporge27

yeah I have t agree with that statement... um could you get me some milk Gabby? 
MWUHAHAHAHAAHA!


----------



## Gabby

No.You can't controll me.*Trys to fight it*


----------



## Grawr

*says from far off* 

How are you gonna get back to that diner of yours now?

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Joseph

*Punches Gengar in face.*

Like that.


----------



## Gabby

Thank you Joseph!Now steel the cure so I can give yu a 100.00 dollar raise at the Lala Diner.


----------



## Joseph

Got it! Here you go! I'm a millionarie! W00t!


----------



## Gabby

Thank you!*Drinks*Whoo...You get a big raise.


----------



## Sporge27

That was only the fake antidote you don't even know that the antidote is hidden in the safe whose combination only I know, it is much harder to get than the mind control pill located on the counter next to the milk, now I want that milk!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> That was only the fake antidote you don't even know that the antidote is hidden in the safe whose combination only I know, it is much harder to get than the mind control pill located on the counter next to the milk, now I want that milk!


 *high fives*

The Termina cafe shall be supreme!!! Now all we have to do is get all the other cafe owners mind controlled!

MWAHAHAHA!

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

*sigh*..wow...I've been awfully evil today...


----------



## Joseph

Hopefully your less evil tomorrow...


----------



## Grawr

Joseph said:
			
		

> Hopefully your less evil tomorrow...


 lol

Everyone's gotta unleash some evil sometime, y'know?

Well, I better get back to m' job...*serves speghetti to random people*


----------



## Zelandonia

*Eats Spagetti*

Yum, I'm back.   :gyroid360move:


----------



## Grawr

Erm...h...hello...

Please enjoy your stay, at the Termina Cafe'!

(that rhymed!    			 )


----------



## Zelandonia

Thank you...

*Smiles Evily*

Now then, Where's Sporge???

*MUHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Grawr

*Gulp*

Wow...uhh...

Sporge...shall be here soon...*looks around nervously, then spies another mind controlling pill and slips in in some milk without Zel noticing*

Milk? *offers milk*


----------



## Zelandonia

*Vaporizes milk with Decoherence Beam*

Nice isn't it? It breaks down quantum bonds. It can instantly destroy anything.

<big><big><big><big><big>MUHAHAHA!!!</big></big></big>

It's nice to be a mad scientist sometimes.

Now then, <big><big><big>Where's Sporge?!?!</big>

*Points DB at Gengar*


----------



## Gabby

Zel help me!They have taken me prisoner!


----------



## Grawr

((This post is talking to Zel, obvoiusly))


W...Wow...you've come back all differently than before, havent you?
...

*steps back*

Sporge isnt here right now, I'm afraid... *opens small secret hatch in wall* But, we'll get back to you once he returns. *sneers* *smiles* *Presses button that was under secret hatch, making a trap door appear under Zel's feet, causing him to fall down into a dungeon.*

Hmmph. *smiles again*

*closes trap doors*


----------



## Gabby

Grrrrr.Why does eerybody here have to be so evil?This a cafe for gods sake.


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Grrrrr.Why does eerybody here have to be so evil?This a cafe for gods sake.


We aren't evil, friend. Once you take away the mind controlling, trap doors, needles in the milk, evil bunnies, etc, we're just another cafe.

  
^_^			 

Here, have some food. 

*hands Gabby a menu*

And ofcourse, Zel will be released once Sporge gets here. Zel wanted to talk to Sporge anyway, no matter.


----------



## Zelandonia

*Floor Cracks open*

Did you really think that that could Hold me? ME?

*Muhahah!*

*Idiots...*

O no, They have you too, Gabby? Here, take this!

*Tosses Teleporter to Gabbylala*


----------



## Grawr

What the heck?!

*kicks teleporter away*

Not on my watch!!!


----------



## Gabby

thank you.*Uses teleporter to get to the lala diner.*Uhh it is broken...


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> thank you.*Uses teleporter to get to the lala diner.*Uhh it is broken...


 Read my above post... >_<


----------



## Zelandonia

Good think I have a Backup

*HANDS backup to Gabby, and makes sure that She gets away*

Now then, Gengar. You've gotten In my way once too many times...

*MUHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Gabby

*it works and she gets to the lala diner*suddenly.......AHHHHH!I am back.But with weapons.*Hands zel a plazma cannon*Try to fight us now.


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Good think I have a Backup
> 
> *HANDS backup to Gabby, and makes sure that She gets away*
> 
> Now then, Gengar. You've gotten In my way once too many times...
> 
> *MUHAHAHAHA!!!*


 *puts on evil cape*

Alrighty then!

*Presses another button that makes an unbreakable cage appear onto Zel*

Ha. As I said..Sporge will be here shortly. *evil smile*


Back to work.


----------



## Gabby

*Sneaks up behind gengar*Gotcha!*ties up gengar*


----------



## Zelandonia

*Fires Decoherence Cannon*

*Destroys Cage*

Remember? Destroys everything at Atomic Level?

I think I'll just destroy the Cafe!

<big><big><big>MUHAHAH!!!</big>

*Destroys Stove*

Without that, you can't cook!


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Sneaks up behind gengar*Gotcha!*ties up gengar*


 *uses evil super villian strength to break free*

ARGH!

*throws Gabby out of the cafe and locks the doors*


----------



## Gabby

Wait that is going to far.We just want to bring good to the cafe.Besides muffins might attack.


----------



## Grawr

YOU WILL NOT DESTROY THIS CAFE, ZEL! 

*throws a chair at Zel's face*

MWAHA!


----------



## Gabby

*Breaks threw a window*YOU EVIL TWISTED....WHATEVER YOU ARE!*Throws table at gengar*


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Breaks threw a window*YOU EVIL TWISTED....WHATEVER YOU ARE!*Throws table at gengar*


 *falls over in intense pain*

<big><big><big><big><big>AAAAARRRGGHGHGHGHGHHHHH!</big></big></big>

*dies...for now*


----------



## Zelandonia

Good Job, Gabbylala!

Now we Can bring good to the cafe, but how?


----------



## Gabby

* looks at the body*Well the only thing to do is put him in a body bag.*Put him in a locked body bag.*Hmm..I'll put him in the kichen.


----------



## Gabby

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Good Job, Gabbylala!
> 
> Now we Can bring good to the cafe, but how?


 I don't know.

((Sorry for double post))


----------



## Grawr

DUN DUN DUN!

*Hand breaks through the body bag, and it is ripped open*

*Gengar enters the non-kitchen part of the cafe, beaten and torn up*

This ends now!

*unleashes trillions of evil rabbits with machine guns*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Gabby

We got trouble.*Pulls sword out*Prepare to die bunnies.*Slashes bunnies.*


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> We got trouble.*Pulls sword out*Prepare to die bunnies.*Slashes bunnies.*


 *Smiles evily*

Now look at who's the evil one? Slashing up little bunnies?

Do us all a favor, you two, end this madness, and get out of the cafe. 

 :evillaugh:


----------



## Zelandonia

Prepare to be reduced to your component quarks, Bunnies!!!

*Shoots many bunnies with the DB*


----------



## Gabby

I don't like bunnies.I will  kill as many bunnies as you let me.


----------



## Grawr

Fine, I see you wont reason with me.

*Opens up roof to reveal a billion space ships, each releasing trillions of machine-gun carrying rabbits into the cafe*

*yawns* There's no way you can win. Give up.


----------



## Zelandonia

Oh yes there is...

*Shoots Gengar with the DB*

*Muhahaha!*


----------



## Gabby

<big><big><big><big><big>NEVER!!!</big></big></big>



*Pulls out huge plazma cannon*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Grawr

*disinagrates*


*evil bunnies gather my ashes, and take me far away, to a safe spot that no one can ever get to, then the rabbits re-construct me.*

(Now, I'm part cyborg)

Thank you, bunnies. But, sadly, I fear the worst for the ol' Termina Cafe.   
-_-


----------



## Zelandonia

What say we take over the Termina Cafe, Gabby?


----------



## Grawr

Well, Sporge...I tried to stop them...

 :no:


----------



## Gabby

Zel!You weren't suposed to kill him.We had to knock him out.Now were going to be sued.


----------



## Zelandonia

^Points above.

He's not dead. He's just a cyborg.


----------



## Gabby

Sporge will notice.Cyborgs can't cook greasey foods.Most foods are greasey.No offence.We have to fix him.


----------



## Zelandonia

Very well...

*Uses Time-Distorter to pull the old Gengar back*

Note that I just did that for Gabby's sake, Gengar, not yours...

Now what?


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Very well...
> 
> *Uses Time-Distorter to pull the old Gengar back*
> 
> Note that I just did that for Gabby's sake, Gengar, not yours...
> 
> Now what?


 How the heck did you do that if the bunnies took me very far away?    
:huh:


----------



## Gabby

We must knok him out and put him a memory eraser.He must forget all bout the evil cafe.Now we must hurry and knock hm out.


----------



## Zelandonia

*Knocks out Gengar.*

*Eraces the evil portions of his memory*


----------



## Gabby

Thank you.Now we must take him outside.Then we will tell him all he needs to know.I will do that know.*takes gengar out side*Your name is gengar.You work at the termina cafe.You are a chef.Your best friend is sporge.You are not evil.He is.You do not listen to him.You listen you your self.


----------



## Zelandonia

You will listen to yourself, and you will disobey Sporge if he is being evil.

Also, Gabby and I get free food and drink for life, and you don't have any bunnies.


----------



## Gabby

My mind was not erased.But you get that stuff anyway.


----------



## Zelandonia

I was talking to Gengar, Sorry if you misunderstood, Gabby.


----------



## Gabby

Oh ok.


----------



## Zelandonia

Let's wake him up.

*Wakes up Gengar*


----------



## sunate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Let's wake him up.
> 
> *Wakes up Gengar*


 Wow a lot of evil latly.


----------



## Sporge27

*Opens up for mourning*.................................................................


WHAT HAPPENED!!!!
I leave to take Muffins on an all night walk and this is what happens?!


And..... I suppose that.... um *runs behind bar, pulls out over-sized gun*


----------



## Zelandonia

Er.... Yes... About that....

Um...

RUN GABBY!

*Pulls out Decoherence Beam*


----------



## Grawr

(Okay guys, somehow you knocked me out and did all that stuff...but, I clearly said in my post that I was *very far away*, and you couldn't have possibly got there that fast...

So, guess what? That guy you hitmotized or whatever...was nothing but a clone of me!)

*Cyber-Gengar swoops in to the cafe, carrying a machine gun*

Sorry sir, I tried to keep things under control while you were away...they wouldn't listen!

No matter...lets end this then!


----------



## Sporge27

well actually Gengar they had a teleporter....

but yeah.... *shoots gun at Zel (a giant pie flies out)* Get out of here you lousy no good cage breaking hostage saving fool!


----------



## Grawr

*Fires gun at Gabby*

MWAHAHAHAHA!

Hmm...I'm not any less evil today then I was yesterday...oh well.

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Zelandonia

*Destroys Pie and Gengar's Gun*

*ZAPP!*

You can't get rid of us that easily! Gabby, RUN! I'll stop these idiots.


----------



## Gabby

*Runs out of the way*Becareful of muffins!


----------



## Zelandonia

Oh yes, I forgot about Muffins...


----------



## Grawr

*gets to the Termina Cafe before Zel does*


*Locks doors and puts up an INDISTRUCTABLE SHIELD. NOTHING CAN BREAK THROUGH*

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Zelandonia

*Fires DB*

*Destroys shield*

   			 <big><big><big>MUHAHAHA!!!!! Cough...</big>

I'm Back!!!


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> *Fires DB*
> 
> *Destroys shield*
> 
> <big><big><big>MUHAHAHA!!!!! Cough...</big>
> 
> I'm Back!!! </big></big>


<big><big>
 What? That guy at the store lied to me...he said nothing could break through...

CURSES!

*Puts on evil cape, sneaks into back room of Termina Cafe*</big>


----------



## Zelandonia

*fires DB again*

*Destroys kitchen of Termina Cafe!!!*

Ahem... MUHAHA!!!


----------



## Sporge27

HA! that was only the spare kitchen     

Get em Muffins!

*Muffins jump and grabs Zel's weapon, then aims it at Zel(that's right muffins can hold guns, she was in the army you know)*

I suggest you surrender!


----------



## Zelandonia

*Pushes a button on his glasses?*

*DB self-destroucts, knocking out Muffins*

Oh well, good thing I still have that Plasma Cannon that Gabby gave me.

*Points at Sporge*

Ready to give up?

Oh yeah: MUHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Grawr

*Kicks Zel*

*Zel falls to the ground*

*Gengar takes Zel's weapon*

*Gengar hands Sporge the weapon*

 :evillaugh:


----------



## Gabby

Ahhhhhh!I am back with a Plasma Cannon.It is 100% bigger.*Aims at Gengar*


----------



## Sporge27

THAT IS IT *pushes large red button*
RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE 
*The ground starts shaking.*


----------



## Zelandonia

Gabby, We've got to get out of here. He activated a self-destruct on the Termina Cafe. The whole place is falling apart.

*Grabs Gabby and runs out*


----------



## Grawr

*Uses extendo claw to pull Gabby and Zel back in*


----------



## Sporge27

Yes the fell for it!

they always think the big red button is the self destruct!

*walk up to the wall and palms a tile*
*door in the wall opens and I walk in*


RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE 
*ground still shaking, outside the cafe a giant robobunny emerges*

*Robot starts aimin giant missiles and laser, and pretty much everything at zel and gabby*


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> *Uses extendo claw to pull Gabby and Zel back in*


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOO you fool!


----------



## Gabby

Well it has been nice knowing to zel.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uses extendo claw to pull Gabby and Zel back in*
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO you fool!
Click to expand...

 I...thought it was self destructing too...    
:'(				 

*Tosses Zel and Gabby outside where robot is*


----------



## Sporge27

ok it is better now

*robot bunny shoot a giant capture sphere (looks like a bubble)*


----------



## Grawr

Well, Sporge, looks like the Termina Cafe is safe from harm now.

*Acts like this little skirmish never happened*

*Serves food to random people*


----------



## Gabby

What?I am some sort of bubble.


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> What?I am some sort of bubble.


 Ummm ....... yes
*robot kicks bubble back to the lala dinner*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabby

Ahhh.*sneaks back over.Sets bomb at the back of termina cafe.


----------



## Sporge27

*giant robot picks up bomb and throws it at the lala diner*

BOOOOM!


----------



## Zelandonia

The Lala Diner is protected from all Bombs.

*Fires spare Decoherence Beam at RoboBunny*


----------



## Sporge27

*Raises Decoherence Beam reflector*

Why are you still here!


----------



## Zelandonia

I don't really know, this is getting old... <_<


----------



## Sporge27

*puts robot away*
*sits down at bar*
*unloads a pie out of the giant gun and starts eating.*


----------



## Zelandonia

*Sits down and Grabs a bit of pie*

*Eats Pie*

Truce?


----------



## Sporge27

for now....

*turns back and speaks quietly into a walkie talkie "call off the snipers" *

*red dots disappear from Zels face* What were you saying now?


----------



## sunate

^_^			   man And I wantted to kill him


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> ^_^			   man And I wantted to kill him


 ehh good work sniper....I mean... uhhhh not sniper


----------



## Gabby

I say truce too.


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I say truce too.


 Do ya now? After all that...

*Evil smirk*

You best get back to your diner....Unless Sporge says its alright for a Truce.


----------



## Sporge27

Hmmm now that farley is on my side though... *takes out golden indestructible axe*


----------



## Zelandonia

Look guys, it's been too long. Let's just have a truce.


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Look guys, it's been too long. Let's just have a truce.


 Hmmph. How do we know you won't be back with another DB ray thing?

Sporge, lets banish 'em!


----------



## Zelandonia

I swear on my Honor that I won't attack the Termina for a week at least. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27

*Chases Zel out of the cafe with the golden axe*


----------



## DarthGohan1

Can I have a pizza?


----------



## Zelandonia

Very well, it's your choice.

*Returns to the Lala Diner*


----------



## Sporge27

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Can I have a pizza?


 first I must ask you a question.....

Friend or foe?


----------



## Zelandonia

@Darth *One of us! One of us!*


----------



## sunate

sunate said:
			
		

> ^_^  man And I wantted to kill him


   			 Thanks boss uh.... I mean buddy >_<


----------



## sunate

I work at both places man Am I torn.    
:'(				  ah the heck with it *bolws up both places*

Well thats the end of that *dusts hands off*  :r


----------



## Grawr

sunate said:
			
		

> I work at both places man Am I torn.    
:'(				  ah the heck with it *bolws up both places*
> 
> Well thats the end of that *dusts hands off*  :r


 *Turns back time so niether cafe was destroyed*

*Throws Sunate out of Termina Cafe*

*Locks doors*


----------



## sunate

Gengar said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work at both places man Am I torn. :'( ah the heck with it *bolws up both places*
> 
> Well thats the end of that *dusts hands off* :r
> 
> 
> 
> *Turns back time so niether cafe was destroyed*
> 
> *Throws Sunate out of Termina Cafe*
> 
> *Locks doors*
Click to expand...

 *slides workers ID through scaner and gets back in*  man I am glad I have that id to work here so I can get in.


----------



## Grawr

sunate said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work at both places man Am I torn. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar you can't fire employees....

*Extremely Evil Stare*


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar you can't fire employees....
> 
> *Extremely Evil Stare*


 I...I didn't fire sunate...

He/she BLEW UP THE TERMINA CAFE!!! If I hadn't kicked him/her out and turned back time magically, there would be no Cafe.

Plus, I didn't know he/she was an employee...


----------



## Sporge27

well if tearing up the employee id, that I didn't even know we had (don't know why I didn't...) isn't firing... than I don't know what is....

and wait a minute what does that say under your name....CANDY!!!
*Takes a big bite out of Gengar's shoulder*


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> well if tearing up the employee id, that I didn't even know we had (don't know why I didn't...) isn't firing... than I don't know what is....


 *Looks around nervously*

Sorry...But...but...I was trying to save your Cafe....

   
:'(


----------



## Sporge27

*still chewing a hunk of gengar's should*

yeah that is what I thought you sugaring tasting person.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *still chewing a hunk of gengar's should*
> 
> yeah that is what I thought you sugaring tasting person.


 *Falls onto ground after realizing the person he worked for is a cannibal*


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *still chewing a hunk of gengar's should*
> 
> yeah that is what I thought you sugaring tasting person.
> 
> 
> 
> *Falls onto ground after realizing the person he worked for is a cannibal*
Click to expand...

 Oh come now I am not a cannibal.

See? I am not candy.  You are quite pepper minty... mmmm :yes:


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *still chewing a hunk of gengar's should*
> 
> yeah that is what I thought you sugaring tasting person.
> 
> 
> 
> *Falls onto ground after realizing the person he worked for is a cannibal*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come now I am not a cannibal.
> 
> See? I am not candy.  You are quite pepper minty... mmmm :yes:
Click to expand...

 lol

Well, I guess I'll call the bunnies to rebuild that lost shoulder...

*Evil rabbits appear and make me even more of a cyborg than I already was*

    

Back to work!


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *still chewing a hunk of gengar's should*
> 
> yeah that is what I thought you sugaring tasting person.
> 
> 
> 
> *Falls onto ground after realizing the person he worked for is a cannibal*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come now I am not a cannibal.
> 
> See? I am not candy.  You are quite pepper minty... mmmm :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Well, I guess I'll call the bunnies to rebuild that lost shoulder...
> 
> *Evil rabbits appear and make me even more of a cyborg than I already was*
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work!
Click to expand...

 Oooooooooo they added a caramel center this time!!
must resist urge to eat delicious caramel center.....


----------



## Grawr

0_0



......


Please resist the temptation, sir...

0_0


----------



## Zelandonia

*Eats Shoulder with Caramel Center*


MMMM It's Gengartastic!


----------



## Sporge27

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! that was what I wasgoing to do....


----------



## Zelandonia

Here, You can have half.

*Hand half of the shoulder to Sporge*

*Continues eating half of shoulder*


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Here, You can have half.
> 
> *Hand half of the shoulder to Sporge*
> 
> *Continues eating half of shoulder*


 You're lucky I became a cyborg, and didnt sprawl dead on the floor of this cafe. >_<


----------



## Zelandonia

Or I'm unlucky, depending on the viewpoint.     

*Rips off leg*

MMMM!!! It's dark chocolate. Want some, Sporge?


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar you better get out of that rank and quick...*nibbles on shoulder piece*


----------



## Gabby

Ooooooo.Can I have some caramel?


----------



## Zelandonia

Here ya go!

*Hands peice of caramel shoulder to Gabby*


----------



## Gabby

*Bites*.man those bunnies are awsome!


----------



## Zelandonia

I know, want some leg? It's solid Dark Chocolate.

*Hands half of leg to Gabby*

*Is still eating other half.*


----------



## Sporge27

Yeah they make gengar so deliciously.

so yeah
 :r


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Yeah they make gengar so deliciously.
> 
> so yeah
> :r


 Give me some leg yay! *turns back time and doesn't get cafe blowed up and gets Id back :r  So who's hungrey >_<


----------



## Grawr

*Is pretty much an entire Robot now*

Thanks guys. Thanks a lot. 

*Walks away with brand new Robotic leg*


----------



## sunate

Gengar said:
			
		

> *Is pretty much an entire Robot now*
> 
> Thanks guys. Thanks a lot.
> 
> *Walks away with brand new Robotic leg*


 k    			  And we got id cards when I upgraded our serceratey.

sorry I never spell that word right.


----------



## Gabby

This dark chcolate is good.*Eats*Poor gengar.


----------



## Zelandonia

Mmmm, It's not just good, It's Gengartastic!


----------



## Grawr

Okay, lets go right ahead and put that on the menu, then! (sarcasm)

-Gengar's Chocolate Shoulder-

-Gengar's Caramel leg-


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay, lets go right ahead and put that on the menu, then! (sarcasm)
> 
> -Gengar's Chocolate Shoulder-
> 
> -Gengar's Caramel leg-


 ok but you got it backwards.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, lets go right ahead and put that on the menu, then! (sarcasm)
> 
> -Gengar's Chocolate Shoulder-
> 
> -Gengar's Caramel leg-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok but you got it backwards.
Click to expand...

 lol! You really added it, I see.     

It should say "While supplies last", cuz' my shoulder isn't that big. >_<


----------



## Zelandonia

Hmmm, But you said the bunnies keep replacing them.


----------



## Sporge27

yes and you wll continue to be made of candy until you get a new rank....


----------



## Zelandonia

O.O I'm a hole. I'm not even going there...


----------



## Sporge27

Well you can be a bit of a bum hole sometimes you jerk.

  			 jking of course


----------



## Zelandonia

:'(				 No...

Must get post count up... Must.... POST!!!


----------



## Sporge27

Then you can be candy!


----------



## Zelandonia

Oh Noes!!! Not Candy! 

Oh well, It'll be better than being a Hole... <_<


----------



## Sporge27

actually you have a ways to go... forgot Gengar was in the 2thousands


----------



## MGMT

i want the rank

"wierdo guy that freaks me out"....


----------



## Sporge27

What? are you calling me a weirdo?


----------



## Zelandonia

Well, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Sporge27

I WILL DESTROY YOU FOR THAT COMMENT!!!
Or at least kick you in the shin and run away. *kicks*      *runs*


----------



## Zelandonia

*OWWW!!!*

For that, I'm going to eat some Finger Snacks

*Rips off Gengar's fingers*

Mmmm it's Cherry Hard Candy.
Want a finger?
*Gives Sporge The Finger* :lol:


----------



## Sporge27

sure.....     
*eats*


----------



## Gabby

Don't eat it!It is a bone with blood on it!


----------



## Zelandonia

Lol, Nope, It's just a hard candy.


----------



## sunate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Lol, Nope, It's just a hard candy.


    			 *rips off a thum and eats it* It is hard candy!!!!!


----------



## Grawr

sunate said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Nope, It's just a hard candy.
> 
> 
> 
> *rips off a thum and eats it* It is hard candy!!!!!
Click to expand...

Alright, stop all the cannibalism already!

I believe there has been like a page and a half of just eating me... >_<


----------



## Zelandonia

But, you're candy!

*Eats some more shoulder*


----------



## Sporge27

:r Well you are still candy you really need to get the next rank.... ;p


----------



## Grawr

Well, fine. But you'll just loose buisness if people come in and see you eating an employee.


----------



## Sporge27

Well so far people seem to enjoy having you on the menu


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well so far people seem to enjoy having you on the menu


    
:'(				  I think one of his legs had cancer and now I have it becouse I ate the flesh.....


----------



## Sporge27

-_-			 cancer isn't contagious.... and it was a cybernetic candy leg.....  I don't think it could have cancer...


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> -_-			 cancer isn't contagious.... and it was a cybernetic candy leg.....  I don't think it could have cancer...


  >_< your flesh which has cancer merges with mine so the cancer merges with my flesh to!


----------



## Sporge27

It is still candy and artificial... I never heard of an artificial leg getting cancer before


----------



## Zelandonia

Um, Yeah. It was an artifictial Candy leg created by the Cyborg Bunnies.

Also, I don't think it was ever proven that you could catch cancer by eating it, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Um, Yeah. It was an artifictial Candy leg created by the Cyborg Bunnies.
> 
> Also, I don't think it was ever proven that you could catch cancer by eating it, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


 WRONG.

The Bunnies arent cyborges, I AM. The bunnies made me a cyborg, and continue to replace my eaten parts with new robotic ones.

You guys are eating artificial robotic candy flavored parts. :yes:


----------



## Sporge27

No no no, they are candy robotic artificial parts not artificial robotic candy parts.

How could you mix that up


----------



## Zelandonia

What he said, As in:

They are imitations of Robotic Artificial Parts that are made out of Candy. 
A foolish mistake on the part of the Bunnnies... :no:


----------



## sunate

Ah poor genger still a candy better start posting


----------



## Sporge27

Well i guess,tngs have slowed down here again... what else can happen now?


----------



## sunate

<_< Now I'am a freakin rock!


----------



## Sporge27

Really?  Well I need to check for money.... *pulls out shovel*  just hold still!


----------



## Grawr

Does anyone know how many more posts I need until I stop being eaten?


----------



## Sporge27

No idea.  until then you're on the menu.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> No idea.  until then you're on the menu.


  >_< 

...*runs off to post some more*...


----------



## Zelandonia

Hullo again, Can I get a new Shoulder?


----------



## Sporge27

This week it is made of skittles, does that seem fine?


----------



## Zelandonia

Yep, That's great.


----------



## Sporge27

*pushes button, Gengar appears* 
*laser surgically removes shoulder*

Here you go 
*bunnies rebuild him, he poofs beck to where he was.


----------



## dragonflamez

*walks into cafe, and sees all the weird stuff going down*

T_T

(and no, I wont read all 79 pages)


----------



## Sporge27

Well Gengar is currently made of candy FWI

Want anything?


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well Gengar is currently made of candy FWI
> 
> Want anything?


 I'll have some Gengar, thanks.


----------



## Sporge27

*repeats process mentioned above for Zel* ;p
ok here is some skittle arm. :yes:


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *repeats process mentioned above for Zel* ;p
> ok here is some skittle arm. :yes:


 Yummy.

*eats*


----------



## Gabby

Oooo!Oooooo!I want skittle arm!I want skittle arm!


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Oooo!Oooooo!I want skittle arm!I want skittle arm!


 Gengar has another, you can probably get that...


----------



## Grawr

Good thing rabbits can keep rebuilding me. >_<


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> Good thing rabbits can keep rebuilding me. >_<


 **dragonflamez*eats the rabbits.


----------



## Zelandonia

*I eat the arm.*

Yum.    
^_^


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing rabbits can keep rebuilding me. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* eats the rabbits.
Click to expand...

   			 you are going to need  a stomach now you know....

those were the robotic rabbits.... not like Muffins who is pure evil and undestroyable, but hey have really sharp claws and teeth.

*Bunnies burst from *dragonflamez's* stomach.*


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing rabbits can keep rebuilding me. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* eats the rabbits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are going to need  a stomach now you know....
> 
> those were the robotic rabbits.... not like Muffins who is pure evil and undestroyable, but hey have really sharp claws and teeth.
> 
> *Bunnies burst from *dragonflamez's* stomach.*
Click to expand...

 Hate it when that happens...


----------



## MGMT

If you get to be rebuilt by bunnies then i want to be rebuilt by HIPPOS!!!

Good little Bubbles *pats hippo on the head*


----------



## Grawr

The bunnies that rebuild me are NOT robotic! Maybe some other bunnies are, but not my little pets! *pats rabbit on head*


----------



## MGMT

By the way guys plural rabbits is RABI! lol


----------



## Sporge27

ummm there is one evil rabbit in the cafe and several robotic ones I thought.... Aned I'm not sure being rebuilt by hippos is a good idea.... I think they lack the engineering skills...


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ummm there is one evil rabbit in the cafe and several robotic ones I thought.... Aned I'm not sure being rebuilt by hippos is a good idea.... I think they lack the engineering skills...


 I never said the bunnies were robots...people just started makin' that up...


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm there is one evil rabbit in the cafe and several robotic ones I thought.... Aned I'm not sure being rebuilt by hippos is a good idea.... I think they lack the engineering skills...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the bunnies were robots...people just started makin' that up...
Click to expand...

 Well fine... but still.....rabi is the singular of rabis not the plural of rabbit...


----------



## sunate

*captures robot bunny's and takes to robot scrp shop* there!


----------



## Grawr

sunate said:
			
		

> *captures robot bunny's and takes to robot scrp shop* there!


  >_< 

sunate, have you not read the previous posts? The bunnies...ARE NOT robots. I'm a robot, not them.


----------



## Sporge27

Besides if you try to shutdown robot bunnies they will go crazy and kill you.


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Besides if you try to shutdown robot bunnies they will go crazy and kill you.


   			  NOOO  *hits genger with a axe chooping up your little robot body and throws in the hot moltent lava so you can be recycled*


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides if you try to shutdown robot bunnies they will go crazy and kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOO and hit genger with a axe chooping up your little robot body and throws in the hot moltent lava so you can be recycled
Click to expand...

 ummm could you rephrase that?


----------



## Zelandonia

Ummm, Gengar's fireproof.


----------



## sunate

I went back and edited it so you should be able to under stand it now.


----------



## Sporge27

ahhhh I see. *pushes sunate in*


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ahhhh I see. *pushes sunate in*


 lol!

*Gengar jumps out of fire and body parts stick back together*

As Zel said, I'm fireproof.


----------



## dragonflamez

But you're not immune to eating!


----------



## sunate

*starts jet pack up and flys out before hitting the blades*
haha very funyy *disables gengers power so he can never put himself back to gather and repeats last post*


----------



## Sporge27

umm in that case *grabs gengar, restores his power, removes sunates jetpack and repeats last post*
two can play at this game!


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> umm in that case *grabs gengar, restores his power, removes sunates jetpack and repeats last post*
> two can play at this game!


    			 I gotya

* rewinds everything sporge  did and Puts him  a a contament feld to where nothing!!! can get through or bring it down and reapets lastpost*


----------



## Sporge27

well I don't think a containment *feld* can hold anything! and even if I couldn't get out, GET EM MUFFINS!!!  *evil muffins attacks preventing the repeat*


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> well I don't think a containment *feld* can hold anything! and even if I couldn't get out, GET EM MUFFINS!!!  *evil muffins attacks preventing the repeat*


 
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	 

Well, Sporge, I say just banish sunate from the cafe, if all he's (or she's) gonna be doing is attempting to kill the both of us.


----------



## Sporge27

Is that what you think? *opens giant portal to the banishment realm*  do you want to end up in there sunate?  Bul is waiting with the ban stick.  He'll take care of you in there.


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Is that what you think? *opens giant portal to the banishment realm* do you want to end up in there sunate? Bul is waiting with the ban stick. He'll take care of you in there.


    			   So he has a ban stick umm....I see I gots somthin for him *knocks out sporge and genger and throws them into the protel and then closes it and smashes controlls leaving you guy's unable to return*



ps. We are rping I am not acatlly starting a flame war LOL if you guy's thought that.


----------



## Sporge27

*borrows banstick,  Teleports out.*  good thing I got a teleporter that takes me straight here to the cafe.  and there was no controller, I just use my own magic, I am a dark mage after all     

Now *pullls out flamethrower*  quit it or you're fired!     
B)


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *borrows banstick,  Teleports out.*  good thing I got a teleporter that takes me straight here to the cafe.  and there was no controller, I just use my own magic, I am a dark mage after all
> 
> Now *pullls out flamethrower*  quit it or you're fired!     
B)


    			  Fire me    			  thats bad never fire me besides I have a two year contract >_<  and whats wrong with some rping here?


----------



## Sporge27

well first off there is no contract.... that piece of paper I had you sign was for your soul.....

Second, rping yes, but too much God mode is happening.... and it is my cafe


----------



## Gabby

Can I have cola


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Can I have cola


Yes.

*pours cola and serves it to Gabbylala*

Oh, and sunate, like the boss said, stop the madness, or leave.


----------



## Zelandonia

Hmm, Can I have some Fried Gengar Liver?


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Hmm, Can I have some Fried Gengar Liver?


 *gulp*

Come on now! Thats far enough! There is no_ liver!_

However, you can have an arm, leg, or shoulder. And we can fry that for you-

HOLD ON!

Thats like eating fried candy, then... >_<


----------



## Zelandonia

Hmmm...

No, I want liver please.

Or perhaps some Gengar Gibblets!  

That's a nice name for a menu items, yes? :yes: 

I'll take an order of Gengar Gibblets, to go. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Can I have some Fried Gengar Liver?
> 
> 
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> Come on now! Thats far enough! There is no_ liver!_
> 
> However, you can have an arm, leg, or shoulder. And we can fry that for you-
> 
> HOLD ON!
> 
> Thats like eating fried candy, then... >_<
Click to expand...

 well there is fried ice cream... and many other strange things.


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> No, I want liver please.
> 
> Or perhaps some Gengar Gibblets!
> 
> That's a nice name for a menu items, yes? :yes:
> 
> I'll take an order of Gengar Gibblets, to go. :gyroidsideways:


  >_< 

*Mumbles to self: canniballs....*

*Serves the Gibblets*

 >_<


----------



## sunate

Gengar said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> No, I want liver please.
> 
> Or perhaps some Gengar Gibblets!
> 
> That's a nice name for a menu items, yes? :yes:
> 
> I'll take an order of Gengar Gibblets, to go. :gyroidsideways:
> 
> 
> 
> >_<
> 
> *Mumbles to self: canniballs....*
> 
> *Serves the Gibblets*
> 
> >_<
Click to expand...

    			 You just served them you genger gibblet no!!!!

and ya I will stop.


----------



## MGMT

ill be over there in Sporge's secret stash that only i               know...and now everyone else>.<


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ill be over there in Sporge's secret stash that only i               know...and now everyone else>.<


 umm stash of what.....   Seriously  don't know what you mean


----------



## Gabby

We can't eat gengar any more!HE is not candy anymore!


----------



## sunate

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> We can't eat gengar any more!HE is not candy anymore!


  :angry:  man I wantted more candy!


----------



## Sporge27

*Starts pulling magnetic tape from mouth*

You're right.... I thought that wasn't candy...


----------



## Grawr

Whoa! Really?! I didn't even notice! 


HAHA! Looks like I'm off the menu!


----------



## Sporge27

unless we find someone who likes to eat plastic cassette tapes.....


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> unless we find someone who likes to eat plastic cassette tapes.....


     

Good luck with that. Otherwise, wait till another employee becomes the "candy" rank...


----------



## Zelandonia

Curses, No more candy.


----------



## Gabby

Wait.I am awfuly close to being a candy rank.But I am not an emplyee


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Wait.I am awfuly close to being a candy rank.But I am not an emplyee


 Who says you have to be an employee to be on the menu?

 :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.I am awfuly close to being a candy rank.But I am not an emplyee
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to be an employee to be on the menu?
> 
> :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 Gengar does bring up a good point.

I mean the pizza certainly isn't hired here...but its on the menu... :r


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.I am awfuly close to being a candy rank.But I am not an emplyee
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to be an employee to be on the menu?
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gengar does bring up a good point.
> 
> I mean the pizza certainly isn't hired here...but its on the menu... :r
Click to expand...

  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

Keep on' postin', Gabby...just keep on postin'...


----------



## Sporge27

Hmmm I also added some new employees to the list, I think it time they got some recognition


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Hmmm I also added some new employees to the list, I think it time they got some recognition


 Ah, my little rabbit saviors! Excellent!


----------



## Zelandonia

ONOS! Not Gabby! Quick, I'm a Rock, Hide behind me!


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*plays with a balloon


----------



## Gabby

*Hides behind Zel*


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Hides behind Zel*


 well you are still a gyroid ....now MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sunate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> ONOS! Not Gabby! Quick, I'm a Rock, Hide behind me!


  >_<  No wait hide behinds me I am a rock!!!


----------



## Gabby

Both of you cobine in to one rock!


----------



## sunate

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Both of you cobine in to one rock!


 *comebines!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Transform!


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*sips a Slurpee


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> **dragonflamez* sips a Slurpee


 WOULD YOU STOP DOING THAT!

and you didn't pay for it... *puts on brass knuckles*


----------



## Zelandonia

**Zelandonia*sneaks in, steals 2 Slurpees, and slips out to join Gabby.


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> **Zelandonia* sneaks in, steals 2 Slurpees, and slips out to join Gabby.


**SPORGE27* pulls a shotgun out on Zel


Seriously what is up with this red texted thing you guys are doing now... mainly DF...


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* sneaks in, steals 2 Slurpees, and slips out to join Gabby.
> 
> 
> 
> **SPORGE27* pulls a shotgun out on Zel
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously what is up with this red texted thing you guys are doing now... mainly DF...
Click to expand...

 Its the 
	
	




		Code:
	

/me

 code.

WTH you smokin'

**dragonflamez*rofls at you.


----------



## Zelandonia

**Zelandonia*pays...   
-_-


----------



## Sporge27

What is it with thaT !!!!
wHAT IS WRONG WITH THE CLASSIC *sporge continues ranting on the red named stuff, and eventually forgets to breath and falls down unconscious purple in the face*


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> What is it with thaT !!!!
> wHAT IS WRONG WITH THE CLASSIC *sporge continues ranting on the red named stuff, and eventually forgets to breath and falls down unconscious purple in the face*


 **dragonflamez*jumps on Sporge's nose.


----------



## Zelandonia

**Zelandonia*kicks Sporge in the ***s.

*Ban Animations, will you...*


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> **Zelandonia* kicks Sporge in the ***s.
> 
> *Ban Animations, will you...*


 *wakes up sucker punches DF and Zel*
what has four letters and ends in s?  ears?


----------



## Zelandonia

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* kicks Sporge in the ***s.
> 
> *Ban Animations, will you...*
> 
> 
> 
> *wakes up sucker punches DF and Zel*
> what has four letters and ends in s?  ears?
Click to expand...

Nvm, That's assuming you're male, I don't know if you are.


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* kicks Sporge in the ***s.
> 
> *Ban Animations, will you...*
> 
> 
> 
> *wakes up sucker punches DF and Zel*
> what has four letters and ends in s?  ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nvm, That's assuming you're male, I don't know if you are.
Click to expand...

 m... so it stands for.. oo I just got the four letter word now,you kicked me in the eyes didn't you!

 jking

I all truthe I wear a cup with spikes on the outside so you might want to bandage your now horribly bleeding foot...


----------



## Zelandonia

Ouch...


----------



## Grawr

Whoa, I leave the cafe for a single day and things get pretty violent!


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Whoa, I leave the cafe for a single day and things get pretty violent!


 THaT is IT!111!!!!
*snaps*
*rips out Gengars heart*




   			 I just had to


----------



## Zelandonia

So, Is there going to be Fried Heart of Gengar as the Valentines' Day Special?

  
^_^


----------



## Grawr

0_0

...

*dies*


----------



## sunate

Gengar said:
			
		

> 0_0
> 
> ...
> 
> *dies*


   :wacko:  Wow I couldn't even kill genger congrates sporge *throws body into cruch up machine* I took care of the evedence.


----------



## Gabby

No don't put him there!The can find the blood of him.*Takes gengar from machine*


----------



## Sporge27

.......sorry... I ..... lost control

*replaces heart with a giant chalky candy one*


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*dons Invinco-Pants


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants


 **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
Click to expand...

 You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!

None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!


----------



## Grawr

***Gengar*is allergic to chalky hearts and **Gengar*has had so much damage taken to him that he is now simply a ROBOT entirely*

Well, atleast I'm alive.


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*shoots GEngar with Ion Cannon.

Lolz! You cant move!


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!
> 
> None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!
Click to expand...

 
Ummm.....

**Sporge27* removes dragonflamez's Invinco-Pants and then punches


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!
> 
> None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.....
> 
> **Sporge27* removes dragonflamez's Invinco-Pants and then punches
Click to expand...

 HaxX! I'm wearing the Belt of Nevercomeofness! It can never come off!

**dragonflamez*roundhouse kicks Sporge in the figgin.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> **dragonflamez* shoots GEngar with Ion Cannon.
> 
> Lolz! You cant move!


 He doesn't have to be an electrical robot.... he could be entirely mechanical and run on falling water, or steam.... and he could be made of wood, candy tapedecks whatever really...


----------



## Grawr

**Gengar*was up-graded to the brand new INVINCIBLE robot. Ion cannon had no effect


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> **Gengar*


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!
> 
> None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.....
> 
> **Sporge27* removes dragonflamez's Invinco-Pants and then punches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaxX! I'm wearing the Belt of Nevercomeofness! It can never come off!
> 
> **dragonflamez* roundhouse kicks Sporge in the figgin.
Click to expand...

 **Sporge27* uses extreme haxor skills to turn the Belt of Nevercomeofness int the Belt of punches whoever is wearing it in the face and still never comes off, and the Invinco-Pants into DirtyHoboRag-Pants


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!
> 
> None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.....
> 
> **Sporge27* removes dragonflamez's Invinco-Pants and then punches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaxX! I'm wearing the Belt of Nevercomeofness! It can never come off!
> 
> **dragonflamez* roundhouse kicks Sporge in the figgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **Sporge27* uses extreme haxor skills to turn the Belt of Nevercomeofness int the Belt of punches whoever is wearing it in the face and still never comes off, and the Invinco-Pants into DirtyHoboRag-Pants
Click to expand...

 /run.undoallhax.exe

^__^


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!
> 
> None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.....
> 
> **Sporge27* removes dragonflamez's Invinco-Pants and then punches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaxX! I'm wearing the Belt of Nevercomeofness! It can never come off!
> 
> **dragonflamez* roundhouse kicks Sporge in the figgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **Sporge27* uses extreme haxor skills to turn the Belt of Nevercomeofness int the Belt of punches whoever is wearing it in the face and still never comes off, and the Invinco-Pants into DirtyHoboRag-Pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /run.undoallhax.exe
> 
> ^__^
Click to expand...

 /run.redoallhaxpermanently.exe
 :yes:


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* dons Invinco-Pants
> 
> 
> 
> **Sporge27* punches dragonflamez somewhere other than the pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fool! The Pants envolop my entire body with Invinco-Awsomeness!
> 
> None can damage my raging sleekness and awsomeocity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.....
> 
> **Sporge27* removes dragonflamez's Invinco-Pants and then punches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaxX! I'm wearing the Belt of Nevercomeofness! It can never come off!
> 
> **dragonflamez* roundhouse kicks Sporge in the figgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **Sporge27* uses extreme haxor skills to turn the Belt of Nevercomeofness int the Belt of punches whoever is wearing it in the face and still never comes off, and the Invinco-Pants into DirtyHoboRag-Pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /run.undoallhax.exe
> 
> ^__^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /run.redoallhaxpermanently.exe
> :yes:
Click to expand...

 >:|

crtl+alt+delete Sporge

>


----------



## Sporge27

ummm system restore to 5 seconds ago

archive Sporge


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*burps loudly


----------



## Gabby

Kicks drangonflamz


----------



## Zelandonia

**Zelandonia*rips DragonFlame's heart out and coats it in sugar.


----------



## Grawr

**Gengar*says all this red-name usage should stop soon.


----------



## Sporge27

Ummmm  .... IT'S OVER!!!
   

anyway this is getting violent....*drinks coffee*


----------



## Zelandonia

I would like to order some Iced Tea, please.

To go with the season,


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> I would like to order some Iced Tea, please.
> 
> To go with the season,


 *serves tea with pink magical heart-shaped lemon on glass*

I uhh...tried to get it "to go with the season" as you suggested...


----------



## Zelandonia

I meant the text color, but thanks!

*Drinks Tea*


----------



## dragonflamez

I pull out my super matter bazooka and kill lots of people


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I pull out my super matter bazooka and kill lots of people


 In Soviet Russia Bazooka shoots you!


----------



## Grawr

This Cafe's gettin' pretty hectic lately, with the random killings and all...

Oh well...

*sips water*


----------



## Sporge27

In Soviet Russia, water sips you!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> In Soviet Russia, water sips you!


 0_0


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Soviet Russia, water sips you!
> 
> 
> 
> 0_0
Click to expand...

 well it does <_<


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Soviet Russia, water sips you!
> 
> 
> 
> 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it does <_<
Click to expand...

     

Anyway, seeing as how dragonflamez just killed over half our customers....I have a feeling we won't be getting any more anytime soon...


----------



## Sporge27

Customers?!?!?
since when did we have customers!!! and Why was I not notified!?


----------



## Gabby

*Walks in*O_O.I am going now


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Customers?!?!?
> since when did we have customers!!! and Why was I not notified!?


 ?

Uh...maybe you wouldn't call them "customers", but "miscellanious people walking/sittin' around"...


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*plays with his bazooka.

Heh heh......you're dead


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> **dragonflamez* plays with his bazooka.
> 
> Heh heh......you're dead


 Please I eat live bazooka rounds for breakfast.

*eats*


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* plays with his bazooka.
> 
> Heh heh......you're dead
> 
> 
> 
> Please I eat live bazooka rounds for breakfast.
> 
> *eats*
Click to expand...

 O_O

Thats not healthy.


----------



## Sporge27

for you may be


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> for you may be


 IT SOVIET RUSSIA, BAZOOKA SHELLS EAT YOU!


----------



## Sporge27

You were late with that one.....


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> You were late with that one.....


 Silence!


----------



## Zelandonia

In Soviet Russia, Late silences you.    
:huh:


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> In Soviet Russia, Late silences you.    
:huh:


 WRONG! JUST WRONG!


----------



## Triforce3force

*sits down with a gigantic candy bar and eats it*  Hooray for candy!  (Not that I got any.  This is from Christmas.  :lol: )


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *sits down with a gigantic candy bar and eats it*  Hooray for candy!  (Not that I got any.  This is from Christmas.  :lol: )


 OLD CANDY


onoes o.o


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *sits down with a gigantic candy bar and eats it*  Hooray for candy!  (Not that I got any.  This is from Christmas.  :lol: )


 Is that from Gengar?


----------



## Gabby

*Cahnges to human*POOF!Hey I got it right
So Can I have a job?


----------



## Sporge27

Sure what job do you want?


----------



## Gabby

UMMM...What do you have that dragons can do?Cause I shed every week.SO I can't be a chef.Uhhhhh.Can i be a security guard?


----------



## Sporge27

Yes you can!


----------



## Gabby

THANK YOU!Now my six children wont starve!


----------



## Sporge27

Well, time to.... umm .... something...

*drinks coffee*

and I don't like how Gabby made a new cafe after applying here  :no:


----------



## Gabby

I know.I was bored.I wanted to do something.So I made a cafe.From what I make off of it I will give you half.


----------



## Sporge27

wait... you make money?

how I don't make anything here     

I mean those who work here don't get pai....ummm never mind......


----------



## Gabby

I need the money


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> UMMM...What do you have that dragons can do?Cause I shed every week.SO I can't be a chef.Uhhhhh.Can i be a security guard?


 Nonsense.

I'm a dragon, and I cook.

Uh....yup. Yes indeed.


----------



## Sporge27

dragons do cook well.

here toast this bread.


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragons do cook well.
> 
> here toast this bread.


 DRAGONS DO NOT WORK THAT WAY >:|

Eh..whatever

*toasts bread*


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragons do cook well.
> 
> here toast this bread.
> 
> 
> 
> DRAGONS DO NOT WORK THAT WAY >:|
> 
> Eh..whatever
> 
> *toasts bread*
Click to expand...

 *eats*

delicious toast


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragons do cook well.
> 
> here toast this bread.
> 
> 
> 
> DRAGONS DO NOT WORK THAT WAY >:|
> 
> Eh..whatever
> 
> *toasts bread*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eats*
> 
> delicious toast
Click to expand...

 Hell yeah it's delicious.

Dragons are the bestest cooks :3


----------



## MGMT

ahhh.. but your mistaken theres one better cook and hes in the deep depths of Pacific Ocean... or some other ocean..

take a guess


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ahhh.. but your mistaken theres one better cook and hes in the deep depths of Pacific Ocean... or some other ocean..
> 
> take a guess


 I live on the coast of the Pacific ocean...

Pacific Dragon. MOOT


----------



## Grawr

Gabby made a new cafe? You mean the ol' "Lala Diner" or whatever?

*goes to check*


----------



## Gabby

Yeah it is called park county cafe


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh.. but your mistaken theres one better cook and hes in the deep depths of Pacific Ocean... or some other ocean..
> 
> take a guess
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the coast of the Pacific ocean...
> 
> Pacific Dragon. MOOT
Click to expand...

 It's Cousin Gomez


----------



## Sporge27

Ummm *has no idea what you're talking about*

*drinks coffee*


----------



## Grawr

....

*drinks coffee as well*


----------



## Triforce3force

....

I dislike coffee.

*drinks hot chocolate instead*


----------



## Gabby

GENGAR GIVE ME BACK THOSE  NOTES YOU WROTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> GENGAR GIVE ME BACK THOSE  NOTES YOU WROTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ...

What notes?

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Gabby

The ones you took at my cafe!*Put gengar in a head lock*Don't make me put your head on fire!


----------



## Sporge27

*lights Gabby's head on fire*

You leave my worker alone you... you other worker of mine!


----------



## Gabby

*Puts head in water*YOU DODO!


----------



## Triforce3force

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Puts head in water*YOU DODO!


 Hey!  Don't be calling people unkind things?  Got it?  Or I might have to test out my new spell.....


----------



## Sporge27

yeah and umm that wasn't water.... that was the deep friar.....   
:blink:


----------



## Grawr

*gets conscious again*

Whoa...I have a right to suggest Gabby gets fired!


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> *gets conscious again*
> 
> Whoa...I have a right to suggest Gabby gets fired!


 Gabby is on fire... is that close enough?


----------



## Gabby

*Pours milk on head*I am going to sue you a nickle gengar!


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Pours milk on head*I am going to sue you a nickle gengar!


 NOOOO!! not the flammable milk!!!


----------



## Gabby

*jumps in a stream of cold fresh water*


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *jumps in a stream of cold fresh water*


    			 didn't you think it strange to find a stream in here!!! no it isn't gasoline.... it is a stream of acid..... the fire might be out but you are probably slowly dissolving...


----------



## Zelandonia

*Walks in*

*Sees Gabby in Acid Stream*

Woah, What's with all the traps?


----------



## Gabby

*Jumps ut*Lays on ground.Nothing cn be wrong when I do this.


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*sings about pancakes.


----------



## Triforce3force

HOLD IT!  *slams counter Edgeworth-style*

Gabbylala, I have reason to suspect that you...ARE DISTURBING THE PEACE AT TERMINA CAFE!

*finger point*


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> HOLD IT!  *slams counter Edgeworth-style*
> 
> Gabbylala, I have reason to suspect that you...ARE DISTURBING THE PEACE AT TERMINA CAFE!
> 
> *finger point*


 Yeah!  and me lighting you on fire was in ummm self-defense!  and all that other stuff is just dangerous stuff I like to keep around..... i have signs though... Seee that one says warning deep friar may be extremely hot, and that one says watch you step no swimming wading or fishing in acid stream, oh and of course on the milk bottle it says warning contents are highly flammable


ummmm yeah....


----------



## Gabby

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> HOLD IT!  *slams counter Edgeworth-style*
> 
> Gabbylala, I have reason to suspect that you...ARE DISTURBING THE PEACE AT TERMINA CAFE!
> 
> *finger point*


 There was never any peace


----------



## Triforce3force

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD IT! *slams counter Edgeworth-style*
> 
> Gabbylala, I have reason to suspect that you...ARE DISTURBING THE PEACE AT TERMINA CAFE!
> 
> *finger point*
> 
> 
> 
> There was never any peace
Click to expand...

 That's beside the point!  You were harassing the customers, with incorrect spelling!


----------



## Gabby

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

*<big><big><big><big><big>OBJECTION!!!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

....... I just had to do that. :lol:</big>


----------



## Gabby

I just laughed uncontrollable for 2 min.


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I just laughed uncontrollable for 2 min.


   
:huh:			 *looks at gas tank*  oh right I left the laughing gas on.


----------



## Gabby

Lol


----------



## dragonflamez

*<big><big><big><big><big>SPEELINGS I$ 4 CHUMpZZ11!!!!1!shirft!!!!eleclamationpoint!1!!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big><big>


----------



## Triforce3force

<big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

*Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! * 

...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet.  Bad spelling makes you look bad.


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet.  Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>


<big><big>
 nNo!

wat ur smokin? speelins fr chumpz!</big>


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet.  Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>


<big><big>
<big><big><big><big><big>*Objection!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

It takes two lawyers to shout back and forth at each other like this!</big></big></big>


----------



## Triforce3force

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet. Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> <big><big><big><big><big>*Objection!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> It takes two lawyers to shout back and forth at each other like this! </big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big>
 Of course!  We're a regular pair of Phoenix and Edgeworth, shouting back and forth like this.  Minus all the crazed fangirls, of course.

*Edgeworth bow*</big>


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet. Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> <big><big><big><big><big>*Objection!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> It takes two lawyers to shout back and forth at each other like this! </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> Of course!  We're a regular pair of Phoenix and Edgeworth, shouting back and forth like this.  Minus all the crazed fangirls, of course.
> 
> *Edgeworth bow* </big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big>
 ummmm







</big>


----------



## sunate

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> yeah and umm that wasn't water.... that was the deep friar.....   
:b]
> thats gotta hert puts force feild around me and gabby we be ok now.


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Triforce3force

Too much Phoenix Wright got me temp. banned from the Mafia game.


....but now I have a little better deductive skills, and I like banging tables with my hand.

Yay for Phoenix Wright!


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Too much Phoenix Wright got me temp. banned from the Mafia game.
> 
> 
> ....but now I have a little better deductive skills, and I like banging tables with my hand.
> 
> Yay for Phoenix Wright!


 I really want to play the second one without buying it...  this is why I hope my brother 8is getting it or already got it and is willing to let me borrow it sometime....


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Phoenix Wright got me temp. banned from the Mafia game.
> 
> 
> ....but now I have a little better deductive skills, and I like banging tables with my hand.
> 
> Yay for Phoenix Wright!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to play the second one without buying it...  this is why I hope my brother 8is getting it or already got it and is willing to let me borrow it sometime....
Click to expand...

 In my opinion, the second one isnt as good as the first...but I still enjoyed it.

You can't beat the big mystery of that DL-6 case, or the SL-9.


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*takes some cocoa on the go.


----------



## Triforce3force

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Phoenix Wright got me temp. banned from the Mafia game.
> 
> 
> ....but now I have a little better deductive skills, and I like banging tables with my hand.
> 
> Yay for Phoenix Wright!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to play the second one without buying it...  this is why I hope my brother 8is getting it or already got it and is willing to let me borrow it sometime....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion, the second one isnt as good as the first...but I still enjoyed it.
> 
> You can't beat the big mystery of that DL-6 case, or the SL-9.
Click to expand...

 *sips cocoa*  I agree.  But number 2 was quite enjoyable also.  My favorite cases are the 4th and 5th cases of the first game, and the final case of the 2nd game.  

*thinks to self:  Hmm....they all heavily involve Edgeworth*.   :r 

...  But that aside, you couldn't beat the mystery of those two cases.  I figured a bit of case 4 and 5 out before Phoenix did, so I felt smart.  :lol:


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Phoenix Wright got me temp. banned from the Mafia game.
> 
> 
> ....but now I have a little better deductive skills, and I like banging tables with my hand.
> 
> Yay for Phoenix Wright!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to play the second one without buying it...  this is why I hope my brother 8is getting it or already got it and is willing to let me borrow it sometime....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion, the second one isnt as good as the first...but I still enjoyed it.
> 
> You can't beat the big mystery of that DL-6 case, or the SL-9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sips cocoa*  I agree.  But number 2 was quite enjoyable also.  My favorite cases are the 4th and 5th cases of the first game, and the final case of the 2nd game.
> 
> *thinks to self:  Hmm....they all heavily involve Edgeworth*.   :r
> 
> ...  But that aside, you couldn't beat the mystery of those two cases.  I figured a bit of case 4 and 5 out before Phoenix did, so I felt smart.  :lol:
Click to expand...

     

I figured out the mystery of the SL-9 case before Phoenix did...

And, I hate that evil...*searches for name*...Mr. Gant now! 

*realizes this is a cafe and not a Phoenix discussion room*

*grabbs cocoa and some food*

Thats the thing about Phoenix Wright...it really makes you hate/heavily dislike some of the people in there. *looks at Mr. Gant, Mr. White, Ms. Von Karma*

The only person the game seemed to want you to hate, that I liked, was MR. von Karma....his voice rocked.


----------



## Sporge27

I need to replay the first one...


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I need to replay the first one...


 How long has it been since you played it?   
:huh:			 

It hasn't been out for too long, has it?


----------



## dragonflamez

*<big><big><big><big><big>OBJECTION!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>

There is too much Pheonix Wright talk in this thread!

**dragonflamez*sprays sexy peanut butter everywhere.


----------



## Furry Sparks

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet. Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> <big><big><big><big><big>*Objection!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> It takes two lawyers to shout back and forth at each other like this! </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> Of course!  We're a regular pair of Phoenix and Edgeworth, shouting back and forth like this.  Minus all the crazed fangirls, of course.
> 
> *Edgeworth bow* </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> ummmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big>






</big>


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet. Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> <big><big><big><big><big>*Objection!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> It takes two lawyers to shout back and forth at each other like this! </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> Of course!  We're a regular pair of Phoenix and Edgeworth, shouting back and forth like this.  Minus all the crazed fangirls, of course.
> 
> *Edgeworth bow* </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> ummmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big>
 looks like someone returns my love!!    
:wub:			</big>


----------



## Grawr

Hey, Sporge, the Termina's gettin' close to 100 pages!


----------



## Sporge27

yes, soon.... and then MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
it is over 200 pages if you count both the old Terminas that are lost....


----------



## Zelandonia

**Zelandonia*walks in and waits...

Hey! Can someone serve me?!


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> **Zelandonia* walks in and waits...
> 
> Hey! Can someone serve me?!


 *starts doing insane breakdancing moves*

YOU JUST GOT SERVED!


----------



## Zelandonia

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* walks in and waits...
> 
> Hey! Can someone serve me?!
> 
> 
> 
> *starts doing insane breakdancing moves*
> 
> YOU JUST GOT SERVED!
Click to expand...

 Why... You...

**Zelandonia*starts Riverdancing.


----------



## Gabby

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* walks in and waits...
> 
> Hey! Can someone serve me?!
> 
> 
> 
> *starts doing insane breakdancing moves*
> 
> YOU JUST GOT SERVED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why... You...
> 
> **Zelandonia*
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*busts a move.


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* walks in and waits...
> 
> Hey! Can someone serve me?!
> 
> 
> 
> *starts doing insane breakdancing moves*
> 
> YOU JUST GOT SERVED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why... You...
> 
> **Zelandonia*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Zelandonia* walks in and waits...
> 
> Hey! Can someone serve me?!
> 
> 
> 
> *starts doing insane breakdancing moves*
> 
> YOU JUST GOT SERVED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why... You...
> 
> **Zelandonia* starts Riverdancing.
Click to expand...

   
:huh:			 that is wack.

100 pages woot!

you'd think I'd do something special but I don't feel like it


----------



## Triforce3force

*finishes up cookies after long discussion with Gengar about Phoenix Wright*

Hmm....dancing.....CUE MUSIC!  *Jumpin' Jack Flash starts playing*

3, 2, 1, GO!  *Cue Elite Beat Agents dancing*


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *finishes up cookies after long discussion with Gengar about Phoenix Wright*
> 
> Hmm....dancing.....CUE MUSIC!  *Jumpin' Jack Flash starts playing*
> 
> 3, 2, 1, GO!  *Cue Elite Beat Agents dancing*


   
:blink:			 since when did you have an afro?.....


----------



## Triforce3force

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *finishes up cookies after long discussion with Gengar about Phoenix Wright*
> 
> Hmm....dancing.....CUE MUSIC! *Jumpin' Jack Flash starts playing*
> 
> 3, 2, 1, GO! *Cue Elite Beat Agents dancing*
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> What afro?  I just have some shades, and a suit.  (Not the Elite Beat Divas outfit, mind you)  :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Furry Sparks

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*HOLD IT!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> *Shouting out Phoenix Wright quotes is my thing! *
> 
> ...And proper spelling makes you look good on the internet. Bad spelling makes you look bad. </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> <big><big><big><big><big>*Objection!*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> It takes two lawyers to shout back and forth at each other like this! </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> Of course!  We're a regular pair of Phoenix and Edgeworth, shouting back and forth like this.  Minus all the crazed fangirls, of course.
> 
> *Edgeworth bow* </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> ummmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big>
> looks like someone returns my love!!    
:wub:			 </big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big>
 Yep    			</big>


----------



## Jeremy

You know... this RP is really chatty... <_<


----------



## Furry Sparks

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You know... this RP is really chatty... <_<


 oh noes! Are you going to move/delete it again?


----------



## Zelandonia

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You know... this RP is really chatty... <_<


 No! Don't delete it... or I'll Riverdance.


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*grows a beard like the Hungarian.


----------



## Grawr

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> You know... this RP is really chatty... <_<


 Ummm...Its a cafe! A cafe where people chat...somewhat...in...

Don't delete it...please!


----------



## Sporge27

yes it is chaty!  but what successful cafe even in the real world isn't?
Honestly if you went into a cafe a friend ran would you not talk with them slash challenge them to a danceoff?

ok so may be we get to do stuff here normal cafes don't but still... we still serve food ...fake RP food anyway...


----------



## Jeremy

If you give me a nice (expensive) meal... right now... right here... I might not delete it  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Grawr

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> If you give me a nice (expensive) meal... right now... right here... I might not delete it  :gyroidveryhappy:


 Ah! Coming right up!

*Runs over to the chef*


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you give me a nice (expensive) meal... right now... right here... I might not delete it :gyroidveryhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Coming right up!
> 
> *Runs over to the chef*
Click to expand...

 Make sure you get him the special *coughhappydruggedcough* meal!!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you give me a nice (expensive) meal... right now... right here... I might not delete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

Well according to the staff list Tri is


----------



## dragonflamez

**dragonflamez*gives Storm a cake.


----------



## Triforce3force

Ack! My chef duties await!  *fires up the stove*

...It'll be a while...so...in the meantime....DANCE!  

*fires up stereo and Sandstorm starts*


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Ack! My chef duties await!  *fires up the stove*
> 
> ...It'll be a while...so...in the meantime....DANCE!
> 
> *fires up stereo and Sandstorm starts*


 !!! *turns off radio*

*whispers* Storm wants this meal...otherwise he might close down the Termina! Make it good...and make it...well, normal. For now, that is.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Oh yeah, just so you know I spit in one of the cakes. I won't tell what one though!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, just so you know I spit in one of the cakes. I won't tell what one though!  :evillaugh:


 0_0

Triforce, wipe "cakes" off the menu...


----------



## Triforce3force

Allright....the main dish has finished......Cucco a la King....Roasted Cucco.  And I don't think there are any angry cuccos.  *looks out window*  Um....good thing we have an anti-cucco barrier.  :r 

Dessert...okay, no cakes...how about some chocolate pie, made with the best chocolate around, shipped in from Parnasse. (City of sweets in Baten Kaitos)

....Anything else needed?




in case of emergency, we could serve some cactus juice...that should make him hallucinate enough to leave....


----------



## Furry Sparks

*squatting in a corner looking at a menu*
I think I will start with meat...


1$ to whoever tells me where thats from and who says it    			 (well, not really)


----------



## Zelandonia

Lobster, please.   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *squatting in a corner looking at a menu*
> I think I will start with meat...
> 
> 
> 1$ to whoever tells me where thats from and who says it    			 (well, not really)


 stupid mailman, food is for people :lol:


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Allright....the main dish has finished......Cucco a la King....Roasted Cucco.  And I don't think there are any angry cuccos.  *looks out window*  Um....good thing we have an anti-cucco barrier.  :r
> 
> Dessert...okay, no cakes...how about some chocolate pie, made with the best chocolate around, shipped in from Parnasse. (City of sweets in Baten Kaitos)
> 
> ....Anything else needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case of emergency, we could serve some cactus juice...that should make him hallucinate enough to leave....


 Splendid!

*serves to Storm*


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Lobster, please.   
^_^


 Coming right up!

*runs to Triforce*

Now we need some lobster...


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, just so you know I spit in one of the cakes. I won't tell what one though!  :evillaugh:


 T_______T

That was me cake!

>:|

**dragonflamez*begins singing like a pirate.
"Do what you want cuz a pirate is free,
you are a pirate!"


----------



## Triforce3force

Gengar said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster, please.   
^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Coming right up!
> 
> *runs to Triforce*
> 
> Now we need some lobster...
Click to expand...

 Got it!  *finishes cooking lobster*  Here you go!


----------



## Jeremy

Gengar said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allright....the main dish has finished......Cucco a la King....Roasted Cucco. And I don't think there are any angry cuccos. *looks out window* Um....good thing we have an anti-cucco barrier. :r
> 
> Dessert...okay, no cakes...how about some chocolate pie, made with the best chocolate around, shipped in from Parnasse. (City of sweets in Baten Kaitos)
> 
> ....Anything else needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case of emergency, we could serve some cactus juice...that should make him hallucinate enough to leave....
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid!
> 
> *serves to Storm*
Click to expand...

 <small>I wasn't going to delete it anyway.  Free food for me!  :evillaugh: </small>


----------



## Triforce3force

Yay!  We're saved anyway!  *pulls rope and confetti falls from the sky*


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster, please.   
^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Coming right up!
> 
> *runs to Triforce*
> 
> Now we need some lobster...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it!  *finishes cooking lobster*  Here you go!
Click to expand...

 Thanks much.

*serves to Zel*


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Yay!  We're saved anyway!  *pulls rope and confetti falls from the sky*


    			 NNNOOOO!!!!

not my ubber secret special confetti!  I was saving that for ...um ...something, I forget now ....

 >_< the hundredth page c3l3brati0n duh!


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! We're saved anyway! *pulls rope and confetti falls from the sky*
> 
> 
> 
> NNNOOOO!!!!
> 
> not my ubber secret special confetti!  I was saving that for ...um ...something, I forget now ....
> 
> >_< the hundredth page c3l3brati0n duh!
Click to expand...

 ...Uhhh, you would have been a little late to use it for the 100th page celebration anyway, sir.


----------



## sunate

*starts talking about everbodys moma and breakdancing*  you guy's just got served!!!!


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> *starts talking about everbodys moma and breakdancing*  you guy's just got served!!!!


  <_< *takes out bazooka*
Do you want it to "be on"?


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts talking about everbodys moma and breakdancing* you guy's just got served!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <_< *takes out bazooka*
> Do you want it to "be on"?
Click to expand...

 >:|


My bazooka.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts talking about everbodys moma and breakdancing* you guy's just got served!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <_< *takes out bazooka*
> Do you want it to "be on"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> 
> My bazooka.
Click to expand...

    			 noo this on has been in y pants for months! :angry:


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts talking about everbodys moma and breakdancing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts talking about everbodys moma and breakdancing* you guy's just got served!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <_< *takes out bazooka*
> Do you want it to "be on"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> 
> My bazooka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noo this on has been in y pants for months! :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez* walks away slowly.
Click to expand...

  :yes: thats right you do!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*walks in*

woah, ive been gone awile.

*Uber cleans*


----------



## Sporge27

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> 
> woah, ive been gone awile.
> 
> *Uber cleans*


 BOB!@ WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?
you think you can just waltz in here after not showing up for months?!

well you are right, welcome back !


----------



## Gabby

Wow this place got dead


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Wow this place got dead


 *wakes up*

Oh...yeah, I guess its been a few days.

Though I wouldn't say its dead...

*tosses Gabby out of the cafe because of the things previousley caused by her*


----------



## Triforce3force

*sits down calmly drinking hot chocolate*

Ahh.....


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *sits down calmly drinking hot chocolate*
> 
> Ahh.....


 *has nothing else to do at the time*

*sits down*

So, whats up?


----------



## Triforce3force

Gengar said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sits down calmly drinking hot chocolate*
> 
> Ahh.....
> 
> 
> 
> *has nothing else to do at the time*
> 
> *sits down*
> 
> So, whats up?
Click to expand...

 Not much...a tad of procrastination, some practice standardized tests. (Ridiculously easy, taking the "real" ones next year).


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sits down calmly drinking hot chocolate*
> 
> Ahh.....
> 
> 
> 
> *has nothing else to do at the time*
> 
> *sits down*
> 
> So, whats up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much...a tad of procrastination, some practice standardized tests. (Ridiculously easy, taking the "real" ones next year).
Click to expand...

 We're in the process of taking the "real" ones this week.     

Luckily, we get half-days.


----------



## SL92

Why hello, Gengar. How's Pokemon coming? *sips coffee*


----------



## Grawr

[quote="Shadow_] Why hello, Gengar. How's Pokemon coming? *sips coffee* [/quote]
   

Quite well, m' friend. *sips coffee* I am currently in Silph Co. trying to stop Team Rocket...It's taking a lot of time. I was training my Venonat to evolve into a Venomoth, only to realize that it can't learn fly! >_< 

And how's your brawl with Koga? Or are you not there yet...?


----------



## Gabby

Gengar!I WILL AVE YOUR HEAD FOR THIS!


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gengar!I WILL AVE YOUR HEAD FOR THIS!


 You'll "ave" my head, hm?


----------



## SL92

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Why hello, Gengar. How's Pokemon coming? *sips coffee*


    

Quite well, m' friend. *sips coffee* I am currently in Silph Co. trying to stop Team Rocket...It's taking a lot of time. I was training my Venonat to evolve into a Venomoth, only to realize that it can't learn fly! >_< 

And how's your brawl with Koga? Or are you not there yet...? [/quote]
 Well, I'm still training for him. I'm glad to say I have an arsenal of Ground- and Physic- move to take him down. *sips more coffee* Do you have to go to Fuschia before Saffron, because I forget how to get in. (Water+Gaurd=not working)


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar!I WILL AVE YOUR HEAD FOR THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll "ave" my head, hm?
Click to expand...

 You know what I mean.


I WANT MY BOOZKA


----------



## Grawr

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Why hello, Gengar. How's Pokemon coming? *sips coffee*


    

Quite well, m' friend. *sips coffee* I am currently in Silph Co. trying to stop Team Rocket...It's taking a lot of time. I was training my Venonat to evolve into a Venomoth, only to realize that it can't learn fly! >_< 

And how's your brawl with Koga? Or are you not there yet...? [/quote]
Well, I'm still training for him. I'm glad to say I have an arsenal of Ground- and Physic- move to take him down. *sips more coffee* Do you have to go to Fuschia before Saffron, because I forget how to get in. (Water+Gaurd=not working) [/quote]
 Well, I'm not entirely sure where those places are...

But all I know is, I ussualy go and beat Koga before I go and beat Sabrina...although I'm pretty sure thats out-of-order. *sips more coffee*

Does that answer the question? As I said I'm not entirely sure, but I believe Sabrina is in Saffron, Koga is in Fuschia, right?


----------



## SL92

Yes, it is. I usually go in that order too, but in Pokemon Blue I went to Sabrina first. *crosses legs professionally*


----------



## Grawr

[quote="Shadow_] Yes, it is. I usually go in that order too, but in Pokemon Blue I went to Sabrina first. *crosses legs professionally* [/quote]
 
:huh:			 Wait... In your post before...your saying you can't get to Saffron City?


----------



## SL92

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Yes, it is. I usually go in that order too, but in Pokemon Blue I went to Sabrina first. *crosses legs professionally*


  
:huh:			 Wait... In your post before...your saying you can't get to Saffron City? [/quote]
 Yes. I tried giving the guards water, but the just won't let me through.


----------



## Grawr

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Yes, it is. I usually go in that order too, but in Pokemon Blue I went to Sabrina first. *crosses legs professionally*


  
:huh:			 Wait... In your post before...your saying you can't get to Saffron City? [/quote]
Yes. I tried giving the guards water, but the just won't let me through. [/quote]
Oh!! 

You have to go to the city that Erika is in, find the Pokemon Mansion (or something like that), go in, and talk to the old lady. She will give you some tea, and give that to the guard.


----------



## SL92

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_] Yes, it is. I usually go in that order too, but in Pokemon Blue I went to Sabrina first. *crosses legs professionally*
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:			 Wait... In your post before...your saying you can't get to Saffron City?
Click to expand...

Yes. I tried giving the guards water, but the just won't let me through. [/quote]
Oh!! 

You have to go to the city that Erika is in, find the Pokemon Mansion (or something like that), go in, and talk to the old lady. She will give you some tea, and give that to the guard.    			 [/quote]
 Oh yeah, I remember it changed since Pokemon Blue. Thank you, Gengar. *Sips hot chocolate* Hey, Gengar! You stole my coffee!


----------



## Grawr

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_] Yes, it is. I usually go in that order too, but in Pokemon Blue I went to Sabrina first. *crosses legs professionally*
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:			 Wait... In your post before...your saying you can't get to Saffron City?
Click to expand...

Yes. I tried giving the guards water, but the just won't let me through. [/quote]
Oh!! 

You have to go to the city that Erika is in, find the Pokemon Mansion (or something like that), go in, and talk to the old lady. She will give you some tea, and give that to the guard.    			 [/quote]
Oh yeah, I remember it changed since Pokemon Blue. Thank you, Gengar. *Sips hot chocolate* Hey, Gengar! You stole my coffee! [/quote]
 

*runs away*


----------



## Triforce3force

*sips hot chocolate*  By the by....I hired Termina Cafe a new lawyer.  He can mow down any and all opponents....and...erm....defend justice!  ...and looks good doing it

PRESENT! PICTURE!








....How many of you saw that coming?      


....And just so this is on topic....*runs off to bake cookies*


----------



## MGMT

*takes homing chip out of neck*

*sneaks into weapons control*

*points cannons a mars*

*shoots*

What now Mars... yeah you want to laugh at us.. ill laugh back :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27

*jumps insinde into a chair, drinks coffee and ancts like never left*

quite good quite good

*sips*


----------



## Triforce3force

*sips hot chocolate*

Sipping cups of steaming hot liquid is certainly popular nowadays, eh?


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *sips hot chocolate*
> 
> Sipping cups of steaming hot liquid is certainly popular nowadays, eh?


 It seems so...

*sips*


----------



## Sporge27

What is with the Pokemon.... start fire red or something


----------



## Gabby

*Sips hot coffe*



Yes I love hot coffe.


----------



## dragonflamez

*eats British people*


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *eats British people*


 ummm ewwww......

I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....


----------



## dragonflamez

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats British people*
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ewwww......
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....
Click to expand...

 Sipping makes me angry.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats British people*
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ewwww......
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sipping makes me angry.
Click to expand...

 I'll sip you!

*shakes fist*


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats British people*
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ewwww......
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sipping makes me angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sip you!
> 
> *shakes fist*
Click to expand...

 Well Sporge, if I recall, you once at a certain person at one point in time.

Actually, plenty of people did.

 :r  :mez:


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats British people*
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ewwww......
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sipping makes me angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sip you!
> 
> *shakes fist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Sporge, if I recall, you once at a certain person at one point in time.
> 
> Actually, plenty of people did.
> 
> :r  :mez:
Click to expand...

 did what?
I'm not mad at people sipping I am mad at people mad at sipping ....


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats British people*
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ewwww......
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sipping makes me angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sip you!
> 
> *shakes fist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Sporge, if I recall, you once at a certain person at one point in time.
> 
> Actually, plenty of people did.
> 
> :r  :mez:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what?
> I'm not mad at people sipping I am mad at people mad at sipping ....
Click to expand...

 Well, I quoted the wrong thing. >_< 

Pretend I quoted it when you said "eewwwwwwww" when DF ate the british people.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eats British people*
> 
> 
> 
> ummm ewwww......
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking with that one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sipping makes me angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sip you!
> 
> *shakes fist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Sporge, if I recall, you once at a certain person at one point in time.
> 
> Actually, plenty of people did.
> 
> :r  :mez:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did what?
> I'm not mad at people sipping I am mad at people mad at sipping ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I quoted the wrong thing. >_<
> 
> Pretend I quoted it when you said "eewwwwwwww" when DF ate the british people.
Click to expand...

 you don't think eating British people is eww?  You cannibal.  :angry:


----------



## Grawr

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> you don't think eating British people is eww? You cannibal. :angry:


Thats not at all what I think...

I'M SAYING YOUR A CANNIBAL TOO SPORGE!!!!!


Remember when you, and everyone else were eating ME?     

There isnt much difference between eating british people and eating me (americans)...


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think eating British people is eww? You cannibal. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not at all what I think...
> 
> I'M SAYING YOUR A CANNIBAL TOO SPORGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Remember when you, and everyone else were eating ME?
> 
> There isnt much difference between eating british people and eating me (americans)...
Click to expand...

   			 but you were candy not flesh... you shovel man!


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think eating British people is eww? You cannibal. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not at all what I think...
> 
> I'M SAYING YOUR A CANNIBAL TOO SPORGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Remember when you, and everyone else were eating ME?
> 
> There isnt much difference between eating british people and eating me (americans)...
Click to expand...

 But you were candy :3


----------



## Grawr

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think eating British people is eww?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

either way let's all stop eating people....


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> either way let's all stop eating people....


 Sporge...is it just me or did you get your name changed to lowercase letters after the "S"...

Or was it always like that?   
:huh:


----------



## Sporge27

_It will forever be a mystery!_

 :evillaugh:


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:


 Not really. You changed it.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You changed it.
Click to expand...

 But mods cannot change names!      

How could I?


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You changed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mods cannot change names!
> 
> How could I?
Click to expand...

 The same way everyone else changes their names.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You changed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mods cannot change names!
> 
> How could I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way everyone else changes their names.
Click to expand...

 Well in that case I will just have to have your name changed to 'the man with the ugly butt'.  How would you like that?  I don't thin you would


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You changed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mods cannot change names!
> 
> How could I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way everyone else changes their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well in that case I will just have to have your name changed to 'the man with the ugly butt'.  How would you like that?  I don't thin you would
Click to expand...

 My butt is so pretty.... D:


----------



## Triforce3force

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You changed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mods cannot change names!
> 
> How could I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way everyone else changes their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well in that case I will just have to have your name changed to 'the man with the ugly butt'.  How would you like that?  I don't thin you would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My butt is so pretty.... D:
Click to expand...

 0_o.  Okaaay....this is going in a strange direction.....


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It will forever be a mystery!_
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. You changed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mods cannot change names!
> 
> How could I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way everyone else changes their names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well in that case I will just have to have your name changed to 'the man with the ugly butt'.  How would you like that?  I don't thin you would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My butt is so pretty.... D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_o.  Okaaay....this is going in a strange direction.....
Click to expand...

 Nonsense. We always talk about my shiney heinie.


----------



## Sporge27

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>OBJECTION!</big></big></big></big></big>

I am keeping an objection in my Ctrl C to use it when I feel.


----------



## Triforce3force

Pshaw.  That's nothing!











 Beat that!  I keep an objection link on my notes to self on my controls.


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Pshaw.  That's nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that!  I keep an objection ]
> 
> 
> That gave me an idea...
> 
> That "Objection" should be in your sig, to the left of ol' Edgeworth.


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Pshaw.  That's nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that!  I keep an objection ]
> let me try that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo feels good!


----------



## Grawr

...*cant resist*...






..... = )


----------



## dragonflamez

OBJECTION!


----------



## Sporge27

Say what do you guys here think of my current sig?  and do you know what it is?

I thought I would ask here where people actually look instead of my gallery


----------



## Triforce3force

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Say what do you guys here think of my current sig?  and do you know what it is?
> 
> I thought I would ask here where people actually look instead of my gallery


 I like it!  I've seen that character somewhere....I'm pretty sure he's from Dragon Ball Z, or something.


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Say what do you guys here think of my current sig?  and do you know what it is?
> 
> I thought I would ask here where people actually look instead of my gallery


 it looks like an eval link


----------



## Sporge27

well it is a 3-D version of Magus from Chrono Trigger Resurection which is a canceled project that some fans of the original game were making (sqaure made them stop    
:'(				 )....  the reason it looks like DBZ is because in the PS version of CT there were scenes made by the guy who draws DBZ, so the now 3-d characters still resemble those


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Say what do you guys here think of my current sig? and do you know what it is?
> 
> I thought I would ask here where people actually look instead of my gallery


It looks like somethin' outta' DBZ...am I right or wrong?

I like it.

EDIT: Whoa...sorry...didn't read the posts above.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what do you guys here think of my current sig? and do you know what it is?
> 
> I thought I would ask here where people actually look instead of my gallery
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somethin' outta' DBZ...am I right or wrong?
> 
> I like it.
> 
> EDIT: Whoa...sorry...didn't read the posts above.
Click to expand...

 yeah... I just said why it was like dbz but not....


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what do you guys here think of my current sig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

h43r: Everyone get on your toes.... keep yo0ur eyes peeled.. i think a super criminal is afoot lurking somewhere in TBT possibly in this very cafe... silverware is missing (note:silverware could in fact be plastic...) I lost that wedding cake somewhere....  hmmm anything else mising *looks over waiter door*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THE GOLDEN AXE IS GONE!!!!

WE NEED A GUMSHOE!!!!


----------



## Grawr

*runs to find Mr. Gumshoe*

Sir...I don't know his location at the moment, though we do have that Prosecuter Edgeworth Tri hired, maybe he knows...


----------



## Carmen San Diego

*sneaks out with axe and take off in hot air balloon*


----------



## Grawr

Carmen San Diego said:
			
		

> *sneaks out with axe and take off in hot air balloon*


 *JAW DROPS*

...

WHAT THE HECK WAS THAT?!


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Carmen San Diego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sneaks out with axe and take off in hot air balloon*
> 
> 
> 
> *JAW DROPS*
> 
> ...
> 
> WHAT THE HECK WAS THAT?!
Click to expand...

 OH NOES!!!!
the master thief Carmen San Diego!!!!

*dramatically runs out shaking fists in the air*

WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CARMEN SAN DIEGO!!!!!


We need to catch her!!!


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen San Diego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sneaks out with axe and take off in hot air balloon*
> 
> 
> 
> *JAW DROPS*
> 
> ...
> 
> WHAT THE HECK WAS THAT?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NOES!!!!
> the master thief Carmen San Diego!!!!
> 
> *dramatically runs out shaking fists in the air*
> 
> WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CARMEN SAN DIEGO!!!!!
> 
> 
> We need to catch her!!!
Click to expand...

 *runs in circles randomly*

But...But what can we do? Do we have any flying machines of any kind?!


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen San Diego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sneaks out with axe and take off in hot air balloon*
> 
> 
> 
> *JAW DROPS*
> 
> ...
> 
> WHAT THE HECK WAS THAT?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NOES!!!!
> the master thief Carmen San Diego!!!!
> 
> *dramatically runs out shaking fists in the air*
> 
> WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CARMEN SAN DIEGO!!!!!
> 
> 
> We need to catch her!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *runs in circles randomly*
> 
> But...But what can we do? Do we have any flying machines of any kind?!
Click to expand...

 GOOD IDEA!!!!
*pushes big red button*
*cafe starts shaking and eventually lifts off*


----------



## dragonflamez

I can fly.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I can fly.


    			 oh right... but we are already in this giant flying cafe now.... *sirens start sounding*
uh oh.....seems the stabilizers are out.....
I don't see this ending well *cafe turns upside down*
 I LUV UGUYS! *CRAAAAASH*



*unconscious*


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fly.
> 
> 
> 
> oh right... but we are already in this giant flying cafe now.... *sirens start sounding*
> uh oh.....seems the stabilizers are out.....
> I don't see this ending well *cafe turns upside down*
> I LUV UGUYS! *CRAAAAASH*
> 
> 
> 
> *unconscious*
Click to expand...

 *jumps out with god powers*


/bringSprogebacktolive.hax.exe


Win!


----------



## Grawr

*bunnies repair already robotic body*

Whoa...good thing for those rabbits...


----------



## Gabby

Fish is leaving TBT.....we will miss him...


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Fish is leaving TBT.....we will miss him...


 Blah blah, old news.

*runs around in robot pants.*


----------



## Gabby

Do you think I should make a new RP?


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Do you think I should make a new RP?


 +++MELON MELON MELON+++


----------



## Justin

+++BUGGER BUGGER BUGGER+++


----------



## dragonflamez

Justin125 said:
			
		

> +++BUGGER BUGGER BUGGER+++


 +++OUT OF CHEESE ERROR+++ +++REDO FROM START+++


----------



## Sporge27

*wakes up*

DF you idiot, i wasn't dead I was unconscious duh.


Now where was I .... O RIGHT THAT DAR N THEIF!
AND THE CAFE IS IN RUINS!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Well I think I will put up a warrant for Carmen sometime, but for now I need to rebuild...


----------



## Gabby

I gots a  some tables we can use


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I gots a  some tables we can use


 Tables from where? You don't work here...do you?


----------



## Gabby

I work here.Atleast I think I do...


----------



## dragonflamez

*fixes tablez with mind*


----------



## Triforce3force

*sits down in a corner with a stack of Fullmetal Alchemist DVDs, and a large TV*



This'll be my Spring Break!


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *sits down in a corner with a stack of Fullmetal Alchemist DVDs, and a large TV*
> 
> 
> 
> This'll be my Spring Break!


    			 I only have the movie...


----------



## Grawr

I was just takin' a look at the staff here, and a lot of them are un-active...or never active.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> I was just takin' a look at the staff here, and a lot of them are un-active...or never active.


 ummmm...... Just don't look in the freezer.....


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just takin' a look at the staff here, and a lot of them are un-active...or never active.
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm...... Just don't look in the freezer.....
Click to expand...

    

*closes freezer door with shifty eyes*


----------



## MGMT

Is it just me or are we less random as ever?    
:'(


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or are we less random as ever?    
:'(


 You didn't think the Carmen SanDiego thing was random?

*opens door and raging bulls dash in and kidnapp random people, then fly off to Germany*

How was that for Randomness, then?


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are we less random as ever?    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't think the Carmen SanDiego thing was random?
> 
> *opens door and raging bulls dash in and kidnapp random people, then fly off to Germany*
> 
> How was that for Randomness, then?
Click to expand...

 I told you to keep those German flying bulls locked up in the circus tent!

 <_< You don't want to end up in the freezer do you? :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are we less random as ever?    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't think the Carmen SanDiego thing was random?
> 
> *opens door and raging bulls dash in and kidnapp random people, then fly off to Germany*
> 
> How was that for Randomness, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to keep those German flying bulls locked up in the circus tent!
> 
> <_< You don't want to end up in the freezer do you? :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

((rofl!))

Ermm...

Uhh...


*picks up mop and starts sweeping humbily*


----------



## Sporge27

*sigh* 

I guess I need to do everything.  
*smacks a green parrot that squawks causing a pirate to recite a strange shanty that causes the bull to fly back from Germany into the circus tent the strangely appeared*

*moves giant banana in front of tent opening*

There all locked.

How is that for random?


----------



## Grawr

Yeah, Sporge...you take the cake for randomness.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sporge...you take the cake for randomness.


 That is right I did *eats cake*


----------



## MGMT

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *takes homing chip out of neck*
> 
> *sneaks into weapons control*
> 
> *points cannons a mars*
> 
> *shoots*
> 
> What now Mars... yeah you want to laugh at us.. ill laugh back :evillaugh:


Gengar this is wut i call a true random masterpiece

yeas sporge is like a random lightyear away from us


----------



## dragonflamez

I made you a muffin, but I eated it.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.


 was it via osmosis?


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.
> 
> 
> 
> was it via osmosis?
Click to expand...

 I never tell.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.
> 
> 
> 
> was it via osmosis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never tell.
Click to expand...

 THEN I HATE YOU :angry: 

*throws fork*

there!  now you might want to look up "fork in lung" in your medical dictionary!


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.
> 
> 
> 
> was it via osmosis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEN I HATE YOU :angry:
> 
> *throws fork*
> 
> there!  now you might want to look up "fork in lung" in your medical dictionary!
Click to expand...

 Lung are for the week. I became immortal long ago.


----------



## Triforce3force

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.
> 
> 
> 
> was it via osmosis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEN I HATE YOU :angry:
> 
> *throws fork*
> 
> there!  now you might want to look up "fork in lung" in your medical dictionary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lung are for the week. I became immortal long ago.
Click to expand...

 Immortal?  Really, now?  How, per chance, did that happen>    
:huh:


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.
> 
> 
> 
> was it via osmosis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEN I HATE YOU :angry:
> 
> *throws fork*
> 
> there!  now you might want to look up "fork in lung" in your medical dictionary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lung are for the week. I became immortal long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immortal?  Really, now?  How, per chance, did that happen>    
:huh:
Click to expand...

 I'm a god of my own interdimensional plane of existance. Immortatily just happens.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you a muffin, but I eated it.
> 
> 
> 
> was it via osmosis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEN I HATE YOU :angry:
> 
> *throws fork*
> 
> there!  now you might want to look up "fork in lung" in your medical dictionary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lung are for the week. I became immortal long ago.
Click to expand...

 Well then I will need to find your weekness everything immortal has somethng that serves as his Achilles' heel....
*stabs heel*

*throws in mount doom*

*injects with anti god poison juice like in Hercules*

*Searches for long periods of time to find artifacts that could house pieces of his soul and destroys them*

*Deposits cursed Aztec gold into a treasure chest*

*now finally stabs in heart with a wooden stake then shoots with silver bullets, and  calls the ghostbusters.*

There one of those things should have worked....


----------



## Zelandonia

Sorry, the Ghostbusters were busy. Can I help?


----------



## MGMT

Has anyone beat God of War 2
if not i have, immortality means you can never die of old age

A god can be killed by a stab through the heart but only through the heart


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Has anyone beat God of War 2
> if not i have, immortality means you can never die of old age
> 
> A god can be killed by a stab through the heart but only through the heart


 Fine.

I can never die, I am one of the fundemental forces of the universe.


----------



## MGMT

We can still lock you in chains to hold up the gate way to hell for all eternity

or would you rater carry Pandoras temple on your back through the Sahara Desert till the sand eats the flesh off your bones?

Yes i know alot more about Greek religion then im supposed to.


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> We can still lock you in chains to hold up the gate way to hell for all eternity
> 
> or would you rater carry Pandoras temple on your back through the Sahara Desert till the sand eats the flesh off your bones?
> 
> Yes i know alot more about Greek religion then im supposed to.


 Those places suck.

And whatever I will happens, so capturing me is impossible.


----------



## MGMT

It worked against the Titans it shall work against you. or would you rater me take out the blade of Olympus the sword that ended the great titan war. The sword has all the power of the gods infused within it.

"I am one of the fundemental forces of the universe"

Gaia was one of the fundemental forces of the universe she suffered the worst task to hold up the entire world. as mother earth


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> It worked against the Titans it shall work against you. or would you rater me take out the blade of Olympus the sword that ended the great titan war. The sword has all the power of the gods infused within it.
> 
> "I am one of the fundemental forces of the universe"
> 
> Gaia was one of the fundemental forces of the universe she suffered the worst task to hold up the entire world. as mother earth


 I never said this universe.


----------



## MGMT

if it wasnt this universe you wouldnt be here right now.


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> if it wasnt this universe you wouldnt be here right now.


 Blasphemy.


----------



## MGMT

by the way you said your one of the powers pick your power and choose wisely :r 

i know which one i would pick


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> by the way you said your one of the powers pick your power and choose wisely :r
> 
> i know which one i would pick


 Foolish mortal.

I dont pick.


----------



## Sporge27

I think Atlas was the one holding up the world....


and um   yeah this is going too far.....
Besides here I pwn u all. 


 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Triforce3force

I shall be taking time off from my duties here until Sunday, as I'm going to visit my grandparents.    
^_^


----------



## Micah

Have fun, Tri.


----------



## Grawr

Sporge...is the Termina still in ruins from the whole flying away-Carmen SanDiego thing?


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge...is the Termina still in ruins from the whole flying away-Carmen SanDiego thing?


 yeah i mean to put out a warrant for her soon.....


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge...is the Termina still in ruins from the whole flying away-Carmen SanDiego thing?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i mean to put out a warrant for her soon.....
Click to expand...

 Spaorge get me my Bazooka....I need to blow up somethin


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge...is the Termina still in ruins from the whole flying away-Carmen SanDiego thing?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i mean to put out a warrant for her soon.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spaorge get me my Bazooka....I need to blow up somethin
Click to expand...

 well after I crashed the cafe... well I can't seem to find.... oh wait here it is!  and there is some over here, and here and here!!

*hands several little pieces of bazooka to Gabby*  

there you go!


----------



## dragonflamez

ITS QUANTUM!!!


----------



## Grawr

Sporge, shouldn't we call up some repairmen of somekind? A busted, crashed cafe won't be getting us many customers...I assume.


----------



## Sporge27

TOO LATE!!!
IT IS ALREADY FREE PIE DAY!!!!!

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small> APRIL FOOLS!  Note: any pies consumed are made of mud and other unpleasant things, by consuming them you agree not to sue</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> TOO LATE!!!
> IT IS ALREADY FREE PIE DAY!!!!!
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small> APRIL FOOLS!  Note: any pies consumed are made of mud and other unpleasant things, by consuming them you agree not to sue</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


     

Okay, sounds good to me, then. *begins serving pies to random people walking by*


----------



## Gabby

MY BOOZKA!I DIDNT EVEN HAVE INSURENCE ON IT!Oh well time to get another.


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> MY BOOZKA!I DIDNT EVEN HAVE INSURENCE ON IT!Oh well time to get another.


 Do you work here...?

If not, would you like a pie?

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin

*reverses pie back at gengar*


----------



## Grawr

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *reverses pie back at gengar*


 *AAAAAHHHHHGHGHHHHHHHHH!*

*falls back in pain*

...

*Gets up*

Good thing I'm completely robotic, a mere pie can't harm me!


----------



## dragonflamez

*opens a Quantum Generator in the cafe*


Hurrah! It's QUANTUM!!!

*words melt into pudding*


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *opens a Quantum Generator in the cafe*
> 
> 
> Hurrah! It's QUANTUM!!!
> 
> *words melt into pudding*


 Hey how about you open your cafe here DF?


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *opens a Quantum Generator in the cafe*
> 
> 
> Hurrah! It's QUANTUM!!!
> 
> *words melt into pudding*


 *eats pudding*

*shuts off Generator*

No Quantum...


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *opens a Quantum Generator in the cafe*
> 
> 
> Hurrah! It's QUANTUM!!!
> 
> *words melt into pudding*
> 
> 
> 
> *eats pudding*
> 
> *shuts off Generator*
> 
> No Quantum...
Click to expand...

 It's Quantum!
It needs no generator!

It just is!

*Quantum shifts the cafe to another reality.*


----------



## Sporge27

ummmm quantum is just things and forces we cannot actually see like a photon or gravity..... (technically you could see light, but it is an exception to the rule.)   
-_-


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ummmm quantum is just things and forces we cannot actually see like a photon or gravity..... (technically you could see light, but it is an exception to the rule.)   
-_-


 Ha! In your dimension, yes.
This is DRAGON QUANTUM!

*claps hands, and jelly appears*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

woah. its been a while...

*cleans all distruction, and other*


----------



## Grawr

Yeah, Sporge...lets get this place cleaned up.

*calls repairmen*


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sporge...lets get this place cleaned up.
> 
> *calls repairmen*


 OH NO THE EMERGANCEY BOMB IS GOING TO GO OFF IN 4:00!


----------



## Triforce3force

*calls in Jack Bauer to diffuse the bomb*

*bomb diffuses*

"Now go back to being awesome, Jack"


----------



## Sporge27

But i didn't set the emergency bomb.... besides the emergency bomb only takes out competition... <_<


----------



## Zelandonia

Hehehe...

*Sets up cold fusion bomb*

*Sets bomb to activate in 3:14*

*Locks bomb's control panel with a biometric scanner lock*

*Runs away*


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Hehehe...
> 
> *Sets up cold fusion bomb*
> 
> *Sets bomb to activate in 3:14*
> 
> *Locks bomb's control panel with a biometric scanner lock*
> 
> *Runs away*


 *Eats everything Zel just mentioned*

*EXPLODES*

*bunnies repair robotic body*

Nice try, Zel.


----------



## Triforce3force

*changes hair in Wild World*

...wow.  With my new hair, and my custom design, I look like Edgeworth! (Besides the gender, of course) Cool!  :lol:


----------



## MGMT

Muffins is made of chocolate right...

*burps up fur and internal organs*


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Muffins is made of chocolate right...
> 
> *burps up fur and internal organs*


 That wasn't muffins... if it was it would have eaten it's way out by now.  You probably ate the poisonous newt I made wear a bunny suit for Easter...


----------



## dragonflamez

Newts, contrary to popular belief, are one of the few things that arent my minions.


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins is made of chocolate right...
> 
> *burps up fur and internal organs*
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't muffins... if it was it would have eaten it's way out by now.  You probably ate the poisonous newt I made wear a bunny suit for Easter...
Click to expand...

 Ah yes, the ol' poisinous newt wearing a bunny suit. He wont be forgotten.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins is made of chocolate right...
> 
> *burps up fur and internal organs*
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't muffins... if it was it would have eaten it's way out by now.  You probably ate the poisonous newt I made wear a bunny suit for Easter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, the ol' poisinous newt wearing a bunny suit. He wont be forgotten.
Click to expand...

 Who?.....................
.....anyway......

*drinks coffee*


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins is made of chocolate right...
> 
> *burps up fur and internal organs*
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't muffins... if it was it would have eaten it's way out by now.  You probably ate the poisonous newt I made wear a bunny suit for Easter...
Click to expand...

 yea poor ohe333 we dont care about you


the newt is more important


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins is made of chocolate right...
> 
> *burps up fur and internal organs*
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't muffins... if it was it would have eaten it's way out by now.  You probably ate the poisonous newt I made wear a bunny suit for Easter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea poor ohe333 we dont care about you
> 
> 
> the newt is more important
Click to expand...

 Clearly.

Who are you for that matter and what newt do you speak of?



say.... who am I for that matter.....?

Where am I....?


----------



## dragonflamez

I AM ME LULZZZZ

*pours coffee and it floats up onto the ceiling.*


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I AM ME LULZZZZ
> 
> *pours coffee and it floats up onto the ceiling.*


  :angry: you better clean that!


----------



## Carmen San Diego

*drinks coffee*


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ME LULZZZZ
> 
> *pours coffee and it floats up onto the ceiling.*
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: you better clean that!
Click to expand...

 *shoots lazor vision and blows away the coffee stain, and the ceiling*

All clean.


----------



## Kyle

-turns into Owl-

Love me!!!!!     
:'(


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> -turns into Owl-
> 
> Love me!!!!!     
:'(


 **dragonflamez*eats j00

I love the zesty taste!


----------



## Kyle

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -turns into Owl-
> 
> Love me!!!!!    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> **dragonflamez*
Click to expand...


----------



## Grawr

0_0

Wow. Well, no one besides me noticed the Carmen SanDiego coffee-drinkin' thing?

*Takes out bazooka*


----------



## MGMT

thats sporges thing

*drinks coffee*


----------



## Kyle

-takes OHE's thing and eats it-


----------



## MGMT

i dont have a thing

my thing is randomness

and you cant eat randomness


----------



## dragonflamez

Wait, what thing did you peck off?


----------



## Kyle

The thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## Sporge27

Wait a minute....  that was Carmen.... but where did she go?


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> The thing-a-ma-jig.


 Which one?


----------



## MGMT

wow :wacko: 
*confused*


----------



## sunate

:gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidtongue:  :wintergyroid:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidmad: Guess who's back!!! :lol:  :lol: 


ME!!!!


----------



## dragonflamez

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidtongue:  :wintergyroid:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidmad: Guess who's back!!! :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> ME!!!!


 Damn, I thought it was the guy behind you.


----------



## Kyle

Would anyone like to buy a share of this newly found silver mine in Brazil? Listen through this timeshare to find out more!
 :r 

I would like some water pl0x.


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> Would anyone like to buy a share of this newly found silver mine in Brazil? Listen through this timeshare to find out more!
> :r
> 
> I would like some water pl0x.


 *Shoots water out of mouth at j00*

Sig change! Frying Man!


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone like to buy a share of this newly found silver mine in Brazil? Listen through this timeshare to find out more!
> :r
> 
> I would like some water pl0x.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoots water out of mouth at j00*
> 
> Sig change! Frying Man!
Click to expand...

 wow.... I am confuzled by this turn of events... I think I will just work on redecorating....


----------



## Kyle

Nobody ever serves me!!! WHY GOD WHY!!!

Wheres the nachos?


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> Nobody ever serves me!!! WHY GOD WHY!!!
> 
> Wheres the nachos?


 I just gave you yo wata, foo!

Chili oder nein?


----------



## Kyle

Wheres the bread? I want bread.


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> Wheres the bread? I want bread.


 Vas!? I THOUGHT YOU WANTED CHILI!!!

+++OUT OF BREAD ERROR>>>>+++REDO FROM START+++


----------



## Kyle

I'll make my own restuaraunt then! Pssht! It will be teh ownage before I sell it to McDonalds.


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> I'll make my own restuaraunt then! Pssht! It will be teh ownage before I sell it to McDonalds.


 Bad-up-bup-bup-bah.......we sew u.

*patches up hole in the ceiling with um.....meat.*


----------



## Kyle

Will you still serve me when my tum-tum cries?


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> Will you still serve me when my tum-tum cries?


 If you choose something that doesnt make my hard drive reboot.


----------



## Kyle

I would like the...

Donut with a hot sauce filling where the filling is founded in Brazil where the dough is found in Russia where it was made by a guy named Joe who lived in Austrialia but moved to the Phillipenes. Then a nice mocha latte where the beans are from the deepest jungle where the plant was blue where a tiger passed it on July 27th 1998 where the grass is damp jussst right.


----------



## dragonflamez

Ok.

*uses Quantum Generator in forehead to pop out Kyle's order*

It's amazing! It's Quantum!


I dont even work here. ^__^


----------



## Kyle

Teh evil.

I need to think of a catchy name of the restaurant.

Cafe fish is out.
Dragons Yuan is out.
We need a new one to go to when Termina is getting dull. Then you head back to Termina and get excited!

Then its sexy party time.


----------



## dragonflamez

Kyle said:
			
		

> Teh evil.
> 
> I need to think of a catchy name of the restaurant.
> 
> Cafe fish is out.
> Dragons Yuan is out.
> We need a new one to go to when Termina is getting dull. Then you head back to Termina and get excited!
> 
> Then its sexy party time.


 All-a day is-a sexy Party Day!

Sexy Cafe. It's Sexy!


*watches sexy recordings on inside of eyeball#5.


----------



## Grawr

Wow...this has definately got to be the most random thread ever to hit the earth.


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wow...this has definately got to be the most random thread ever to hit the earth.


 <big><big><big><big><big>DAMN STRAIGHT!!



FDJFDSJfdsjl;dsjdsjl;dsaDSfdsa a fjk a$#kre;'fkbs$#QW#65</big></big></big>


----------



## MGMT

you have the right to remain silent, everything you say will be stupid....


----------



## Triforce3force

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wow...this has definately got to be the most random thread ever to hit the earth.


 Of course!  We have page-long conversations about Phoenix Wright one miuntes, and are engaging in random battles the next!  What's not to love?


----------



## Furry Sparks

*peaks in*

ok, now before I come in... is there anything here that will eat me instead of me eating it?


----------



## UltraByte

T_T This spam cafe is still alive?


----------



## Grawr

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *peaks in*
> 
> ok, now before I come in... is there anything here that will eat me instead of me eating it?


 Just watch out for the rampaging bull things from Germany...though I think Sporge already locked them away in the Circus tent...


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *peaks in*
> 
> ok, now before I come in... is there anything here that will eat me instead of me eating it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch out for the rampaging bull things from Germany...though I think Sporge already locked them away in the Circus tent...
Click to expand...

 Yeah, but what about DF and those giant snakes that I let out... I mean, that I kept in their cages and they can't get out.

Oh, whatever.

*walks in*


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *peaks in*
> 
> ok, now before I come in... is there anything here that will eat me instead of me eating it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch out for the rampaging bull things from Germany...though I think Sporge already locked them away in the Circus tent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but what about DF and those giant snakes that I let out... I mean, that I kept in their cages and they can't get out.
> 
> Oh, whatever.
> 
> *walks in*
Click to expand...

 : D

*Evil Grin*

Oh Zeeeee Effffffff!!! I'm coooming forrrrrrrrr youuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *peaks in*
> 
> ok, now before I come in... is there anything here that will eat me instead of me eating it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch out for the rampaging bull things from Germany...though I think Sporge already locked them away in the Circus tent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but what about DF and those giant snakes that I let out... I mean, that I kept in their cages and they can't get out.
> 
> Oh, whatever.
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D
> 
> *Evil Grin*
> 
> Oh Zeeeee Effffffff!!! I'm coooming forrrrrrrrr youuuuuuuuuuuu!!
Click to expand...

O_O

Uhh... I Think I'll be going now. 

*starts to slowly move toward the door*


----------



## dragonflamez

*Teleports Door away*

It's Quantum! Enjoi! Enjoy! It's Quantum!!

*starts smoking and sparks fly out of head*



REINSTAL DISK ERROR +++QUANTUM OVER USE DRIVE INNITIATED<<UNIT WILL SELF DISTUCT IS 4 GLOTICHT FDHGL:FD's. +++


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *Teleports Door away*
> 
> It's Quantum! Enjoi! Enjoy! It's Quantum!!
> 
> *starts smoking and sparks fly out of head*
> 
> 
> 
> REINSTAL DISK ERROR +++QUANTUM OVER USE DRIVE INNITIATED<<UNIT WILL SELF DISTUCT IS 4 GLOTICHT FDHGL:FD's. +++


I would be more glad that happened, but Now there's no door. 

And I doubt sporge would like me blowing a hole in the wall D=


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teleports Door away*
> 
> It's Quantum! Enjoi! Enjoy! It's Quantum!!
> 
> *starts smoking and sparks fly out of head*
> 
> 
> 
> REINSTAL DISK ERROR +++QUANTUM OVER USE DRIVE INNITIATED<<UNIT WILL SELF DISTUCT IS 4 GLOTICHT FDHGL:FD's. +++
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more glad that happened, but Now there's no door.
> 
> And I doubt sporge would like me blowing a hole in the wall D=
Click to expand...

 ++++OUT OF BEANS ERROR>> PLEEZ INSTALL CHILI AND REBPOOOOTED+++


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teleports Door away*
> 
> It's Quantum! Enjoi! Enjoy! It's Quantum!!
> 
> *starts smoking and sparks fly out of head*
> 
> 
> 
> REINSTAL DISK ERROR +++QUANTUM OVER USE DRIVE INNITIATED<<UNIT WILL SELF DISTUCT IS 4 GLOTICHT FDHGL:FD's. +++
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more glad that happened, but Now there's no door.
> 
> And I doubt sporge would like me blowing a hole in the wall D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ++++OUT OF BEANS ERROR>> PLEEZ INSTALL CHILI AND REBPOOOOTED+++
Click to expand...

 *opens DF's head and pours chili inside* 

=D


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teleports Door away*
> 
> It's Quantum! Enjoi! Enjoy! It's Quantum!!
> 
> *starts smoking and sparks fly out of head*
> 
> 
> 
> REINSTAL DISK ERROR +++QUANTUM OVER USE DRIVE INNITIATED<<UNIT WILL SELF DISTUCT IS 4 GLOTICHT FDHGL:FD's. +++
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more glad that happened, but Now there's no door.
> 
> And I doubt sporge would like me blowing a hole in the wall D=
Click to expand...

 Yes I would...

@ Ultra we never died for spam lives foreva!

Also I think DF has been glitching an alwful lot lately, I better get this antivirus program in him.  *inserts Edgar virus hunter program into DF's mouth*

Lets just see how infected he really is...


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teleports Door away*
> 
> It's Quantum! Enjoi! Enjoy! It's Quantum!!
> 
> *starts smoking and sparks fly out of head*
> 
> 
> 
> REINSTAL DISK ERROR +++QUANTUM OVER USE DRIVE INNITIATED<<UNIT WILL SELF DISTUCT IS 4 GLOTICHT FDHGL:FD's. +++
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more glad that happened, but Now there's no door.
> 
> And I doubt sporge would like me blowing a hole in the wall D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would...
> 
> @ Ultra we never died for spam lives foreva!
> 
> Also I think DF has been glitching an alwful lot lately, I better get this antivirus program in him.  *inserts Edgar virus hunter program into DF's mouth*
> 
> Lets just see how infected he really is...
Click to expand...

 You have 12,834 viruses!  A new record!


----------



## dragonflamez

Printer on fire.    The procedure failed with the following error: The command completed successfully.

    Not enough memory to display this dialog.

    Error: Keyboard not found. Press F1 to continue.     Your mouse is not working, please click here to acknowledge.

    Cannot delete tmp150_3.tmp: There is not enough free disk space. Delete one or more files to free disk space, and then try again.

    Unexpected error, quitting.  An Internet error occurred.DF has found an unknown device and is installing a driver for it.     Your system shell has changed. The Compaq software will work with your new shell, but the new shell will not work with your Compaq software. Do you wish to keep your Compaq software working? Click yes if you are unsure.

    Error 0000: No errors found, restarting computer.  You need to supply a fax number in order for your request not to receive fax notifications to be processed.


BLLEPP BLLEPPP BLEPPP

System Cleansed. Harddrive Reebooting


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Printer on fire.    The procedure failed with the following error: The command completed successfully.
> 
> Not enough memory to display this dialog.
> 
> Error: Keyboard not found. Press F1 to continue.     Your mouse is not working, please click here to acknowledge.
> 
> Cannot delete tmp150_3.tmp: There is not enough free disk space. Delete one or more files to free disk space, and then try again.
> 
> Unexpected error, quitting.  An Internet error occurred.DF has found an unknown device and is installing a driver for it.     Your system shell has changed. The Compaq software will work with your new shell, but the new shell will not work with your Compaq software. Do you wish to keep your Compaq software working? Click yes if you are unsure.
> 
> Error 0000: No errors found, restarting computer.  You need to supply a fax number in order for your request not to receive fax notifications to be processed.
> 
> 
> BLLEPP BLLEPPP BLEPPP
> 
> System Cleansed. Harddrive Reebooting


 Printer on fire is a linux error i think.

And I swear i've got something like keyboard not detected, press f1.

So uh... are you still malfunctioning?


----------



## Sporge27

oh dear this could be bad.


----------



## dragonflamez

I'm good, k?


----------



## Triforce3force

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm good, k?


 Sure you are.....but just in case....

*surrounds Dragonflamez with firewall*


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, k?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are.....but just in case....
> 
> *surrounds Dragonflamez with firewall*
Click to expand...

 MY head is a robot, and I can't infect any of you with my VILE DISEASES unless you guys are part machine as well.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm good, k?


 K, good.

Now bring back the door so I can run away leave.


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, k?
> 
> 
> 
> K, good.
> 
> Now bring back the door so I can run away leave.
Click to expand...

 Regret: Command cannot be completed. Quantum Generator unable to locate file /frontdoor.rar. Please try again never.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, k?
> 
> 
> 
> K, good.
> 
> Now bring back the door so I can run away leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regret: Command cannot be completed. Quantum Generator unable to locate file /frontdoor.rar. Please try again never.
Click to expand...

 D=

So... now what do I do? I'm trapped here... and getting kinda bored...


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, k?
> 
> 
> 
> K, good.
> 
> Now bring back the door so I can run away leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regret: Command cannot be completed. Quantum Generator unable to locate file /frontdoor.rar. Please try again never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D=
> 
> So... now what do I do? I'm trapped here... and getting kinda bored...
Click to expand...

 My Quantum Generator disc got erased when they installed the Edgeworth Anti-Virus Program. And unfortuatly, that was the only way to access the front door.

*Creates a Wormhole in the middle of the room, and then one outside*

Here, this wormhole will serve the same purpose and allow you to leave safely.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Here, this wormhole will serve the same purpose and allow you to leave *safely.*


 are you sure? I don't want to end up on some planet filled with dragons or something >_>


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this wormhole will serve the same purpose and allow you to leave *safely.*
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure? I don't want to end up on some planet filled with dragons or something >_>
Click to expand...

 I said Safe.
My Dimensional Portal is activated with my other eye.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Meh, I think I'll stay here. I'm getting kinda hungry, where is a menu? 
**ZELDAFREAK104*looks around the cafe*


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Meh, I think I'll stay here. I'm getting kinda hungry, where is a menu?
> **ZELDAFREAK104* looks around the cafe*


 Iono. I don't really work here, I just kinda hang about.


----------



## Grawr

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I can't infect any of you with my VILE DISEASES unless you guys are part machine as well.


 *gulp*

Yeah...I'm full robot...thanks to the many times I was killed...


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I think I'll stay here. I'm getting kinda hungry, where is a menu?
> **ZELDAFREAK104* looks around the cafe*
> 
> 
> 
> Iono. I don't really work here, I just kinda hang about.
Click to expand...

 why? so you can eat random people? D=


----------



## MGMT

He wouldn't mind


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I think I'll stay here. I'm getting kinda hungry, where is a menu?
> **ZELDAFREAK104* looks around the cafe*
> 
> 
> 
> Iono. I don't really work here, I just kinda hang about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? so you can eat random people? D=
Click to expand...

 Yes.


----------



## MGMT

*trips and falls*


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *trips and falls*


 HOW DARE YOU SOIL MY FLOOR!

*cleans up with a mop bucket.*


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trips and falls*
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DARE YOU SOIL MY FLOOR!
> 
> *cleans up with a mop bucket.*
Click to expand...

 Its not even your floor D=

and I think you need a mop to go with the mop bucket.


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trips and falls*
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DARE YOU SOIL MY FLOOR!
> 
> *cleans up with a mop bucket.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not even your floor D=
> 
> and I think you need a mop to go with the mop bucket.
Click to expand...

 It's my floor now!

*Scribbles DF onto floor*

And I use mah face


----------



## MGMT

not my fault i don't know how to tie my shoes..


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trips and falls*
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DARE YOU SOIL MY FLOOR!
> 
> *cleans up with a mop bucket.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not even your floor D=
> 
> and I think you need a mop to go with the mop bucket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my floor now!
> 
> *Scribbles DF onto floor*
> 
> And I use mah face
Click to expand...

 Well, now you just ruined your floor :yes:


----------



## Jeremy

I would like to see the entertainer jump up and down and quack while serving me roasted duck.  All of this while balancing on top of a pyramid of the waiters.


----------



## dragonflamez

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I would like to see the entertainer jump up and down and quack while serving me roasted duck.  All of this while balancing on top of a pyramid of the waiters.


 Only Half Evil is the Entertainer.


----------



## MGMT

righto...

*jumps up and down and quacks while serving roasted duck.while balancing on top of a pyramid of the waiters.*


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> righto...
> 
> *jumps up and down and quacks while serving roasted duck.while balancing on top of a pyramid of the waiters.*


    			 yay, water! 
**ZELDAFREAK104*grabs a glass of water and drinks it all in one gulp*


----------



## MGMT

you drank a waiter.....


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> you drank a waiter.....


 Hmm, well how did they fit inside that tiny little glass? Oh wait, I'm in 73h u83r dr460/\/ f0r/\/\, so i'm big


----------



## MGMT

right...

so lets get back on topic  :lol:


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you drank a waiter.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, well how did they fit inside that tiny little glass? Oh wait, I'm in 73h u83r dr460/\/ f0r/\/\, so i'm big
Click to expand...

 I'm bigger! >:|

And part Machine!


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you drank a waiter.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, well how did they fit inside that tiny little glass? Oh wait, I'm in 73h u83r dr460/\/ f0r/\/\, so i'm big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bigger! >:|
> 
> And part Machine!
Click to expand...

 Well.... so? D=


----------



## MGMT

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooo

im part llama


----------



## Sporge27

Soooo many posts.....

ZF please don't drink the waiters.... not even sure how you could drink a solid unless you re just drinking their blood or somethin *coughvampirecough*

Either way it isn't nice to drink them


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Soooo many posts.....
> 
> ZF please don't drink the waiters.... not even sure how you could drink a solid unless you re just drinking their blood or somethin *coughvampirecough*
> 
> Either way it isn't nice to drink them


 It was kinda like when you have something solid in water, you don't really notice its there until someone tells you. 

So, the waiter was in the tub of water, why? I have no idea. And I drank it, and they ere in it. So... yeah.


----------



## MGMT

umm thats what i said...


----------



## MGMT

bump errrrrrr i mean trip  

im innocent i swear


----------



## Grawr

On a side note, 

Sanjaya left American Idol! =D


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> On a side note,
> 
> Sanjaya left American Idol! =D


 QUICK LOCK THE DOOR!!!  HE MIGHT TRY TO GET IN HERE!!!!


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note,
> 
> Sanjaya left American Idol! =D
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK LOCK THE DOOR!!!  HE MIGHT TRY TO GET IN HERE!!!!
Click to expand...

 or maybe his wild hair will get us...oh my god.....QUICK LOCK ALL THE DANG DOORS!


----------



## dragonflamez

There isnt a door anymore, remember?
My antivirus ate it.


----------



## Sporge27

Of good as long as an extremely unlikely wormhole doesn't teleport him in here we should be safe then.... :gyroidsmile:


----------



## MGMT

I don't have to worry about him taking my job away from me

Sporge isn't that evil


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I don't have to worry about him taking my job away from me
> 
> Sporge isn't that evil


  :angry: don't push me.


----------



## MGMT

He'd drive customers away though :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Triforce3force

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> He'd drive customers away though :gyroidsurprised:


 Nah, that wouldn't happen.

I'd drive him out using my amazing objection powers.

If that fails, I'd have to summon my mighty attack squad.    
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd drive customers away though :gyroidsurprised:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I'd drive him out using my amazing objection powers.
> 
> If that fails, I'd have to summon my mighty attack squad.    
^_^
Click to expand...

 You cannot drive this person out!

*Points both thumbs towards self.*


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd drive customers away though :gyroidsurprised:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I'd drive him out using my amazing objection powers.
> 
> If that fails, I'd have to summon my mighty attack squad.    
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot drive this person out!
> 
> *Points both thumbs towards self.*
Click to expand...

 Well, what do you do for food and water?

Oh... wait....


----------



## Sporge27

I don't know about you guys but I survive off the souls of the condemned....   :evillaugh:


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys but I survive off the souls of the condemned....   :evillaugh:


 I EAT U


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I survive off the souls of the condemned....  :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I EAT U
Click to expand...

 I RUN AWY


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I survive off the souls of the condemned....  :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I EAT U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I RUN AWY
Click to expand...

 I devour your soul! AHA!


----------



## sunate

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I survive off the souls of the condemned....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

you never said anything about it before... besides I think he is an employee....


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> you never said anything about it before... besides I think he is an employee....


 No D=


----------



## dragonflamez

I don't have a soul.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't have a soul.


 then you are already dead on the inside  :no:


----------



## Gabby

Sporge....I have somthin to tell you...I used you clairenet to unclog my toilet.


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a soul.
> 
> 
> 
> then you are already dead on the inside  :no:
Click to expand...

 Only mortals have souls.
I am without a beginning or an end, so a soul in unessissary. I encompass everything.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a soul.
> 
> 
> 
> then you are already dead on the inside  :no:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only mortals have souls.
> I am without a beginning or an end, so a soul in unessissary. I encompass everything.
Click to expand...

 That's what she said!  oooooooo (and if you don't get it it is a fat joke.) (sorry overweight people)



@ gabby............ I don't have a clarinet.... have you beeen watching a lot of spongebob or something, because that is the only thing that could possibly be from....


----------



## MGMT

BURN!!!!!!!!!!

i enjoy a good burn

what are you talking about sporge plays the tamberine!

im half evil and half good.

so that must mean im Zudes(Zues-Hades)


id rather be Posidon and ares


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> BURN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i enjoy a good burn
> 
> what are you talking about sporge plays the tamberine!
> 
> im half evil and half good.
> 
> so that must mean im Zudes(Zues-Hades)
> 
> 
> id rather be Posidon and ares


 I just thought about this... but did you pick 333 as a number, because its half of 666?


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i enjoy a good burn
> 
> what are you talking about sporge plays the tamberine!
> 
> im half evil and half good.
> 
> so that must mean im Zudes(Zues-Hades)
> 
> 
> id rather be Posidon and ares
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought about this... but did you pick 333 as a number, because its half of 666?
Click to expand...

 he put more thought into his name than you thought ehh? :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i enjoy a good burn
> 
> what are you talking about sporge plays the tamberine!
> 
> im half evil and half good.
> 
> so that must mean im Zudes(Zues-Hades)
> 
> 
> id rather be Posidon and ares
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought about this... but did you pick 333 as a number, because its half of 666?
Click to expand...

    			 you figured out my plan!!

my evil parts supposed to take over my good half....

it was supposed to happen on july 6th but that didn't work out to bad <_< 

 my good half only got a concusion >_< 

damn myself... ill get whats coming to me


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i enjoy a good burn
> 
> what are you talking about sporge plays the tamberine!
> 
> im half evil and half good.
> 
> so that must mean im Zudes(Zues-Hades)
> 
> 
> id rather be Posidon and ares
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought about this... but did you pick 333 as a number, because its half of 666?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you figured out my plan!!
> 
> my evil parts supposed to take over my good half....
> 
> it was supposed to happen on july 6th but that didn't work out to bad <_<
> 
> my good half only got a concusion >_<
> 
> damn myself... ill get whats coming to me
Click to expand...

 *backs away slowly....*


----------



## MGMT

*pokes sporge with a plastic spoon*

move faster...


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *pokes sporge with a plastic spoon*
> 
> move faster...


 *eats spoon*
what now smart guy?


----------



## Dark Entity

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i enjoy a good burn
> 
> what are you talking about sporge plays the tamberine!
> 
> im half evil and half good.
> 
> so that must mean im Zudes(Zues-Hades)
> 
> 
> id rather be Posidon and ares
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought about this... but did you pick 333 as a number, because its half of 666?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you figured out my plan!!
> 
> my evil parts supposed to take over my good half....
> 
> it was supposed to happen on july 6th but that didn't work out to bad <_<
> 
> my good half only got a concusion >_<
> 
> damn myself... ill get whats coming to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *backs away slowly....*
Click to expand...

 ... Just smile and back away slowly... Oh what am I saying? RUN!!!!


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pokes sporge with a plastic spoon*
> 
> move faster...
> 
> 
> 
> *eats spoon*
> what now smart guy?
Click to expand...

 that spoon had rabies on it smart guy...


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pokes sporge with a plastic spoon*
> 
> move faster...
> 
> 
> 
> *eats spoon*
> what now smart guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that spoon had rabies on it smart guy...
Click to expand...

     

*bites OHE*

what now?


----------



## MGMT

I'm Zudes remember, i'm immune to diseases!


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I'm Zudes remember, i'm immune to diseases!


 *Shoots with missle launcher from afar*


----------



## MGMT

Liek omg i did not seeee that comingggg 

damn you and your dagoo mustachee


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a soul.
> 
> 
> 
> then you are already dead on the inside  :no:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only mortals have souls.
> I am without a beginning or an end, so a soul in unessissary. I encompass everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what she said!  oooooooo (and if you don't get it it is a fat joke.) (sorry overweight people)
> 
> 
> 
> @ gabby............ I don't have a clarinet.... have you beeen watching a lot of spongebob or something, because that is the only thing that could possibly be from....
Click to expand...

 I love sponge bob so yaeh


----------



## MGMT

He does play the tamberine though!


----------



## Furry Sparks

I'm bored... *shoots rocket launcher somewhere in the cafe*


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'm bored... *shoots rocket launcher somewhere in the cafe*


 apparently we don't know where that went...


----------



## Jeremy

How could a flying rocket disappear? :0


----------



## Sporge27

I never aid it disappeared.... It went somewhere... but who knows where that is?


----------



## MGMT

It's Waldo!He aided with the disappearance of the missle


----------



## dragonflamez

I know where it is.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I know where it is.


 Well I know it is somewhere so I am going to hide far away from where this somewhere is.  *hides*

hehehe you'll never find me here!


----------



## MGMT

If i can find Waldo i may have a chance!

*searches*


----------



## dragonflamez

I'm the reason Waldo's hiding.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm the reason Waldo's hiding.


 And the reason there's hardly anyone in here >_>


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the reason Waldo's hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason there's hardly anyone in here >_>
Click to expand...

 hmm you seem to be correct....
say did the cafe ever change locations from the Death Star or are we still there..... Even I the owner have no clue..... anymore.... :gyroidgrin:


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm the reason Waldo's hiding.


Ya he's hiding from your face!!!!

OHHHH BURN!!!


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the reason Waldo's hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason there's hardly anyone in here >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm you seem to be correct....
> say did the cafe ever change locations from the Death Star or are we still there..... Even I the owner have no clue..... anymore.... :gyroidgrin:
Click to expand...

 Did we fly to the death star before or after the cafe was put into ruins because of Carmen SanDiego?


----------



## Sporge27

I mean I think we have always been on the death star since towards the beginning of this thread....   hmmmm we do need to still find Carmen.... MAN THE TIE FIGHTERS!!!!

yes they probably haven't been used in years now... but I am sure they are safe!

*pats tie fighter, wing falls off....*

....... umm just fix that with some duct tape.....


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I mean I think we have always been on the death star since towards the beginning of this thread....   hmmmm we do need to still find Carmen.... MAN THE TIE FIGHTERS!!!!
> 
> yes they probably haven't been used in years now... but I am sure they are safe!
> 
> *pats tie fighter, wing falls off....*
> 
> ....... umm just fix that with some duct tape.....


 *tapes wing*

Alright! 

*hops in*

*Tie Fighter explodes*

.......

>.<


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I think we have always been on the death star since towards the beginning of this thread....  hmmmm we do need to still find Carmen.... MAN THE TIE FIGHTERS!!!!
> 
> yes they probably haven't been used in years now... but I am sure they are safe!
> 
> *pats tie fighter, wing falls off....*
> 
> ....... umm just fix that with some duct tape.....
> 
> 
> 
> *tapes wing*
> 
> Alright!
> 
> *hops in*
> 
> *Tie Fighter explodes*
> 
> .......
> 
> >.<
Click to expand...

 Wow I didn't see that coming.....
Well I'lljust have to start the distress beacon to get a mechanic.... else we are sadly trapped here FOREVER!!!


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Wow I didn't see that coming.....
> Well I'lljust have to start the distress beacon to get a mechanic.... else we are sadly trapped here FOREVER!!!


 That wouldn't be so bad...


We got plenty of food here in the cafe/ruins...


----------



## Sporge27

yeah .... not to mention the duplicate on the other side of the Death Star.... But that one lack the slurpie machine of destiny..... *drinks slurpie


----------



## MGMT

That was a slurpie machine..

ohhh *runs over the river and threw the woods to grandmother's house I go*


----------



## dragonflamez

I can fly through space!
Just climb into the user-friendly seating area on my back.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I can fly through space!
> Just climb into the user-friendly seating area on my back.


 How will we breath?


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fly through space!
> Just climb into the user-friendly seating area on my back.
> 
> 
> 
> How will we breath?
Click to expand...

 Quantum.


----------



## MGMT

Alrighty then...

Is everything you own quantum?


----------



## Sporge27

you are actually considering getting a ride from DF?  he would probably strand you on pluto... or launch you into Jupiter so you fall and fall becoming trapped in its gravity... or just throw you into the sun for fun....  I wouldn't trust DF as far as I can throw him.....and that isn't so far because he is a dragon.....


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> you are actually considering getting a ride from DF?  he would probably strand you on pluto... or launch you into Jupiter so you fall and fall becoming trapped in its gravity... or just throw you into the sun for fun....  I wouldn't trust DF as far as I can throw him.....and that isn't so far because he is a dragon.....


 I was thinking he would do something more along the lines of eating whoever is on his back.


----------



## Sporge27

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are actually considering getting a ride from DF? he would probably strand you on pluto... or launch you into Jupiter so you fall and fall becoming trapped in its gravity... or just throw you into the sun for fun.... I wouldn't trust DF as far as I can throw him.....and that isn't so far because he is a dragon.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking he would do something more along the lines of eating whoever is on his back.
Click to expand...

 Either way the point is don't get a ride for DF...


----------



## Grawr

Yeah, I think I'll pass, DF...

Considering the fact that I'm a robot, I guess I could have the rabbits build me into a rocket and we could all fly over...


You could trust me...



Right? :evillaugh:


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are actually considering getting a ride from DF? he would probably strand you on pluto... or launch you into Jupiter so you fall and fall becoming trapped in its gravity... or just throw you into the sun for fun.... I wouldn't trust DF as far as I can throw him.....and that isn't so far because he is a dragon.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking he would do something more along the lines of eating whoever is on his back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way the point is don't get a ride for DF...
Click to expand...

 Hmm... I don't like being stranded here though... so...

*sits on DF's user-friendly seating area on his back*


----------



## Sporge27

Oh well....

*starts making tombstone for ZF*

We hardly knew ye....


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are actually considering getting a ride from DF? he would probably strand you on pluto... or launch you into Jupiter so you fall and fall becoming trapped in its gravity... or just throw you into the sun for fun.... I wouldn't trust DF as far as I can throw him.....and that isn't so far because he is a dragon.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking he would do something more along the lines of eating whoever is on his back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way the point is don't get a ride for DF...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I don't like being stranded here though... so...
> 
> *sits on DF's user-friendly seating area on his back*
Click to expand...

 *Flies ZF away from whatever area of space we happen to be in*

Where are we going again?


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are actually considering getting a ride from DF? he would probably strand you on pluto... or launch you into Jupiter so you fall and fall becoming trapped in its gravity... or just throw you into the sun for fun.... I wouldn't trust DF as far as I can throw him.....and that isn't so far because he is a dragon.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking he would do something more along the lines of eating whoever is on his back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way the point is don't get a ride for DF...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I don't like being stranded here though... so...
> 
> *sits on DF's user-friendly seating area on his back*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Flies ZF away from whatever area of space we happen to be in*
> 
> Where are we going again?
Click to expand...

 Uhh,  I think earth?


----------



## dragonflamez

Bugger that!

*Sees Earth is a burnt crisp*

Not my fault.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bugger that!
> 
> *Sees Earth is a burnt crisp*
> 
> Not my fault.


 Uhh... now where do I go?


----------



## MGMT

i would rather be eaten or thrown in to the sun 
then being lectured on how DF is a "God"
 :barf:


----------



## Sporge27

Oooooooh her is why eart is so very badly burnt, I accidentally had the Death Star beam on its lower setting of badly burn but not destroy and we have been orbiting for a good year.....  

whoops my bad


----------



## MGMT

Ya your bad


----------



## Gabby

I HAVE AM MAKING AN ANOUNCEMENT!I am going to blow up DF


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I HAVE AM MAKING AN ANOUNCEMENT!I am going to blow up DF


 This amuses me.

And ZF: Iono. Figure something out.


----------



## MGMT

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I HAVE AM MAKING AN ANOUNCEMENT!I am going to blow up DF


 YAAY!!!!!!!! 

I'll go get the concrete mix and a lake! 

*steals lake michigan*


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE AM MAKING AN ANOUNCEMENT!I am going to blow up DF
> 
> 
> 
> This amuses me.
> 
> And ZF: Iono. Figure something out.
Click to expand...

 Uhh... any good planets I could live on you know of?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE AM MAKING AN ANOUNCEMENT!I am going to blow up DF
> 
> 
> 
> YAAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll go get the concrete mix and a lake!
> 
> *steals lake michigan*
Click to expand...

 ok..* gabbylala combines the two.Then pushs DF in to it*.QUICK DRY IT.And Zf There is aanother earth south of the sun.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE AM MAKING AN ANOUNCEMENT!I am going to blow up DF
> 
> 
> 
> YAAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll go get the concrete mix and a lake!
> 
> *steals lake michigan*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok..* gabbylala combines the two.Then pushs DF in to it*.QUICK DRY IT.And Zf There is aanother earth south of the sun.
Click to expand...

 uhh, I can't go anywhere, I was sitting on DF's user friendly seating area when you did that, not that it will hold him.


----------



## MGMT

Technically we dried the concrete on his feet..

you can still get off


----------



## Sporge27

well yeah but he can't fly through space on his own.... *drinks coffee*


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Technically we dried the concrete on his feet..
> 
> you can still get off


 Yeah, but I'm kinda in the middle of a huge lake of cement, and its probably not all completely dry.


----------



## MGMT

non-sense, it was quick dry :r


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically we dried the concrete on his feet..
> 
> you can still get off
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I'm kinda in the middle of a huge lake of cement, and its probably not all completely dry.
Click to expand...

 I can just Dimension-shift.

*Shifts to another dimension, flies into the sky, than shifts back*

K, to the Other Earth, go!


----------



## MGMT

*walks up to DF* *stabs DF*

There your dead!!!

HAPPY!


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *walks up to DF* *stabs DF*
> 
> There your dead!!!
> 
> HAPPY!


 do you really think that worked? D=


----------



## MGMT

All we can do is sit and hpoe


----------



## Sporge27

oh dear....  Well I set the Deathstar to go and destroy.... I mean orbit the new Earth....  >_>


----------



## Gabby

<big><big><big><big><big>RACHEL RAY JUST SAY NO WAY</big></big></big>


----------



## Triforce3force

*walks in and blinds everyone with yellow radiance of new rank*


----------



## Sporge27

AHHHH I CAN'T SEE WHICH BUTTON IS THE ONE THAT FIRES THE DEATH STAR NOW!!!

*pushes self destruct button on accident*

oh no

_self destruction countdown initiated, you have three days to live, have a nice day!_


----------



## Triforce3force

I shall stop it!  

*Phoenix Wright comes in*  

OBJECTION!


......And how that Phoenix has objected to it, the Death Star's self-destruct program has been destroyed.     
^_^


----------



## Sporge27

ummm I don't know if that works that way..... any way I'll be looking for the anti self destruct button.... where did I put it?  I can swear it was here yesturday...


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> All we can do is sit and hpoe


 INCORRECT


----------



## MGMT

*takes only escape pod*

knew this would come in handy


----------



## Triforce3force

*takes out space helmet*  This might come in handy.

*hums Fly me to the Moon*


----------



## Sporge27

Ahh here is the anti self destruct button

*presses*

_self destruct evaded_

good seems we are out of that mess 

_warning sun to explode in 3 days, I forgot to mention this earlier because we were to be exploded by then anyway so I felt it didn't matter_

...............great just what I need a thinking computer who forgets to provide necessary tidbits of information.... well um let's set course away from the sun then....


----------



## Gabby

*Brings in couch*So where are we going?


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Brings in couch*So where are we going?


 Apparently towards the sun, unless Sporge wants to set coarse away from the sun anytime soon...

*Eats popcorn*

Doesn't matter to me either way, my robotic self is heat-protected times 1000000. I think I can take it.


----------



## Furry Sparks

I need some fire proof thing to hide in... hmm...

*looks around*

Theres nothing here but the people that are in here D=
(and food)


----------



## Grawr

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I need some fire proof thing to hide in... hmm...
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> Theres nothing here but the people that are in here D=
> (and food)


 Uhhh...

Is DF's user-friendly seating area heat-proof?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some fire proof thing to hide in... hmm...
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> Theres nothing here but the people that are in here D=
> (and food)
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh...
> 
> Is DF's user-friendly seating area heat-proof?
Click to expand...

 I don't think so, there was no top on it D=


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some fire proof thing to hide in... hmm...
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> Theres nothing here but the people that are in here D=
> (and food)
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh...
> 
> Is DF's user-friendly seating area heat-proof?
Click to expand...

 Obviously.


----------



## Sporge27

I set a course away but I don't know what we are going to do.... the hyper space drive is broken and no wookies in sight!  I don't think we can make it at this speed.....


----------



## Grawr

*Jumps off Death Star*


----------



## Sporge27

he defied gravity......


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> he defied gravity......


 *slaps*

NO GRAVITY IN SPACE

And I can build a new Hyperspace Generator. I have the knowledge on millenia, after all.


----------



## Sporge27

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he defied gravity......
> 
> 
> 
> *slaps*
> 
> NO GRAVITY IN SPACE
> 
> And I can build a new Hyperspace Generator. I have the knowledge on millenia, after all.
Click to expand...

 *slaps back*

the death Star is large and dense enough to have a d4ecent amout of gravity withought assistance but the gravity generators also are added to make the gravity like on.... err rlike it was on Earth


----------



## Gabby

I have a confession to make.I am a WOOKIE!


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I have a confession to make.I am a WOOKIE!


 Put it in the cage and force it to fix the hyper drive!!!


----------



## Grawr

*grows wings after 20 minutes of being gone and flys back*

Yeah, I was just checking to see how far away we are from civilization of any kind, and uhh...

No one's even close to being nearby. We really should think about gettin' back to Earth...

*wings dissapear*


----------



## Triforce3force

Let me handle it!

*takes out all seven Chaos Emeralds*

HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  

*Open Your Heart starts playing*

*Transforms into Super Triforce*
<big><big><big>
THIS IS THE ULTIMATE POWER!  *CHAOS.....CONTROL*!</big>

*warps Termina Cafe safely back into Earth's orbit.


----------



## Grawr

0.0

Uhh...wow...

Well, problem solved, I guess...


----------



## Triforce3force

Gengar said:
			
		

> 0.0
> 
> Uhh...wow...
> 
> Well, problem solved, I guess...


 *transforms back*  


Yup!    
^_^


----------



## Sporge27

ummm we were trying to get out of the solar system to avoid the sun's explosion.....   Earth orbits the sun.... that is going to explode.... we don't want to be here......

and Gengar.... wings don't work very far off the deathstar... due to a lack of air.....yeah...... unles they are rocket wings!  then they are cool.


----------



## Triforce3force

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ummm we were trying to get out of the solar system to avoid the sun's explosion.....   Earth orbits the sun.... that is going to explode.... we don't want to be here......
> 
> and Gengar.... wings don't work very far off the deathstar... due to a lack of air.....yeah...... unles they are rocket wings!  then they are cool.


 ...Eh.....um......I've got enough power for one last attempt....

*takes out all seven Chaos Emeralds*

HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 

*Open Your Heart starts playing*

*Transforms into Super Triforce*

THIS IS THE ULTIMATE POWER! CHAOS.....CONTROL!

*warps Termina Cafe safely out of the reach of the sun's explosion*

Uhmm.....*pants*  ...I did it....*faints*


----------



## Sporge27

Sweet, LOOK OVER THERE!

 *steal chaos emeralds while Tri is recovering*


 :r I need to put something in a secret safe.....brb!


----------



## Gabby

I have the real confession to make....I......am........DARTH VADER!!!!!


----------



## Sporge27

Darth Vader is a Wookie?

wow what a twist... and i thought he just used to be some whiny teenager burned in lava.....


----------



## Gabby

Sporge I am your mother!


----------



## Sporge27

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sporge I am your mother!


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE!!!!
I WAS SPAWNED OUT OF PURE DARKNESS!!!!

Oh dear, are you perchance pure darkness as well?

Any way that cn't work because I am older than you......and it would get creepy.....


----------



## Gabby

Actully you were born in a in a lab.You are acutally have robot.


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Actully you were born in a in a lab.You are acutally have robot.


 I assume you mean "Half" robot, in that case...

Welcome to robotic-ism, Sporge.


----------



## Gabby

He is half robot half human.


You see I killed you father and the used his organs in you body added some bones.Then added a robot brain.it was a full week of labor.


----------



## Sporge27

ummm I don't think that is right......   yeah


that still doesn't explain why  am older than you....


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ummm I don't think that is right......   yeah
> 
> 
> that still doesn't explain why  am older than you....


 false memories?


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ummm I don't think that is right......   yeah
> 
> 
> that still doesn't explain why  am older than you....


 INCORRECT!

Bioscan sensor indicates that Sporge is 100% living tissue.


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ummm I don't think that is right......   yeah
> 
> 
> that still doesn't explain why  am older than you....


 You are older than me because I froze myself.


----------



## MGMT

*is cut in two*

ahhh my most of me

home star runner is great

lol teen girl squad


----------



## Sporge27

Ok I guess that thing df did settle the bizare maternity thing....

*eats corn chips*
CORN CHIPS ARE NO PLACE FOR THE MIGHT WARRIOR!

LATHED!


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok I guess that thing df did settle the bizare maternity thing....
> 
> *eats corn chips*
> CORN CHIPS ARE NO PLACE FOR THE MIGHT WARRIOR!
> 
> LATHED!


 rofl

Yeah...Sbemails for the win.


Anyway, where are we right now?


----------



## Triforce3force

*wakes up*  ...Hey....my CHAOS EMERALDS????

*takes them back from Sporge*


We are.....well...*looks outside*

I really don't know.


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *wakes up*  ...Hey....my CHAOS EMERALDS????
> 
> *takes them back from Sporge*
> 
> 
> We are.....well...*looks outside*
> 
> I really don't know.


 MY sensors indicate that we are nowhere.


----------



## Sporge27

...... I hate getting stuck in nowhere.... 
....... and I don't have the chaos emeralds right now... some puddle ate them...

*loud roar comes from behind*


----------



## Triforce3force

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ...... I hate getting stuck in nowhere....
> ....... and I don't have the chaos emeralds right now... some puddle ate them...
> 
> *loud roar comes from behind*


 ...What do you mean you don't have my Chaos Emeralds?

THEY WERE PRICELESS!      


...Get them back.  Now.


----------



## Sporge27

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... I hate getting stuck in nowhere....
> ....... and I don't have the chaos emeralds right now... some puddle ate them...
> 
> *loud roar comes from behind*
> 
> 
> 
> ...What do you mean you don't have my Chaos Emeralds?
> 
> THEY WERE PRICELESS!
> 
> 
> ...Get them back.  Now.
Click to expand...

 But the puddle is some kinda gian fish faced thing now... and I think he wants souls....  I ain't going in there!


----------



## Gabby

I have no soul so I will go


----------



## Grawr

*sacrafises self to puddle*

*puddle blows up due to my self-destruct ability*

*Bunnies repair me*

Problem solved.

Oh snap...I forgot about the emeralds.... >_<


----------



## Sporge27

Oh dear the emeralds were probably scattered to the far corners of the deathstar or further... 

did you even know what that puddle was?


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Oh dear the emeralds were probably scattered to the far corners of the deathstar or further...
> 
> did you even know what that puddle was?


 Soul-eating darkness?


----------



## MGMT

i don't think we want to know what it was....


----------



## Sporge27

This death star is so full of flaws... curse Darth and his horrible blueprints....


----------



## dragonflamez

He should have chosen my design...


----------



## MGMT

i would have picked really bad star

of course it would be pink...


----------



## Sporge27

'Prepare to fire the Really Bad Star.'

I suppose it could work


----------



## MGMT

It would work alot better if it was pink!


----------



## Sporge27

How would that help?

blinding the enemy I suppose....


----------



## MGMT

It would scare the foe 
:rofl:


----------



## Sporge27

right.... any way ...... um what are we doing?

*sun explodes*

oh no...... forgot about that....


----------



## Grawr

...*watches explosion brutally destroy the Cafe'*

.......

*dies*


----------



## Sporge27

Welll good thing I keep a spare in this handy dandy temporal rift....


----------



## Gabby

sporge build te sun


----------



## Kyle

Pie. I want it.


----------



## MGMT

Pie. You can't have it...


----------



## Sporge27

nonsense pie for all!

*starts throwing pie at everyone with new pie cannon*


----------



## dragonflamez

*Quantums the pie*


----------



## Sporge27

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Quantum pie eats people!!!  ....... and DRAGON GODS!!!!


----------



## MGMT

There's one thing we can do now... DANCE!!!


----------



## Sporge27

wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*


----------



## YogurtBandit

I'll have


Lemonade
Coffee
Milkshake

and Direct me to the restrooms when Im done with  my meal.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*


 In Termina cafe, pie eats you!


----------



## YogurtBandit

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
Click to expand...

 *Is glad I didnt order pie*


----------



## dragonflamez

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
Click to expand...

 INCORRECT!


In Termina Cafe, I EAT YOU!


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INCORRECT!
> 
> 
> In Termina Cafe, I EAT YOU!
Click to expand...

 TBT 2009 Comment refrence.




			
				Dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Does that mean I'm eating Tri?!?!
> 
> 
> Glee!!! ^___^


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INCORRECT!
> 
> 
> In Termina Cafe, I EAT YOU!
Click to expand...

 O_O

*runs away*


----------



## YogurtBandit

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INCORRECT!
> 
> 
> In Termina Cafe, I EAT YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> *runs away*
Click to expand...

 In TBT 2009, you stepped back.


----------



## Furry Sparks

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INCORRECT!
> 
> 
> In Termina Cafe, I EAT YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> *runs away*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In TBT 2009, you stepped back.
Click to expand...

 yes, but last time that resulted in falling a hole that I never saw, so this time I am running away so I can see ahead of me.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Kyle planted the Hole     

I ROFLed when I read it. :gyroidtongue:


----------



## dragonflamez

RunFile: TBT Obliteration Cannon:

:WARNING:+++:NOT ENOUGH ENERGY TO STABLIZE CANNON REACTOR:+++

Minimizing Internal Firewall to Reroute Power Core

Firewall Deleted..../hklyu4yujklt;rut"

Command cannot be executed because of the program error Error! Thread refused to dieThere is a problem with your internet connection, please search our website for solutionNo keyboard present! Press any key to continueNo mouse present! Click OK to continue CtrlAltDie



CONTROL CORE FUNTION TERMINATED


----------



## Sporge27

did he just die?   
:huh:


----------



## YogurtBandit

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> did he just die?   
:huh:


 No, He lost his wings, and his computer blew up.


----------



## Sporge27

ok then... Let's get this second Deathstar up and running......

*turns on power*

hmmmm I don't remember purple slime everywhere before.... for that matter, I don't remember that giant pulsing organic building either....  wait why is this familiar....


----------



## dragonflamez

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ok then... Let's get this second Deathstar up and running......
> 
> *turns on power*
> 
> hmmmm I don't remember purple slime everywhere before.... for that matter, I don't remember that giant pulsing organic building either.... wait why is this familiar....


 Printer on fire. The procedure failed with the following error: The command completed successfully.

Not enough memory to display this dialog.

Error: Keyboard not found. Press F1 to continue. Your mouse is not working, please click here to acknowledge.

Cannot delete tmp150_3.tmp: There is not enough free disk space. Delete one or more files to free disk space, and then try again.

Unexpected error, quitting. An Internet error occurred.DF has found an unknown device and is installing a driver for it. Your system shell has changed. The Compaq software will work with your new shell, but the new shell will not work with your Compaq software. Do you wish to keep your Compaq software working? Click yes if you are unsure.

Error 0000: No errors found, restarting computer. You need to supply a fax number in order for your request not to receive fax notifications to be processed.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ok then... Let's get this second Deathstar up and running......
> 
> *turns on power*
> 
> hmmmm I don't remember purple slime everywhere before.... for that matter, I don't remember that giant pulsing organic building either....  wait why is this familiar....


 Sorry, that Purple slime is from  my... OMG IM BLEEDING!

HAXED HAXED H4XED

UN 1337-ING Yogurt

ABORT!  ABORT!  * Non- Abortion pepole walk by*

OMG! NUUU!

*Yogurt Stares*


----------



## Sporge27

no it isn't blood... and no Df... it isn't the memory and a fax number won't help....


----------



## Furry Sparks

Is it just me or does DF always have the same errors? D=

He must be running linux, he got printer on fire.


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... *watches OHE dance while he gets eaten....*
> 
> 
> 
> In Termina cafe, pie eats you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INCORRECT!
> 
> 
> In Termina Cafe, I EAT YOU!
Click to expand...

I'm a god... Yahta Yahta Yahta Blah blah blah blah blah, we all know how this ends up...


Whats this button do... *looks at invisible button*
*presses invisible button* *DF's computer blows up*

YAY!!!!!!!!!! He's gone!!!!

There's only 2 things to do... Dance and eat man eating pie
*turns on maneater* :gyroidtongue: I hate that song....


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Eats purple Slime*


----------



## Sporge27

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> *Eats purple Slime*


 Hey look!  a giant bug wants to be your friend I think... right behind you!  See he is rearing up onto its hind legs to great you!


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eats purple Slime*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look!  a giant bug wants to be your friend I think... right behind you!  See he is rearing up onto its hind legs to great you!
Click to expand...

 And look to you're right, Yogurt! Here comes fourteen more giant bugs that want to cougheatcough you. =D


----------



## Sporge27

*gets swallowed in giant cocoon*

*muffled sounds*


----------



## Grawr

*causes the second Ice Age*


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> *causes the second Ice Age*


 *Bugs fly me away to a new planet where it isnt an Ice age*


----------



## Sporge27

/muffled  it ain't a planet, and for god sake it is no moon, so how can it have a single iceage let alone many!  /muffledmore


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> /muffled  it ain't a planet, and for god sake it is no moon, so how can it have a single iceage let alone many!  /muffledmore


 Cuz' its magical.


----------



## Sporge27

/muffled oh /muffled

*bugs come back with heavy jackets*


----------



## Grawr

*stops the ice age*


Should I dispose of these bugs, sir?


----------



## Sporge27

/muffled uh I think they might try to eat ytou.../muff


----------



## Grawr

*whistles*

*German Circus Bulls return*

:evillaugh:


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Fires Muffin Cannon*


----------



## Furry Sparks

*walks in*
Hey, what are those bug things?
*gets eaten*
oh...


----------



## dragonflamez

*Eats a donut*

I love Quantum.


----------



## MGMT

*Makes it a quantum Ice Age*


----------



## Kyle

-casts Power Word: Fortitude on self and casts Smite on all and uses 30+ Stamina mace to kill YogurtBandit-

u just got pwned nubs lol u nvr saw meh comin lol i ninja loot epicsszz!!!1


----------



## MGMT

BURNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!! You just got served Yogurt Bandit


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> BURNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!! You just got served Yogurt Bandit


 Finally my food has arrived! But it is burnt


----------



## MGMT

no comment


----------



## dragonflamez

There's a cow in my fridge!


----------



## MGMT

now is there


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> now is there


 No But Since he just opened the frezzer I am now unthoughed and ready to post again scine 3 mounths of being frozen!!


----------



## Triforce3force

....Great.  I have "The Hobbits are going to Isengard" stuck in my head.

Ah well.  Just replayed Case 2 of Phoenix Wright: JFA.  Better then I remembered, though I still hate Case 3.  Case 4>ALL!  

...Ahem.  *sips hot chocolate*


----------



## Grawr

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ....Great.  I have "The Hobbits are going to Isengard" stuck in my head.
> 
> Ah well.  Just replayed Case 2 of Phoenix Wright: JFA.  Better then I remembered, though I still hate Case 3.  Case 4>ALL!
> 
> ...Ahem.  *sips hot chocolate*


 Welcome back, Tri.

Case 4 was pretty amazing, indeed. Quite shocking, as well.


*sips beverage*


----------



## YogurtBandit

I'd like to purchase a Robo-Bunny.


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I'd like to purchase a Robo-Bunny.


 Since when did we sell those?

*flips through menu*


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to purchase a Robo-Bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did we sell those?
> 
> *flips through menu*
Click to expand...

 You do now. :yes:


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to purchase a Robo-Bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did we sell those?
> 
> *flips through menu*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do now. :yes:
Click to expand...

 Incorrect

*traps Yogurt in Quantum*


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Traps Dflamez in Dflamez moms stomach*


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> *Traps Dflamez in Dflamez moms stomach*


 Impossible.
AS you are now trapped in Quantum, I control every aspect you your reality.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Impossible=Nothing


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Impossible=Nothing


 Maybe so, but you can't stop Quantum.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible=Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, but you can't stop Quantum.
Click to expand...

 I cant stop Quantum, But I can Ask Quantum to stop itself.


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Impossible=Nothing


 You are nothing.


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible=Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing.
Click to expand...

 So I am Impossible.


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible=Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I am Impossible.
Click to expand...

 Exactly. Every concept of your mortal fiber is impossible by all means in Quantum. Thus, you are nothing.


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible=Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I am Impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Every concept of your mortal fiber is impossible by all means in Quantum. Thus, you are nothing.
Click to expand...

 But I dont use my Fiber, I use my Carbs.


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible=Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I am Impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Every concept of your mortal fiber is impossible by all means in Quantum. Thus, you are nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I dont use my Fiber, I use my Carbs.
Click to expand...

 No, you use nothing.


----------



## Grawr

Sorry, Yogurt, but for underestimating the Quantum, I'm going to have to ask you to leave. 

*takes out weapon*


----------



## DSFAN121

Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.


----------



## Grawr

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.


 With pleasure, madam.

*serves*

(Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
Click to expand...

 *Awkward Silence*


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Awkward Silence*
Click to expand...

 lol

Well, I can't go callin' people "madam" without knowing their gender, can I? Yes, it sounds strange, but what can ya' do about it?

*is no longer talking*


----------



## DSFAN121

Gengar said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
Click to expand...

Si se


----------



## sunate

0ops we do sell ro-bo bunny's look at the fine print


----------



## YogurtBandit

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si se
Click to expand...


----------



## Triforce3force

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si se
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthGohan1

May I have some Revels?


----------



## YogurtBandit

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si se
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Triforce3force

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I remember the ol' Cafe...some Koopa Tea please.
> 
> 
> 
> With pleasure, madam.
> 
> *serves*
> 
> (Sorry, but you are female, right? You said "She's back" in your other thread...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si se
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> May I have some Revels?


 Ah, it isn't very often you stop in here, is it?     

Revels?


----------



## DSFAN121

I'll try a Revel!


----------



## YogurtBandit

Whats in a revel?


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Whats in a revel?


 I have no clue...and I work here!

>.<


----------



## YogurtBandit

Well I just ate one, but if it has Pineapples in it then My head will asplode.


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Well I just ate one, but if it has Pineapples in it then My head will asplode.


 Lets hope it doesn't...

*tastes*

Yeah...Yeah, thats definately pineapple.


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Head asplode*


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> *Head asplode*


 Nu!
*uses black hole to contain head pieces.....somehow*


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Head asplode*
> 
> 
> 
> Nu!
> *uses black hole to contain head pieces.....somehow*
Click to expand...

 You fool! Now I mstuck in  a Black hole. Go bring me a  White hole.


----------



## MGMT

i have orange hole, brown hole, green hole, blue hole, red hole, black hole, pink hole, purple hole, magenta hole, cyan hole, aquatic hole...... but no white hole


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i have orange hole, brown hole, green hole, blue hole, red hole, black hole, pink hole, purple hole, magenta hole, cyan hole, aquatic hole...... but no white hole


 Give me the Orange and Magenta ones then.


----------



## MGMT

were all out   
^_^


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> were all out   
^_^


 Well, tell me when you get a shipment in.


----------



## MGMT

You don't buy them silly    			 You have to make them!*chuckles*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'll take an Cooked Cucco, with an apple and Lon Lon Milk, oh and a slice of Chocolate cake.


----------



## MGMT

Fresh out of every single thing you have...

Sorry, no one ever comes here for food.... so we never restocked after the second time....


----------



## Trent the Paladin

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Fresh out of every single thing you have...
> 
> Sorry, no one ever comes here for food.... so we never restocked after the second time....


I'm going to better restaurant then.


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> You don't buy them silly    			 You have to make them!*chuckles*


 Oh, okay.

*Makes White hole*

Know im in the Grey hole AKA the res tof the universe.


----------



## MGMT

silly you just killed yourself you have to go through 15 years of training to make holes


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> silly you just killed yourself you have to go through 15 years of training to make holes


 No I dont. *Punches a Box* Theres thats a Hole. *Jumps through it*


----------



## MGMT

That was the only use if YogurtBandit is being a ****** hole it send you into nothingness....


----------



## Darth Makar

*Enters the cafe and looks around cautiously.*

Hello?

_This place sure looks busy._


----------



## MGMT

Garrrhhhh *attacks Darth Makar*


----------



## Darth Makar

Holy Schnitzel!  What is that for?  *pushes O_H_E away*

*stands up and brushes dust off of her dark Jedi robes*

What type of place is this where people attack you when you walk in the door?


----------



## AndyB

*Bursts in, and bellows*
A cool place.
Edit: FOR COOL PEOPLE.
*Leaves*


----------



## MGMT

HAHA yea thats right cool people only... exactly why everybody but bul is welcome here...    			   Good thing Bul never looks at Termina cafe


----------



## AndyB

Hahahahaha.
I think I'll stay a bit longer, especially with funny-dude OHE, over there. ;]


----------



## Darth Makar

So what's on the menu today?


----------



## Triforce3force

Shinigami Apple Pie.  Made in honor of the final episode of Death Note.

Do you know gods of death like apples?  *eats pie*


----------



## MGMT

yes, i should know i am..... not one :r


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> That was the only use if YogurtBandit is being a ****** hole it send you into nothingness....


 No, that was the always use unless Yb is being a tard in which case you jump through a Black hole.


----------



## Gabby

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only use if YogurtBandit is being a ****** hole it send you into nothingness....
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was the always use unless Yb is being a tard in which case you jump through a Black hole.
Click to expand...

 when is the last time sporge was here?


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only use if YogurtBandit is being a ****** hole it send you into nothingness....
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was the always use unless Yb is being a tard in which case you jump through a Black hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when is the last time sporge was here?
Click to expand...

 Sporge is on at a camp of some sort. He didn't really leave anyone in charge of this place while he was away, though. >_<


----------



## Darth Makar

I think I need some Lon Lon Milk.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> I think I need some Lon Lon Milk.


 Chunky or sour?


----------



## YogurtBandit

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Darth Makar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need some Lon Lon Milk.
> 
> 
> 
> Chunky or sour?
Click to expand...

 You should both Pm.


----------



## Darth Makar

Chunky or sour?  What the heck?  Don't you guys serve anything normal in this place?


----------



## MGMT

Odd is in charge but he never comes here, hes the assistant maniger, and not usually.


----------



## DSFAN121

*walks in* Hook me up with a fried cuckoo and tasty tonic.


----------



## Darth Makar

Hey, I'm in line before you.  No cutting!

(( ))


----------



## Grawr

"Don't you serve anything normal in this place?"


Why, No. Not really. This Cafe' is filled to the top with insanity and randomness...well, normally it'd be a bit more random and insane, but the boss isn't here. D=

*serves everyone food*


----------



## Darth Makar

*looks at food*

What is this, might I ask?


----------



## JJH

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> *looks at food*
> 
> What is this, might I ask?


 It's from Gengar- You never can tell...



Teh JJH has spoken!


----------



## YogurtBandit

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Darth Makar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at food*
> 
> What is this, might I ask?
> 
> 
> 
> It's from Gengar- You never can tell...
> 
> 
> 
> Teh JJH has spoken!
Click to expand...

 It may look like Ice Cream, but its really, HORSERADDISH


----------



## MGMT

Gengar.... you just served them rabified bunnys.....there still alive(not robots)


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gengar.... you just served them rabified bunnys.....there still alive(not robots)


 OH NO! *Brings 100 shots* Hmm, which one is the Rabies one?


----------



## dragonflamez

Yoghurt, what are you doing? You're still in Quantum


----------



## YogurtBandit

No, A balck Hole Inside Quantaunm sucked Quantum and me in And then I escaped Quantum then I used a White hole to escape.


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> No, A balck Hole Inside Quantaunm sucked Quantum and me in And then I escaped Quantum then I used a White hole to escape.


 The black hole was part of Quantum, you fool.
JJ plays with things he doesnt understand


----------



## Darth Makar

Okay, so I was served a plate of not dead bunnies with horseradish sauce?  *looks at plate carefully*  I want to speak with your manager.


----------



## Darth Makar

Correction: not the plate's manager, the server's manager.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> Correction: not the plate's manager, the server's manager.


 Just 7 more till the edit button.


----------



## MGMT

Yogurt your still in the quantum... that wasn't a white it was the 'use if Yougurt is actinging ********' hole


----------



## Grawr

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> Okay, so I was served a plate of not dead bunnies with horseradish sauce?  *looks at plate carefully*  I want to speak with your manager.


 I apoligize, but our manager is away on a little trip at the moment. 

:evillaugh:

But I do sincerely apoligize about the rabbits, can I get you anything else? Poisin? Explosive----*COUGH* I mean, um... Chicken?


----------



## MGMT

Gengar shut your piehole! Your not supposed to know about you know what!


----------



## AndyB

I'm sure I saw Sporge the other day.


----------



## MGMT

On tbt?


----------



## Propaganda Man

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> On tbt?


Last Activity:  	Jun 27 2007, 06:51 PM

For Sporge.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On tbt?
> 
> 
> 
> Last Activity:  	Jun 27 2007, 06:51 PM
> 
> For Sporge.
Click to expand...

 OH NOES SPORGE IS STALKING US


I escape Quantaun.


----------



## MGMT

Zomg and he never posted anything


----------



## Triforce3force

I got my temps yesterday!  *confetti rains down from the sky*

w00tbeer on me!    
^_^


----------



## YogurtBandit

*uses a Claw to bring Sporge ouit of lurking*


----------



## Furry Sparks

I demand food, my birthday was 19 days ago.


----------



## Triforce3force

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I demand food, my birthday was 19 days ago.


 *Passes huge plate of food*

I passed the written part of my driver's exam, so I prepared massive amounts of food to celebrate.  Birthdays are also cause to celebrate!


----------



## Grawr

Also, ZF, since this is celebratory, I didn't put anything in your food!


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> Also, ZF, since this is celebratory, I didn't put anything in your food!


 OMG this _is_ special!


----------



## Grawr

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ZF, since this is celebratory, I didn't put anything in your food!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this _is_ special!
Click to expand...

 *GASP*

JJ, you broke your tradition!!!!


Wheres the "Teh JJ" or something at the bottom of your post??!?!?!


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ZF, since this is celebratory, I didn't put anything in your food!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this _is_ special!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *GASP*
> 
> JJ, you broke your tradition!!!!
> 
> 
> Wheres the "Teh JJ" or something at the bottom of your post??!?!?!
Click to expand...

 Yeah, hes only done it once before.

Must ben another part of the special thing.


----------



## Tyler

*walks in*

Hello everyone. I am Sporge's replacement manager for the summer.

Let's get to work! :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> 
> Hello everyone. I am Sporge's replacement manager for the summer.
> 
> Let's get to work! :evillaugh:


What? You can't just storm in here and demand control! I know your second in command, but where have you been all this time? I've been trying to take your jo--*COUGH* I mean...um...

Very well. Lead us as you wish...


----------



## YogurtBandit

Dont put me to work! Im an Innocent bystander!!!


----------



## dragonflamez

I don't work. You know this.


----------



## Tyler

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't work. You know this.


 Boo hoo..., Get me some coffee.


----------



## dragonflamez

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work. You know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo..., Get me some coffee.
Click to expand...

 Hey, I'm a customer.


----------



## YogurtBandit

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work. You know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo..., Get me some coffee.
Click to expand...

 Coming right up!

<small><small>*Puts mud in it*</small></small>

I mean uh, Here ya go.


----------



## AndyB

*Enters John Wayne style*
Could I get some Coffee, to go?


----------



## MGMT

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work. You know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo..., Get me some coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming right up!
> 
> <small><small>*Puts mud in it*</small></small>
> 
> I mean uh, Here ya go.
Click to expand...

  <_<  amatuer

*puts bees, motor oil, gasoline and fire in coffee*

here ya go Odd   
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work. You know this.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo..., Get me some coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming right up!
> 
> <small><small>*Puts mud in it*</small></small>
> 
> I mean uh, Here ya go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_<  amatuer
> 
> *puts bees, motor oil, gasoline and fire in coffee*
> 
> here ya go Odd   
^_^
Click to expand...

 If it is on fire why would he drink it   
:huh:			 

Uhh...I'll have whatever he's not having.


----------



## Grawr

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> *Enters John Wayne style*
> Could I get some Coffee, to go?


Of course you can. And, I'm in a good mood, so its' not poisinous or anything.     

*Hands coffee*

And, hold on a moment, does Yogurt work here?


----------



## AndyB

Gengar said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enters John Wayne style*
> Could I get some Coffee, to go?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can. And, I'm in a good mood, so its' not poisinous or anything.
> 
> *Hands coffee*
> 
> And, hold on a moment, does Yogurt work here?
Click to expand...

 Thanks.
And I don't think so.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enters John Wayne style*
> Could I get some Coffee, to go?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can. And, I'm in a good mood, so its' not poisinous or anything.
> 
> *Hands coffee*
> 
> And, hold on a moment, does Yogurt work here?
Click to expand...

 I do now.


----------



## MGMT

Aren't you still in the 'use if yogurt is acting ********' hole?


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Aren't you still in the 'use if yogurt is acting ********' hole?


 Nope, I escaped.


----------



## MGMT

you can't escape quantum >_<


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> you can't escape quantum >_<


 Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
Click to expand...

 You mean, not without nothing.


----------



## JJH

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
Click to expand...

 No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.


----------



## dragonflamez

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.
Click to expand...

 HE lies. TO QUANTUM WITH YOU


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE lies. TO QUANTUM WITH YOU
Click to expand...

 I HAVE OHES LEFT EYEBALL!!!

OHE, if you want it back, You have to go into Quantum.


----------



## MGMT

Thats not my eyeball... Thats your eyeball.. *face palms*


----------



## JJH

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE lies. TO QUANTUM WITH YOU
Click to expand...

 OH NOES! May I please have a coffee to take?    
:huh:


----------



## YogurtBandit

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE lies. TO QUANTUM WITH YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NOES! May I please have a coffee to take?    
:huh:
Click to expand...

 *THROWS COFFE INTO QUANTAUM*


Drink it slowly, it's the only food youll get!


----------



## AndyB

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE lies. TO QUANTUM WITH YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NOES! May I please have a coffee to take?    
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THROWS COFFE INTO QUANTAUM*
> 
> 
> Drink it slowly, it's the only food youll get!
Click to expand...

 Hey, that was my coffee.
*Looks over at table*
Oh wait, mines here.


----------



## JJH

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't escape quantum >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Not without.... OHE'S LEFT EYEBALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean, not without nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I believe he meant he needed the eyeball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE lies. TO QUANTUM WITH YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NOES! May I please have a coffee to take?    
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THROWS COFFE INTO QUANTAUM*
> 
> 
> Drink it slowly, it's the only food youll get!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, that was my coffee.
> *Looks over at table*
> Oh wait, mines here.
Click to expand...

 tHEN WHO'S COFFEE IS THIS? oH NOES! qUANTAM'S MAKING MY WORDS ALL LOOPY! Wait, that's just caps lock.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*fixes holes*

*mop*


----------



## JJH

Now that I'm back, I would like to place an order. 1 Lon-Lon Milk please.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business


----------



## AndyB

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business


 Regular business.
That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
Just kidding man.


----------



## MGMT

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
Click to expand...

 That went out the window when this place opened up...


----------



## YogurtBandit

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
Click to expand...

 Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.


----------



## AndyB

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
Click to expand...

 Oooooo.
What is Quantum?
I haven't read this for a while.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo.
> What is Quantum?
> I haven't read this for a while.
Click to expand...

 A jail, of sorts.


----------



## AndyB

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo.
> What is Quantum?
> I haven't read this for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jail, of sorts.
Click to expand...

 Wow, that sounds... intriging.
I might go on holiday there.


----------



## dragonflamez

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo.
> What is Quantum?
> I haven't read this for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jail, of sorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that sounds... intriging.
> I might go on holiday there.
Click to expand...

 ITS NOT JAIL, ITS QUANTUM
OOOOOOOOOKOKOK


----------



## MGMT

I have a quantum air conditioner, it's refreshing.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo.
> What is Quantum?
> I haven't read this for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jail, of sorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that sounds... intriging.
> I might go on holiday there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS NOT JAIL, ITS QUANTUM
> OOOOOOOOOKOKOK
Click to expand...

 wait, we have a window?


----------



## MGMT

What   
:huh:			 who told you that


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo.
> What is Quantum?
> I haven't read this for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jail, of sorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that sounds... intriging.
> I might go on holiday there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS NOT JAIL, ITS QUANTUM
> OOOOOOOOOKOKOK
Click to expand...

 YEAH BUT IT ACTS AS A JAIL


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're going to need to get our regular staff back before we can resume normal business
> 
> 
> 
> Regular business.
> That went out the window, when Yogurt came on here...
> Just kidding man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Yeah, just hope you arent thrown into Quantum anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo.
> What is Quantum?
> I haven't read this for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jail, of sorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that sounds... intriging.
> I might go on holiday there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS NOT JAIL, ITS QUANTUM
> OOOOOOOOOKOKOK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH BUT IT ACTS AS A JAIL
Click to expand...

 Quantum is anytihng.


----------



## MGMT

I had a quantum banstick, then bul took it from me >_<


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I had a quantum banstick, then bul took it from me >_<


 I never gave permission for this


----------



## Sporge27

Uhhhh Gengar want to take charge?  Just in town for a limited time so can't read everything in here.... though I think there is non chunky/sour milk somewhere.... or was that from before I left....


----------



## YogurtBandit

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Uhhhh Gengar want to take charge?  Just in town for a limited time so can't read everything in here.... though I think there is non chunky/sour milk somewhere.... or was that from before I left....


 Yeah I accidently drank it, and then I had stomach problems, what was in it?


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Uhhhh Gengar want to take charge?  Just in town for a limited time so can't read everything in here.... though I think there is non chunky/sour milk somewhere.... or was that from before I left....


 Of course I will sir!

And glad to see ya'.    
^_^			 


Hear that Odd? Who's the take-charge-person-er now? :evillaugh:


----------



## Gabby

Can I have some LOn Lon milk?


----------



## Zelandonia

This is still alive? I thought it was destroyed during the "Trinity" test...


----------



## YogurtBandit

We shall never be destroyed!


----------



## Tyler

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh Gengar want to take charge? Just in town for a limited time so can't read everything in here.... though I think there is non chunky/sour milk somewhere.... or was that from before I left....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will sir!
> 
> And glad to see ya'.    
^_^
> 
> 
> Hear that Odd? Who's the take-charge-person-er now? :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 Huh??

*strangles Gengar for position*

That is really unfair that I get rebeled while I'm at summer camp D=


----------



## JJH

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Can I have some LOn Lon milk?


 Don't do it! Did you not read Sporge's post?


----------



## MGMT

nonsense this milk is still healthy


----------



## Sporge27

Odd still here then?

You can fight to the death for it sound fun?


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Odd still here then?
> 
> You can fight to the death for it sound fun?


 Nah, I think I'll just take over. Odd really hasn't been around.


----------



## MGMT

I did be willing to fight for it!

Nothing can beat the power of stupidity and really bad karaoke!


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I did be willing to fight for it!
> 
> Nothing can beat the power of stupidity and really bad karaoke!


 Hey, sorry, but it is I who will be managing the place until Sporge's return.

Sorry team mate, but it must be done.

*shoots OHE, then locks him in Quantum 2.0, which is a place that NO ONE can escape in ANY WAY*

P)


----------



## MGMT

Don't make me throw opera quotes at you!


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Don't make me throw opera quotes at you!


 Ah, sorry, that won't be happening.

*calls in the German Circus Bulls*

*Bulls run over OHE*

*Rabbits tape OHE's mouth shut with magical non-opera tape*

*Bulls fly back to Germany*


----------



## MGMT

I shall end this battle once and for all through song!

It pains me to say this but i shall be singing "We built this city" by Starship



Chorus:
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

Say you don't know me, or recognize my face
Say you don't care who goes to that kind of place
Knee deep in the hoopla, sinking in your fight
Too many runaways eating up the night

Ma Coley plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

chorus

Someone's always playing corporation games
Who cares they're always changing corporation names
We just want to dance here, someone stole the stage
They call us irresponsible, write us off the page

Ma Coley plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

chorus

It's just another Sunday, in a tired old street
Well if you got the toco, oh, then we just lost the beat

Who counts the money underneath the bar
Who writes the wrecking ball in two wild guitars
Don't tell us you need us, 'cause we're just simple fools
Looking for America, coming through your schools

(I'm looking out over that Golden Gate bridge
Out on a gorgeous sunny Saturday, I've seen that low amount of traffic)

Don't you remember (remember)

(Here's your favorite radio station, in your favorite radio city
The city by the bay, the city that rocks, the city that never sleeps)

Ma Coley plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

chorus repeats 2x

(We built, we built this city) built this city (we built, we built this city)
(repeats out) 

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr

Um...

What part of "Rabbits tape OHE's mouth shut with magical non-opera tape" did you not understand?     

*OHE gets trapped in gigantic net*

**Gengar*ties anchor to net*

*Giant crane dangles OHE in the anchored net over an ocean*

:evillaugh:


----------



## MGMT

But I have teh Cartman on my side!!!!

And your tape was Non-opera not non-worst song ever


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> But I have teh Cartman on my side!!!!
> 
> And your tape was Non-opera not non-worst song ever


 I wasn't going to do this, but now you just convinced me.

*Drops OHE into the ocean, where the anchor pulls him down to the very bottom*

*Dumps 17 truckloads of gigantic Killer sharks into the ocean*

*Dumps 44 truckloads of poisinous stingrays into the ocean*

*Dumps 834 truckloads of Killer Whales into the ocean*

*dusts off hands*

Yeah...he won't be back...

*walks back into the cafe*


----------



## MGMT

*use telekinesis on aquatic friends* *bites through net......* *drinks water and spits out coffee* *swims back up* *walk up to Gengar and pours clorine in his eyes*

edit: btw killer whales arent that dangerous, there easy to tame and quite intelligent..


----------



## Grawr

Ah, but I am a robot.  Chlorine give me power! *Grows to be 70 ft*

*Kicks OHE out of the Termina*

*runs OHE over with crane*

*Banishes OHE to the German Bull Circus*


----------



## MGMT

Chlorine's acid... and if you were a robot you wouldn't have the power of randomocity....  You deserve to be hit in the head with a +3 iron arrow with the +50 Trues shot aura bonus....   
-_-


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Chlorine's acid... and if you were a robot you wouldn't have the power of randomocity....  You deserve to be hit in the head with a +3 iron arrow with the +50 Trues shot aura bonus....   
-_-


 Ah, but I am a magical robot built by super intellegent rabbits. Normal robot rules do not apply to me.

Wait...I thought I sent you to Germany...

*re-sends OHE to the German Bull Circus*


----------



## MGMT

I just came back again...

*throws Gengar into the Sunset house*


----------



## Tyler

*puts yellow tape around restraunt that says free post count* D=


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Asplodez you all*


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *puts yellow tape around restraunt that says free post count* D=


 Are you saying people are posting, just to up their total?

I'll have some milk.   ?


----------



## Tyler

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *puts yellow tape around restraunt that says free post count* D=
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying people are posting, just to up their total?
> 
> I'll have some milk.   ?
Click to expand...

 no not at all.

I ran out of caution tape to put around the spoiled milk.


----------



## AndyB

Oh ok... SPOILED MILK!!!
*Spits miks over OCM*


----------



## MGMT

Yogurt you can't asplode us all *face palms* your still in quantum....


----------



## Grawr

Okay, lets not fight to the death anymore. I'll just be the temporary manager.     

*Breaks out of Sunset House*

OHE, you say that Yogurt can't "Asplode" you, because he's in Quantum.

Well, if you think back, YOU are in Quantum also.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*unlocks quantum*

im the janitor. i have the keys.


----------



## dragonflamez

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *unlocks quantum*
> 
> im the janitor. i have the keys.


 No, you don't


----------



## MGMT

if you remember back you were in quantum before me

Gengar you can only get out of the sunset house if you have a connection from the outside, it's indestructible and anything or anyone inside burns down at sunset


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> if you remember back you were in quantum before me
> 
> Gengar you can only get out of the sunset house if you have a connection from the outside, it's indestructible and anything or anyone inside burns down at sunset


 I have never been in Quantum.

And if you can escape Quantum, magical tape, a net with an anchor on it surrounded by TONS and TONS of sharks, whales, and stingrays, and the German Bull Circus so easily, I can escape the Sunset House just as easily.


----------



## MGMT

well hats different, i'm and idiot....


----------



## YogurtBandit

IDIOTS GO TO QUANTUM!


----------



## MGMT

No Yogurt goes to quantum..


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> No Yogurt goes to quantum..


----------



## MGMT

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Yogurt goes to quantum..
Click to expand...

 What it's true?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unlocks quantum*
> 
> im the janitor. i have the keys.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't
Click to expand...

 yes, i do. now dont make me throw you out. unless youve forgotten, i control this place.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Yogurt goes to quantum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it's true?
Click to expand...

 I thoyght it was funny


----------



## dragonflamez

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unlocks quantum*
> 
> im the janitor. i have the keys.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i do. now dont make me throw you out. unless youve forgotten, i control this place.
Click to expand...

 Ah, but I control Quantum, which controls everything.
I win.


----------



## MGMT

Bob has the power to "mop" and unlock verything..


----------



## YogurtBandit

But I control Quantaums older brother, Zxuantaum, so I rule all.


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> But I control Quantaums older brother, Zxuantaum, so I rule all.


 No, you don't


----------



## JJH

Well I rules teh mole-people! So you shall all fear me!


----------



## YogurtBandit

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I control Quantaums older brother, Zxuantaum, so I rule all.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't
Click to expand...

 *sends DF to Zxuantaum*


----------



## JJH

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I control Quantaums older brother, Zxuantaum, so I rule all.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sends DF to Zxuantaum*
Click to expand...

 ***JJH0369*sends YB to the mole-people prison!*


----------



## MGMT

Yogurt stop making thinks up <_< DF Quantum isn't that funny anymore or random it's just annoying.. and JJHO we all know that you rules teh mole people!
And while your at it take Gengar and DF to mole people prison.


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Yogurt stop making thinks up <_< DF Quantum isn't that funny anymore or random it's just annoying.. and JJHO we all know that you rules teh mole people!
> And while your at it take Gengar and DF to mole people prison.


 Hey, whoa, no need to take me there. I've done nothing to deserve such things.

*shoots OHE with bazooka*


----------



## YogurtBandit

**YogurtBandit*sends OHE to Zxuantuam tofor not belving it. Belive now?


----------



## MGMT

Nope...Not one bit


----------



## Grawr

Gwa!

I almost forgot...I'm leaving for 10 days, so I can't take charge of the Termina for a bit. OHE, you can take my place.     

*grabs suitcase*

Have fun!


----------



## YogurtBandit

OHE is in ZXuantaum so I take over!

Light avenger!  Polish my crown! Dflamez! Make me a new signature! JJ! Cook stuffz for me!


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OHE is in ZXuantaum so I take over!
> 
> Light avenger!  Polish my crown! Dflamez! Make me a new signature! JJ! Cook stuffz for me!


 No, no no. 

OHE has magical abilities. He can break free of your Zhasdlfaks;dghlks with ease.


Good thing I didn't leave yet. =O


----------



## YogurtBandit

No one can escape Zxuantaum!


----------



## dragonflamez

Cake.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Good enough Dflamez! Avenger, where is that crown?


----------



## AndyB

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Good enough Dflamez! Avenger, where is that crown?


 I am not your servent.

I am not a number, I AM A FREE MAN.

(If anyone can tell me what that's from, I'll do something for you)


----------



## YogurtBandit

Its from your mouth. You neve rsaid it had to be correct. POLISH MY CROWN!


----------



## AndyB

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Its from your mouth. You neve rsaid it had to be correct. POLISH MY CROWN!


 BITE ME!!


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Bites* OWNAGED TO THE MACKS


----------



## AndyB

Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!


----------



## YogurtBandit

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!


 *Gasp*

_YogurtBandit s]_


----------



## Gabby

LOL


----------



## UltraByte

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!


 If you actually meant that, 10 POINTS FOR HOME TEAM WOO!


----------



## Gabby

YB has only been on tbt a few months and already has 1,431....


----------



## AndyB

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually meant that, 10 POINTS FOR HOME TEAM WOO!
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah.
I meant it whole-heartedly.
YB needs to learn to Shut Up!!


----------



## YogurtBandit

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually meant that, 10 POINTS FOR HOME TEAM WOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah.
> I meant it whole-heartedly.
> YB needs to learn to Shut Up!!
Click to expand...

 _YogurtBandit glues his lips togheter_


----------



## Gabby

I want a pie


----------



## YogurtBandit

What Flavor?


----------



## MGMT

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually meant that, 10 POINTS FOR HOME TEAM WOO!
Click to expand...

 10 points for Gryphondor!


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Shut Up, you Spam-face!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually meant that, 10 POINTS FOR HOME TEAM WOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 points for Gryphondor!
Click to expand...

 I thought you wetre in Zxquantaum?


----------



## MGMT

I was at band camp...   
:huh:


----------



## Grawr

*opens door*

*hangs up coat and puts down suitcase*

Yeah I'm uhh, I'm back.

Whoever was running this place while I was gone, your off duty. I'll be taking back my place as temporary manager until Sporge returns...


----------



## MGMT

Ummm... Look I'm changing the subject inconspicuously! *points off into space*


----------



## YogurtBandit

I was so ruining the placw!


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I was so ruining the placw!


 Well,  uhh, your not now. And no more of this Zaxhauasmtastum stuff...


----------



## dragonflamez

*pulls pie out of Quantum*


----------



## Gabby

Sporge needs to be here.HE KEPT THE PLACE CALM!!!Now I am going to get a coke.


----------



## MGMT

Can i still eat oranges?


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Can i still eat oranges?


 Yeah, but all other citrus fruits are prohibited.


----------



## YogurtBandit

No! My Lime Farm cant be sold to here for profit!    
:'(


----------



## Gabby

GENGAR!WE ARE OUT OF COKES WHERE DID THEY GO?!Did muffins drink them again


----------



## Grawr

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> GENGAR!WE ARE OUT OF COKES WHERE DID THEY GO?!Did muffins drink them again


 Hm? Do you work here or something?

And no, muffins had no say in this.


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GENGAR!WE ARE OUT OF COKES WHERE DID THEY GO?!Did muffins drink them again
> 
> 
> 
> Hm? Do you work here or something?
> 
> And no, muffins had no say in this.
Click to expand...

 in fact i do


----------



## Triforce3force

*runs in*

AVATAR SEASON 3 TRAILER!  MAWHAHAHAHAH!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_yvhgiKK74A

*leaves*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *runs in*
> 
> AVATAR SEASON 3 TRAILER!  MAWHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_yvhgiKK74A
> 
> *leaves*


 *smack*

dont bring that trash in here. if you want to put up good links, link to red vs blue.


----------



## UltraByte

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> if you want to put up good ]
> LOL
> 
> Red vs. Blue isn't that good. Avatar is easily better.


----------



## Gabby

UltraByte said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to put up good ]
> LOL
> 
> Red vs. Blue isn't that good. Avatar is easily better.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...


----------



## YogurtBandit

Red Vs. Blue Vs. Avatar Would end up in a tie between Red and Blue.


----------



## JJH

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Red Vs. Blue Vs. Avatar Would end up in a tie between Red and Blue.


 I think Purple would win.

Red+Bue=Purple

So Purple wins.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Red Vs. Blue Vs. Avatar Would end up in a tie between Red and Blue.


 very much agreed.

to all of you who doubt the awsomnesicity of RvB, leave my cafe now.


----------



## UltraByte

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Vs. Blue Vs. Avatar Would end up in a tie between Red and Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> very much agreed.
> 
> to all of you who doubt the awsomnesicity of RvB, leave my cafe now.
Click to expand...

 Your cafe? This is Sporge's cafe.


----------



## Propaganda Man

UltraByte said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Vs. Blue Vs. Avatar Would end up in a tie between Red and Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> very much agreed.
> 
> to all of you who doubt the awsomnesicity of RvB, leave my cafe now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cafe? This is Sporge's cafe.
Click to expand...

 No, its definitely Bob's cafe.


----------



## Triforce3force

Anyone who doubts the awesomeness of Avatar in this cafe may also see themselves out.  (I have not seen Red vs. Blue)


----------



## Propaganda Man

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Anyone who doubts the awesomeness of Avatar in this cafe may also see themselves out.  (I have not seen Red vs. Blue)


 I like Avatar but it could have been better had it been done for the audiences of adult swim. Red vs. Blue is better than it simply because its kick *CEN-1.01-SORD*. Any fan would agree.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Anyone who doubts the awesomeness of Avatar in this cafe may also see themselves out.  (I have not seen Red vs. Blue)


 http://rvb.roosterteeth.com/home.php

or, alternativly, to get the old episodes:
http://www.tv-links.co.uk/listings/1/72


----------



## Grawr

To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Gengar said:
			
		

> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.


 Prove it.


----------



## Grawr

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

 He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...


----------



## Propaganda Man

Gengar said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
Click to expand...

 Don't take that post too seriously.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take that post too seriously.
Click to expand...

 yah. really. its obvious that i have control of the cafe for now. i mean, seriously. its part of the job description of janitor. as is awsomness.

RvB pwn all.


----------



## JJH

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take that post too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. really. its obvious that i have control of the cafe for now. i mean, seriously. its part of the job description of janitor. as is awsomness.
> 
> RvB pwn all.
Click to expand...

 Power to the janitor!

We are the UJOTCOTBTWIAAC! (that's United Janitors of Termina Cafe of The Bell Tree which is About Animal Crossing!)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take that post too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. really. its obvious that i have control of the cafe for now. i mean, seriously. its part of the job description of janitor. as is awsomness.
> 
> RvB pwn all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power to the janitor!
> 
> We are the UJOTCOTBTWIAAC! (that's United Janitors of Termina Cafe of The Bell Tree which is About Animal Crossing!)
Click to expand...

 um... we? when did you become janitor?


----------



## JJH

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take that post too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. really. its obvious that i have control of the cafe for now. i mean, seriously. its part of the job description of janitor. as is awsomness.
> 
> RvB pwn all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power to the janitor!
> 
> We are the UJOTCOTBTWIAAC! (that's United Janitors of Termina Cafe of The Bell Tree which is About Animal Crossing!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um... we? when did you become janitor?
Click to expand...

 I was in a dream I had...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take that post too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. really. its obvious that i have control of the cafe for now. i mean, seriously. its part of the job description of janitor. as is awsomness.
> 
> RvB pwn all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power to the janitor!
> 
> We are the UJOTCOTBTWIAAC! (that's United Janitors of Termina Cafe of The Bell Tree which is About Animal Crossing!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um... we? when did you become janitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in a dream I had...
Click to expand...

 fail.


----------



## JJH

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up any confusion, this is Sporge's cafe, but he left me in charge while he's away.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said so in one of his past posts, then OHE said he wanted to be in charge, then we had to fight to the death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take that post too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. really. its obvious that i have control of the cafe for now. i mean, seriously. its part of the job description of janitor. as is awsomness.
> 
> RvB pwn all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power to the janitor!
> 
> We are the UJOTCOTBTWIAAC! (that's United Janitors of Termina Cafe of The Bell Tree which is About Animal Crossing!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um... we? when did you become janitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in a dream I had...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fail.
Click to expand...

 Fine then! Can I be a janitor? I'm good at cleaning kinda...


----------



## MGMT

Gengar I believe I won... And Bob is teh only Janitor.


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Is hired by JJ to kidnap Bob so he can become Janitor*

JJ is janitor now that Bob is missing!

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>icantbelivesomeoneshighlightthistoreaditlolwhwywouldtheydothathisisntimportantlololololokwhyareyoustillreadinglol</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Gabby

Bob cannot be kidnaped.his magic llamas wouldnt let you


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gengar I believe I won... And Bob is teh only Janitor.


You totally didn't win...

I don't think either of us one, actually. Cuz' you were trapped in Quantum, and thats supposed to be un-escape-able...

Let's call it a draw and split Cafe'-part-time-ownership down the middle...unless the Janitors have already overthrown us and took over the Cafe'...


----------



## MGMT

I get inside and you get outside.. So you can suffocate and die! That sounds fair .


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I get inside and you get outside.. So you can suffocate and die! That sounds fair .


 ....

*kills OHE*

There, that seems even more fair.


----------



## MGMT

You stabbed a cutout board of me...


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> You stabbed a cutout board of me...


 Gah. This is why we never finished the fight-to-the-death. There's just no way to win against you. >.>


----------



## Gabby

*sets bomb in cafe* HAHAHHA*runs to lala diner


----------



## Grawr

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> *sets bomb in cafe* HAHAHHA*runs to lala diner


...

*throws bomb into Lala Diner, and the Lala Diner explodes*

...Yeah, nice try though.


----------



## Gabby

my diner is 100% bomb proof


----------



## Grawr

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> my diner is 100% bomb proof


 *watches Lala Diner burn into pieces*

Uhh....apparently it isn't anymore.


----------



## Gabby

that is cardboard lala diner


----------



## JJH

Fine, if you wanna crush a young boy's dreams I won't be janitor. But I still support teh janitor!


----------



## Grawr

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> that is cardboard lala diner


 *realizes that the Diner has a sign out front that says "THIS IS THE REAL LALA DINER", and continues to watch it burn*

Yeah, I guess it isn't anymore.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar I believe I won... And Bob is teh only Janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> You totally didn't win...
> 
> I don't think either of us one, actually. Cuz' you were trapped in Quantum, and thats supposed to be un-escape-able...
> 
> Let's call it a draw and split Cafe'-part-time-ownership down the middle...unless the Janitors have already overthrown us and took over the Cafe'...
Click to expand...

 ha! fail! i am teh only janitor!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Fine, if you wanna crush a young boy's dreams I won't be janitor. But I still support teh janitor!


 thank you.


----------



## MGMT

Bob send your llamas to kill Gengar... Then maybe destroy La La Diner..


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bob send your llamas to kill Gengar... Then maybe destroy La La Diner..


 ah, but if i did that, i would be supporting you. no offence, but why would i support someone trying to usurp my power over this cafe?

and if i destroy lala, then ill just have to clean it up.


----------



## Grawr

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob send your llamas to kill Gengar... Then maybe destroy La La Diner..
> 
> 
> 
> ah, but if i did that, i would be supporting you. no offence, but why would i support someone trying to usurp my power over this cafe?
> 
> and if i destroy lala, then ill just have to clean it up.
Click to expand...

 The Lala Diner has already been destroyed, though.


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob send your llamas to kill Gengar... Then maybe destroy La La Diner..
> 
> 
> 
> ah, but if i did that, i would be supporting you. no offence, but why would i support someone trying to usurp my power over this cafe?
> 
> and if i destroy lala, then ill just have to clean it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Lala Diner has already been destroyed, though.
Click to expand...

 My diner will be back next week.


----------



## YogurtBandit

[outofrp]Gaby, theres no immortailty in Rps. Your diner will not come back.[/outofrp]


Whats our next plan?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> [outofrp]Gaby, theres no immortailty in Rps. Your diner will not come back.[/outofrp]
> 
> 
> Whats our next plan?


 there is no immortality for people, there is for locations, to an extent. all diners have the power to resurect themselves should they be destroyed. it is very deep magic, requireing the help of llamas. which is why i am the only one do cast such a spell. thoagh there are those who would call it a curse. i happen to agree with them.


----------



## JJH

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [outofrp]Gaby, theres no immortailty in Rps. Your diner will not come back.[/outofrp]
> 
> 
> Whats our next plan?
> 
> 
> 
> there is no immortality for people, there is for locations, to an extent. all diners have the power to resurect themselves should they be destroyed. it is very deep magic, requireing the help of llamas. which is why i am the only one do cast such a spell. thoagh there are those who would call it a curse. i happen to agree with them.
Click to expand...

 That's why I worship the janitors.


----------



## Sporge27

Well you could also simply hire a building contractor and get plans to rebuild the diner then rebuild it, but think of the money you would lose to my cafe!

Well.... may be not money cuase I think I have been forgeting to charge people for things.....


Anyhoo I am back now     

How often on I cannot say.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well you could also simply hire a building contractor and get plans to rebuild the diner then rebuild it, but think of the money you would lose to my cafe!
> 
> Well.... may be not money cuase I think I have been forgeting to charge people for things.....
> 
> 
> Anyhoo I am back now
> 
> How often on I cannot say.


 magic is more fun. as is promoting my powers.

anyhow, sir, welcome back. i trust you approve of the way i ran things whial you were gone?


----------



## Grawr

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could also simply hire a building contractor and get plans to rebuild the diner then rebuild it, but think of the money you would lose to my cafe!
> 
> Well.... may be not money cuase I think I have been forgeting to charge people for things.....
> 
> 
> Anyhoo I am back now
> 
> How often on I cannot say.
> 
> 
> 
> magic is more fun. as is promoting my powers.
> 
> anyhow, sir, welcome back. i trust you approve of the way i ran things whial you were gone?
Click to expand...

 Ehem, you mean the way _I_ ran things before you overthrew me for the last like...15 posts or so?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Gengar said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could also simply hire a building contractor and get plans to rebuild the diner then rebuild it, but think of the money you would lose to my cafe!
> 
> Well.... may be not money cuase I think I have been forgeting to charge people for things.....
> 
> 
> Anyhoo I am back now
> 
> How often on I cannot say.
> 
> 
> 
> magic is more fun. as is promoting my powers.
> 
> anyhow, sir, welcome back. i trust you approve of the way i ran things whial you were gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehem, you mean the way _I_ ran things before you overthrew me for the last like...15 posts or so?
Click to expand...

 yah. but you see, i was realy running things from backstage the whole time.


----------



## Grawr

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could also simply hire a building contractor and get plans to rebuild the diner then rebuild it, but think of the money you would lose to my cafe!
> 
> Well.... may be not money cuase I think I have been forgeting to charge people for things.....
> 
> 
> Anyhoo I am back now
> 
> How often on I cannot say.
> 
> 
> 
> magic is more fun. as is promoting my powers.
> 
> anyhow, sir, welcome back. i trust you approve of the way i ran things whial you were gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehem, you mean the way _I_ ran things before you overthrew me for the last like...15 posts or so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. but you see, i was realy running things from backstage the whole time.
Click to expand...

 Ahhh...

*pulls mind-control-device out of head*
...

I was wondering why that was there...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Gengar said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could also simply hire a building contractor and get plans to rebuild the diner then rebuild it, but think of the money you would lose to my cafe!
> 
> Well.... may be not money cuase I think I have been forgeting to charge people for things.....
> 
> 
> Anyhoo I am back now
> 
> How often on I cannot say.
> 
> 
> 
> magic is more fun. as is promoting my powers.
> 
> anyhow, sir, welcome back. i trust you approve of the way i ran things whial you were gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehem, you mean the way _I_ ran things before you overthrew me for the last like...15 posts or so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah. but you see, i was realy running things from backstage the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> *pulls mind-control-device out of head*
> ...
> 
> I was wondering why that was there...
Click to expand...

 you wernt supposed to find that....


----------



## Justin

*floods cafe* Boo.


----------



## JJH

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *floods cafe* Boo.


 ZOMG GHOSTS!!!!

*Drains cafe* Oob.

I am your opposite! Muahahaha!


----------



## YogurtBandit

*Plays the oob Dance*


----------



## Sporge27

Oob dance?  Riiiiiiiight.

anyway..... I don't care about that squable for power so long as everyone here remembers who really owns this place... :evillaugh:


----------



## Propaganda Man

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Oob dance?  Riiiiiiiight.
> 
> anyway..... I don't care about that squable for power so long as everyone here remembers who really owns this place... :evillaugh:


 Invisionfree?    
:huh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oob dance? Riiiiiiiight.
> 
> anyway..... I don't care about that squable for power so long as everyone here remembers who really owns this place... :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Invisionfree?    
:huh:
Click to expand...

 exactly.


----------



## MGMT

*Smashes sporge's coffee against wall* :evillaugh:


----------



## YogurtBandit

Down with InvisonFreeee!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Down with InvisonFreeee!


 you do realize that if that actualy happens, the whole forum dies?


----------



## DSFAN121

Could I be a chef, if possible?


----------



## MGMT

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Could I be a chef, if possible?


 If I was assistant manager you could be... But apparently I'm not goooood enough. <_<


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I be a chef, if possible?
> 
> 
> 
> If I was assistant manager you could be... But apparently I'm not goooood enough. <_<
Click to expand...

 I don't know who assistant manager is anymore. I thought it was Odd, but he's never really around....I dunno'.

And if it was me, OHE, I offered to split the job with you, but you didn't accept.


----------



## MGMT

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I be a chef, if possible?
> 
> 
> 
> If I was assistant manager you could be... But apparently I'm not goooood enough. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know who assistant manager is anymore. I thought it was Odd, but he's never really around....I dunno'.
> 
> And if it was me, OHE, I offered to split the job with you, but you didn't accept.
Click to expand...

 Of course i accepted... I said you could get outside..


----------



## Sporge27

Always hiring so chef you be DSfany
(hehe I said fanny)

anyway, I indirectly own this place becuase invisionfree never comes down this low to give orders....

and OHE..... you better get me another coffee if you know what is good for you *cracks knuckles*


----------



## MGMT

I'm not OHE... I'm Gandalf.... *teleports*


----------



## YogurtBandit

**YogurtBandit*Slaps OHE/Gandalf until coffe pours out of him
**YogurtBandit*hands coffe to Sporge


----------



## Gabby

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> **YogurtBandit*


----------



## Sporge27

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> **YogurtBandit*


----------



## DSFAN121

*cooks a Fried Cuckoo* Anyone want it?


----------



## JJH

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *cooks a Fried Cuckoo* Anyone want it?


    			 I love the Cuckoo. How could you?!?!? 
*Eats Cuckoo*
Needs more BBQ sauce.


----------



## DSFAN121

Who ordered the Crab Stew?   
:huh:


----------



## YogurtBandit

I cant eat Crab stew because  Iam a crab! That might me my cousin or something!


----------



## RaiK

Oh! I want some crab stew!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *cooks a Fried Cuckoo* Anyone want it?


 im coco for cuckoo puffs!!!

*moping*


----------



## MGMT

I feel like tacos.


----------



## Gabby

I feel like pie..


----------



## RaiK

Do you have any Monster Energy Drinks?


----------



## Sporge27

Monster? no.... just coffee

*drinks coffee*


----------



## DSFAN121

*takes a quick swig of some Heiniken*    			 ...     

(1 hour later)

*drunk* The itsy bit,,,sy spi..*hiccup* when up the water sp*hiccup*...oouuuuttt! *passes out*


----------



## Grawr

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *takes a quick swig of some Heiniken*    			 ...
> 
> (1 hour later)
> 
> *drunk* The itsy bit,,,sy spi..*hiccup* when up the water sp*hiccup*...oouuuuttt! *passes out*


 O.O

C...can't have that, can we?

*picks up broom*

*sweeps drunken DS fan into a closet*

*shuts door*

*walks off whistling*


----------



## Gabby

umm gengar..are we aloud to do that?


----------



## JJH

Probably not. OMG CHICKEN ATTACK!!!


----------



## DSFAN121

*comes out of closet* Man, I have a headache. I'll never do that again. *cooks food*


----------



## Sporge27

ummmmmm   <_< 



yeah what competition does this cafe currently have?


----------



## DSFAN121

Wii Cafe?


----------



## JJH

animreT efaC? That new place down the street? Ya. Them.


----------



## Gabby

*Builds ultra super come to Termina Cafe sign.*Now people will have to come..... :dance:


----------



## YogurtBandit

The Evil clone Termina Cafe!


----------



## Grawr

This cafe has no competition. End of story. I mean, we have like over 170 pages worth of posts, right?


----------



## DSFAN121

This post made 180!   
^_^


----------



## YogurtBandit

180.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Nooooo I was gonna be like all mystical and stufffs


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Monster? no.... just coffee
> 
> *drinks coffee*


 EWWWWWWW!!!! Your drinking the coffee from my circulatory system.
I feel like going to McDonalds and taking all the straws and running out...


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster? no.... just coffee
> 
> *drinks coffee*
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWWWWW!!!! Your drinking the coffee from my circulatory system.
> I feel like going to McDonalds and taking all the straws and running out...
Click to expand...

 *walks into the Termina carrying straws*

Oh, sorry. Looks like your a bit too late for that.


----------



## MGMT

God damn it!!!! Obey my Authoritah *hits Gengar on head with nightstick*


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> God damn it!!!! Obey my Authoritah *hits Gengar on head with nightstick*


 *nightstick breaks*

I'm a robot, remember?

Anyway, who's up for some food? It's been a while since I've...well, done my job.


----------



## MGMT

I want some kitty shaped waffles now Damn it!


----------



## Sporge27

hmmm, i threw out the coffee from you... this is from the machine that I refcilled myself just in case you changed it to your.... ummm.... coffee as you call it....


----------



## JJH

Can I place an order? I'd like a puppy, prefferebly golden retreiver, not too old, male, with lots of fur. And a side order of kittens.
 :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Can I place an order? I'd like a puppy, prefferebly golden retreiver, not too old, male, with lots of fur. And a side order of kittens.
> :evillaugh:


 Really? Thats one of my favorites.


----------



## MGMT

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I place an order? I'd like a puppy, prefferebly golden retreiver, not too old, male, with lots of fur. And a side order of kittens.
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Thats one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

 That iz not funnyz@ Kittyzz are cutez!


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I place an order? I'd like a puppy, prefferebly golden retreiver, not too old, male, with lots of fur. And a side order of kittens.
> :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Thats one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

 PETA ATTACK!!!!!!


----------



## MGMT

=o I like to eat litter boxes.


----------



## Sporge27

Well they aren't cooked..... and if he tries to eat them they will just eat him back...


----------



## RaiK

Ill have a fried shoe.  Hold the laces.


----------



## JJH

RaiK said:
			
		

> Ill have a fried shoe.  Hold the laces.


 Thicko... 

I'd like to cancel my order. 'Cept the kittens. Can I have two orders of those?


----------



## MGMT

Orange Juice tastes like oranges.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Orange Juice tastes like oranges.


 And the cow goes "Moo".


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Juice tastes like oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> And the cow goes "Moo".
Click to expand...

 NO THEY GO OINK!!!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Juice tastes like oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> And the cow goes "Moo".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO THEY GO OINK!!!
Click to expand...

 You two have serious problems, everybody knows cows go to the bathroom.


----------



## RaiK

Silly willys!  Cows go to Walmart!


----------



## YogurtBandit

Cows go to Cow tanning places!


----------



## AndyB

Cows go to the butchers, then into my belly.


----------



## JJH

AndyB said:
			
		

> Cows go to the butchers, then into my belly.


 OMG!!!

GET IN MAH BELLY! 

And cows don't go to Wal Mart, they go to Cowco, where the cows go.  :lol:


----------



## MGMT

I feel like having a blizzard or an orange slushy.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I feel like having a blizzard or an orange slushy.


 i LOVE blizzardz


----------



## RaiK

Oh man I could totally go for a friggin slushy right now


----------



## JJH

There are no Blizzardz or slushies. Or demented robot-monkeys that eat small furry animals and shoot former leaders of third-world countries with it's tickle-ray of doom. So you can forget about those too.


----------



## RaiK

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Or demented robot-monkeys that eat small furry animals and shoot former leaders of third-world countries with it's tickle-ray of doom.


;_; Crap...I wanted one...


----------



## DSFAN121

So...a Dunkin' Donuts opened up down the street. I'm going to get my coffee there from now on, so...yeah...


----------



## Triforce3force

I vow we go conquer Starbucks, and release the hold on the coffee industry!  TO arms, my fellow staff!  ....And I made myself a new sig.  It might seem a bit girly, but I like it....from a very good anime.


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I vow we go conquer Starbucks, and release the hold on the coffee industry!  TO arms, my fellow staff!  ....And I made myself a new sig.  It might seem a bit girly, but I like it....from a very good anime.


 I work at Starbucks. You'd lose


----------



## Triforce3force

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vow we go conquer Starbucks, and release the hold on the coffee industry! TO arms, my fellow staff! ....And I made myself a new sig. It might seem a bit girly, but I like it....from a very good anime.
> 
> 
> 
> I work at Starbucks. You'd lose
Click to expand...

 ....Good point.  That would be a losing battle....so....what could we go conquer?


----------



## dragonflamez

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vow we go conquer Starbucks, and release the hold on the coffee industry! TO arms, my fellow staff! ....And I made myself a new sig. It might seem a bit girly, but I like it....from a very good anime.
> 
> 
> 
> I work at Starbucks. You'd lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....Good point.  That would be a losing battle....so....what could we go conquer?
Click to expand...

 McDonalds. They coffee blooooows.


----------



## Triforce3force

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vow we go conquer Starbucks, and release the hold on the coffee industry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

Our coffee is good... we do have slushies..... and I already set up an overelaborate ghost haunting to scare customers and employees from McDonald's....


----------



## MGMT

Waffles have syrup traps.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

RaiK said:
			
		

> Do you have any Monster Energy Drinks?


monster is much best

o, sorry i was gone. cruise and whatnot. i found a liter of whiskey. fun!


----------



## dragonflamez

I finally grew my toenail back


----------



## YogurtBandit

That description was too graphic


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I finally grew my toenail back


 is it shiney?


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally grew my toenail back
> 
> 
> 
> is it shiney?
Click to expand...

 I wish, cause then I could sell it.


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally grew my toenail back
> 
> 
> 
> is it shiney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish, cause then I could sell it.
Click to expand...

 get some shiner


----------



## MGMT

I'm catman with a cat named paul.


----------



## Micah

*sprays cat with water bottle* hehehe


----------



## MGMT

I'm not a cat.... I a man thats a cat. Hah


----------



## Micah

*sprays catman with hose*


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> *sprays catman with hose*


 Argahahafargle. Water is not funny!


----------



## Sporge27

*wakes up*

Fwhekwasoop!

What happened to this place!

And where is Bob! this place is filthy right now...


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> *wakes up*
> 
> Fwhekwasoop!
> 
> What happened to this place!
> 
> And where is Bob! this place is filthy right now...


 I put bob on a break Mkay


----------



## Grawr

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wakes up*
> 
> Fwhekwasoop!
> 
> What happened to this place!
> 
> And where is Bob! this place is filthy right now...
> 
> 
> 
> I put bob on a break Mkay
Click to expand...

 And you have the authority to do that...how?

*takes out machine gun*


----------



## MGMT

Boo chica Boo Boo.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wakes up*
> 
> Fwhekwasoop!
> 
> What happened to this place!
> 
> And where is Bob! this place is filthy right now...
> 
> 
> 
> I put bob on a break Mkay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have the authority to do that...how?
> 
> *takes out machine gun*
Click to expand...

 I agree
*takes out RBG*

(RBG = really big gun)


----------



## MGMT

I want a really big gun!!!!1!!!1!!!1!!1!!

*takes out ionic boom missle launcher*

WEEEEEEE!! *boom* Was that Earth?


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I want a really big gun!!!!1!!!1!!!1!!1!!
> 
> *takes out ionic boom missle launcher*
> 
> WEEEEEEE!! *boom* Was that Earth?


 ...No, I believe that was Third Earth. ((10 points to whoever gets my reference. D)

Anyway, yeah, Gabby...it's about time you surrendered. Considering all the RBG's and things.


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a really big gun!!!!1!!!1!!!1!!1!!
> 
> *takes out ionic boom missle launcher*
> 
> WEEEEEEE!! *boom* Was that Earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...No, I believe that was Third Earth. ((10 points to whoever gets my reference. D)
> 
> Anyway, yeah, Gabby...it's about time you surrendered. Considering all the RBG's and things.
Click to expand...

 And mah lollipop of DOOM!


----------



## Grawr

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a really big gun!!!!1!!!1!!!1!!1!!
> 
> *takes out ionic boom missle launcher*
> 
> WEEEEEEE!! *boom* Was that Earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...No, I believe that was Third Earth. ((10 points to whoever gets my reference. D)
> 
> Anyway, yeah, Gabby...it's about time you surrendered. Considering all the RBG's and things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And mah lollipop of DOOM!
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that too.


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a really big gun!!!!1!!!1!!!1!!1!!
> 
> *takes out ionic boom missle launcher*
> 
> WEEEEEEE!! *boom* Was that Earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...No, I believe that was Third Earth. ((10 points to whoever gets my reference. D)
> 
> Anyway, yeah, Gabby...it's about time you surrendered. Considering all the RBG's and things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And mah lollipop of DOOM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, that too.
Click to expand...







Muhahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MGMT

Welll...........Hot Wheels beat that!


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Welll...........Hot Wheels beat that!


 But, your forgetting that hot wheels can't fire laser beams.


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welll...........Hot Wheels beat that!
> 
> 
> 
> But, your forgetting that hot wheels can't fire laser beams.
Click to expand...

 *Laughs* That's what you think.


----------



## Micah

Hot Wheels can't, but Matchbox can!


----------



## MGMT

Boo! I think it's funny how we randomly bring this back to life each time.


----------



## Grawr

Koehler said:
			
		

> Hot Wheels can't, but Matchbox can!


 Only on Wednesdays, though.

Look, toy cars can't be good weapons. 

Toy _planes_ can, though.


----------



## MGMT

I like the toy plane in Nintendogs     			  It's fun to play with.


----------



## Micah

Just wait til you see mine: it has missles! :yes:


----------



## Sporge27

You mean you can't shoot missiles from your arm like samus and I can?


----------



## MGMT

Sporge don't hurt the kid, you just like pushed him on the ground stabbed him a few times and shot him in both knees.


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> You mean you can't shoot missiles from your arm like samus and I can?


 And me too, considering I'm a robot and all.


----------



## MGMT

Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh


----------



## Lone_Wolf

*comes back from a long vacation*
omg this place is very dirty!


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh


 uhhh.... noooo.......


and long time no see wolfy


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh


 One time my friend did that in the locker room during gym and burnt my extra gym shirt. Luckily theres a sink in there.


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... noooo.......
> 
> 
> and long time no see wolfy
Click to expand...

Ohhh... Shoot. *hides burnt Cafe behind self*


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... noooo.......
> 
> 
> and long time no see wolfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh... Shoot. *hides burnt Cafe behind self*
Click to expand...

 Oooooh you broke the Cafe. You're in trouble.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... noooo.......
> 
> 
> and long time no see wolfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh... Shoot. *hides burnt Cafe behind self*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh you broke the Cafe. You're in trouble.
Click to expand...

 Uhhhhhh.... I blame television.


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... noooo.......
> 
> 
> and long time no see wolfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh... Shoot. *hides burnt Cafe behind self*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh you broke the Cafe. You're in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhhhhh.... I blame television.
Click to expand...

 *Takes out giant robotic gun*

*Cocks the gun with intense loud-ness*

Yeah...you could go ahead and say goodbye to that face of yours.


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i play with fire? Like take axe and a lighter and be like WHooosh
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... noooo.......
> 
> 
> and long time no see wolfy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh... Shoot. *hides burnt Cafe behind self*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh you broke the Cafe. You're in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhhhhh.... I blame television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Takes out giant robotic gun*
> 
> *Cocks the gun with intense loud-ness*
> 
> Yeah...you could go ahead and say goodbye to that face of yours.
Click to expand...

 do it.

you know you want to!

feel your anger!


----------



## Grawr

Siyonara'...

*Fires gun at OHE*

...and that takes care of that.

*walkes off*


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Siyonara'...
> 
> *Fires gun at OHE*
> 
> ...and that takes care of that.
> 
> *walkes off*


 Excellent.
You will make a fine apprentice, and together we can RULE THE GALAXY!!!!
MWUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## MGMT

Gengar said:
			
		

> Siyonara'...
> 
> *Fires gun at OHE*
> 
> ...and that takes care of that.
> 
> *walkes off*









I shall make millions!


----------



## Sporge27

What does that have to do with anything Gengar did.....


----------



## MGMT

I don't know... It seemed like good idea at the time.


----------



## Grawr

Hey guys...

Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:


----------



## Sporge27

<_< Yes we should try to get customers back ... but I am already in my pajamas....   
-_-			 zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tyler

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> <_< Yes we should try to get customers back ... but I am already in my pajamas....   
-_-			 zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 Hey I work at all 3 cafes now! D=

(Yaun, Termina,


----------



## Micah

The Yuan is dead.

1 down 2 to go! :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <_< Yes we should try to get customers back ... but I am already in my pajamas....   
-_-			 zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I work at all 3 cafes now! D=
> 
> (Yaun, Termina,
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

We can all be civizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I have a cold and I feel like sleep right now.
*sleeps on counter*


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> We can all be civizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I have a cold and I feel like sleep right now.
> *sleeps on counter*


 ((I have a cold today too. 'Stayed home from school today. D)

But anyway...

*fires gun*

L. O. L.

:evillaugh:


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> Hey guys...
> 
> Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:


 Now I must choose. This cafe which I know and love of the other which gave me a job... *Que dramatic music whilest I ponder*


----------



## Grawr

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must choose. This cafe which I know and love of the other which gave me a job... *Que dramatic music whilest I ponder*
Click to expand...

 Ponder this.

*takes out gun*

*aimes at JJ's head*

You walk out that door...and...well, you won't be walking...much longer...I guess.

:evillaugh:


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must choose. This cafe which I know and love of the other which gave me a job... *Que dramatic music whilest I ponder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this.
> 
> *takes out gun*
> 
> *aimes at JJ's head*
> 
> You walk out that door...and...well, you won't be walking...much longer...I guess.
> 
> :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 Ponder this son! 

*jumps into air*

*does awesome flippy thing in air*

*lands behind Gengar*

*points gun at back of Gengar's head*

Oh yeah.


----------



## Gabby

ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!


 *destroys Gabby's diner, steals Gabby's drink and pops Gabby's panda-shaped balloon*

Owned!


----------



## Grawr

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must choose. This cafe which I know and love of the other which gave me a job... *Que dramatic music whilest I ponder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this.
> 
> *takes out gun*
> 
> *aimes at JJ's head*
> 
> You walk out that door...and...well, you won't be walking...much longer...I guess.
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this son!
> 
> *jumps into air*
> 
> *does awesome flippy thing in air*
> 
> *lands behind Gengar*
> 
> *points gun at back of Gengar's head*
> 
> Oh yeah.
Click to expand...

 *is still looking in opposite direction of JJ*

Hahahahahahaha...sniveling fool. Don't you remember? I'm a robot. Sure I was once a human before the many brawls with ol' Zeladonia, however after my death...the rabbits rebuilt me. I highly doubt your pitiful weapon will do much damage to me.


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must choose. This cafe which I know and love of the other which gave me a job... *Que dramatic music whilest I ponder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this.
> 
> *takes out gun*
> 
> *aimes at JJ's head*
> 
> You walk out that door...and...well, you won't be walking...much longer...I guess.
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this son!
> 
> *jumps into air*
> 
> *does awesome flippy thing in air*
> 
> *lands behind Gengar*
> 
> *points gun at back of Gengar's head*
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *is still looking in opposite direction of JJ*
> 
> Hahahahahahaha...sniveling fool. Don't you remember? I'm a robot. Sure I was once a human before the many brawls with ol' Zeladonia, however after my death...the rabbits rebuilt me. I highly doubt your pitiful weapon will do much damage to me.
Click to expand...

 Crud. How do you kill a robot... Aha!

*kicks Gengar-bot in the metal nads*

*opens panel in the back of his head*

*takes out "Heart Chip"*

Hah! You've lost the ability to love!


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> *destroys Gabby's diner, steals Gabby's drink and pops Gabby's panda-shaped balloon*
> 
> Owned!
Click to expand...

 HAHAHAHA!What you did not know is That i have a shield over then diner from last time!




He's a saaaaaaaaad panda...


----------



## Sporge27

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Cafe fish is back...meaning we've got some competition. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must choose. This cafe which I know and love of the other which gave me a job... *Que dramatic music whilest I ponder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this.
> 
> *takes out gun*
> 
> *aimes at JJ's head*
> 
> You walk out that door...and...well, you won't be walking...much longer...I guess.
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponder this son!
> 
> *jumps into air*
> 
> *does awesome flippy thing in air*
> 
> *lands behind Gengar*
> 
> *points gun at back of Gengar's head*
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *is still looking in opposite direction of JJ*
> 
> Hahahahahahaha...sniveling fool. Don't you remember? I'm a robot. Sure I was once a human before the many brawls with ol' Zeladonia, however after my death...the rabbits rebuilt me. I highly doubt your pitiful weapon will do much damage to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crud. How do you kill a robot... Aha!
> 
> *kicks Gengar-bot in the metal nads*
> 
> *opens panel in the back of his head*
> 
> *takes out "Heart Chip"*
> 
> Hah! You've lost the ability to love!
Click to expand...

 You fool! without a heart he will just relentlessly strangle you!!!  You are already in his grasp fro being to close to him....


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> *destroys Gabby's diner, steals Gabby's drink and pops Gabby's panda-shaped balloon*
> 
> Owned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!What you did not know is That i have a shield over then diner from last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a saaaaaaaaad panda...
Click to expand...

 Well that's two out of three at least...

And Sporge, Gengar-bot doesn't know one important thing- I don't breath through my mouth. So he'll have a tough time strangling me.


----------



## Grawr

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> *destroys Gabby's diner, steals Gabby's drink and pops Gabby's panda-shaped balloon*
> 
> Owned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!What you did not know is That i have a shield over then diner from last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a saaaaaaaaad panda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's two out of three at least...
> 
> And Sporge, Gengar-bot doesn't know one important thing- I don't breath through my mouth. So he'll have a tough time strangling me.
Click to expand...

 Well thats alright, I don't have to strangle you.

*takes JJ out of cafe, stabs him a few times, throws body into nearby pond*

......

:evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> *destroys Gabby's diner, steals Gabby's drink and pops Gabby's panda-shaped balloon*
> 
> Owned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!What you did not know is That i have a shield over then diner from last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a saaaaaaaaad panda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's two out of three at least...
> 
> And Sporge, Gengar-bot doesn't know one important thing- I don't breath through my mouth. So he'll have a tough time strangling me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats alright, I don't have to strangle you.
> 
> *takes JJ out of cafe, stabs him a few times, throws body into nearby pond*
> 
> ......
> 
> :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 Well actually normally people strangle around the throat.... so if you say you aren't breathing through you mouth because you breath through your nose you still lose... and the only other way to breath I can think of is a blow hole... but I don't think you are a dolphin....


----------



## JJH

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME DINER IS BACK MWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> *destroys Gabby's diner, steals Gabby's drink and pops Gabby's panda-shaped balloon*
> 
> Owned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!What you did not know is That i have a shield over then diner from last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a saaaaaaaaad panda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's two out of three at least...
> 
> And Sporge, Gengar-bot doesn't know one important thing- I don't breath through my mouth. So he'll have a tough time strangling me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats alright, I don't have to strangle you.
> 
> *takes JJ out of cafe, stabs him a few times, throws body into nearby pond*
> 
> ......
> 
> :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well actually normally people strangle around the throat.... so if you say you aren't breathing through you mouth because you breath through your nose you still lose... and the only other way to breath I can think of is a blow hole... but I don't think you are a dolphin....
Click to expand...

 The aliens in Scary Movie 3 peed through their fingertips, that's all I can say.


----------



## MGMT

How did this get so violent? I haven't sang in quite a while :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: But what to sing... Christmas is coming up and Christmas Carols are torture... hmm..


----------



## Sporge27

NO! any violence is better than your singing....

the cafe is just in a slump that it goes into fairly often... and could very well be because of cafe fish.... oh well I still like my cafe that is somehow on the deathstar currently... and full of destruction....


----------



## MGMT

But my singing is violence.. Or it usually causes violence....

But, remember violence is never the answer, it's always the solution.... But not to my singing... I still say I sing the dreaded Christmas Carols... Or narrate A Christmas Carol... Or not.

I shall sing my favorite song, probably by a band you never heard of.

Race the Sun - To Icarus With All Sincerity

Someone tell me why
Would an angel
Pull the feathers from her wings
Pluck the feathers from her wings
Did she soar too high
Lost all control
When altitude she strives more
It's passing youth she's dying for
She'd sever every helping hand
Says I'm too strong to take this threat
I've buried myself in past failures

Never again my angel
Never again will wounds be left opened
Never again my angel
Never again will you fall from Heaven

So run away
You're good at that
Heart wrapped in thorns
So reclusive
And stow away to places that bear no name
And I swear they'll never find you

Independent
Walk casual
A veil disguising your appeal
A veil depriving all who's real
Once it is shed
Air becomes thin
You suffocate then you
Collapse
Grasping all you thought you had

She'd sever every helping hand
Says I'm too strong to take this threat
I've buried myself in past failures

Never again my angel
Never again will wounds be left opened
Never again my angel
Never again will you fall from Heaven

So run away
You're good at that
Heart wrapped in thorns
So reclusive
And stow away to places that bear no name
And I swear they'll never find you

(Eear star, come down
Be healed
You're broken)

Never again my angel
Never again will wounds be left opened
Never again my angel
Never again will you fall from Heaven

So run away
You're good at that
Heart wrapped in thorns
So reclusive
And stow away to places that bear no name
And I swear they'll never find you

So run away
You're good at that
Heart wrapped in thorns
So reclusive
And stow away to places that bear no name
And I swear they'll never find you


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> But my singing is violence.. Or it usually causes violence....


 *slits throat*

There! Happy now?


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my singing is violence.. Or it usually causes violence....
> 
> 
> 
> *slits throat*
> 
> There! Happy now?
Click to expand...

 If I say yes am I fired?


----------



## Grawr

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> NO! any violence is better than your singing....
> 
> the cafe is just in a slump that it goes into fairly often... and could very well be because of cafe fish.... oh well I still like my cafe that is somehow on the deathstar currently... and full of destruction....


 I thought we fell off the deathstar or something a while back...


----------



## MGMT

Does that mean we're still falling through space?


----------



## Sporge27

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! any violence is better than your singing....
> 
> the cafe is just in a slump that it goes into fairly often... and could very well be because of cafe fish.... oh well I still like my cafe that is somehow on the deathstar currently... and full of destruction....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we fell off the deathstar or something a while back...
Click to expand...

 Well I don't think we ever left though i haven't been outside in a long time....


----------



## MGMT

Than what are we eating? *picks teeth with a human bone*

EDIT: BOOM BAZZLE WAZZO!


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Than what are we eating? *picks teeth with a human bone*
> 
> EDIT: BOOM BAZZLE WAZZO!


 um we eat what comes from that truck from.... _the supplier_.... I wouldn't ask any more about it....


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than what are we eating? *picks teeth with a human bone*
> 
> EDIT: BOOM BAZZLE WAZZO!
> 
> 
> 
> um we eat what comes from that truck from.... _the supplier_.... I wouldn't ask any more about it....
Click to expand...

 *asks more about it.*


----------



## sunate

Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.


----------



## Grawr

sunate said:
			
		

> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.


 I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...

Yeah...I think you were fired.

*scoots sunate out the door*


----------



## sunate

Gengar said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
Click to expand...

 Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*


----------



## Mino

sunate said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
Click to expand...

 Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?


----------



## sunate

Mino said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
Click to expand...

 lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.


----------



## Mino

sunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
Click to expand...

 The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Mino said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
Click to expand...

 Mino, I think it is time for your afternoon nap.


----------



## Mino

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino, I think it is time for your afternoon nap.
Click to expand...

 At 4:30am?  Yeah ok.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Mino said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino, I think it is time for your afternoon nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 4:30am?  Yeah ok.
Click to expand...

 You can point out me not seeing the AM or I can point out you being up at 4:30 am.


----------



## sunate

Mino said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
Click to expand...

 U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!


----------



## Propaganda Man

sunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
Click to expand...

I don't agree with how Mino approaches pretty much everyone but you do need to work on your spelling, grammar, and thought process everything else.


----------



## sunate

Ya thx for the advice.  All he could havesaid is yo man u kinda use that too much and you need to work on your grammer, but for people like mino i dont like so ya.


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> but for people like mino i dont like so ya.


 Err... Ya lost me there.


----------



## sunate

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for people like mino i dont like so ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Err... Ya lost me there.
Click to expand...

 ?? How


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for people like mino i dont like so ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Err... Ya lost me there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? How
Click to expand...

 Were you meaning to say;

"But as for people like Mino, I don't like them, so yeah." Or something like that?


----------



## sunate

IF sites  invisionfree sites that wat i ment.


----------



## Mino

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino, I think it is time for your afternoon nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 4:30am?  Yeah ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can point out me not seeing the AM or I can point out you being up at 4:30 am.
Click to expand...

 If you really have to know, I had had the flu, and have a terrible time sleeping when I'm sick.


----------



## Mino

sunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
Click to expand...

 Wow, are you in e-tears?  Are you gonna try to e-beat me up?

Can you please either improve your spelling or grammar, or stop slinging emo cliches at me?


----------



## MGMT

Mino said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you in e-tears?  Are you gonna try to e-beat me up?
> 
> Can you please either improve your spelling or grammar, or stop slinging emo cliches at me?
Click to expand...

 He doesn't even have to say anything. I already know what hes going to say.

Sunate: wellll..... stf you suck lololl... uu suck... leave me alone...


----------



## Propaganda Man

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you in e-tears?  Are you gonna try to e-beat me up?
> 
> Can you please either improve your spelling or grammar, or stop slinging emo cliches at me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't even have to say anything. I already know what hes going to say.
> 
> Sunate: wellll..... stf you suck lololl... uu suck... leave me alone...
Click to expand...

 Really really late there.


----------



## MGMT

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you in e-tears?  Are you gonna try to e-beat me up?
> 
> Can you please either improve your spelling or grammar, or stop slinging emo cliches at me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't even have to say anything. I already know what hes going to say.
> 
> Sunate: wellll..... stf you suck lololl... uu suck... leave me alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really really late there.
Click to expand...

 Internet went down and Comcast is freaken ********.


----------



## Propaganda Man

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you in e-tears?  Are you gonna try to e-beat me up?
> 
> Can you please either improve your spelling or grammar, or stop slinging emo cliches at me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't even have to say anything. I already know what hes going to say.
> 
> Sunate: wellll..... stf you suck lololl... uu suck... leave me alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really really late there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet went down and Comcast is freaken ********.
Click to expand...

 Comcast sportsnet ftw!!! FTW!!!!!


----------



## JJH

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm do I still have a job here lol srry havent been her ein a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you like...started...some sort of major...battle...
> 
> Yeah...I think you were fired.
> 
> *scoots sunate out the door*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah nice try >_> i ant fired and i didnt start any fight i was just in it lol. it was a food fight ****** lol. *uses secrety pass to get back in and helps customurs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Christ, do you try and act like a ******?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i am known for having the worst spelling on the If sites lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spelling is not the worst part, the fact that every sentence contains "lol" and every statement you make is somehow more ******** than the last is the worst part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U know what stf up Dont u dare try and down me! ok now shut up and dont say anything else. Cause u dont know me like every one else here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you in e-tears?  Are you gonna try to e-beat me up?
> 
> Can you please either improve your spelling or grammar, or stop slinging emo cliches at me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't even have to say anything. I already know what hes going to say.
> 
> Sunate: wellll..... stf you suck lololl... uu suck... leave me alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really really late there.
Click to expand...

 lawlzers

And Mino, he's right. We all know him MUCH better than you.


----------



## MGMT

seriously.. Comcast service sucks. They had to send out three people. The first two didn't even know what they were doing.


----------



## JJH

Nuuuu! OHE hath joined the yellow-named!

It did just turn yellow, right?


----------



## Propaganda Man

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Nuuuu! OHE hath joined the yellow-named!
> 
> It did just turn yellow, right?


The color of his name makes  "    			 " look green!


----------



## JJH

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuuuu! OHE hath joined the yellow-named!
> 
> It did just turn yellow, right?
> 
> 
> 
> The color of his name makes  "    			 " look green!
Click to expand...

 You mean it hasn't always been green?


----------



## MGMT

I can't even look at my own name without going blind. :wacko:


----------



## Propaganda Man

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I can't even look at my own name without going blind. :wacko:


 CHANGE YOUR SIG DAMN IT!


----------



## Kyle

Im like, back in yellow too now. :l Except its gold.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Kyle said:
			
		

> Im like, back in yellow too now. :l Except its gold.


 Your's is okay, the black in your avatar cancels out. Your name is also small.


----------



## MGMT

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even look at my own name without going blind. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> CHANGE YOUR SIG DAMN IT!
Click to expand...

Mwahhahahahahahahaha!!!! Fear my sig text!


----------



## Propaganda Man

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even look at my own name without going blind. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> CHANGE YOUR SIG DAMN IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mwahhahahahahahahaha!!!! Fear my sig text!
Click to expand...

 MUST FIGHT BACK!


----------



## MGMT

AHHHHHHH!!!! MUST RESIST!!!


----------



## JJH

(||||||||||o|||)<big><big><big>==============================</big></big></big><big><big>

Fear my yellow lightsaber!</big>


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> (||||||||||o|||)<big><big><big>==============================</big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> Fear my yellow lightsaber! </big></big>


<big><big>
lololol nice!
(||||||||||o|||)*<big><big><big>=========================</big></big></big>*<big></big><big><big> 
fear my purple lightsabar.</big></big></big>


----------



## JJH

I officially dub this color-war over! Let's eat some cake before we destroy the cafe. (Again)


----------



## MGMT

Lets have some "special" brownies...


----------



## JJH

Um... What makes them "special"?


----------



## MGMT

....... Special powder  :r


----------



## JJH

Oh I get it.      

I'll take 4 dozen in that case.


----------



## MGMT

...lol.... Wow.


----------



## Grawr

We're all out of special brownie powder, I'm afraid.

*grabs axe and trenchcoat*

I'll go out and get some more though, don't you worry.

....

:evillaugh:


----------



## MGMT

..... You can do that.. I'm not getting arrested.


----------



## Bastoise99

I love you all.


----------



## Sporge27

I don't even know what to do here anymore...

ummm yar


----------



## Propaganda Man

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I don't even know what to do here anymore...
> 
> ummm yar


  :santagyroid: 

We need a pirate Gyroid! D:


----------



## MGMT

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> I love you all.


 What a coincidence, I love all me too!


----------



## Grawr

*comes back after 5 days*

Yeah, got the uhh, "powder" you requested.

*drops burlap sack on table*

*dusts off trench-coat, hangs it up on hook*


...Yep...

*walks into back room*


----------



## MGMT

Gengar said:
			
		

> *comes back after 5 days*
> 
> Yeah, got the uhh, "powder" you requested.
> 
> *drops burlap sack on table*
> 
> *dusts off trench-coat, hangs it up on hook*
> 
> 
> ...Yep...
> 
> *walks into back room*


 Thanks for the "Powder", but I already took some out of my uhh.... Secret stash.... To make the uhh... Brownies....


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *comes back after 5 days*
> 
> Yeah, got the uhh, "powder" you requested.
> 
> *drops burlap sack on table*
> 
> *dusts off trench-coat, hangs it up on hook*
> 
> 
> ...Yep...
> 
> *walks into back room*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "Powder", but I already took some out of my uhh.... Secret stash.... To make the uhh... Brownies....
Click to expand...

 When you make them give me some!


----------



## JJH

Koehler said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *comes back after 5 days*
> 
> Yeah, got the uhh, "powder" you requested.
> 
> *drops burlap sack on table*
> 
> *dusts off trench-coat, hangs it up on hook*
> 
> 
> ...Yep...
> 
> *walks into back room*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "Powder", but I already took some out of my uhh.... Secret stash.... To make the uhh... Brownies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you make them give me some!
Click to expand...

Hey I'm at the top of his "Give a Brownie To" list.


----------



## Micah

Fight me for 'em.


----------



## MGMT

Don't worry guys there's enough to go around.. I'm surprised this hasn't been locked yet.. For drug reference..


----------



## Gabby

I shall have all brownies.



NOW!


----------



## MGMT

I just tried snorting fun dip and it really hurt...


----------



## sunate

:wacko:  WTH! hahaha fun dip!! wow now thats ******** oo i snorted tylenol in the woods when i was skippin school with my friends. Ya it hurt to. so how everybody been?


----------



## Micah

sunate said:
			
		

> :wacko:  WTH! hahaha fun dip!! wow now thats ******** oo i snorted tylenol in the woods when i was skippin school with my friends. Ya it hurt to. so how everybody been?


 Uh...good.


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko: WTH! hahaha fun dip!! wow now thats ******** oo i snorted tylenol in the woods when i was skippin school with my friends. Ya it hurt to. so how everybody been?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...good.
Click to expand...

 I say stuff like that so nobody would respond, and this place can finally die. Unfortunately, this guy came back. Just when I thought I succeeded.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

-_-			  I wouldnt let da cafe die Now wheres the fun in that hahahaha.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> -_-			  I wouldnt let da cafe die Now wheres the fun in that hahahaha.


 Glue. <---- Glue is da fun.


----------



## sunate

:huh:			 ?? whats that sopposed to mean?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> :huh:			 ?? whats that sopposed to mean?


 That glue is fun..like to sniff...and stuff


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:			 ?? whats that sopposed to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> That glue is fun..like to sniff...and stuff
Click to expand...

    			  O now thats just wrong. Its gonna make You Dead X_X


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:			 ?? whats that sopposed to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> That glue is fun..like to sniff...and stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O now thats just wrong. Its gonna make You Dead X_X
Click to expand...

Maybe I am already dead?


----------



## sunate

Omg a Zombie  in the cafe code blue all staff to battle stations!!!!!


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Omg a Zombie  in the cafe code blue all staff to battle stations!!!!!


 Now who said I am a zombie?


I am offended.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg a Zombie in the cafe code blue all staff to battle stations!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now who said I am a zombie?
> 
> 
> I am offended.
Click to expand...

 well the Undead then is that better?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg a Zombie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

>_<  Ay what ever you like.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> >_<  Ay what ever you like.


 I like cookies.


----------



## sunate

o ya wanna buy some 6,000$ a pieace


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> o ya wanna buy some 6,000$ a pieace


 I see prices has gone down...


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o ya wanna buy some 6,000$ a pieace
> 
> 
> 
> I see prices has gone down...
Click to expand...

  :lol:  how much did they used to be?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o ya wanna buy some 6,000$ a pieace
> 
> 
> 
> I see prices has gone down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:  how much did they used to be?
Click to expand...

 It used to be 20,000.


----------



## sunate

:wacko:  and i thought gas was bad.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> :wacko:  and i thought gas was bad.


 "in my time gas used to be 23 cents!"
- My grandfather.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko: and i thought gas was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> "in my time gas used to be 23 cents!"
> - My grandfather.
Click to expand...

 In my time we didnt have a wheel.

_ My pet cave man


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

ahh no


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> ahh no


Ha you don't know what I'm saying!



NYA NYA NYA NYA NYAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


ZOMG..200th page woot!


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

How do you type japenese on a american keyboard??


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> How do you type japenese on a american keyboard??


 I have this setting on my computer to where, I can switch between languages n' stuff.

But I forgot how to do so..sorry. :/


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you type japenese on a american keyboard??
> 
> 
> 
> I have this setting on my computer to where, I can switch between languages n' stuff.
> 
> But I forgot how to do so..sorry. :/
Click to expand...

 lol kk i forgoten about this place


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you type japenese on a american keyboard??
> 
> 
> 
> I have this setting on my computer to where, I can switch between languages n' stuff.
> 
> But I forgot how to do so..sorry. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol kk i forgoten about this place
Click to expand...

 ok?



..I this this is chatter...OH NOEZ WE GONNA GETZ LOCKED!!!!


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you type japenese on a american keyboard??
> 
> 
> 
> I have this setting on my computer to where, I can switch between languages n' stuff.
> 
> But I forgot how to do so..sorry. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol kk i forgoten about this place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ..I this this is chatter...OH NOEZ WE GONNA GETZ LOCKED!!!!
Click to expand...

 Lol im reporting you!!!


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you type japenese on a american keyboard??
> 
> 
> 
> I have this setting on my computer to where, I can switch between languages n' stuff.
> 
> But I forgot how to do so..sorry. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol kk i forgoten about this place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ..I this this is chatter...OH NOEZ WE GONNA GETZ LOCKED!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol im reporting you!!!
Click to expand...

 I am not afraid.


----------



## sunate

o ya what are you afraid of?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> o ya what are you afraid of?


 smilies.


----------



## MGMT

Jesus Christ(Not you


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ(Not you


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ(Not you
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ(Not you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ(Not you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporge27

*raises coffin lid*

I am trying to sleep here!

*slams shut*


----------



## JJH

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> *raises coffin lid*
> 
> I am trying to sleep here!
> 
> *slams shut*


 *Rips open coffin*

To bad!

*Burns coffin lid*


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *raises coffin lid*
> 
> I am trying to sleep here!
> 
> *slams shut*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rips open coffin*
> 
> To bad!
> 
> *Burns coffin lid*
Click to expand...

 OHHHH! Your innnnnn troubloooo..... Seriously... Your dead. Everyone knows Sporge keeps flame sensitive on possessions made of wood.


----------



## Grawr

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *raises coffin lid*
> 
> I am trying to sleep here!
> 
> *slams shut*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rips open coffin*
> 
> To bad!
> 
> *Burns coffin lid*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHH! Your innnnnn troubloooo..... Seriously... Your dead. Everyone knows Sporge keeps flame sensitive on possessions made of wood.
Click to expand...

 Yes, that's true. And, since it seems Sporge is on a bit of a "break", I have taken liberty to become full-time owner of this establishment until he returns.

JJ, you're fired.


----------



## JJH

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *raises coffin lid*
> 
> I am trying to sleep here!
> 
> *slams shut*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rips open coffin*
> 
> To bad!
> 
> *Burns coffin lid*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHH! Your innnnnn troubloooo..... Seriously... Your dead. Everyone knows Sporge keeps flame sensitive on possessions made of wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's true. And, since it seems Sporge is on a bit of a "break", I have taken liberty to become full-time owner of this establishment until he returns.
> 
> JJ, you're fired.
Click to expand...

 I already quit to go work at McDonalds.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *raises coffin lid*
> 
> I am trying to sleep here!
> 
> *slams shut*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rips open coffin*
> 
> To bad!
> 
> *Burns coffin lid*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHH! Your innnnnn troubloooo..... Seriously... Your dead. Everyone knows Sporge keeps flame sensitive on possessions made of wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's true. And, since it seems Sporge is on a bit of a "break", I have taken liberty to become full-time owner of this establishment until he returns.
> 
> JJ, you're fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already quit to go work at McDonalds.
Click to expand...

 To bad... You were fired first.


----------



## Sporge27

*stabs jj with fork*

this one doesn't get to be fired or quit


*starts up chainsaw*


----------



## MGMT

May I do it? I mean, I am the entertainer, and this _is_ entertainment.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> May I do it? I mean, I am the entertainer, and this _is_ entertainment.


 I do find this quite entertaining.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I do it? I mean, I am the entertainer, and this _is_ entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> I do find this quite entertaining.
Click to expand...

 I just laughed at that entertaining statement.


----------



## MGMT

This entire thread is entertaining. It would be entertaining to read through this entire thread. It would take an entertaining 3 days.


----------



## Sporge27

Enough talk!

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!!

*BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
*slices through JJ*


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Enough talk!
> 
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!!
> 
> *BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
> *slices through JJ*


 I thought that was my entertaining job...


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Enough talk!
> 
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!!
> 
> *BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
> *slices through JJ*


I SHALL TALK IN.....JAPANESE!!!!



NVM!!!NVM!!


----------



## sunate

Well im not going to clean all this blood up if you must know.

*Jumps in to save jj* *gets fishing net and catchs sporge and throws into a fish tank*


----------



## Sporge27

sunate said:
			
		

> Well im not going to clean all this blood up if you must know.
> 
> *Jumps in to save jj* *gets fishing net and catchs sporge and throws into a fish tank*


 first off that isn't blood, IT'S CANDY!  jj was a  pinata all along, and just makes so much sense now.  second *eats fish food*


----------



## Micah

The Termina Cafe has its two year anniversary next Tuesday! :eh:


----------



## MGMT

Hey.... The number of pages are almost as old as sporge.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Hey.... The number of pages are almost as old as sporge.


 Hey! Your right!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.... The number of pages are almost as old as sporge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Your right!
Click to expand...

 Haha.. Hes an old lady..


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> Well im not going to clean all this blood up if you must know.
> 
> *Jumps in to save jj* *gets fishing net and catchs sporge and throws into a fish tank*


 I'm gonna take this like a man.

*Knocks Sunater over, taking Sporge's blow*

*Laughs at how Sporge weilds his chainsaw in an old-lady fashion*

*Dies*


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.... The number of pages are almost as old as sporge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Your right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha.. Hes an old lady..
Click to expand...

 He is a he/she?


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.... The number of pages are almost as old as sporge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Your right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha.. Hes an old lady..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a he/she?
Click to expand...

No, just a she. I don't believe shes trying to pull off the whole Jeffree Star thing.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well im not going to clean all this blood up if you must know.
> 
> *Jumps in to save jj* *gets fishing net and catchs sporge and throws into a fish tank*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take this like a man.
> 
> *Knocks Sunater over, taking Sporge's blow*
> 
> *Laughs at how Sporge weilds his chainsaw in an old-lady fashion*
> 
> *Dies*
Click to expand...

 How do old ladies hold chainsaws, and how would you know what it looks like when they do?


----------



## MGMT

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well im not going to clean all this blood up if you must know.
> 
> *Jumps in to save jj* *gets fishing net and catchs sporge and throws into a fish tank*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take this like a man.
> 
> *Knocks Sunater over, taking Sporge's blow*
> 
> *Laughs at how Sporge weilds his chainsaw in an old-lady fashion*
> 
> *Dies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do old ladies hold chainsaws, and how would you know what it looks like when they do?
Click to expand...

 His mom is Michelle Myers.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle

Aaaah, it's all so clear now.


----------



## MGMT

I like Termina because we can talk about anything and the only staff that actually looks here is Sporge and he doesn't care/isn't on often.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I like Termina because we can talk about anything and the only staff that actually looks here is Sporge and he doesn't care/isn't on often.


 I like Muffins.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle

I like blu-berrys.


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I like Termina because we can talk about anything and the only staff that actually looks here is Sporge and he doesn't care/isn't on often.


rofl.

And _why_ do posts actually count here?


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Termina because we can talk about anything and the only staff that actually looks here is Sporge and he doesn't care/isn't on often.
> 
> 
> 
> rofl.
> 
> And _why_ do posts actually count here?
Click to expand...

 Cuz it can, and its free!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle

Santa Gyroid said so  :santagyroid:


----------



## dragonflamez

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>BECAUSE_ I _SAID SO.</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Micah

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>BECAUSE_ I _SAID SO.</big></big></big></big></big> </big></big>


<big><big>
 <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>SPAMMERS!</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle

productive members.  :r


----------



## Sporge27

I am a guy for those really confused by now     

and please try to RP here, just this thread is the most messed up RP eva!


----------



## Micah

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I am a guy for those really confused by now
> 
> and please try to RP here, just this thread is the most messed up RP eva!


 You can thank ohe for that.


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a guy for those really confused by now
> 
> and please try to RP here, just this thread is the most messed up RP eva!
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank ohe for that.
Click to expand...

: D


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a guy for those really confused by now
> 
> and please try to RP here, just this thread is the most messed up RP eva!
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank ohe for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D
Click to expand...

 Well then seems someone has to perform all the janitorial duties with only a toothbrush... no too easy you have to like this place clean!  And it is dusty!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle

*coughs dust*

I want a cookie.


----------



## MGMT

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> *coughs dust*
> 
> I want a cookie.


Free if you clean this place with a toothbrush for me.


----------



## dragonflamez

I miss my black holes... :[


----------



## Micah

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I miss my black holes... :[


SUCK IT UP AND BE A MAN! >


----------



## dragonflamez

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my black holes... :[
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK IT UP AND BE A MAN! >
Click to expand...

But black holes are really cool.... >__>


----------



## sunate

Hey gabalaba.........idk so wired u changed your name finally. I found it very hard to spell right. i always got the letters mixed up. anyways did i tell you guys i had to put my dog down it sucked he had a growth on the side of his head. We took him to the vet and he said it was cancer becuz it got so big in like 4 months....yea it sucked..o yea and my birthday was on the 28th of may. Im 16 now!! im getting my lisecnce on the 20 to. I already have a car to!!! also im getting a job at taco bell I think. so what do you guy's think?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Hey gabalaba


I've said this once and I'll say it again.

GABBY LA LA!
 or
G A B B Y L A L A


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gabalaba
> 
> 
> 
> I've said this once and I'll say it again.
> 
> GABBY LA LA!
> or
> G A B B Y L A L A
Click to expand...

lol wrong person thought uyou change dyour name.


----------



## dragonflamez

I had Gabalaba for dinner last night.


----------



## sunate

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I had Gabalaba for dinner last night.


You lier.


----------



## dragonflamez

sunate said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had Gabalaba for dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You lier.
Click to expand...

I don't understand.


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had Gabalaba for dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You lier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand.
Click to expand...

May I order some of this gabalaba?


----------



## dragonflamez

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had Gabalaba for dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You lier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand.
Click to expand...

May I order some of this gabalaba?[/quote]Sure.
*serves*

Care for some whip cream on that?


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had Gabalaba for dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You lier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I order some of this gabalaba?
Click to expand...

Sure.
*serves*

Care for some whip cream on that?[/quote]Hell yeah, I love whipped cream with my gabalaba. Have any cheese dip?


----------



## dragonflamez

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I order some of this gabalaba?
Click to expand...

Sure.
*serves*

Care for some whip cream on that?[/quote]Hell yeah, I love whipped cream with my gabalaba. Have any cheese dip?[/quote]No, we don't have any cheese dip.

*throws Ready-Whip carton on the gabalaba*


----------



## Gabby

Oh my.

Is gabalaba indian?


----------



## SL92

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Oh my.
> 
> Is gabalaba indian?


Gabalaba is every culture.


----------



## Gabby

Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Oh my.
> 
> Is gabalaba indian?


Gabalaba is every culture.[/quote]NO WAI


----------



## SL92

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> Is gabalaba indian?
> 
> 
> 
> Gabalaba is every culture.
Click to expand...

NO WAI[/quote]Gabalaba is also every flavor, color, and shape.


----------



## sunate

WOW HAHA


----------



## Gabby

Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> Is gabalaba indian?
> 
> 
> 
> Gabalaba is every culture.
Click to expand...

NO WAI[/quote]Gabalaba is also every flavor, color, and shape.[/quote]NO.

WAI.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> Is gabalaba indian?
> 
> 
> 
> Gabalaba is every culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAI
Click to expand...

Gabalaba is also every flavor, color, and shape.[/quote]NO.

WAI.[/quote]I wonder what Gabby la la would taste like. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gabalaba is also every flavor, color, and shape.
Click to expand...

NO.

WAI.[/quote]I wonder what Gabby la la would taste like. Hmmmmm....[/quote]O_O

Gabby is a real person.

You are a cannibal.

CANNIBAL.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_][quote="Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Gabalaba is also every flavor, color, and shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.
> 
> WAI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what Gabby la la would taste like. Hmmmmm....
Click to expand...

O_O

Gabby is a real person.

You are a cannibal.

CANNIBAL.[/quote]Shhh....

*puts cloth over her mouth and stops her breathing*

*starts boiling water*


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> WAI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what Gabby la la would taste like. Hmmmmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> Gabby is a real person.
> 
> You are a cannibal.
> 
> CANNIBAL.
Click to expand...

Shhh....

*puts cloth over her mouth and stops her breathing*

*starts boiling water*[/quote]*my ghost appears*

OH EM GEE.

Well... What do I do now? ..............I think know the perfect solution.










DANCE PARTY!!!!
*dances*


----------



## sunate

Um......could I be next! (runs out of the cafe screaming)


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Gabby la la would taste like. Hmmmmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> Gabby is a real person.
> 
> You are a cannibal.
> 
> CANNIBAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhh....
> 
> *puts cloth over her mouth and stops her breathing*
> 
> *starts boiling water*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *my ghost appears*
> 
> OH EM GEE.
> 
> Well... What do I do now? ..............I think know the perfect solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANCE PARTY!!!!
> *dances*
Click to expand...

*Dances with Gabbys ghost*


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *Dances with Gabbys ghost*


*punches OHE* *OHE is knocked out* *stashes him in a closet* *tries to revive myself*


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dances with Gabbys ghost*
> 
> 
> 
> *punches OHE* *OHE is knocked out* *stashes him in a closet* *tries to revive myself*
Click to expand...

How do you punch me if your a ghost? D:


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dances with Gabbys ghost*
> 
> 
> 
> *punches OHE* *OHE is knocked out* *stashes him in a closet* *tries to revive myself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you punch me if your a ghost? D:
Click to expand...

uhm.... I used my 1 wish that I got from God...


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dances with Gabbys ghost*
> 
> 
> 
> *punches OHE* *OHE is knocked out* *stashes him in a closet* *tries to revive myself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you punch me if your a ghost? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm.... I used my 1 wish that I got from God...
Click to expand...

You should have used that wish to revive yourself. Now you'll never get back to life. TYoshi knows the only remedy. He hasn't come back for a long time. I think he changed his name too, so have fun  finding him.

Oh ya, I'm evil.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dances with Gabbys ghost*
> 
> 
> 
> *punches OHE* *OHE is knocked out* *stashes him in a closet* *tries to revive myself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you punch me if your a ghost? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm.... I used my 1 wish that I got from God...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have used that wish to revive yourself. Now you'll never get back to life. TYoshi knows the only remedy. He hasn't come back for a long time. I think he changed his name too, so have fun  finding him.
> 
> Oh ya, I'm evil.
Click to expand...

...Meanie poo ....

Oh yeah I just called you a meanie poo.


----------



## Micah

Isn't TYoshi Flummoxer?


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> Isn't TYoshi Flummoxer?


Ummm... No. That was of course Flummoxer, he came during the shut down of Nsider.

*knocks Koehler out*

Only girls get a wish from god too.... Hes the only person that gives out wishes.


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't TYoshi Flummoxer?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... No. That was of course Flummoxer, he came during the shut down of Nsider.
> 
> *knocks Koehler out*
> 
> Only girls get a wish from god too.... Hes the only person that gives out wishes.
Click to expand...

You don't knock me out and survive. *dumps ohe in vat of toxic brownie batter*


----------



## Gabby

Hmm.. Im bored.

What should I do?


----------



## sunate

idk Hit me with a frying pan!


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> idk Hit me with a frying pan!


No.

I will play.... THE UKULELE.


----------



## MGMT

As tempting as Sunate's offer is, Gabby's Ukulele laying is much, much more painful.


----------



## SL92

I want a timbit.


----------



## MGMT

Then go buy some. O:<


----------



## SL92

That's what I came here to do.

Timbits.


----------



## MGMT

We don't sell them. D:


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> As tempting as Sunate's offer is, Gabby's Ukulele laying is much, much more painful.


It just so happens I am professional Ukuleler... Yeah..


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As tempting as Sunate's offer is, Gabby's Ukulele laying is much, much more painful.
> 
> 
> 
> It just so happens I am professional Ukuleler... Yeah..
Click to expand...

Can you play professionally bad for fun? Please?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As tempting as Sunate's offer is, Gabby's Ukulele laying is much, much more painful.
> 
> 
> 
> It just so happens I am professional Ukuleler... Yeah..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you play professionally bad for fun? Please?
Click to expand...

Yes.

*plays seriously bad ukulele*


----------



## MGMT

I have a funny story. I had a ukulele ad some kid called it a little guitar, so I hit it with it. He ran away crying, and my ukulele broke. D: Seriously this is true. I had to bring it to school for a project and when I was walking home, he broke it.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I have a funny story. I had a ukulele ad some kid called it a little guitar, so I hit it with it. He ran away crying, and my ukulele broke. D: Seriously this is true. I had to bring it to school for a project and when I was walking home, he broke it.


Well that sucks.

..and on a different note, what kind was it?


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a funny story. I had a ukulele ad some kid called it a little guitar, so I hit it with it. He ran away crying, and my ukulele broke. D: Seriously this is true. I had to bring it to school for a project and when I was walking home, he broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks.
> 
> ..and on a different note, what kind was it?
Click to expand...

It was one of those $10 ones you buy from like k-mart or something. It was wood though.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a funny story. I had a ukulele ad some kid called it a little guitar, so I hit it with it. He ran away crying, and my ukulele broke. D: Seriously this is true. I had to bring it to school for a project and when I was walking home, he broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks.
> 
> ..and on a different note, what kind was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was one of those $10 ones you buy from like k-mart or something. It was wood though.
Click to expand...

Interesting....


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a funny story. I had a ukulele ad some kid called it a little guitar, so I hit it with it. He ran away crying, and my ukulele broke. D: Seriously this is true. I had to bring it to school for a project and when I was walking home, he broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks.
> 
> ..and on a different note, what kind was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was one of those $10 ones you buy from like k-mart or something. It was wood though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting....
Click to expand...

I'm still angry at the kid, He broke my ukulele. O:<


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a funny story. I had a ukulele ad some kid called it a little guitar, so I hit it with it. He ran away crying, and my ukulele broke. D: Seriously this is true. I had to bring it to school for a project and when I was walking home, he broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks.
> 
> ..and on a different note, what kind was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was one of those $10 ones you buy from like k-mart or something. It was wood though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still angry at the kid, He broke my ukulele. O:<
Click to expand...

Buy a new one? 

May I recommend the Oscar Shimidt brand? Maybe even a Fluke?


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> *plays seriously bad ukulele*


Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
Click to expand...

Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D

I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, Hardcore.

Join in our Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
Click to expand...

Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
Click to expand...

Omg thats sweet. We need him and someone can sing Oprah. Any takers.

^ Purposely spelled Opera like that.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
Click to expand...

..Oh dear lord.

I can get my friend who can whistle really good...


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
Click to expand...

Whistling is not hardcore. I say we go with opera for our singer.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whistling is not hardcore. I say we go with opera for our singer.
Click to expand...

Opera....Sounds good.





But, can we throw in a tuba?


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays seriously bad ukulele*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore music right there. *Gets out harmonica and joins Gabby's sweet band*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
Click to expand...

I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica. 

(Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))


----------



## MGMT

We must. Tubas are awesome.We have to have a really short and fat person or a really tall and skinny person play it though.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
Click to expand...

I lol'd 

@OHE- I know a fat short person...


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> We must. Tubas are awesome.We have to have a really short and fat person or a really tall and skinny person play it though.


Hm... Short? Fat? Plays odd instruments? Let me go get my sister.

Hah, I have a friend that knows how to play tuba... I have many musical friends.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join, I'll play the recorder =D
> 
> I'm going to make the kid buy me a new one >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
Click to expand...

Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must. Tubas are awesome.We have to have a really short and fat person or a really tall and skinny person play it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... Short? Fat? Plays odd instruments? Let me go get my sister.
> 
> Hah, I have a friend that knows how to play tuba... I have many musical friends.
Click to expand...

Omg, nice i hate one of my siblings too. My sisters awesome though.

All my friends are musical. Except one, he listens to punk and he tried to play the tuba. He quit in like a week.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need my friend who literally sounds like he's playin' bongos when he beats his chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
Click to expand...

I can't whistle either...


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
Click to expand...

I don't feel left out anymore.


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ..Oh dear lord.
> 
> I can get my friend who can whistle really good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
Click to expand...

Then I guess I'll be whistling. And harmonica-ing.

So I'm thinking we could get Stephen Lynch to do the lead vocals. (I think that's the guy I'm looking for.He sang the "Special Olympics" song right? Yeah... That was definetly him. We need to play that at our next gig. It's cruel, yet funny, in a cruel-yet-funny kind of way. Ok, I'm getting off-track here, huh?)


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel left out anymore.
Click to expand...

Well good!


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel left out anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good!
Click to expand...

Yes very well, but now I feel left out.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the best whistler ever. I wanted to whistle during my school's band concert instead of playing stupid trombone but my teacher wouldn't let me. I'll whistle while I play harmonica.
> 
> (Funny story. My grandpa actually bought me the harmonica and book to learn how to play it and got one himself. He said sometime we would have to play togethor. Never got around to it, because I just kept making excuses why I couldn't practice until he forgot. But I am a hardcore harmonicist. That and the kazoo.(I spelled that wrong. I definetly spelled that wrong. (But I don't care... (Ok WAY to many parenthesis here... Why was this entire paragraph in parethesis))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess I'll be whistling. And harmonica-ing.
> 
> So I'm thinking we could get Stephen Lynch to do the lead vocals. (I think that's the guy I'm looking for.He sang the "Special Olympics" song right? Yeah... That was definetly him. We need to play that at our next gig. It's cruel, yet funny, in a cruel-yet-funny kind of way. Ok, I'm getting off-track here, huh?)
Click to expand...

Sweet, our band is complete.

If anyone wants to open for us that'd be cool. Aka Bul or Gremps brothers band.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess I'll be whistling. And harmonica-ing.
> 
> So I'm thinking we could get Stephen Lynch to do the lead vocals. (I think that's the guy I'm looking for.He sang the "Special Olympics" song right? Yeah... That was definetly him. We need to play that at our next gig. It's cruel, yet funny, in a cruel-yet-funny kind of way. Ok, I'm getting off-track here, huh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, our band is complete.
> 
> If anyone wants to open for us that'd be cool. Aka Bul or Gremps brothers band.
Click to expand...

We need Bul.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I can't whistle. I feel bad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't whistle either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess I'll be whistling. And harmonica-ing.
> 
> So I'm thinking we could get Stephen Lynch to do the lead vocals. (I think that's the guy I'm looking for.He sang the "Special Olympics" song right? Yeah... That was definetly him. We need to play that at our next gig. It's cruel, yet funny, in a cruel-yet-funny kind of way. Ok, I'm getting off-track here, huh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, our band is complete.
> 
> If anyone wants to open for us that'd be cool. Aka Bul or Gremps brothers band.
Click to expand...

I say we get the cast of High School Musical to open so we can sneak up behind them while they're singing and beat them with crowbars.


----------



## MGMT

Yes. 

@JJH  But you get to whistle, so its all good.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can't whistle either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess I'll be whistling. And harmonica-ing.
> 
> So I'm thinking we could get Stephen Lynch to do the lead vocals. (I think that's the guy I'm looking for.He sang the "Special Olympics" song right? Yeah... That was definetly him. We need to play that at our next gig. It's cruel, yet funny, in a cruel-yet-funny kind of way. Ok, I'm getting off-track here, huh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, our band is complete.
> 
> If anyone wants to open for us that'd be cool. Aka Bul or Gremps brothers band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say we get the cast of High School Musical to open so we can sneak up behind them while they're singing and beat them with crowbars.
Click to expand...

Then can we hit the director in the head with a latter and push him in a well? 

Omg, we could beat them with $10 ukuleles and make them buy us like $1000 ones.


----------



## Gabby

The crow bar thing could work... But, wouldn't they have bodygaurds? I mean.. you come up behind a person who is apart of high school musical somebodys gonna freak...


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> The crow bar thing could work... But, wouldn't they have bodygaurds? I mean.. you come up behind a person who is apart of high school musical somebodys gonna freak...


Who would want to be their bodyguards? The girly girls? Ha, not like they could beat us up. We could just play and knock them out/ put them into a vegetable state.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess I'll be whistling. And harmonica-ing.
> 
> So I'm thinking we could get Stephen Lynch to do the lead vocals. (I think that's the guy I'm looking for.He sang the "Special Olympics" song right? Yeah... That was definetly him. We need to play that at our next gig. It's cruel, yet funny, in a cruel-yet-funny kind of way. Ok, I'm getting off-track here, huh?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, our band is complete.
> 
> If anyone wants to open for us that'd be cool. Aka Bul or Gremps brothers band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say we get the cast of High School Musical to open so we can sneak up behind them while they're singing and beat them with crowbars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then can we hit the director in the head with a latter and push him in a well?
> 
> Omg, we could beat them with $10 ukuleles and make them buy us like $1000 ones.
Click to expand...

Genuis!

@Gabby: Yes, but the bodyguards aren't gonna be dancing on stage with them. And since they're opening for us, we'll be allowed on stage.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, our band is complete.
> 
> If anyone wants to open for us that'd be cool. Aka Bul or Gremps brothers band.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say we get the cast of High School Musical to open so we can sneak up behind them while they're singing and beat them with crowbars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then can we hit the director in the head with a latter and push him in a well?
> 
> Omg, we could beat them with $10 ukuleles and make them buy us like $1000 ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genuis!
> 
> @Gabby: Yes, but the bodyguards aren't gonna be dancing on stage with them. And since they're opening for us, we'll be allowed on stage.
Click to expand...

I just pictured body guards dancing on stage with them..LOL!

@OHE: True.


----------



## MGMT

That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.


Yes.

Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..
Click to expand...

We can uhhh.... Play in my garage.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can uhhh.... Play in my garage.
Click to expand...

What about my uncle's stage.. thing... It's like a concert hall... and stuff..


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can uhhh.... Play in my garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about my uncle's stage.. thing... It's like a concert hall... and stuff..
Click to expand...

That could work too. Make tickets really expensive too.


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can uhhh.... Play in my garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about my uncle's stage.. thing... It's like a concert hall... and stuff..
Click to expand...

No. We're building a life-size model of the place where you fight Dedede in Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland, and we play there.

Now for a song-list.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can uhhh.... Play in my garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about my uncle's stage.. thing... It's like a concert hall... and stuff..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That could work too. Make tickets really expensive too.
Click to expand...

Yeah!


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would give us time to sabotage their dressing rooms, aka cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Then it's settled. .. Now to book HCM..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can uhhh.... Play in my garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about my uncle's stage.. thing... It's like a concert hall... and stuff..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We're building a life-size model of the place where you fight Dedede in Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland, and we play there.
> 
> Now for a song-list.
Click to expand...

Uhh What songs?


----------



## JJH

Haha, we're the only three still on TBT. 

Ok, I'm goin' to bed. You guys make the stage and book HSM, I'll work on our song-list.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Haha, we're the only three still on TBT.
> 
> Ok, I'm goin' to bed. You guys make the stage and book HSM, I'll work on our song-list.


G'night JJH!


----------



## MGMT

ok ill make the stage.

Gabby, you work on booking HSM


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ok ill make the stage.
> 
> Gabby, you work on booking HSM


Ok. 

This will be tough.

*puts rocky music on*

*is mad because sims will not load*


----------



## MGMT

What should be the name of our band be?

It shall be Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band


----------



## MGMT

Fred Fred Burger YESSSS!!!

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll283/Gabbyohe/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg&t=1213339622742


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> What should be the name of our band be?
> 
> It shall be Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band


I like it!


----------



## MGMT

I have the stage.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Fred Fred Burger YESSSS!!!
> 
> http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll283/Gabbyohe/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg&t=1213339622742


I love the aht.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I have the stage.


Yay!


----------



## MGMT

JJH's killing thing is funny.


----------



## Gabby

I just notice the Ashley tisdale thing..LOL!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be the name of our band be?
> 
> It shall be Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
Click to expand...

You came up with it XD


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be the name of our band be?
> 
> It shall be Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You came up with it XD
Click to expand...

I know.. I still like it though....


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be the name of our band be?
> 
> It shall be Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You came up with it XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.. I still like it though....
Click to expand...

lol

Omg I'm so tired. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be the name of our band be?
> 
> It shall be Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You came up with it XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.. I still like it though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Omg I'm so tired. I'm going to bed.
Click to expand...

G'night OHE! 

I have insomnia... you guys are lucky...Grr

Also is Youtube working for anyone?


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You came up with it XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.. I still like it though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Omg I'm so tired. I'm going to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G'night OHE!
> 
> I have insomnia... you guys are lucky...Grr
> 
> Also is Youtube working for anyone?
Click to expand...

Worked for me. Also, how's this for what we'll be playing at the concert?

We'll open with Ding-Dong the WIth is Dead from the Wizard of Oz (Right after Tisdale's dead, of course), next Special Olympics, then some classic Rick Rolled, then we'll take an online survey of people's least-favorite Guitar Hero III song and play that, then some Weird Al (Just because he annoys the crap out of me), then we'll rock out to the Pokemanz Theme Song (Featuring a fat person in a Pikachu costume meant for five year-olds dancing on the stage), and we'll close with Q Lazzarus' Goodbye Horses! Did I miss anything?

And by the way, love your stage OHE.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. I still like it though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Omg I'm so tired. I'm going to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G'night OHE!
> 
> I have insomnia... you guys are lucky...Grr
> 
> Also is Youtube working for anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worked for me. Also, how's this for what we'll be playing at the concert?
> 
> We'll open with Ding-Dong the WIth is Dead from the Wizard of Oz (Right after Tisdale's dead, of course), next Special Olympics, then some classic Rick Rolled, then we'll take an online survey of people's least-favorite Guitar Hero III song and play that, then some Weird Al (Just because he annoys the crap out of me), then we'll rock out to the Pokemanz Theme Song (Featuring a fat person in a Pikachu costume meant for five year-olds dancing on the stage), and we'll close with Q Lazzarus' Goodbye Horses! Did I miss anything?
> 
> And by the way, love your stage OHE.
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.


----------



## sunate

:'(	  My hears bleed from her posion of noise she calls muic Ah!!!


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> :'(	  My hears bleed from her posion of noise she calls muic Ah!!!


 :gyroidverymad:


----------



## Micah

EVERYONE HIDE! ODD GOES ODDCRAZY TODAY!!!


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> :'(	  My hears bleed from her posion of noise she calls muic Ah!!!


Someone's jealous that they can't be in the Hardcore,rockin',metal, moosic band

Wait a second... Were you calling me a her?


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> EVERYONE HIDE! ODD GOES ODDCRAZY TODAY!!!


GARFLHGAMHBAHGAGA!

This topic is reeking Wishing Well. x.x;


----------



## SL92

I'll have the Friday the Thirteenth special.


----------



## sunate

LOL I was refering to gaby la la


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> LOL I was refering to gaby la la


Do I smell jealousy? Oh wait, you can't smell like jealousy.


----------



## MGMT

OMG. I got Bul, hes going on after HSM.


----------



## SL92

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was refering to gaby la la
> 
> 
> 
> Do I smell jealousy? Oh wait, you can't smell like jealousy.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

WTH? lol


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> OMG. I got Bul, hes going on after HSM.


OMG.

Yay.

I got HSM!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I got Bul, hes going on after HSM.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> I got HSM!
Click to expand...

Sweet, what date did you book them?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I got Bul, hes going on after HSM.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> I got HSM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, what date did you book them?
Click to expand...

The 23rd.

I get teeth pulled the 25th...yaay


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I got Bul, hes going on after HSM.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> I got HSM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, what date did you book them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 23rd.
> 
> I get teeth pulled the 25th...yaay
Click to expand...

Ohh dang that sucks,


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I got Bul, hes going on after HSM.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> I got HSM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet, what date did you book them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 23rd.
> 
> I get teeth pulled the 25th...yaay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh dang that sucks,
Click to expand...

Yeah. It does


----------



## Gabby

So.
What bands do you like?


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> So.
> What bands do you like?


Something tells me this is a bad idea... But maybe we can discuss our opinions without a flame war. Plus, you me and OHE are the only ones posting here for the most part.

There are a lot of bands that I just like one or two songs by, but the bands I like a lot of songs by are Linkin Park, Disturbed, and Rise Against. (And no, I didn't just start liking the last two because of Guitar Hero 3, contrary to what most people think.)


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.
> What bands do you like?
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me this is a bad idea... But maybe we can discuss our opinions without a flame war. Plus, you me and OHE are the only ones posting here for the most part.
> 
> There are a lot of bands that I just like one or two songs by, but the bands I like a lot of songs by are ]OO I like Linkin' Park and disturbed. I also like Primus, Sound Garden, Phish, and Red hot chili peppers... Stuff like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## MGMT

Muse <3


----------



## sunate

you guys like green day?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> you guys like green day?


HELL NO! Mainstream music is bull crap, and sounds like *CEN-2.0-SORD*. It words say *CEN-2.0-SORD* to you. Why on Earth would you want to listen to *CEN-2.0-SORD*? Thank you.


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys like green day?
> 
> 
> 
> HELL NO! Mainstream music is bull crap, and sounds like *CEN-2.0-SORD*. It words say *CEN-2.0-SORD* to you. Why on Earth would you want to listen to *CEN-2.0-SORD*? Thank you.
Click to expand...

Hey i never said i liked them  im a juggalo i stay wicked with that ICP.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys like green day?
> 
> 
> 
> HELL NO! Mainstream music is bull crap, and sounds like *CEN-2.0-SORD*. It words say *CEN-2.0-SORD* to you. Why on Earth would you want to listen to *CEN-2.0-SORD*? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i never said i liked them  im a juggalo i stay wicked with that ICP.
Click to expand...

Thats.ever worse. That *CEN-2.0-SORD* spreads bad things into your mind. Its not even funny.


----------



## JJH

Heh, it seems I forgot a certain band.

Have any of you, per chance, heard of The Beatles? (My friend and I [We both have the same first name and initials. Weird] have I am the Walrus memorized... Trust me, it wasn't easy.)


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Heh, it seems I forgot a certain band.
> 
> Have any of you, per chance, heard of The Beatles? (My friend and I [We both have the same first name and initials. Weird] have I am the Walrus memorized... Trust me, it wasn't easy.)


Holy poop, thats of godlike qualities.


----------



## SL92

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, it seems I forgot a certain band.
> 
> Have any of you, per chance, heard of The Beatles? (My friend and I [We both have the same first name and initials. Weird] have I am the Walrus memorized... Trust me, it wasn't easy.)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy poop, thats of godlike qualities.
Click to expand...

*points to last.fm chart*

XD I was listening to I am the Walrus a lot yesterday, for some reason. Not a great song, but still. The accompanying single, "Hello Goodbye" is miles better.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, it seems I forgot a certain band.
> 
> Have any of you, per chance, heard of The Beatles? (My friend and I [We both have the same first name and initials. Weird] have I am the Walrus memorized... Trust me, it wasn't easy.)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy poop, thats of godlike qualities.
Click to expand...

Holy poop :rofl:


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, it seems I forgot a certain band.
> 
> Have any of you, per chance, heard of The Beatles? (My friend and I [We both have the same first name and initials. Weird] have I am the Walrus memorized... Trust me, it wasn't easy.)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy poop, thats of godlike qualities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy poop :rofl:
Click to expand...

I don't like to... uhhh swear.


----------



## Gabby

Riiiiiiight.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiight.


I swear, I've never sworn in my life


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I've never sworn in my life
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

And my name is Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I've never sworn in my life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> And my name is Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th.
Click to expand...

Hey, Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th, I'm Matt.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I've never sworn in my life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> And my name is Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th, I'm Matt.
Click to expand...

Ahahahaha.


But, seriously, who has a name like that?


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I've never sworn in my life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> And my name is Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th, I'm Matt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> 
> But, seriously, who has a name like that?
Click to expand...

You?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepI swear, I've never sworn in my life
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> And my name is Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon The 19th, I'm Matt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> 
> But, seriously, who has a name like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You?
Click to expand...

How did I know you were going to say that?


----------



## sunate

Hey don't dis the clown.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Hey don't dis the clown.


Huh?


----------



## sunate

Icp stands for insane clown possie. it's a phrase you would of if you listened to them.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Icp stands for insane clown possie. it's a phrase you would of if you listened to them.


.... And when did we 'dis the clown"?


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys like green day?
> 
> 
> 
> HELL NO! Mainstream music is bull crap, and sounds like *CEN-2.0-SORD*. It words say *CEN-2.0-SORD* to you. Why on Earth would you want to listen to *CEN-2.0-SORD*? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i never said i liked them  im a juggalo i stay wicked with that ICP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats.ever worse. That *CEN-2.0-SORD* spreads bad things into your mind. Its not even funny.
Click to expand...

Here


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys like green day?
> 
> 
> 
> HELL NO! Mainstream music is bull crap, and sounds like *CEN-2.0-SORD*. It words say *CEN-2.0-SORD* to you. Why on Earth would you want to listen to *CEN-2.0-SORD*? Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i never said i liked them  im a juggalo i stay wicked with that ICP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats.ever worse. That *CEN-2.0-SORD* spreads bad things into your mind. Its not even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here
Click to expand...

AH.. 


I see.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i never said i liked them  im a juggalo i stay wicked with that ICP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats.ever worse. That *CEN-2.0-SORD* spreads bad things into your mind. Its not even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AH..
> 
> 
> I see.
Click to expand...

you should check out the forums i've did a number on it


----------



## Gabby

Mkay.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> Hey don't dis the clown.


Why shouldn't I "dis the clown," that music is terrible. I'm not even sure it can be classified _as_ music. He reminds me of Snoop. He brought flame with him too.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't dis the clown.
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't I "dis the clown," that music is terrible. I'm not even sure it can be classified _as_ music. He reminds me of Snoop. He brought flame with him too.
Click to expand...

Yep.

But, let's not fight in the Cafe. It's too good for that. Let's change the subject to.... Jim Joe Harley Joe Napoleon the 19th. Wasn't she romanian?


----------



## SL92

I not able to follow that conversation (I got lost at juggalo), but isn't Jim a guy's name?

EDIT: And yes, it appears sunate is the new Snoop.


----------



## Gabby

[quote="Shadow_]I not able to follow that conversation (I got lost at juggalo), but isn't Jim a guy's name?

EDIT: And yes, it appears sunate is the new Snoop.[/quote]You, sir, are wrong.

Jim is short for Jimolia. Which IS a girl's name.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]I not able to follow that conversation (I got lost at juggalo), but isn't Jim a guy's name?
> 
> EDIT: And yes, it appears sunate is the new Snoop.


You, sir, are wrong.

Jim is short for Jimolia. Which IS a girl's name.[/quote]who's this snoop you speak of?


----------



## SL92

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]I not able to follow that conversation (I got lost at juggalo), but isn't Jim a guy's name?
> 
> EDIT: And yes, it appears sunate is the new Snoop.
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, are wrong.
> 
> Jim is short for Jimolia. Which IS a girl's name.
Click to expand...

*who's this snoop you speak of?*[/quote]http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree?topic=260703/6/#post255417

You sounded just like him there... I can't stop laughing...


----------



## Gabby

Shadow_][quote="sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]I not able to follow that conversation (I got lost at juggalo), but isn't Jim a guy's name?
> 
> EDIT: And yes, it appears sunate is the new Snoop.
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, are wrong.
> 
> Jim is short for Jimolia. Which IS a girl's name.
Click to expand...

*who's this snoop you speak of?*[/quote]http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree?topic=260703/6/#post255417

You sounded just like him there... I can't stop laughing...[/quote]Yeah he did. xD!

And, sunate has something against you.


----------



## sunate

.You go to Hell i'm nothing like him.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> .You go to Hell i'm nothing like him.


.....Y'sure about that?


----------



## SL92

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]I not able to follow that conversation (I got lost at juggalo), but isn't Jim a guy's name?
> 
> EDIT: And yes, it appears sunate is the new Snoop.
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir, are wrong.
> 
> Jim is short for Jimolia. Which IS a girl's name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *who's this snoop you speak of?*
Click to expand...

http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree?topic=260703/6/#post255417

You sounded just like him there... I can't stop laughing...[/quote]Yeah he did. xD!

And, sunate has something against you.[/quote]Yeah, I think so  I don't mind, it's amusing when I attempt to read his posts.


----------



## Gabby

[quote="Shadow_]Yeah, I think so  I don't mind, it's amusing when I attempt to read his posts.[/quote]Haha.


On a completely different note:

Who likes my new avatar?


----------



## sunate

It's cool.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]Yeah, I think so  I don't mind, it's amusing when I attempt to read his posts.


Haha.


On a completely different note:

Who likes my new avatar?[/quote]Omg.. KIWI


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]Yeah, I think so  I don't mind, it's amusing when I attempt to read his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> On a completely different note:
> 
> Who likes my new avatar?
Click to expand...

Omg.. KIWI[/quote]KIWI!


----------



## MGMT

KIWI OMG! AWESOME!


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> KIWI OMG! AWESOME!


YES!


----------



## MGMT

So what is going on?


----------



## Gabby

Well, I smell chicken (even though nobody is cooking chicken...). And I dropped my ukulele, yay!

You?


----------



## MGMT

My sister bought me a ukulele while she was in California


----------



## Gabby

Awesome!

What kind is it??!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> What kind is it??!


I don't know its hard to tell. Its really old.


----------



## Gabby

Can you take a picture of it?


----------



## MGMT

I'm trying to find my camera. I lost it a while ago.


----------



## Gabby

Well that sucks.


----------



## SL92

Termina Cafe somehow turned into the ultimate chat thread.


----------



## sunate

lol it's a remake of power on.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> lol it's a remake of power on.


Oh, yeah? Well, you're a re-make of a old soda can.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's a remake of power on.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah? Well, you're a re-make of a old soda can.
Click to expand...

Nice Gabby, nice. Maybe Sunate should join  HSM.


----------



## Sporge27

*wakes up briefly*

THE GODS DEMAND SACRIFICE!

337 CHEESEBURGERS ARE REQUIRED!!!!

THE GODS CAME TO ME AND THEY SAID
"WE CAN HAZ 337 CHEZBURGARS?"

AND SO THEY SHALL FOR THE  PROPHET JEREMAHIAH FORETOLD OF THE GODLY MUNCHIES OF EPIC PROPORTIONS TO APPEAR SOMETIME AFTER ENOUGH POLLUTANTS ENTERED THE ATMOSPHERE.


AND STEP ON IT!!!!!  *falls asleep again*


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> *wakes up briefly*
> 
> THE GODS DEMAND SACRIFICE!
> 
> 337 CHEESEBURGERS ARE REQUIRED!!!!
> 
> THE GODS CAME TO ME AND THEY SAID
> "WE CAN HAZ 337 CHEZBURGARS?"
> 
> AND SO THEY SHALL FOR THE  PROPHET JEREMAHIAH FORETOLD OF THE GODLY MUNCHIES OF EPIC PROPORTIONS TO APPEAR SOMETIME AFTER ENOUGH POLLUTANTS ENTERED THE ATMOSPHERE.
> 
> 
> AND STEP ON IT!!!!!  *falls asleep again*


Make the Chezburgars and I won't be forced to kill you.


----------



## Gabby

Mkay, Sporge.

*337 chezburgars appear*

OH EM GEE!

Our work here is done.


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Mkay, Sporge.
> 
> *337 burgers appear*
> 
> OH EM GEE!
> 
> Our work here is done.


*burgers appear to be devoured by mysterious forces*
*A magical unicorn comes briefly into existence but is devoured by Muffins*


----------



## Gabby

Did they happen to be _banana nut _ muffins?


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Did they happen to be _banana nut _ muffins?


no, Muffins is the wonderful evil rabbit of mine.

Now in celebration of the re extinction of the unicorn LAZER VISION FOR ALL!


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they happen to be _banana nut _ muffins?
> 
> 
> 
> no, Muffins is the wonderful evil rabbit of mine.
> 
> Now in celebration of the re extinction of the unicorn LAZER VISION FOR ALL!
Click to expand...

YAYAY!!!one!!!!ONE!!one!!11

Meat vision?

Wait, wait, wait... How was there a re-extinction of the Unicorn?


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they happen to be _banana nut _ muffins?
> 
> 
> 
> no, Muffins is the wonderful evil rabbit of mine.
> 
> Now in celebration of the re extinction of the unicorn LAZER VISION FOR ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAYAY!!!one!!!!ONE!!one!!11
> 
> Meat vision?
Click to expand...

sorry we haven't invented that yet...
but we are working on it, we have a team of comically mismatched gyroids working on it.

 :wintergyroid:  :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidwink:  :santagyroid:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidsheriff:  :gyroidcry:  :gyroidwhistle  :gyroiddoh:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroid360:  :gyroidconfused:  :gyroidunhappy:  :gyroidhuh:  :gyroidquestioned:  :gyroidshifty:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidhappy:  :gyroid:


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they happen to be _banana nut _ muffins?
> 
> 
> 
> no, Muffins is the wonderful evil rabbit of mine.
> 
> Now in celebration of the re extinction of the unicorn LAZER VISION FOR ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAYAY!!!one!!!!ONE!!one!!11
> 
> Meat vision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry we haven't invented that yet...
> but we are working on it, we have a team of comically mismatched gyroids working on it.
> 
> :wintergyroid:  :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidwink:  :santagyroid:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidsheriff:  :gyroidcry:  :gyroidwhistle  :gyroiddoh:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroid360:  :gyroidconfused:  :gyroidunhappy:  :gyroidhuh:  :gyroidquestioned:  :gyroidshifty:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidhappy:  :gyroid:
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for the sad gyroid.


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they happen to be _banana nut _ muffins?
> 
> 
> 
> no, Muffins is the wonderful evil rabbit of mine.
> 
> Now in celebration of the re extinction of the unicorn LAZER VISION FOR ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAYAY!!!one!!!!ONE!!one!!11
> 
> Meat vision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry we haven't invented that yet...
> but we are working on it, we have a team of comically mismatched gyroids working on it.
> 
> :wintergyroid:  :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidwink:  :santagyroid:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidsheriff:  :gyroidcry:  :gyroidwhistle  :gyroiddoh:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroid360:  :gyroidconfused:  :gyroidunhappy:  :gyroidhuh:  :gyroidquestioned:  :gyroidshifty:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidhappy:  :gyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for the sad gyroid.
Click to expand...

that is actually a tear gland/face muscle problem, he isn't really sad....


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_banana nut _
> 
> 
> 
> YAYAY!!!one!!!!ONE!!one!!11
> 
> Meat vision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry we haven't invented that yet...
> but we are working on it, we have a team of comically mismatched gyroids working on it.
> 
> :wintergyroid:  :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidtongue:  :gyroidwink:  :santagyroid:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidpuke:  :gyroidsheriff:  :gyroidcry:  :gyroidwhistle  :gyroiddoh:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroid360:  :gyroidconfused:  :gyroidunhappy:  :gyroidhuh:  :gyroidquestioned:  :gyroidshifty:  :gyroidspin:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidflingarms:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidverymad:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidhappy:  :gyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for the sad gyroid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is actually a tear gland/face muscle problem, he isn't really sad....
Click to expand...

THAT'S WHAT YOU SAY! YOU KNOW HE IS SAD INSIDE!!

YOU MONSTER!!


----------



## MGMT

On another not, I just ate a bag of Cool Ranch Doritos.

*lazers gyroids.*

ZAP!


----------



## Sporge27

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> On another not, I just ate a bag of Cool Ranch Doritos.
> 
> *lazers gyroids.*
> 
> ZAP!


hmmm you seem to be under the impression that these are dangerous lazers.... in fact they are purely to increase the funk levels in the room, they damage nothing normal light doesn't


----------



## MGMT

Sunburns?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Sunburns?


Yeah.. what he said.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunburns?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. what he said.
Click to expand...

 :hole:  :shovel:  :burried: Are these new?

But  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunburns?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hole:  :shovel:  :burried: Are these new?
> 
> But  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

I have "Still alive" in my head.


It's so darn catchy!


----------



## sunate

wow.... >_<


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> wow.... >_<


No.


----------



## sunate

*cooks pizza and eats  it*


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> *cooks pizza and eats  it*


But you cant cook here, you're not a chef. You just ate a bomb, and will blow up in 20 mins.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cooks pizza and eats  it*
> 
> 
> 
> But you cant cook here, you're not a chef. You just ate a bomb, and will blow up in 20 mins.
Click to expand...

Where are those pies from?


----------



## MGMT

My "Sunate's food stored here" foodcase.


----------



## pepper

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> My "Sunate's food stored here" foodcase.


Well i died but i have been reincarnated you can't kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Sunate's food stored here" foodcase.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i died but i have been reincarnated you can't kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah. We can. Reported.


----------



## pepper

:r O hello thei rhomo as you see bul isnt here at the moment
.


----------



## UltraByte

pepper said:
			
		

> :r O hello thei rhomo as you see bul isnt here at the moment
> .


His friends are here. They're as good as staff in this situation.


----------



## pepper

>_> guys yall started this now your mad because im retaliating.


----------



## UltraByte

pepper said:
			
		

> >_> guys yall started this now your mad because im retaliating.


by using HideMyAss to get back the forum... yeah, that's definitely retaliating.


----------



## pepper

? what are you talking about.


----------



## JJRamone2

OMG GUYS HE IS USING A PROXY WHAT A L33T HAXOR!!!!!!

I WISH I WAS AS BADASS AS HIM.


----------



## pepper

Im not using a proxy? i could post if I was because of secerity error. so I had to do toher ways of gettin gback in.


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> Im not using a proxy? i could post if I was because of secerity error. so I had to do toher ways of gettin gback in.


I seriously doubt you could exploit a security error when you can hardly ever type. 


Oh wait, you didn't it was a "secerity error" and you had "toher ways of gettin gback in". Neato.


----------



## pepper

LOL man I was just tryin gto talk in your homo lango. rofl.


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> LOL man I was just tryin gto talk in your homo lango. rofl.


I might have a comeback if I understood the words "gto", "Lango" and "rofl".
Lango sounds like a type of pasta, though. Delicious.


----------



## pepper

Your one to talk you fudge packin gmother *CEN-3.0-SORD*er.


----------



## UltraByte

pepper said:
			
		

> Your one to talk you fudge packin gmother *CEN-3.0-SORD*er.


This is funny. You say you're not homophobic, yet you post this? Wow.


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> Your one to talk you fudge packin gmother *CEN-3.0-SORD*er.


What do you mean? My posts are grammatically flawless.

If you want something I'm one to talk about, then I'll give you THIS info: Your dad swallows.

Yeah, I would know, *CEN-4.0-SORD*.


----------



## Zelandonia

pepper said:
			
		

> Your one to talk you fudge packin gmother *CEN-3.0-SORD*er.


Just wondering, how is "fudge packing" an insult to homosexuals? Does it imply that they like to cook, and therefore are unmasculine?


----------



## pepper

wat ea *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing qeer go do your dad thatl make you feel better.


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> wat ea *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing qeer go do your dad thatl make you feel better.


MY DAD IS DEAD YOU *CEN-5.0-SORD*.


----------



## Zelandonia

pepper said:
			
		

> wat ea *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing qeer go do your dad thatl make you feel better.


You know, I hope that after a few years of interaction with the real world you will learn tolerance toward things different than you and acceptance of the very wide range of behaviors that humans display.

Though, something tells me you will just end up six feet underground in as many years.


----------



## pepper

did he choke on your cokck? :gyroidtongue:


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> did he choke on your cokck? :gyroidtongue:


I'm not *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing joking you rooster.


----------



## JJRamone2

By the way I've tracked you're whole security exploit thing, yeah, I got your IP. You've been reported to the Police for security bypassing. Have fun dealing with the cops, buddy.


----------



## pepper

as if you know *CEN-2.0-SORD* about computers.


----------



## JJRamone2

pepper said:
			
		

> as if you know *CEN-2.0-SORD* about computers.


Yeah, because obviously, after 5 years of Police training in the area of Security Technologies, I obviously know nothing. 

Have fun with the police Mr. 63.81.167.89


----------



## MGMT

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> pepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as if you know *CEN-2.0-SORD* about computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because obviously, after 5 years of Police training in the area of Security Technologies, I obviously know nothing.
> 
> Have fun with the police Mr. 63.81.167.89
Click to expand...

JJ = The *CEN-2.0-SORD*

Sunate, we can't make it anymore obvious that we don't want you here.


----------



## pepper

btw *censored7.6* thats not my ip.


----------



## Furry Sparks

pepper said:
			
		

> wat ea *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing qeer go do your dad thatl make you feel better.


You have no idea how much I wish I could punch you in the face right now.


----------



## SL92

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> pepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat ea *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing qeer go do your dad thatl make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much I wish I could punch you in the face right now.
Click to expand...

And I wish I could understand what language the insult is written in so I'd have a reason to punch him in the face right now.


----------



## JJRamone2

By the way, the police are investigating THESE zip codes:
27237 Sanford 336
27330 Sanford 919
27331 Sanford 919
27332 Sanford 919

Have fun Mr. Sanford.

Still don't believe me?


----------



## sunate

HAHAHA wow your stupid.....Due thats not even where i live!


----------



## JJRamone2

sunate said:
			
		

> HAHAHA wow your stupid.....Due thats not even where i live!


Haha, whatever you say buddy.


----------



## UltraByte

Sunate, honestly. Why are you returning?

Shouldn't you be working on your site, or getting a life or something?

We don't want you here. Pack up and go home. You're just making it worse.


----------



## sunate

What ever im through talking im not trying to get banned perm.


----------



## MGMT

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Sunate, honestly. Why are you returning?
> 
> Shouldn't you be working on your site, or getting a life or something?
> 
> We don't want you here. Pack up and go home. You're just making it worse.


I've been try to say that for the past month...


----------



## JJH

Dang. I take one week of vacation from my police job and we see come real action...

By the way sunate, JJRamone owns you in every way. Including sexy-ness-ocity. But as I've been instructed to say, sunate, you're pretty freakin' sweet and whatnot.

DANG! I missed Justin's return! I am NEVER going on vacation again.


----------



## JJRamone2

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Dang. I take one week of vacation from my police job and we see come real action...
> 
> By the way sunate, JJRamone owns you in every way. Including sexy-ness-ocity. But as I've been instructed to say, sunate, you're pretty freakin' sweet and whatnot.
> 
> DANG! I missed Justin's return! I am NEVER going on vacation again.


I like you.


----------



## MGMT

Aww, Sunate, I'd hate to see you go.


----------



## JJH

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. I take one week of vacation from my police job and we see come real action...
> 
> By the way sunate, JJRamone owns you in every way. Including sexy-ness-ocity. But as I've been instructed to say, sunate, you're pretty freakin' sweet and whatnot.
> 
> DANG! I missed Justin's return! I am NEVER going on vacation again.
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
Click to expand...

Neato.




			
				OHE.... Whenever. said:
			
		

> Aww, Sunate, I'd hate to see you go.



You would?


----------



## MGMT

So guys, the concerts in two days, I've got butterflies in my stomach.

Actually 1 day in like 30 min. for me.

@JJH Sarcasm D:


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> So guys, the concerts in two days, I've got butterflies in my stomach.
> 
> Actually 1 day in like 30 min. for me.
> 
> @JJH Sarcasm D:


Okay... We must get ready.

Now, what should we wear?


----------



## MGMT

I made a very detail drawing, it shows what we're supposed to wear.


----------



## Gabby

OH, YEAH!

Guess we'll wear that then! Now... practice?.. Or something?


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I made a very detail drawing, it shows what we're supposed to wear.


Light blue shirts make me look fatter than usual.

Also, where's my bazooka?


----------



## MGMT

Uhhh.... We never practiced. *starts playing recorder*

*CEN-2.0-SORD*

*starts practicing*


----------



## Gabby

*Starts playing ukulele*


----------



## JJH

All practicing does is show you how unprepared you truly are. I say we start saving money to buy enough beer to get the whole audience drunk, and then we'll sound good.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> All practicing does is show you how unprepared you truly are. I say we start saving money to buy enough beer to get the whole audience drunk, and then we'll sound good.


I change my mind. I second this.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All practicing does is show you how unprepared you truly are. I say we start saving money to buy enough beer to get the whole audience drunk, and then we'll sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> I change my mind. I second this.
Click to expand...

I'd drink the beer too. D:

Hey, that convince me that I sound good. =D


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All practicing does is show you how unprepared you truly are. I say we start saving money to buy enough beer to get the whole audience drunk, and then we'll sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> I change my mind. I second this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd drink the beer too. D:
> 
> Hey, that convince me that I sound good. =D
Click to expand...

Beer for everyone!


----------



## MGMT

Anyone else see that family guy episode where Lois and Peter get high and they play at this talent show. It shows what they think they sound like and then it shows what they really sound like. When it showed what they really sound like they were crawling on the ground yelling.


----------



## Gabby

Yeah I saw that. 

I didn't see the crawling on the ground yelling part though.. 0.0


----------



## MGMT

Dang, Family guy and South Park = the best shows currently on television.


----------



## Gabby

I agree.

My parents will let me watch family guy, but not south park.. and I love south park.. parental control, man. It sucks.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> My parents will let me watch family guy, but not south park.. and I love south park.. parental control, man. It sucks.


http://www.southparkstudios.com =<3

I'm watching the third imagination land.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> My parents will let me watch family guy, but not south park.. and I love south park.. parental control, man. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com =<3
Click to expand...

<3333
I am now happy.


----------



## MGMT

You watching anything?


----------



## Micah

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> My parents will let me watch family guy, but not south park.. and I love south park.. parental control, man. It sucks.


Society has fallen.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> You watching anything?


I was. Then I fell asleep.


----------



## MGMT

I watched all 3 imagination lands, Night of the Living Homeless, and Make Love not Warcraft


----------



## MGMT

OMG. Today's the day of the big concert! 

... OMG TOMATOES BEING THROWN-ISH


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> OMG. Today's the day of the big concert!
> 
> ... OMG TOMATOES BEING THROWN-ISH


OMG

Um, uh, lets give them beer!


----------



## MGMT

Wow, either they liked us, or it was the beer yelling "encore," when we kill HSM.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> they liked us when we kill HSM.


Exactly.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they liked us when we kill HSM.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...

I wonder if we killed Britney Spears our next concert, we'd get more fans.


----------



## Gabby

I bet we would!


----------



## Gabby

OH EM GEE


So I got my teeth puled yesterday... and that sucked..


----------



## MGMT

I got to the hotel like an hour ago, I have my dads laptop, do I can connect to teh internetz.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I got to the hotel like an hour ago, I have my dads laptop, do I can connect to teh internetz.


Teh coolzors dood.


----------



## MGMT

I'm going kayaking today, I hope I don't flip over. If I do, I hope I can flip back.


----------



## MGMT

I'm back from Michigan, it was really fun.Uhh, so when's our next concert? Also, Gabby, try and book Britney Spears, just tell her it's a convention for people who aren't crazy and deserve their kids.

I'll start up on the stage, JJH get the playlist ready. This is going to be better than last concert.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I'm back from Michigan, it was really fun.Uhh, so when's our next concert? Also, Gabby, try and book Britney Spears, just tell her it's a convention for people who aren't crazy and deserve their kids.
> 
> I'll start up on the stage, JJH get the playlist ready. This is going to be better than last concert.


YAY! Your back! I'll book Britney.


And both of you will get your solos.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from Michigan, it was really fun.Uhh, so when's our next concert? Also, Gabby, try and book Britney Spears, just tell her it's a convention for people who aren't crazy and deserve their kids.
> 
> I'll start up on the stage, JJH get the playlist ready. This is going to be better than last concert.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! Your back! I'll book Britney.
> 
> 
> And both of you will get your solos.
Click to expand...

This time we'll open for Britney and give the crowd a _big_ finish.


----------



## Gabby

Yes.


----------



## MGMT

I wonder if we could get a TBT HQ for our band...


----------



## Gabby

I'd pitch in. Let's see I have... Wait, no more bells.... hmmm.


----------



## MGMT

HQs are free, it says we need four members though.

We have You, JJH, and me and my multiple personalities... I think we have it covered.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> HQs are free, it says we need four members though.
> 
> We have You, JJH, and me and my multiple personalities... I think we have it covered.


Yeah. IT should.


----------



## MGMT

I'm sorry, I can't get over the lose of Doggy poo. I'm going to wallow in my bed. 
:'(


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I can't get over the lose of Doggy poo. I'm going to wallow in my bed. 
:'(


Awwwww!


Dog poo lived a long life, he is in a better place now.


----------



## MGMT

He's a flower...


----------



## Gabby

Yes! Exactly! A beautiful flower in the wind! .. Well not in the wind, but in the grass! A Beautiful flower in the grass! Yipee!


----------



## MGMT

Well, he's not actually the flower, he sacrificed himself so the dandelion would become the flower. Stupid Koreans for making this and killing a piece of dog poo


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Well, he's not actually the flower, he sacrificed himself so the dandelion would become the flower. Stupid Koreans for making this and killing a piece of dog poo


Darn  koreans!


----------



## Sporge27

whatthesquiblyscwuisgoingonhereandwhyshouldIcareIhavetobebreifsonospacesseeyaontheflipside!

Add spaces yourself!


----------



## MGMT

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> what the squibly scwu is going on here and why should I care I have to be bre if so no spaces see ya on the flip side!
> 
> Add spaces yourself!


----------



## Triforce3force

*sits down at a table*

My, I have not been here in a while.

*puts on headphones and jams to "Gotta Knock a Little Harder"

<singing> "The further I fall, the lower I'd crawl! Fall into the fire!" </singing>


----------



## sunate

>_< And to think im a employee here nobody  notices*sigh*


----------



## Gabby

It's easy not to notice you, Sunate.


----------



## sunate

x_X thats what you think.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> x_X thats what you think.


It's what everyone thinks, accept it.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> >_< And to think im a employee here nobody  notices*sigh*


I over power you in the staff rankings.


----------



## sunate

>_< You big meanies! i keep the cafe safe from ghosts!


----------



## MGMT

We're on Deathstar...


----------



## Gabby

Yeah. Srsly.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_< And to think im a employee here nobody  notices*sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> I over power you in the staff rankings.
Click to expand...

As do I.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_< And to think im a employee here nobody  notices*sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> I over power you in the staff rankings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do I.
Click to expand...

As do everyone.


----------



## sunate

right....any ways pizza please.


----------



## MGMT

No.


----------



## Gabby

Haha, sunate's a fatty.


----------



## sunate

:'(	 Im a paying cutomer!!/empolyee * goes to kitchin and maeks own pizza* *then eats* man that was good.


----------



## Gabby

Please, please, please, PLEASE!!!!


Use correct spelling. Using slang is not cool. Correct grammar is.

And, until you do start acting like the age you are, I'm calling you George W. Bush. Because, that's one of the most horrid insults ever.











Ever.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Please, please, please, PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> Use correct spelling. Using slang is not cool. Correct grammar is.
> 
> And, until you do start acting like the age you are, I'm calling you George W. Bush. Because, that's one of the most horrid insults ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever.


Richard Nixon

I have the same birthday as him.... ew


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please, PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> Use correct spelling. Using slang is not cool. Correct grammar is.
> 
> And, until you do start acting like the age you are, I'm calling you George W. Bush. Because, that's one of the most horrid insults ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Nixon
> 
> I have the same birthday as him.... ew
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah, and that.

Oh, and Hitler.
There is many.


----------



## MGMT

Attila the Hun


----------



## Gabby

Sunate.


----------



## MGMT

That's just about the worst one.


----------



## Kyle

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please, PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> Use correct spelling. Using slang is not cool. Correct grammar is.
> 
> And, until you do start acting like the age you are, I'm calling you George W. Bush. Because, that's one of the most horrid insults ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Nixon*
> 
> I have the same birthday as him.... ew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yeah, and that.
> 
> Oh, and Hitler.
> There is many.
Click to expand...

Arrooo, what you say?
Nixon was a fine man who knows how to get whats needed. Even if illegal.


----------



## Gabby

Wait, wait... same birthing day?!


----------



## MGMT

He was noted as one of the worst president ever.

@gabby, yea.


----------



## Kyle

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> He was noted as one of the worst president ever.
> 
> @gabby, yea.


Didn't you say Dubyah was the worst? Nixon is #4 IMO, 2 others have failed harder. But Nixon is just ARROOO.


----------



## Gabby

I see.

Well, I can beat that.

My birthday is Sept. 11.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I see.
> 
> Well, I can beat that.
> 
> My birthday is Sept. 11.


My sisters is the day Lincoln died.

And George W. Bush isn't that bad, the media overemphasizes it.


----------



## Gabby

Oh, yeah, well... I ... Killed two dogs with my bare hands. And ate them.

Beat that.


----------



## Kyle

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Well, I can beat that.
> 
> My birthday is Sept. 11.
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters is the day Lincoln died.
> 
> And George W. Bush isn't that bad, the media overemphasizes it.
Click to expand...

K.
Herbert Hoover undoubtly fails though.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, well... I ... Killed two dogs with my bare hands. And ate them.
> 
> Beat that.


I strangled a bunny and fed it to a fox.


----------



## MGMT

Kyle said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Well, I can beat that.
> 
> My birthday is Sept. 11.
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters is the day Lincoln died.
> 
> And George W. Bush isn't that bad, the media overemphasizes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K.
> Herbert Hoover undoubtly fails though.
Click to expand...

omg, yea. Why do you think they named a vacuum after him? Because he sucks.

I'm not saying Bush is good, I'm just saying he wasn't the worse we've had. Maybe second though.


----------



## Gabby

Let's spell like n00bs!

idk mayb this iz a gud idia i stil idk but.... this iz relli hard 4 me 2 typ lik dis.


----------



## MGMT

OMGGGGG tis is relli hard

i dun lik tis muc its a itzy bitzy littl bit hard


----------



## Gabby

Yeh.

LETS STOPPE!


----------



## MGMT

I wonder how sunate does it.


----------



## Gabby

I don't know.


----------



## MGMT

holy *CEN-2.0-SORD* 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*CEN-3.0-SORD*ing,_Austria

I was searching for stuff on Roseanne Barr's comedy and found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hGtvNoOR4Y


----------



## Gabby

1. Wow.


2. Why were you searching Roseanne?


3. I am amazed.


----------



## Micah

sunate said:
			
		

> right....any ways pizza please.


I'll take Sunate's pizza please. itfall:


----------



## Gabby

Oh noes, teh admin is looking! Hide!


----------



## Kyle

Koehler said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right....any ways pizza please.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Sunate's pizza please. itfall:
Click to expand...

I'll take Koehler's pizza please.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> 1. Wow.
> 
> 
> 2. Why were you searching Roseanne?
> 
> 
> 3. I am amazed.


She's a funny comedian..


----------



## Gabby

She's alright... They are funnier peeps, though.

Joe dirt is on. Sweet.


----------



## MGMT

I watched that yesterday.


----------



## Gabby

o rly>?


----------



## MGMT




----------



## Gabby

OMG, IT'S FREAKING RAINING! AND THUNDERING!

Yay!


----------



## MGMT

omg VH1 is making fun of HSM. It's hilarious.


----------



## Gabby

hehe

Haha.


HEHEHHEEH!

Teehee.

heh.


----------



## MGMT

this made me tehe


----------



## sunate

>_> Im sure you miss spell here and there to sometimes. get off my case.


----------



## Gabby

FINE! 


MEXICAN!


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> >_> Im sure you miss spell here and there to sometimes. get off my case.


Yea, but you misspell a bit too often.


----------



## sunate

anyways hows it going.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> anyways hows it going.


That's not how it works. I argue with something you say, then you make some bogus retort with a lot of spelling and grammar issues.


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways hows it going.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works. I argue with something you say, then you make some bogus retort with a lot of spelling and grammar issues.
Click to expand...

<big><3</big>


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways hows it going.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works. I argue with something you say, then you make some bogus retort with a lot of spelling and grammar issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><3</big>
Click to expand...

: D


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways hows it going.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works. I argue with something you say, then you make some bogus retort with a lot of spelling and grammar issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><3</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D
Click to expand...

If DF agrees, you know you're doing something right.


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways hows it going.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works. I argue with something you say, then you make some bogus retort with a lot of spelling and grammar issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><3</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If DF agrees, you know you're doing something right.
Click to expand...

Where were you for the gamecube thread Sunate made? Cuz I know I was doing something right there.


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> <big><3</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If DF agrees, you know you're doing something right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where were you for the gamecube thread Sunate made? Cuz I know I was doing something right there.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure, yeah.


----------



## JJH

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><3</big>
> 
> 
> 
> : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If DF agrees, you know you're doing something right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where were you for the gamecube thread Sunate made? Cuz I know I was doing something right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure, yeah.
Click to expand...

These past few pages made me teehee.


----------



## sunate

>_> must we argue.


----------



## Micah

Yeah, give the kid a break.


----------



## Gabby

Koehler said:
			
		

> Yeah, give the kid a break.


ARE YOU CRAZY, MAN?!


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> >_> must we argue.


Flow of activity at TBT-

Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.

The end. So yes, arguing is essential.


----------



## MGMT

Actually I think we _should_ give him a break. I mean without him, we probably wouldn't even go here anymore. Yea, making fun of him for me is that fun.


----------



## Micah

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
Click to expand...

 ^o) 

That was almost as confusing as trying to read one of sunate's posts.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
Click to expand...

Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## MGMT

Koehler said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^o)
> 
> That was almost as confusing as trying to read one of sunate's posts.
Click to expand...

I understood it.

Point being, making fun of Sunate is essential.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^o)
> 
> That was almost as confusing as trying to read one of sunate's posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understood it.
> 
> Point being, making fun of Sunate is essential.
Click to expand...

Almost as essential as sunate himself.


----------



## Gabby

Yes.


Now, let's all make fun of sunate!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> 
> Now, let's all make fun of sunate!


Well, we have to wait for him to do something dumb again, or it loses it's value.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Now, let's all make fun of sunate!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have to wait for him to do something dumb again, or it loses it's value.
Click to expand...

This be true.


----------



## Gabby

Hm.. true.


Okay... lets... MAKE FUN OF JJH!


Now do something stupid, JJH.


----------



## JJH

hay guyz i has choclate pudin its goodd

*Smashes pudding on head*


----------



## MGMT

Darn, he locked it, I guess we'll have to continue the fun of the Diedara topic here.


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> hay guyz i has choclate pudin its goodd
> 
> *Smashes pudding on head*


It only works with Sunate though, because when he says something stupid, he means it.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Darn, he locked it, I guess we'll have to continue the fun of the Diedara topic here.


NoooOOOoooOOOoooOOO! 

We must not attract admin attention to this thread or we'll all be banned for two hours nine minutes and seventeen seconds!

And seriously, I do have chocolate pudding.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, he locked it, I guess we'll have to continue the fun of the Diedara topic here.
> 
> 
> 
> NoooOOOoooOOOoooOOO!
> 
> We must not attract admin attention to this thread or we'll all be banned for two hours nine minutes and seventeen seconds!
> 
> And seriously, I do have chocolate pudding.
Click to expand...

MINE! OR...


:gyroidsmile:   :shovel:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidsurprised:  itfall:  :hole:  :burried:


----------



## MGMT




----------



## Gabby

HAHA AMIGO!


Le elogio.


----------



## sunate

x_X  If you guys have no more to do then make fun of memebrs then you have probloms. I may have been messing up in my spelling and grammer but i have improved a lot. Ya'll really need to grow up. andyways!!!! as I said what are yall doing? ^.^


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> x_X  If you guys have no more to do then make fun of members, then you have problems. I may have been messing up in my spelling and grammar, but I have improved a lot. You all really need to grow up. anyways, as I said what are you all doing? ^.^


No, we don't make fun of all members, we make fun of members that can't using skills that you learn in 4th grade. How old are you? 16?

And, no.

You can thank me later for improving the sentence above.


----------



## Gabby

I failed a Quiz ;_;

My mum is going to be mad.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I failed a Quiz ;_;
> 
> My mum is going to be mad.


Umm... Don't tell her?


----------



## sunate

its summer your in school? and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I failed a Quiz ;_;
> 
> My mum is going to be mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Don't tell her?
Click to expand...

Every day at 4:50, I have to show everything in my backpack.

(Due to her OCD thinking I smoke)


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> its summer your in school? and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.


I go to a multi-track school.

Aka, year-round school.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> its summer your in school? and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.


Is that hazing?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its summer your in school? and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that hazing?
Click to expand...

I think that is. O_-

REPORT REPORT REPORT


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its summer your in school? and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that hazing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is. O_-
> 
> REPORT REPORT REPORT
Click to expand...

REPORTED


----------



## sunate

:gyroiddoh: ah I see i dont like those kind of schools. my school closly avoided a convert to all year. and wtf is hazing?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its summer your in school? and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that hazing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is. O_-
> 
> REPORT REPORT REPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REPORTED
Click to expand...

SUPER

/robot


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroiddoh: ah I see i dont like those kind of schools. my school closly avoided a convert to all year. and wtf is hazing?


Update your vocabulary. 

/dances


----------



## Gabby

Oh dear baby Jesus.

She found it. 

It was nice knowing you guys.

(Except you sunate)



(jk )


----------



## sunate

Lol why didnt you just take it of your back pack and go burn it or throw it away?


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Oh dear baby Jesus.
> 
> She found it.
> 
> It was nice knowing you guys.


She touched her eye with her tongue >_-


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Lol why didnt you just take it of your back pack and go burn it or throw it away?


Well, I can't have matches. And fire that gets near me my mum goes:


"OH MY GOD GET AWAY FROM THE FIRE YOU'RE GONNA GET BUUUURRRNNNED AND I NEED TO PROTECT YOU!!!!oneoneone111"

Oh, and I'm in the attic right now.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear baby Jesus.
> 
> She found it.
> 
> It was nice knowing you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> She touched her eye with her tongue >_-
Click to expand...

wut


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.


A. It's ONLY_half_evil.

B. I believe you just cleared OHE's name for most of the carp he's given you. Death threat >(x1,000) normal online bashing/flaming/hazing.


----------



## sunate

disreguarding the ******** flam post. hey gabby how old are you now and what grade?


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one_half_evil just go die why dont ya.
> 
> 
> 
> A. It's ONLY_half_evil.
> 
> B. I believe you just cleared OHE's name for most of the carp he's given you. Death threat >(x1,000) normal online bashing/flaming/hazing.
Click to expand...

Does that mean he gets a permaban?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> disreguarding the ******** flam post. hey gabby how old are you now and what grade?


But it's not flame, or ********.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> disreguarding the ******** flam post. hey gabby how old are you now and what grade?


Ehhh, under 13 and older than 11... I can't really say how old I am due to Zeta and stuffs.

And 7th.


----------



## sunate

ah... thats cool do you like year round school?


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disreguarding the ******** flam post. hey gabby how old are you now and what grade?
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, under 13 and older than 11... I can't really say how old I am due to Zeta and stuffs.
> 
> And 7th.
Click to expand...

I thought you were older then me..


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> disreguarding the ******** flam post. hey gabby how old are you now and what grade?


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH. MY posts are ********? And I didn't flame you. I just pointed out two obvious facts.

And none of the asking for personal details please.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> ah... thats cool do you like year round school?


If you had to go to school in July, would you like it?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disreguarding the ******** flam post. hey gabby how old are you now and what grade?
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, under 13 and older than 11... I can't really say how old I am due to Zeta and stuffs.
> 
> And 7th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were older then me..
Click to expand...

Srsly?

That's... freaky.


----------



## MGMT

ya rly


----------



## JJH

IMPORTANT NEWS FLASH!

OHE, Mino, and I hate almost all the same things. Except I find a good round of Guitar Hero rather enjoyable every once and a while.


----------



## Gabby

wel u no wut? i am teh youngerz dan sun4te and i spelzzzz rite.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... thats cool do you like year round school?
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to go to school in July, would you like it?
Click to expand...

Lol hell no! have you been in all year your whole life because that would really suck.


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... thats cool do you like year round school?
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to go to school in July, would you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol hell no! have you been in all year your whole life because that would really suck.
Click to expand...

No, I .... Wait.


WHY THE FLIM FLAM ARE YOU ASKING ALL THESE QUESTIONS?!


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... thats cool do you like year round school?
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to go to school in July, would you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol hell no! have you been in all year your whole life because that would really suck.
Click to expand...

STOP ASKING DUMB QUESTIONS.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... thats cool do you like year round school?
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to go to school in July, would you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol hell no! have you been in all year your whole life because that would really suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STOP ASKING DUMB QUESTIONS.
Click to expand...

THANK YOU


----------



## sunate

:gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.


That's what we want to know.


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.


STOP SWEARING. OR I WILL NOT STOP SHOUTING!

And I think you're pulling what I like to call a "*insert annoying sibling's name here*". You return only to bother us?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.


Because secretly, waaay down inside...

We all don't hate you. But, nor do we love you either.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.
> 
> 
> 
> Because secretly, waaay down inside...
> 
> We all don't hate you. But, nor do we love you either.
Click to expand...

 :gyroidhuh: lol ok anyways!!!! whats yalls fav color mines lime neon green!


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.
> 
> 
> 
> Because secretly, waaay down inside...
> 
> We all don't hate you. But, nor do we love you either.
Click to expand...

Really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, boob, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really far down deep inside.


----------



## Gabby

Okay, you see what you just did thar?

You were spelling good, and I was actually going to consider letting you have a break..


Then you ruined it.


----------



## sunate

?? say what? Where did I mess up >_>


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.
> 
> 
> 
> Because secretly, waaay down inside...
> 
> We all don't hate you. But, nor do we love you either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, *boob*, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really far down deep inside.
Click to expand...

?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> ?? say what? Where did I mess up >_>


Really.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidshifty: pssh fine then....remind me why the hell i keep coming back here.
> 
> 
> 
> Because secretly, waaay down inside...
> 
> We all don't hate you. But, nor do we love you either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, *boob*, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really far down deep inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

SHHHHH


----------



## Gabby

Oh, right, right....


NOTHING TO SEE HERE. IT'S JUST YOUR IMAGINATION.


----------



## sunate

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> .


 :gyroidwink:  so whats your favorite color?


----------



## Gabby

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidwink:  So, what is your favourite color?
Click to expand...

Purple, light green, black.


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> So, what's your favorite color?


There. From now on, I will fix all of your posts in this here cafe.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> There. From now on, I will fix all of your posts in this here cafe.
Click to expand...

I DID THAT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## sunate

omg im getting my liesince in  the next two weeks when i get my car fixed i gotta ay like 250 bucks to get it fixed and ill have  half of it when I get paid this sunday.


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> There. From now on, I will fix all of your posts in this here cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID THAT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see you're on of those people that follows all of your "o"s with "u"s.

Armour, flavour, favourite, colour, pooup.


----------



## Gabby

OH, BOO FREAKING HOO!

It's your fault for having a crappy job.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> There. From now on, I will fix all of your posts in this here cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID THAT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I see you're on of those people that follows all of your "o"s with "u"s.
> 
> Armour, flavour, favourite, colour, pooup.
Click to expand...

It just looks better....


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! I'm getting my liescince (Er... What's that word?) in the next two weeks. When I get my car fixed I have to pay about $250 to get it fixed, and I'll have half of that when I get paid this Sunday.


My mother owes me about $100.


----------



## Micah

sunate's purple now. Congrats.

And this should be the sunate cafe now. :gyroidgrin:


----------



## dragonflamez

Koehler said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^o)
> 
> That was almost as confusing as trying to read one of sunate's posts.
Click to expand...

I understood fine.
Koehler, I think you're just getting old.


----------



## Micah

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^o)
> 
> That was almost as confusing as trying to read one of sunate's posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understood fine.
> Koehler, I think you're just getting old.
Click to expand...

Yup, that's definately it


----------



## JJH

Heh, DF is here. Now we can really start criticising (Yeah, that's spelled wrong all right. I just pulled a sunate.) sunate's grammar.

by teh wai guiz, tonite i has tapioca pudin. its better than chocolate.


----------



## dragonflamez

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Heh, DF is here. Now we can really start criticising (Yeah, that's spelled wrong all right. I just pulled a sunate.) sunate's grammar.
> 
> by teh wai guiz, tonite i has tapioca pudin. its better than chocolate.


Tapioca *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing sucks.
I had this bubble tea stuck, there they put black tapioca balls in the bottom of the drink.
I mean, WTF~!?
This *CEN-2.0-SORD* tastes like nothing?

F you, tapioca! F you to high heaven!


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Heh, DF is here. Now we can really start criticising (Yeah, that's spelled wrong all right. I just pulled a sunate.) sunate's grammar.
> 
> by teh wai guiz, tonite i has tapioca pudin. its better than chocolate.


*fangirl scream*

AHHH DF!


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> omg im getting my liesince in  the next two weeks when i get my car fixed i gotta ay like 250 bucks to get it fixed and ill have  half of it when I get paid this sunday.


Great, now _he's_ on the road.


----------



## dragonflamez

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> must we argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Flow of activity at TBT-
> 
> Member A posts -> Member B posts -> Member C quotes Member B with a funny remark regarding his post -> Member A posts again -> Members D-H join in (At this point, the thread is quite enjoyable.) -> sunate posts -> Member F yells at sunate -> sunate yells back, using poor grammar -> sunate, Member F, Member B, and 50% of the other active people at TBT being arguing -> Storm/Bul comes in and ruins the fun.
> 
> The end. So yes, arguing is essential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^o)
> 
> That was almost as confusing as trying to read one of sunate's posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understood fine.
> Koehler, I think you're just getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that's definately it
Click to expand...

Yup, that's definately it<big>.</big>

that's definately it<big>.</big>

definately it<big>.</big>

it<big>.</big>

<big>.</big>


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, DF is here. Now we can really start criticising (Yeah, that's spelled wrong all right. I just pulled a sunate.) sunate's grammar.
> 
> by teh wai guiz, tonite i has tapioca pudin. its better than chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> *fangirl scream*
> 
> AHHH DF!
Click to expand...

Less than three


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, DF is here. Now we can really start criticising (Yeah, that's spelled wrong all right. I just pulled a sunate.) sunate's grammar.
> 
> by teh wai guiz, tonite i has tapioca pudin. its better than chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> *fangirl scream*
> 
> AHHH DF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than three
Click to expand...

2?


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, DF is here. Now we can really start criticising (Yeah, that's spelled wrong all right. I just pulled a sunate.) sunate's grammar.
> 
> by teh wai guiz, tonite i has tapioca pudin. its better than chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> *fangirl scream*
> 
> AHHH DF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than three
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2?
Click to expand...

No!

<3


----------



## Gabby

<3.


----------



## Micah

I still can't believe posts count in this forum. itfall:  :hole:  :burried:  :shovel:


----------



## Gabby

Koehler said:
			
		

> I still can't believe posts count in this forum. itfall:  :hole:  :burried:  :shovel:


What's up with that last bit of the post?


----------



## JJH

So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.


----------



## dragonflamez

Koehler said:
			
		

> I still can't believe posts count in this forum. itfall:  :hole:  :burried:  :shovel:


SAY NOTHING


----------



## dragonflamez

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.


That DOES suck.
I'm at art college for four weeks.
And I need more lemonade.


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.


Not ze dreaded band a le camp!


EH NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dragonflamez

Gonna go meet my fried, and then I have to draw a *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing landscape.
And buy lemonade.
I bought all the lemonade the conveinience store had.
Conveinience is a hard word to spell.


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ze dreaded band a le camp!
> 
> 
> EH NOOOOOOOOO!
Click to expand...

EH YES! Ugh, it's only the second day and I'm redder than... Ugh... Something red? 

We're playing Age Of Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In, The Tide is High, Karn Evil 9, House of the Rising Sun, and our parade tune is Back in Black. (We had to about double the speed of the song.)


----------



## dragonflamez

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ze dreaded band a le camp!
> 
> 
> EH NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EH YES! Ugh, it's only the second day and I'm redder than... Ugh... Something red?
> 
> We're playing Age Of Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In, The Tide is High, Karn Evil 9, House of the Rising Sun, and our parade tune is Back in Black. (We had to about double the speed of the song.)
Click to expand...

This thread moves too slow for me.
I'm out.


----------



## Micah

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe posts count in this forum. itfall:  :hole:  :burried:  :shovel:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that last bit of the post?
Click to expand...

Testing the awesome smilies. :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## Gabby

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ze dreaded band a le camp!
> 
> 
> EH NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EH YES! Ugh, it's only the second day and I'm redder than... Ugh... Something red?
> 
> We're playing Age Of Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In, The Tide is High, Karn Evil 9, House of the Rising Sun, and our parade tune is Back in Black. (We had to about double the speed of the song.)
Click to expand...

Redder than a tomato.


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gonna go meet my fried, and then I have to draw a *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing landscape.
> And buy lemonade.
> I bought all the lemonade the conveinience store had.
> Conveinience is a hard word to spell.


Lemonade makes me thirstier.

My band camp rocked. I brought my a blender and a microwave for my room.


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ze dreaded band a le camp!
> 
> 
> EH NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EH YES! Ugh, it's only the second day and I'm redder than... Ugh... Something red?
> 
> We're playing Age Of Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In, The Tide is High, Karn Evil 9, House of the Rising Sun, and our parade tune is Back in Black. (We had to about double the speed of the song.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread moves too slow for me.
> I'm out.
Click to expand...

Well, that was awesome while it lasted...


----------



## MGMT

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ze dreaded band a le camp!
> 
> 
> EH NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EH YES! Ugh, it's only the second day and I'm redder than... Ugh... Something red?
> 
> We're playing Age Of Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In, The Tide is High, Karn Evil 9, House of the Rising Sun, and our parade tune is Back in Black. (We had to about double the speed of the song.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread moves too slow for me.
> I'm out.
Click to expand...

But there is 250 pages of win.


----------



## Gabby

Koehler said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe posts count in this forum. itfall:  :hole:  :burried:  :shovel:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that last bit of the post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing the awesome smilies. :gyroidsheriff:
Click to expand...

Oh...


RAINBOW ROAD

R.I.P UNCLE WALTER


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go meet my fried, and then I have to draw a *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing landscape.
> And buy lemonade.
> I bought all the lemonade the conveinience store had.
> Conveinience is a hard word to spell.
> 
> 
> 
> Lemonade makes me thirstier.
> 
> My band camp rocked. I brought my a blender and a microwave for my room.
Click to expand...

I don't get to sleep there. Every afternoon I have to come home to my ebil mom and horribly annoying little sister... Of course, it DOES offer relief from my older sister and her friends bugging me while I'm there.

And tomato isn't original enough. Pick again Gabby.


----------



## Gabby

Redder than... this  itfall:  smiley!


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I have band camp this week. It sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ze dreaded band a le camp!
> 
> 
> EH NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EH YES! Ugh, it's only the second day and I'm redder than... Ugh... Something red?
> 
> We're playing Age Of Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In, The Tide is High, Karn Evil 9, House of the Rising Sun, and our parade tune is Back in Black. (We had to about double the speed of the song.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread moves too slow for me.
> I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is 250 pages of win.
Click to expand...

28 <big>BIG</big> pages.


----------



## Micah

Dang.


----------



## JJH

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Redder than... this  itfall:  smiley!


Closer... But that smiley has to much white. 

Like the parts of my body that aren't burnt! GeNuIs!


----------



## MGMT

The new BBcode sucks.


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> The new BBcode sucks.


I AGREE


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new BBcode sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE
Click to expand...

no


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://youtube.com/v/aK80QKXHKZ8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://youtube.com/v/aK80QKXHKZ8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new BBcode sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
Click to expand...

lolwut


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new BBcode sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new BBcode sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hehe..


My mum has decided that I can no longer attend Youtube.


----------



## MGMT

Well... That's fair.


----------



## Micah

:eh:


----------



## Gabby

Now, there's no sense crying over every mistake. You just keep on trying 'till you run out of cake!


----------



## sunate

wow your mom really forbids youtube?? O snap did I tell you guys we got a new puppy it wont shut up!


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Now, there's no sense crying over every mistake. You just keep on trying 'till you run out of cake!


Well you just ran out of cake.


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, there's no sense crying over every mistake. You just keep on trying 'till you run out of cake!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you just ran out of cake.
Click to expand...

The cake is a lie!


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> wow your mom really forbids youtube?? O snap did I tell you guys we got a new puppy it wont shut up!


Now who does that remind me of?


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your mom really forbids youtube?? O snap did I tell you guys we got a new puppy it wont shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> Now who does that remind me of?
Click to expand...

HMMMMMMM... Who could you POSSIBLY be talking about?


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your mom really forbids youtube?? O snap did I tell you guys we got a new puppy it wont shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> Now who does that remind me of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMMMMMMM... Who could you POSSIBLY be talking about?
Click to expand...

Definitely not the companion cube, I killed him. *sobs*


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your mom really forbids youtube?? O snap did I tell you guys we got a new puppy it wont shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> Now who does that remind me of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMMMMMMM... Who could you POSSIBLY be talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not the companion cube, I killed him. *sobs*
Click to expand...

Did he threaten to stab you?


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your mom really forbids youtube?? O snap did I tell you guys we got a new puppy it wont shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> Now who does that remind me of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMMMMMMM... Who could you POSSIBLY be talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not the companion cube, I killed him. *sobs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he threaten to stab you?
Click to expand...

The companion cube talked?


----------



## DSFAN121




----------



## MGMT

DAMN YOU GLaDOS


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> Wow, your mom really forbids YouTube?
> 
> Oh carp, did I tell you guys, we got a new puppy and it won't shut up!


Wait... OHE killed companion cube?


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your mom really forbids YouTube?
> 
> Oh carp, did I tell you guys, we got a new puppy and it won't shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... OHE killed companion cube?
Click to expand...

Don't make me repeat it! *sobs*


----------



## sunate

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

>


Nah your comps just buggin out. hey ds fan are you from the nintendo zone forums?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah your comps just buggin out. hey ds fan are you from the nintendo zone forums?
Click to expand...

/sigh

You do know what that is from right?


----------



## sunate

>_> what


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> >_> what


Omg... You _have_ played portal right?


----------



## sunate

? portal im sorry i dont know what your talking about.(please no smart remark)


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> ? portal im sorry i dont know what your talking about.(please no smart remark)


Well....This almost explains everything.


----------



## sunate

Im being serious please what game are you talking about?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> Im being serious please what game are you talking about?


Can you read? Because I already told you.


----------



## sunate

OK im playing it now i get the joke.


----------



## Gabby

There really was cake....


----------



## MGMT

How the hell did you get portal so quickly?


----------



## Gabby

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> How the hell did you get portal so quickly?


Seriously... That was like... Nano second freaking fast.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did you get portal so quickly?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... That was like... Nano second freaking fast.
Click to expand...

And with playing the demo you don't even get to know that the cake is a lie.


----------



## Gabby

Yep.

I wanna play Portal now.


----------



## sunate

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612

cause i played it reallys fast.


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612
> 
> cause i played it reallys fast.


That's nothing like the real thing. She doesn't even talk about the cake in that.


----------



## sunate

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612
> 
> cause i played it reallys fast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing like the real thing. She doesn't even talk about the cake in that.
Click to expand...

yes but i looked it up in winkapeadia and saw what you ment. wheres a link to the real game?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612
> 
> cause i played it reallys fast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing like the real thing. She doesn't even talk about the cake in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but i looked it up in winkapeadia and saw what you ment. wheres a ]You have to buy it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle

sunate said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612
> 
> cause i played it reallys fast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing like the real thing. She doesn't even talk about the cake in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but i looked it up in winkapeadia and saw what you ment. wheres a ]LMAO.
> Im not suprised to expect THIS from one of fans of the outraaaaaageously popular anime Naruto.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

Ky!e said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612
> 
> cause i played it reallys fast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing like the real thing. She doesn't even talk about the cake in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but i looked it up in winkapeadia and saw what you ment. wheres a ]LMAO.
> Im not suprised to expect THIS from one of fans of the outraaaaaageously popular anime Naruto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? im not even a huge fan of that aniem i barly watch it. before you post something like that get to know me.
Click to expand...


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/404612
> 
> cause i played it reallys fast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing like the real thing. She doesn't even talk about the cake in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but i looked it up in winkapeadia and saw what you ment. wheres a ]LMAO.
> Im not suprised to expect THIS from one of fans of the outraaaaaageously popular anime Naruto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? im not even a huge fan of that aniem i barly watch it. before you post something like that get to know me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't call you a huge fan, now did he?
Click to expand...


----------



## sunate

no.....btw i love The Postal Club to. ^_^


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> no.....btw i love The Postal Club to. ^_^


k.


----------



## dragonflamez

Cornecopea.


----------



## Furry Sparks

sunate said:
			
		

> ? portal im sorry i dont know what your talking about.(please no smart remark)


Oh.... my.... ****ing... god...


----------



## DSFAN121

sunate said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah your comps just buggin out. hey ds fan are you from the nintendo zone forums?
Click to expand...

I'm the root admin. You know me, we've talked before.  

Anyway, I think that with all the spam here, you shouldn't be able to gain posts by posting on this board.


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah your comps just buggin out. hey ds fan are you from the nintendo zone forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the root admin. You know me, we've talked before.
> 
> Anyway, I think that with all the spam here, you shouldn't be able to gain posts by posting on this board.
Click to expand...

I think that you should die.


----------



## SL92

Gotta love the friendly atmosphere here.


----------



## dragonflamez

[quote="Shadow_]Gotta love the friendly atmosphere here.[/quote]I'm all friendly.


----------



## DSFAN121

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah your comps just buggin out. hey ds fan are you from the nintendo zone forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the root admin. You know me, we've talked before.
> 
> Anyway, I think that with all the spam here, you shouldn't be able to gain posts by posting on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that you should die.
Click to expand...

*takes out machine gun* You wanna mess?


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah your comps just buggin out. hey ds fan are you from the nintendo zone forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the root admin. You know me, we've talked before.
> 
> Anyway, I think that with all the spam here, you shouldn't be able to gain posts by posting on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that you should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes out machine gun* You wanna mess?
Click to expand...

You know, I should be the one saying that.
This is MY domain.
You have quite a few pages to read to catch up.


----------



## DSFAN121

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the root admin. You know me, we've talked before.
> 
> Anyway, I think that with all the spam here, you shouldn't be able to gain posts by posting on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that you should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes out machine gun* You wanna mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I should be the one saying that.
> This is MY domain.
> You have quite a few pages to read to catch up.
Click to expand...

Who says I didn't read them?

And I'm usurping your domain from you anyway.


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes out machine gun* You wanna mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I should be the one saying that.
> This is MY domain.
> You have quite a few pages to read to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I didn't read them?
> 
> And I'm usurping your domain from you anyway.
Click to expand...

You can't do that. I'm in TBT's mainframe, causing internal errors.


----------



## DSFAN121

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *takes out machine gun* You wanna mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I should be the one saying that.
> This is MY domain.
> You have quite a few pages to read to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I didn't read them?
> 
> And I'm usurping your domain from you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do that. I'm in TBT's mainframe, causing internal errors.
Click to expand...

.....Oh well. Another day, I will rule.


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I should be the one saying that.
> This is MY domain.
> You have quite a few pages to read to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I didn't read them?
> 
> And I'm usurping your domain from you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do that. I'm in TBT's mainframe, causing internal errors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....Oh well. Another day, I will rule.
Click to expand...

No, not really.


----------



## JJH

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I didn't read them?
> 
> And I'm usurping your domain from you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do that. I'm in TBT's mainframe, causing internal errors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....Oh well. Another day, I will rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not really.
Click to expand...

*Rallies 17 clones of self around DF, all of which are heavily armed.*

What he said.


----------



## MGMT

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes out machine gun* You wanna mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I should be the one saying that.
> This is MY domain.
> You have quite a few pages to read to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I didn't read them?
> 
> And I'm usurping your domain from you anyway.
Click to expand...

DF would *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing kick your ass.


----------



## Gabby

God = DF.


----------



## MGMT

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> God = DF.


----------



## Gabby

Yes.


----------



## dragonflamez

<3


----------



## sunate

:gyroidmad: Guys chill out! whit all of the flamin gthat goes on here how do you expect people to come back to tbt! or get new members?
 dsfan hasnt done anything to you guys.


----------



## Jeremy

Boy, when I look through the pages of this thread some of you will be crying!


----------



## Sporge27

*walks through door with a huge suitcase*

I don't think I wanna read through what I missed....


----------



## Tyler

Termina Cafe is officially reopened!


----------



## SL92

SL92 performs hostile takeover of Termina Cafe, becomes head chef.

Need new employees.


----------



## VantagE

*explosion out side, me diving in the door*

Don't go outside..there is someone out there wanting to hurt you LT.. They just blew my car up cause I wouldn't help...which by the way... you owe me a new car >.>

xD


----------



## Sporge27

[quote="Shadow_]Shadow_Link_92 performs hostile takeover of Termina Cafe, becomes head chef.

Need new employees.[/quote]ummm you can't have a hostile takeover... I never got on the stock market....

And why go for the chef job?  When you own the place you can do nothing!  *sleeps again*


----------



## SL92

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]Shadow_Link_92 performs hostile takeover of Termina Cafe, becomes head chef.
> 
> Need new employees.


ummm you can't have a hostile takeover... I never got on the stock market....

And why go for the chef job?  When you own the place you can do nothing!  *sleeps again*[/quote]My version of hostile involves hostages and explosions.


----------



## VantagE

Shadow_][quote="Sporge27 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]Shadow_Link_92 performs hostile takeover of Termina Cafe, becomes head chef.
> 
> Need new employees.


ummm you can't have a hostile takeover... I never got on the stock market....

And why go for the chef job?  When you own the place you can do nothing!  *sleeps again*[/quote]My version of hostile involves hostages and explosions.[/quote]*owes me a new car for blowing mine up*

PAY UP!  :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## Sporge27

FREE FRIED BACON!!!

and for a limited time receive a R27D Rocket Launcher with any purchase of a small coke and fries!


----------



## Gabby

*purchases a small coke a fries*


THERE WILL BE FRIES.


----------



## VantagE

SL still owes me a car *glares*


----------



## Bacon Boy

VantagE said:
			
		

> SL still owes me a car *glares*


*gives mustang to VantagE* Now SL owes me a car...


----------



## Tyler

Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?


----------



## Bacon Boy

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?


what if we dont want to give you orange salad  <.<


----------



## Bacon Boy

ha niente di italiano?


----------



## JJH

NE PARLES PAS ANGLAIS! (That's wrong. I can tell.)

Madame! Nous parlons francais!


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?


Umm well if you really want a salad with the old ... now moldy orange lettuce...  umm well here it is.... and sign this waiver against food poisoning, cause you asked for it.


----------



## Tyler

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm well if you really want a salad with the old ... now moldy orange lettuce...  umm well here it is.... and sign this waiver against food poisoning, cause you asked for it.
Click to expand...

I wasn't gonna eat I'm. I'm leaving it in the tower for Storm to find.

Sort of a Halloween/Mischief Night prank. :0


----------



## Bacon Boy

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm well if you really want a salad with the old ... now moldy orange lettuce...  umm well here it is.... and sign this waiver against food poisoning, cause you asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't gonna eat I'm. I'm leaving it in the tower for Storm to find.
> 
> Sort of a Halloween/Mischief Night prank. :0
Click to expand...

I think Storm would roll over dead after eating it... leaving you to take over TBT! OCM's an evil mastermind!!! EVERYONE, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!


----------



## Tyler

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm well if you really want a salad with the old ... now moldy orange lettuce...  umm well here it is.... and sign this waiver against food poisoning, cause you asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't gonna eat I'm. I'm leaving it in the tower for Storm to find.
> 
> Sort of a Halloween/Mischief Night prank. :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Storm would roll over      after eating it... leaving you to take over TBT! OCM's an evil mastermind!!! EVERYONE, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!
Click to expand...

Dude I've been planning it for YEARS.

Literally. Look up TBT 2009.


----------



## Gabby

Evil Evil OCM.....

That should be a sig it should be like...

" I've been planning this for years..."

And have like, storms grave in the sig..

The, OCM is all like,

" BUAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHH!!!"


----------



## Bacon Boy

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je voudrais manger de salade orange, sil vous plait?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm well if you really want a salad with the old ... now moldy orange lettuce...  umm well here it is.... and sign this waiver against food poisoning, cause you asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't gonna eat I'm. I'm leaving it in the tower for Storm to find.
> 
> Sort of a Halloween/Mischief Night prank. :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Storm would roll over      after eating it... leaving you to take over TBT! OCM's an evil mastermind!!! EVERYONE, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude I've been planning it for YEARS.
> 
> Literally. Look up TBT 2009.
Click to expand...

I know. Storm might need to sleep with his eyes open from now on...


----------



## sunate

LOLZ....been a minute since my last log in. How are things?


----------



## Gabby

Wonderful. 

And may I say, That is quite the shirt your wearing!


----------



## Sporge27

Odd your schedule is a little late... when was I supposed to be dead?


----------



## Kyle

halo is a pretty cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Tyler

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Odd your schedule is a little late... when was I supposed to be     ?


I belive it's December. Not quite sure though.

Maybe, I was like a decade off in my predictions. 

TBT 2019, anyone?


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd your schedule is a little late... when was I supposed to be     ?
> 
> 
> 
> I belive it's December. Not quite sure though.
> 
> Maybe, I was like a decade off in my predictions.
> 
> TBT 2019, anyone?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd your schedule is a little late... when was I supposed to be     ?
> 
> 
> 
> I belive it's December. Not quite sure though.
> 
> Maybe, I was like a decade off in my predictions.
> 
> TBT 2019, anyone?
Click to expand...

nonsense, I will not allow it!

The prediction must be fulfilled!

*stabs self with a spatula*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

umm okay i'll have everything on the menu AND DONT FORGET ANYTHING!


----------



## Sporge27

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> umm okay i'll have everything on the menu AND DONT FORGET ANYTHING!


*pokes OCM*

Do we still serve food? /whisper


----------



## Away236

HEY QUICK I NEED 3 RED POTIONS, RESETTI ATTACKED ME WITH HIS PICKAXE


----------



## Sporge27

Away236 said:
			
		

> HEY QUICK I NEED 3 RED POTIONS, RESETTI ATTACKED ME WITH HIS PICKAXE


Uh here you go... it is not human blood if that is what you think it is.... :ermm:


----------



## Cottonball

watermelon >_>


----------



## Sporge27

I haven't had actually customers in years!  Just warmongers... terrorists... sometimes a clown or two, a magician, and a lot of people trying to usurp me...

FIRE THE WATERMELON CANNON!

*resident rabbit fires cannon*


----------



## Tyler

Me, work?

OF COURSE I work here.

*throws burgers on the grill* 

*spits in the burgers*


----------



## Sporge27

For those who are new this is about the 3rd Termina cafe.... and the oldest/longest thread here.... except maybe a forum game, one of those could be longer....

There is a rich history here at Termina.


----------



## Jas0n

I demand 50,000 pies immediately.


----------



## Sporge27

50,000 pies?  No problem.  Look up.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

WHERES MY FOOD AT and i want thaT burger OCM made!


----------



## Triforce3force

Wow...I just remembered that I work here.

I'll fill you order #gsw1996!  *chucks burger over the counter*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*gets knocked out cold from burger being whipped at his face*


----------



## Triforce3force

*SSBM Announcer Voice*  TIME!

Winner:  Triforce3force!  *Zelda fanfare plays*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*gets up and looks are the SSBB voice guy and shoots him then looks at triforce* *grins* THERE WAS SPIT ON MY BURGER THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Away236

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY QUICK I NEED 3 RED POTIONS, RESETTI ATTACKED ME WITH HIS PICKAXE
> 
> 
> 
> Uh here you go... it is not human blood if that is what you think it is.... :ermm:
Click to expand...

damn..thnx lol


----------



## Sporge27

please refrain from shooting people the zombie rush has ended for the year so teh seasonal human flesh is off the menu...


----------



## Gabby

Kolvo said:
			
		

> halo is a pretty cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesnt afraid of anything


haha....


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halo is a pretty cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesnt afraid of anything
> 
> 
> 
> haha....
Click to expand...

what is this anyway?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halo is a pretty cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesnt afraid of anything
> 
> 
> 
> haha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this anyway?
Click to expand...

Reminds me of that Arby and the Chief Episode Titled "Brawl".


----------



## Away236

i want all assorted alcoholic beverages


----------



## Away236

and a cupcake


----------



## Sporge27

mmmm no, I don't feel like serving anything today....


----------



## Tyler

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> mmmm no, I don't feel like serving anything today....


You'll serve it and you'll like it! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Sporge27

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm no, I don't feel like serving anything today....
> 
> 
> 
> You'll serve it and you'll like it! :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

*acts as though hurt by apples*
oooh noo I am soo unable to serve stuff now cause you gave me a concussion, I'll just sleep in the corner now  :yawn:


----------



## Tyler

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm no, I don't feel like serving anything today....
> 
> 
> 
> You'll serve it and you'll like it! :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *acts as though hurt by apples*
> oooh noo I am soo unable to serve stuff now cause you gave me a concussion, I'll just sleep in the corner now  :yawn:
Click to expand...

Ah okay.

I'm second in command still, right?

SERVER STORM!


----------



## Sporge27

Well its just been us in here lately.....

which means!
*claps*   *disco ball lowers and music starts*
 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Link

*Enters*


----------



## The Dark Fiddler

*walks into the cafe*
You don't serve any of those mushrooms from Mario? 
This is madness!
*storms out*


----------



## coffeebean!

Why am I on the menu? D:
xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

The Dark Fiddler said:
			
		

> *walks into the cafe*
> You don't serve any of those mushrooms from Mario?
> This is madness!
> *storms out*


THIS IS SPARTTTTTAAAA!!


----------



## AznMando

coffee! coffee is yummy.
i wants coffee


----------



## Sporge27

agreed.. but we need more beans....  *looks at coffeebean!*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

RUN! coffee bean! RUN!


----------



## Sporge27

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> MUF! commeh mean! MUF!


/muffles

hey coffeebean you wanna check out the um.... basement? >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUF! commeh mean! MUF!
> 
> 
> 
> /muffles
> 
> hey coffeebean you wanna check out the um.... basement? >_>
Click to expand...

moooh! melp!

*breaks free* *trips over a rock*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I think coffee bean died last date on was the 17th


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Why am I on the menu? D:
> xD


I took that wrong.


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUF! commeh mean! MUF!
> 
> 
> 
> /muffles
> 
> hey coffeebean you wanna check out the um.... basement? >_>
Click to expand...

I'm scared......Dx
[lol i are teh zombie bean beware ]


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUF! commeh mean! MUF!
> 
> 
> 
> /muffles
> 
> hey coffeebean you wanna check out the um.... basement? >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm scared......Dx
> [lol i are teh zombie bean beware ]
Click to expand...

wow. so what we come to your town and you serve us? ^__^


----------



## Sporge27

YOU THERE!!! OUT THERE READING THIS RIGHT NOW!

WHAT DAY IS IT?

COULD IT BE THE SPIRITS DID IT ALL IN ONE NIGHT?


----------



## coffeebean!

What? *hides in corner* You're not getting any of this sporge! Dx


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> What? *hides in corner* You're not getting any of this sporge! Dx


Hey coffee we should go 2 this cafe together one day! ^__^ lawl


----------



## coffeebean!

What have you been smoking cry? Do you not see they wantz to serve me? D:


----------



## Sporge27

*looks at calendar....*

hey its the 26th!  Those stupid Christmas spirits stole my Christmas!!!!!

That's it!  I am so getting the ghost busters on this!

oooh and coffee just get in this filter for a second... <_<


----------



## coffeebean!

The cafe is haunted with my spirit. MUAHAHA
Can I have a blueberry muffin please?


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> What have you been smoking cry? Do you not see they wantz to serve me? D:


LAWL we'll take Mega with us take him instead! XDD


----------



## Sporge27

NO MUFFIN FOR YOU!

Now just get in this nice expresso machine... WAIT!  I mean just get in this nice um steam room..... >_>


----------



## coffeebean!

Never! You sick pervert! I know what you want to do! You want to....to....to BLEND me! NEVER!!!


----------



## Princess

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> NO MUFFIN FOR YOU!
> 
> Now just get in this nice expresso machine... WAIT!  I mean just get in this nice um steam room..... >_>


RAWR!!!!!!!!!!
BACK AWAY! im emo and u dont want to turn into an emo either..
Muhahahahahaha!! ♦_♦ (evil eyes)


----------



## Sporge27

you knoow you wouldn't be the first customer I ate or drank... Back in the day gengar some how got put into a robot body... made of candy... and well it was delicious.


----------



## coffeebean!

Oh noez teh emoness has struck teh cafe. get out cry! nao! xD This is between teh human and teh bean xD

EDIT: What is wrong with you? You would....drink me? D:


----------



## Princess

I MUST PROTECT MY SISTER!
RAWR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >:O


----------



## coffeebean!

*Hides in basement* 
oh waitz....
xD
*goes back up* 
*gets esspreso machine*
*hits sporge in teh head*
KO
xD


----------



## Sporge27

OW!

Why would you do that!?

now if you will excuse me I have to go to the moon to respupply myself with cheese....


----------



## coffeebean!

It's self defense. Who knew a 2 inch coffee bean could hold an espresso machine.
xD [Why do you have to restock teh cheese?] 
Can I have a soda please?


----------



## Sporge27

why its elementary, for at the time the pickle ripens, one must shave the mold off the cat.

Of course the feet of liberation may oppose you, but you must continue to hack your way through with the parsley found on your plate or the tabasco sauce will think less of you...


----------



## Princess

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> why its elementary, for at the time the pickle ripens, one must shave the mold off the cat.
> 
> Of course the feet of liberation may oppose you, but you must continue to hack your way through with the parsley found on your plate or the tabasco sauce will think less of you...


uh..one question..
WUT? :gyroidquestioned:


----------



## coffeebean!

LOL same here xD 
WUT?


----------



## Sporge27

clearly if a^2 + b^2 = fried banana then you must acquit.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

you mo relise me had meen in the basment tied up mright?!

meelllp cryindarkness


----------



## Princess

how lol *frees garrett
haha lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

SPORGE!!!!! thanks CD


----------



## SamXX

I want to be a chef 

Could I have a fried super mushroom with that?


----------



## tails1428

im bored i want a nice relaxing koopa tea


----------



## coffeebean!

I wanna cookie nao.


----------



## Princess

*gives cookie* XD


----------



## coffeebean!

Mmmm yummeh! *gives mah sis half* lolz


----------



## Sporge27

Pie is the answer to all of life's quantum monkeys.....


----------



## Hunter

Fried Mushroom
watermelon
Milkshake
Ice Cream chocolate and vanilla swirl   

....

JINGLE BELL!
OBI WAN SMELLS!
VADER LAID AN EGG!   
*Vader apears* 
uh oh  
:huh:	   >_<       :r


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

i've been trapped in a basement for a week so i'll take everything on the menu kk?


----------



## Sporge27

Hunter said:
			
		

> Fried Mushroom
> watermelon
> Milkshake
> Ice Cream chocolate and vanilla swirl
> 
> ....
> 
> JINGLE BELL!
> OBI WAN SMELLS!
> VADER LAID AN EGG!
> *Vader apears*
> uh oh  
:huh:	   >_<       :r


weasel meringue
waterpolo
swordfish
ant spread buttery and amarillo pearl 

*killls vader with his own pants*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

wheres my food! im' dieng ova here


----------



## coffeebean!

Oh noez! *throws bucket of dead fish over gsw*


----------



## Sporge27

.....eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww

*puts ice pack on head*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

pllzzz food now!


----------



## Sporge27

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> pllzzz food now!


alright just move a little to the left....


----------



## Link

Yes, hungriness..

I might go steal - ahem - negotiate to get some free food.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*moves*


----------



## Link

-Sneaks into the storage room-


----------



## Link

-Returns with a sack full of food-


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge I wanz too be treated equally like a coffee bean in a cafe, so treat me with respect xD


----------



## Link

Hehe.

-Leaves.-


----------



## Sporge27

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> *moves*


In that case I will simply pull this lever to release the attack tiger.

*pulls lever*


o and coffee bean, if you want to be treated like a coffee bean equally with the rest of them then get in the coffee machine!

*drinks coffee*


----------



## coffeebean!

Oh noez. Yew drank meh! D:
*magically becomes coffeh bean*
*gets pistol*


----------



## Sporge27

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Oh noez. Yew drank meh! D:
> *magically becomes coffeh bean*
> *gets pistol*


I did not drink you I did not say coffeebean! I said coffee.  Its a drink, and it keeps me awake....FOREVER!


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noez. Yew drank meh! D:
> *magically becomes coffeh bean*
> *gets pistol*
> 
> 
> 
> I did not drink you I did not say coffeebean! I said coffee.  Its a drink, and it keeps me awake....FOREVER!
Click to expand...

Ok. Well then just remember, I'm watching you sporge. You're never gonna drink me! NEVUH!

*hides behind cry*


----------



## Sporge27

............  NEW YEARS PARTY!!!
this cafe is getting old!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ............  NEW YEARS PARTY!!!
> this cafe is getting old!


ow....tigers are mean...ow...

YAY for oldness!!!


----------



## Sporge27

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............  NEW YEARS PARTY!!!
> this cafe is getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> ow....tigers are mean...ow...
> 
> YAY for oldness!!!
Click to expand...

nah they aren't mean.  Just hungry.... very very hungry.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

D= my left ear is missing where'd it go?


----------



## Sporge27

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> D= my left ear is missing where'd it go?


Did you send it to a girlfriend?


----------



## coffeebean!

xD So was this place populated with drunks on New Years? Oh thank gawd they didn't want coffeh...xP


----------



## Sporge27

what?! drunks?!  well I know exactly how to deal with this!

*goes into panic room and shuts it*


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> what?! drunks?!  well I know exactly how to deal with this!
> 
> *goes into panic room and shuts it*


No! Sporge, you have to throw blueberry muffins at them! And they will deteriorate!


----------



## dragonflamez

*polishes beer glass....*


----------



## Little Miss

I'll be a waitress.

Any more orders needing to be served? *wipes forehead* Lot's of hard work!!!


----------



## Vivi

I


----------



## Little Miss

Wha--? Oh never mind. *rushes off to another table*


----------



## coffeebean!

Hey Little Miss, aren't yew too young to be a waitress? *attempts to raise eyebrow but fails*


----------



## Sporge27

well while coffee is busy have a face spasm,
you can do what you wnt in this cafe, but I am no longer changing the front page, I'm just too lazy


----------



## coffeebean!

You lazy bum! xD
I demand having me OFF the menu, naoz! Dx
It's just not right to serve _me_ in here.


----------



## Thunder

xD I have my own cafe in my house B) And i'm also expanding xD


----------



## Sporge27

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xD I have my own cafe in my house B) And i'm also expanding xD




Well uh does your cafe have a death laser?  I think not.

I also think this cafe is still mainly run by the unseen hand of evil bunnies...


----------



## Thunder

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD I have my own cafe in my house B) And i'm also expanding xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uh does your cafe have a death laser?  I think not.
> 
> I also think this cafe is still mainly run by the unseen hand of evil bunnies...
Click to expand...

No  But it has cheeseburgers


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

*stumbles in drunkenly, wearing tattered clothes*

Do yOus Guys havs a... bAfroom round here? *hic*


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

*pulls out a bottle of liquor*

Looky a-what I found! *glug glug glug*

*passes out*


----------



## Thunder

You serve beer to nine-year olds!?


----------



## Ray_lofstad

Just want a sundae, please?


----------



## Lewis

I think this is closed down


----------



## Sporge27

Master Crash said:
			
		

> You serve beer to nine-year olds!?


nope I served no one, so either he is stealing or he brought that in himself.. either way though NO DOUBLE POSTING!!!!!

*fires the lasers at silver*
closed down?  it will only be closed the day um that I am not here...


----------



## NikoKing

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> *stumbles in drunkenly, wearing tattered clothes*
> 
> Do yOus Guys havs a... bAfroom round here? *hic*


Haha, that post reminds me of the drunk cowboy who lives about 15 miles away from me.

I'm guessing this is closed at the moment?


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noez. Yew drank meh! D:
> *magically becomes coffeh bean*
> *gets pistol*
> 
> 
> 
> I did not drink you I did not say coffeebean! I said coffee.  Its a drink, and it keeps me awake....FOREVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Well then just remember, I'm watching you sporge. You're never gonna drink me! NEVUH!
> 
> *hides behind cry*
Click to expand...

lol what?


----------



## Sporge27

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noez. Yew drank meh! D:
> *magically becomes coffeh bean*
> *gets pistol*
> 
> 
> 
> I did not drink you I did not say coffeebean! I said coffee.  Its a drink, and it keeps me awake....FOREVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Well then just remember, I'm watching you sporge. You're never gonna drink me! NEVUH!
> 
> *hides behind cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol what?
Click to expand...

>_>  I wouln't worry about it....

say in what way are you coffee and mega "original tbters"?  Last I checked I have been around since it was a couple months old....


----------



## Riri

I desire one egg! Incubated, head choppped off, thinly sliced, cooked and placed between two pieces of bread! if not, I'll just have some Lon lon milk and a banana.


----------



## Thunder

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noez. Yew drank meh! D:
> *magically becomes coffeh bean*
> *gets pistol*
> 
> 
> 
> I did not drink you I did not say coffeebean! I said coffee.  Its a drink, and it keeps me awake....FOREVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Well then just remember, I'm watching you sporge. You're never gonna drink me! NEVUH!
> 
> *hides behind cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>  I wouln't worry about it....
> 
> say in what way are you coffee and mega "original tbters"?  Last I checked I have been around since it was a couple months old....
Click to expand...

'cos they're aliens o.o


----------



## coffeebean!

That's the name cry calls us. xP
[our little friend group thingeh]


----------



## Sporge27

:brrrr: darn how fast brewsters goes by now... this is hardly floating any more 

anyway I am back from being gone for like a week/ more


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> :brrrr: darn how fast brewsters goes by now... this is hardly floating any more
> 
> anyway I am back from being gone for like a week/ more


Hurray!


----------



## Sporge27

So I was just sitting around and thinking, the world would be better if everyone got pancakes n the mourning if they wanted them...  

Then I realized there is only one truth, pancake on head.


----------



## -Aaron

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> So I was just sitting around and thinking, the world would be better if everyone got pancakes n the mourning if they wanted them...
> 
> Then I realized there is only one truth, pancake on head.


Then I shall have a pancake!
Nothing says "I'm ready for the morning!" other than a pancake on the head!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD I have my own cafe in my house B) And i'm also expanding xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uh does your cafe have a death laser?  I think not.
> 
> I also think this cafe is still mainly run by the unseen hand of evil bunnies...
Click to expand...

0.o ... *leaves*


----------



## Sporge27

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD I have my own cafe in my house B) And i'm also expanding xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uh does your cafe have a death laser?  I think not.
> 
> I also think this cafe is still mainly run by the unseen hand of evil bunnies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0.o ... *leaves*
Click to expand...

I wouldn't leave if I were you.... those death lasers are on their motion sensor targeting system testing.... you would be fried!

*throws pancake at Travis*


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD I have my own cafe in my house B) And i'm also expanding xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uh does your cafe have a death laser?  I think not.
> 
> I also think this cafe is still mainly run by the unseen hand of evil bunnies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0.o ... *leaves*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't leave if I were you.... those death lasers are on their motion sensor targeting system testing.... you would be fried!
> 
> *throws pancake at Travis*
Click to expand...

Hey Sporge, do you have any blueberry muffins? XD


----------



## Sporge27

nooo sorry no blueberry muffins...  would muffin blueberries do?  I have a lot of those left


----------



## Thunder

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> nooo sorry no blueberry muffins...  would muffin blueberries do?  I have a lot of those left


Crash Cafe has blueberry muffins xD j/k

What about BELGIAN WAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooo sorry no blueberry muffins...  would muffin blueberries do?  I have a lot of those left
> 
> 
> 
> Crash Cafe has blueberry muffins xD j/k
> 
> What about BELGIAN WAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Termina Cafe is better.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooo sorry no blueberry muffins...  would muffin blueberries do?  I have a lot of those left
> 
> 
> 
> Crash Cafe has blueberry muffins xD j/k
> 
> What about BELGIAN WAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Termina Cafe is better.
Click to expand...

lul, i'd figure someone would say that. ;3


----------



## Gabby

.



I haven't visited here in so long...


I miss it.


----------



## Sporge27

Belgian waffles?  I just have Berlin waffles... I think they are much better though, the slogan, "As thick as the WALL!"

for those unaware this is the original cafe at TBT  
before even the fish cafe for that matter.


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Belgian waffles?  I just have Berlin waffles... I think they are much better though, the slogan, "As thick as the WALL!"
> 
> for those unaware this is the original cafe at TBT
> before even the fish cafe for that matter.


WAIT


What?


----------



## coffeebean!

XD
kay, a muffin blueberry for coffee please n.n


----------



## Sporge27

Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...

MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...
> 
> MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA


Hey, didn't you have some sort of bunny that kept Evil going 'round here?


----------



## Sporge27

>_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...
> 
> MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA


Pour some acid on them then. n.n


----------



## Sporge27

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...
> 
> MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Pour some acid on them then. n.n
Click to expand...

Very good sir, would you like a flamethrower or chainsaw to the face as well?


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> >_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....


=O

*get's bazooka, knife, moar guns, and small death star*


Try me.


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....
> 
> 
> 
> =O
> 
> *get's bazooka, knife, moar guns, and small death star*
> 
> 
> Try me.
Click to expand...

*pulls trap door lever*

 :evillaugh:


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....
> 
> 
> 
> =O
> 
> *get's bazooka, knife, moar guns, and small death star*
> 
> 
> Try me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pulls trap door lever*
> 
> :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

Ooh, nice move.


----------



## Gnome

May I apply for job?


----------



## Lizz-Thomas

what do those b's beside the food mean, is it some kinda price thing


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...
> 
> MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Pour some acid on them then. n.n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good sir, would you like a flamethrower or chainsaw to the face as well?
Click to expand...

Flamethrower please. ^__^
*censored.2.0*. He called me a sir.


----------



## Sporge27

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...
> 
> MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Pour some acid on them then. n.n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good sir, would you like a flamethrower or chainsaw to the face as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flamethrower please. ^__^
> *censored.2.0*. He called me a sir.
Click to expand...

Sorry quoting my robot from Fallout 3 in a way... he always says stuff like "Certainly sir"

I forget how to make that b symbol but I meant it to mean bells, course it means nothing now.


----------



## AndyB

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright these blueberries are a little mutated though...
> 
> MWUhAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Pour some acid on them then. n.n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good sir, would you like a flamethrower or chainsaw to the face as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flamethrower please. ^__^
> *censored.2.0*. He called me a sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry quoting my robot from Fallout 3 in a way... he always says stuff like "Certainly sir"
> 
> I forget how to make that b symbol but I meant it to mean bells, course it means nothing now.
Click to expand...

The robot in that game is so awesome.
Has such bad jokes, but makes them funny


----------



## coffeebean!

You could have said ma'am XD
Well....where's ma muffin blueberry covered in acid with a flamethrower? >
XD


----------



## Sporge27

O right behind you.


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> O right behind you.


o=
Oh ma gawd how in the world--did that get there?!
Oh well.....
Mmmm yum.
You gets a tip sporge<3


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....
> 
> 
> 
> =O
> 
> *get's bazooka, knife, moar guns, and small death star*
> 
> 
> Try me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pulls trap door lever*
> 
> :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

No..


It smells in here.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

*Groggily wakes up*

ugh... Did somebody fire lazers at me... or summthin?

anybody has any spare change? I need to get an operation... or more booze...


----------



## Sporge27

Gabby said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....
> 
> 
> 
> =O
> 
> *get's bazooka, knife, moar guns, and small death star*
> 
> 
> Try me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pulls trap door lever*
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No..
> 
> 
> It smells in here.
Click to expand...

Well you know that is what you get for standing in the toilet.


----------



## Gabby

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_> secret evil bunny missions are in effect.... you know too much, you must be eliminated.....
> 
> 
> 
> =O
> 
> *get's bazooka, knife, moar guns, and small death star*
> 
> 
> Try me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pulls trap door lever*
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No..
> 
> 
> It smells in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you know that is what you get for standing in the toilet.
Click to expand...

-_-


Why oh why?


----------



## Rocketman

Brewster is jealous <_<


----------



## Sporge27

Brewster is locked in the basement.

He used to work here, but i just can't trust the pigeon milk....


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Brewster is locked in the basement.
> 
> He used to work here, but i just can't trust the pigeon milk....


You don't mind if I go down there and do some things to him, do you?
I mean....we don't need him anymore....right?! >


----------



## Sporge27

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brewster is locked in the basement.
> 
> He used to work here, but i just can't trust the pigeon milk....
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mind if I go down there and do some things to him, do you?
> I mean....we don't need him anymore....right?! >
Click to expand...

*Opens basement to find skeleton....*

O.... I forgot he needed food didn't he.....


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brewster is locked in the basement.
> 
> He used to work here, but i just can't trust the pigeon milk....
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mind if I go down there and do some things to him, do you?
> I mean....we don't need him anymore....right?! >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Opens basement to find skeleton....*
> 
> O.... I forgot he needed food didn't he.....
Click to expand...

Cool....I get to play with the bones<3


----------



## VantagE

*walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*


----------



## Bacon Boy

VantagE said:
			
		

> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*


YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?


----------



## Sporge27

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?
Click to expand...

hmmm do revive potions work on skeletons?  I think that is a little too late to be revived....


of well I'll just get the mechanical Brewster working soon enough.


----------



## Nedrian

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm do revive potions work on skeletons?  I think that is a little too late to be revived....
> 
> 
> of well I'll just get the mechanical Brewster working soon enough.
Click to expand...

do you need any oil? i have a few bottle of the best sunflower oil you can find...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm do revive potions work on skeletons?  I think that is a little too late to be revived....
> 
> 
> of well I'll just get the mechanical Brewster working soon enough.
Click to expand...

They do. How do you think I got George Washington to do my laundry?


----------



## Niomy

[ Walks in]   "h..hello? do youguys serve bubble tea here?"


----------



## Bacon Boy

Niomy said:
			
		

> [ Walks in]   "h..hello? do youguys serve bubble tea here?"


they just sold their last cup


----------



## Thunder

Niomy said:
			
		

> [ Walks in]   "h..hello? do youguys serve bubble tea here?"


Crash Cafe s-shot-


----------



## John102

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm do revive potions work on skeletons?  I think that is a little too late to be revived....
> 
> 
> of well I'll just get the mechanical Brewster working soon enough.
Click to expand...

o noez! kammy koopa turned brewster into a dry bones, who's going to join dry bowser's army! But why is he hopping on 1 leg? *looks over to see coffebean trying to shove bones down paper shredder*.


----------



## coffeebean!

Noo!!!
Don't get a mechanical Brewster! PHAIL! D:


----------



## Bacon Boy

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Noo!!!
> Don't get a mechanical Brewster! PHAIL! D:


I eated him.


----------



## coffeebean!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo!!!
> Don't get a mechanical Brewster! PHAIL! D:
> 
> 
> 
> I eated him.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

So now can we get that little gremlin out of the kitchen?
He's eating all the food!


----------



## Sporge27

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm do revive potions work on skeletons?  I think that is a little too late to be revived....
> 
> 
> of well I'll just get the mechanical Brewster working soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do. How do you think I got George Washington to do my laundry?
Click to expand...

Ummm used quarters or dollar bills?


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in* AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Brewster is dead?!?! What happened?!?!? *Crys*
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL HAVE THOSE REVIVE POTIONS VANTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm do revive potions work on skeletons?  I think that is a little too late to be revived....
> 
> 
> of well I'll just get the mechanical Brewster working soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do. How do you think I got George Washington to do my laundry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm used quarters or dollar bills?
Click to expand...

No!
You give him the cherry!
xDD


----------



## Sporge27

*bursts through floorboards*

Nice try but you can't kill me that easily.... whoever tried to kill me, anyway back 

This cafe is technically only the second longest thread in brewsters right now... I fact I just found out sadly... I think we can top it though


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Hey I'm back. ^~^

So whats the specials today?


----------



## Clown Town

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hey I'm back. ^~^
> 
> So whats the specials today?


a side of woop ass


----------



## Sporge27

Clown Town said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm back. ^~^
> 
> So whats the specials today?
> 
> 
> 
> a side of woop ass
Click to expand...

uh no.

Today we have a sale on all expired foods. Please try some of this cheese!  just sign this waiver before....


----------



## coffeebean!

HOLY-!
Sporge! You're alive! <3

I'd like some wafflez please. ^-^


----------



## Sporge27

I just haven't had the motivation to be on lately :*(

But you know Spring makes me happier and more sociable... Why I went north for Spring Break is beyond me, gah its cold here still......


----------



## Caleb

i would like some cof... some hot chocolate please(that was close).


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Clown Town said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm back. ^~^
> 
> So whats the specials today?
> 
> 
> 
> a side of woop ass
Click to expand...

D-lious


----------



## Sporge27

Well due to a new policy I just decided on right now I can only accept shrubberies as payment....  So get me a shrubbery or get out!!!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

I brought a herring. Will that be okay?


----------



## Sporge27

Only if you cut down the tallest tree in the forest with it.


----------



## Gnome

Can I buy some severed hands?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Only if you cut down the tallest tree in the forest with it.


I'm on it!


----------



## Sporge27

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Can I buy some severed hands?


SHHHH'


Use the back door for that transaction..... >_>


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Crap, it broke...

Would you happen to have a golden herring?


----------



## Sporge27

Nope not with gold at the prices it is....  I do have a gold flounder but you have to use a herring....


----------



## Earth

ive i wanted some garlic how would i get it :/ ?


----------



## Sporge27

Well I think you get some as Wario if you break a smash ball.....


----------



## coffeebean!

I say we all eat sporge >


----------



## Sporge27

I was afraid this day would come... why I had this lever installed that releases the tigers!
>
*pulls lever*


----------



## coffeebean!

You shall never take a hold of me!
Nevar!
I'm not afraid of tigers!
Why.....why in the world would they attack a little coffee bean?

*clings onto Sproge's leg
>

MWAHAHAHA
*bites


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> You shall never take a hold of me!
> Nevar!
> I'm not afraid of tigers!
> Why.....why in the world would they attack a little coffee bean?
> 
> *clings onto Sproge's leg
> >
> 
> MWAHAHAHA
> *bites


coffeh how could you bite sporge? _Especially_ with your rabies problem! You did take your pills right?


----------



## coffeebean!

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shall never take a hold of me!
> Nevar!
> I'm not afraid of tigers!
> Why.....why in the world would they attack a little coffee bean?
> 
> *clings onto Sproge's leg
> >
> 
> MWAHAHAHA
> *bites
> 
> 
> 
> coffeh how could you bite sporge? _Especially_ with your rabies problem! You did take your pills right?
Click to expand...

Hell no!
What I look like?!

XD
Sporge knew this day would come.....but did he know about the rabies?! >D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Coffeebean's don't have mouths *kicks coffeebean out of shop locks every way in shut.*

*wears leg protectors* 

Sporge you should use this. *tosses a bottle of RAB-BE-COFF-GUN


----------



## ipodawesum

{walks in to cafe by secret underground tunnel}

umm....i think i found a way coffeebean can get it in..i think you guys forgot about this secret passage way?nevermind.......ill just lock it myself.
{locks teeny tiny door in the ground}
okay...i think we're safe..
{puts leg guards}


----------



## John102

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> {walks in to cafe by secret underground tunnel}
> 
> umm....i think i found a way coffeebean can get it in..i think you guys forgot about this secret passage way?nevermind.......ill just lock it myself.
> {locks teeny tiny door in the ground}
> okay...i think we're safe..
> {puts leg guards}


heh, there are tons of secret tunnels that lead to here, why there's so many that this building is at serious risk of collapsing the ground under us, because of the lack of dirt under the building due to the tunnels.


----------



## coffeebean!

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Coffeebean's don't have mouths *kicks coffeebean out of shop locks every way in shut.*
> 
> *wears leg protectors*
> 
> Sporge you should use this. *tosses a bottle of RAB-BE-COFF-GUN


Um yes I do.
I'm not a fricken ordinary coffee bean. I'm coffeebean!
How the hell do you think I talk right now? XD

*still on Sporge's leg


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean's don't have mouths *kicks coffeebean out of shop locks every way in shut.*
> 
> *wears leg protectors*
> 
> Sporge you should use this. *tosses a bottle of RAB-BE-COFF-GUN
> 
> 
> 
> Um yes I do.
> I'm not a fricken ordinary coffee bean. I'm coffeebean!
> How the hell do you think I talk right now? XD
> 
> *still on Sporge's leg
Click to expand...

Sporge, since we don't have any cutting utensils you're going to have to gnaw your leg off! START GNAWING SPORGE BEFORE HER POISON GET'S INTO YOUR BLOOD STREAM!


----------



## coffeebean!

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean's don't have mouths *kicks coffeebean out of shop locks every way in shut.*
> 
> *wears leg protectors*
> 
> Sporge you should use this. *tosses a bottle of RAB-BE-COFF-GUN
> 
> 
> 
> Um yes I do.
> I'm not a fricken ordinary coffee bean. I'm coffeebean!
> How the hell do you think I talk right now? XD
> 
> *still on Sporge's leg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sporge, since we don't have any cutting utensils you're going to have to gnaw your leg off! START GNAWING SPORGE BEFORE HER POISON GET'S INTO YOUR BLOOD STREAM!
Click to expand...

Just like Saw! xDD


----------



## Sporge27

It's alright she bit my peg leg.... I'll just use my spare to club her until she gets off....


----------



## John102

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> It's alright she bit my peg leg.... I'll just use my spare to club her until she gets off....


hmmmmm, well coffe DOES smoke, she has probably had a few a lot of her taste buds destroyed so I could see how she wouldn't taste anything unusual....

sporge go for the head er, um, if coffeebeans have heads.


----------



## coffeebean!

o-o
You have a peg leg?
No wonder I got splinters x]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o-o
> You have a peg leg?
> No wonder I got splinters x]


and AIDS jk


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*huge crack noise* WTF WAS THAT ...0_0...I think john102 was...right RUN FO YO LIVES


----------



## Ciaran

Uh... Ill just have a 7 up thanks...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Uh... Ill just have a 7 up thanks...


He doesn't have 7-up he DOES have X-up you don't want to know what the X means though...


----------



## Hub12

#Garrett said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... Ill just have a 7 up thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have 7-up he DOES have X-up you don't want to know what the X means though...
Click to expand...

I'll try one


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... Ill just have a 7 up thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have 7-up he DOES have X-up you don't want to know what the X means though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try one
Click to expand...

*hands* There you go. It doesn't work on anything thats a nub...so your safe teh hubby nub xD


----------



## Hub12

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... Ill just have a 7 up thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have 7-up he DOES have X-up you don't want to know what the X means though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hands* There you go. It doesn't work on anything thats a nub...so your safe teh hubby nub xD
Click to expand...

<_< *Drinks*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... Ill just have a 7 up thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have 7-up he DOES have X-up you don't want to know what the X means though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hands* There you go. It doesn't work on anything thats a nub...so your safe teh hubby nub xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_< *Drinks*
Click to expand...

My bad it says Nab not nub so...your going to die in 30secs....


----------



## Hub12

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hands* There you go. It doesn't work on anything thats a nub...so your safe teh hubby nub xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_< *Drinks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad it says Nab not nub so...your going to die in 30secs....
Click to expand...

...Shi-


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *hands* There you go. It doesn't work on anything thats a nub...so your safe teh hubby nub xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_< *Drinks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad it says Nab not nub so...your going to die in 30secs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Shi-
Click to expand...

YES! HEY GUYS HUB IS FINALLY DEAD! YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS..............
<big><big>
<big><big><big><big><big>
PARTY!!!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## ipodawesum

uumm.........what are those things outside the window????

or those  coffeebean zombies?!?! or am i just hallucinating from those crazy shrooms i ate?!


ah!!! there coming closer!!! what do we do!?!?


----------



## Sporge27

That really wasn't an x drink... the x is a skull and crossbones... yeah...

anyway in case of zombie attack you all have to form a wall at the door, while I get to my panic room for safety... It is the only way.


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> That really wasn't an x drink... the x is a skull and crossbones... yeah...
> 
> anyway in case of zombie attack you all have to form a wall at the door, while I get to my panic room for safety... It is the only way.


But Sporge,
what about the evil sock eating crabs? D:


----------



## Hub12

..Have any kind of drink to bring someone back alive?


----------



## Sporge27

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't an x drink... the x is a skull and crossbones... yeah...
> 
> anyway in case of zombie attack you all have to form a wall at the door, while I get to my panic room for safety... It is the only way.
> 
> 
> 
> But Sporge,
> what about the evil sock eating crabs? D:
Click to expand...

They eat socks, not a threat to me cause I don't wear any duh.


----------



## coffeebean!

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really wasn't an x drink... the x is a skull and crossbones... yeah...
> 
> anyway in case of zombie attack you all have to form a wall at the door, while I get to my panic room for safety... It is the only way.
> 
> 
> 
> But Sporge,
> what about the evil sock eating crabs? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They eat socks, not a threat to me cause I don't wear any duh.
Click to expand...

So sure of yourself?

Double check Sporge...

DOUBLE CHECK.

Someone might of snuck socks on you
And before you know it you have crabs eating your socks D:


----------



## Sporge27

*Beeping sound as tow truck backs up*

As you can all see, after my cafe sunk into that swamp over there I haven't really done anything about it.... but now I am dragging it back out with this tow truck!  Now you can enjoy the delicious food while wondering exactly what kind of swamplife you will encounter!  It could be lethal


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I can have a job cooking stew?


----------



## Miranda

Mmmm...yummy swamp foods my favorite.


----------



## Vooloo

Hopefully you have some kind of drink to stop two boys from arguing, XD


----------



## Sporge27

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Hopefully you have some kind of drink to stop two boys from arguing, XD


Why on earth would I have that?  I have one that makes them start though.... then I get to use the ancient ban hammer of lore on them!  :evillaugh: 

Xek you can but .... I'd watch out in the kitchen for chupacabras right now... or mudkips...


----------



## Gnome

so i herd u liek eetng mudkipz?


----------



## Vooloo

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you have some kind of drink to stop two boys from arguing, XD
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would I have that?  I have one that makes them start though.... then I get to use the ancient ban hammer of lore on them!  :evillaugh:
> 
> Xek you can but .... I'd watch out in the kitchen for chupacabras right now... or mudkips...
Click to expand...

Dang.


----------



## Gnome

*jokes about rape* BAN MEH NAO DARTH! 0:<
not really though. =P


----------



## coffeebean!

DERE ARE CHUPACABRAS? O:


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> DERE ARE CHUPACABRAS? O:


OSHI- GET TO THE CHOOPPAH!


----------



## Sporge27

AverageSean said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERE ARE CHUPACABRAS? O:
> 
> 
> 
> OSHI- GET TO THE CHOOPPAH!
Click to expand...

I wish I had a chopper.... but I only have this space ship.... that runs on the souls of the damned.....


----------



## Gnome

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERE ARE CHUPACABRAS? O:
> 
> 
> 
> OSHI- GET TO THE CHOOPPAH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had a chopper.... but I only have this space ship.... that runs on the souls of the damned.....
Click to expand...

O_____O'' *disappears*


----------



## sunate

And the Termina cafe is open once again!!!!!! the hell with cafe fish.


----------

